# computer slows down intermittently



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello, I am having a problem with my gateway ne56r10u. After about an hour, it will slow way down so that I can't hardly do anything. Any file/folder I try to open I get a not responding reply and it takes about 5 minutes before the file/folder opens are does anything. If I wait for about an hour or two, it starts running fine again for about an hour. I am running windows 7. I saw something similar in the forums and they said run combofix, I have included that file also. I have avast antivirus, spybot, ad-aware 10, and super anti spyware 5.5.1016. Thank you for any help I receive.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU B820 @ 1.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2908 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1326 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 286710 MB, Free - 31438 MB;
Motherboard: Gateway, EG50_HC_HR
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

While running HijackThis, I get the follwing message:

For some reason your system denied write access to the Hosts file. If any hijacked domains are in this file, HijackThis may NOT be able to fix this.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:15:55 PM, on 9/7/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16448)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\PROGRA~2\AD-AWA~1\AdAware.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_265.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_265.exe
C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Daniel Krap\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BackupManagerTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe" -h -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Aware Antivirus] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher" --windows-run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Aware Browsing Protection] "C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: DCDhcpService - Atheros Communication Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\DCDhcpService.exe
O23 - Service: Dritek WMI Service (DsiWMIService) - Dritek System Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: GREGService - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Live Updater Service - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe,-200 (NAUpdate) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NTI IScheduleSvc - NTI Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware (SBAMSvc) - GFI Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10804 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421
Run by Khrool at 11:44:45 on 2012-09-07
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.2908.914 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
AV: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Enabled/Updated* {445B48C3-0FA4-6B16-8F07-6506F305D800}
SP: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Enabled/Updated* {FF3AA927-299E-6498-B5B7-5E74888292BD}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
FW: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Disabled* {7C60C9E6-45CB-6A4E-A458-CC330DD69F7B}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerEvent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDx64Fx.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\PROGRA~2\AD-AWA~1\AdAware.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\Windows\System32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Daniel Krap\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_265.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_265.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.mail.com/
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
mStart Page = hxxp://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - No File
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6f74-2d53-2644-206d7942484f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
BHO: avast! WebRep: {8e5e2654-ad2d-48bf-ac2d-d17f00898d06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
TB: avast! WebRep: {8e5e2654-ad2d-48bf-ac2d-d17f00898d06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
TB: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No File
uRun: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
uRun: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
uRun: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
mRun: [BackupManagerTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe" -h -k
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
mRun: [Ad-Aware Antivirus] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher" --windows-run
mRun: [Ad-Aware Browsing Protection] "C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe"
mRun: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
mRun: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun: [AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
TCP: Interfaces\{2EAA2812-2131-4DDB-B46C-ECFBEE4486A0} : DhcpNameServer = 0.0.0.0
TCP: Interfaces\{A3FEF1DA-8460-4A9D-AF97-8C019B2D357B} : DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
TCP: Interfaces\{A3FEF1DA-8460-4A9D-AF97-8C019B2D357B}\A43405C402F40756E602E4564777F627B6 : DhcpNameServer = 10.26.1.5 10.26.1.6
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - No File
BHO-X64: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
BHO-X64: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
TB-X64: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
TB-X64: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No File
mRun-x64: [BackupManagerTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe" -h -k
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
mRun-x64: [Ad-Aware Antivirus] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher" --windows-run
mRun-x64: [Ad-Aware Browsing Protection] "C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe"
mRun-x64: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
mRun-x64: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun-x64: [AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
IE-X64: {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.mail.com/
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10329.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\BrowserIntegration\Registered\0\NP_wtapp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz\plugins\npWCX.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_265.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R1 aswSnx;aswSnx;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys [?]
R1 aswSP;aswSP;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [?]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys [2011-7-22 14928]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys [2011-7-12 12368]
R1 SBRE;SBRE;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SBREDrv.sys [2011-10-26 101112]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore64.exe [2011-8-11 140672]
R2 Ad-Aware Service;Ad-Aware Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe [2012-7-12 1239952]
R2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-7-27 63960]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [?]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [?]
R2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe [2012-8-24 44808]
R2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2012-1-4 822624]
R2 DsiWMIService;Dritek WMI Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe [2012-5-27 355920]
R2 ePowerSvc;ePower Service;C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe [2012-6-21 871296]
R2 GREGService;GREGService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe [2012-2-29 28264]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2012-5-27 13592]
R2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2012-2-3 628448]
R2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe [2012-6-21 161560]
R2 Live Updater Service;Live Updater Service;C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe [2012-5-27 255376]
R2 NAUpdate;Nero Update;C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe [2011-7-22 690472]
R2 NTI IScheduleSvc;NTI IScheduleSvc;C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe [2012-1-5 256536]
R2 SBAMSvc;Ad-Aware;C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe [2011-12-19 3289032]
R2 sbapifs;sbapifs;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbapifs.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbapifs.sys [?]
R2 SBSDWSCService;SBSD Security Center Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe [2012-8-9 1153368]
R2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [2011-10-1 508776]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2012-6-21 363800]
R3 b57xdbd;Broadcom xD Picture Bus Driver Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdbd.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdbd.sys [?]
R3 b57xdmp;Broadcom xD Picture vstorp client drv;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdmp.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdmp.sys [?]
R3 bScsiMSa;bScsiMSa;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiMSa.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiMSa.sys [?]
R3 bScsiSDa;bScsiSDa;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiSDa.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiSDa.sys [?]
R3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys [?]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [?]
R3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [?]
R3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface ;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [?]
R3 Sftfs;Sftfs;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [?]
R3 Sftplay;Sftplay;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [?]
R3 Sftredir;Sftredir;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [?]
R3 Sftvol;Sftvol;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [?]
R3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [2011-10-1 219496]
R3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [?]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S3 cphs;Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe [2012-5-27 276248]
S3 DCDhcpService;DCDhcpService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\DCDhcpService.exe [2012-6-21 111776]
S3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-12 206072]
S3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [2012-8-26 114144]
S3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-1-9 4925184]
S3 sbhips;sbhips;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbhips.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbhips.sys [?]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-2-19 517096]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [?]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [?]
S4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-9-22 57184]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-09-03 03:46:52 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Antivirus
2012-09-03 03:20:12 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\.thumbnails
2012-09-03 03:17:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\.gimp-2.6
2012-09-03 03:17:09 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\.gegl-0.0
2012-09-03 03:15:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Gimp-2.0
2012-09-01 23:47:24 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2012-08-29 22:45:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
2012-08-29 22:44:44 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\TuneUp Software
2012-08-29 22:44:34 -------- d-sh--w- C:\ProgramData\{32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936}
2012-08-29 22:44:34 -------- d--h--w- C:\ProgramData\Common Files
2012-08-29 17:02:17 266720 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2012-08-29 17:02:15 73696 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\breakpadinjector.dll
2012-08-26 23:17:24 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft
2012-08-26 23:17:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoft
2012-08-26 23:15:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoft
2012-08-26 20:23:15 -------- d-----w- C:\HP Universal Print Driver
2012-08-26 19:58:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2012-08-26 19:58:41 192592 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\maintenanceservice_installer.exe
2012-08-26 19:58:41 114144 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\maintenanceservice.exe
2012-08-26 19:58:40 770384 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\msvcr100.dll
2012-08-26 19:58:40 421200 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\msvcp100.dll
2012-08-26 02:25:04 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Lame For Audacity
2012-08-25 20:53:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity
2012-08-25 14:56:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Shareaza
2012-08-25 14:56:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Shareaza
2012-08-25 14:43:59 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Shareaza
2012-08-25 01:43:35 388096 ----a-r- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-08-25 01:43:35 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-08-23 03:21:42 -------- d--h--w- C:\ProgramData\CanonIJEGV
2012-08-23 03:20:03 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon
2012-08-22 14:32:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Xfinity.com
2012-08-18 20:39:26 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\sho429C.tmp
2012-08-18 02:32:41 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\regid.1986-12.com.adobe
2012-08-18 00:47:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\dwhelper
2012-08-15 18:07:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\CyberLink
2012-08-15 12:19:38 45056 ----a-r- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{2B883105-2259-46D7-B5DC-3E442F701C55}\_7FE5898C99C3_4C23_844A_29D234AC8FD3.exe
2012-08-15 12:19:34 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\APSW
2012-08-15 12:17:08 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\HCC Lite
2012-08-15 05:59:04 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\VirtualizedApplications
2012-08-15 02:55:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
2012-08-15 02:55:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client
2012-08-15 02:22:30 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\ExtractNow
2012-08-15 02:22:24 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\ExtractNow
2012-08-15 00:27:20 503808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\srcore.dll
2012-08-15 00:27:19 43008 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\srclient.dll
2012-08-15 00:27:09 751104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll
2012-08-15 00:27:08 559104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
2012-08-15 00:27:07 492032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\win32spl.dll
2012-08-15 00:27:06 67072 ----a-w- C:\Windows\splwow64.exe
2012-08-15 00:22:11 136704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
2012-08-15 00:22:10 59392 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\browcli.dll
2012-08-15 00:22:09 41984 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\browcli.dll
2012-08-15 00:22:05 3148800 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-08-15 00:22:02 956928 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll
2012-08-12 06:21:47 2212096 ------w- C:\Windows\wweb32.dll
2012-08-12 06:21:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb
2012-08-11 19:07:28 3216384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll
2012-08-11 19:07:28 2342400 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msi.dll
2012-08-11 03:38:45 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\shoD696.tmp
2012-08-11 01:51:42 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2012-08-11 01:51:07 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2012-08-11 01:51:07 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2012-08-10 21:26:59 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2012-08-10 21:25:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\SoftGrid Client
2012-08-10 21:25:08 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client
2012-08-10 21:23:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\TP
2012-08-09 20:21:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\PokerStars.NET
2012-08-09 20:20:56 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars.NET
2012-08-09 15:58:01 870912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
2012-08-09 15:58:01 1465344 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XpsPrint.dll
2012-08-09 15:57:49 209920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll
2012-08-09 15:57:42 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Wat
2012-08-09 15:57:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\Wat
2012-08-09 15:25:40 969200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2012-08-09 15:25:40 54072 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2012-08-09 15:25:39 71600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2012-08-09 15:25:23 41224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
2012-08-09 15:25:08 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\AVAST Software
2012-08-09 15:25:08 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software
2012-08-09 15:25:01 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Macromedia
2012-08-09 15:16:53 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\adaware
2012-08-09 15:16:46 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection
2012-08-09 15:16:32 60536 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbhips.sys
2012-08-09 15:16:31 57976 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbredrv.sys
2012-08-09 15:16:31 45936 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\sbbd.exe
2012-08-09 15:16:29 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\SpywareGuard
2012-08-09 15:16:27 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus
2012-08-09 15:16:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Downloaded Installations
2012-08-09 15:15:27 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Ad-Aware Antivirus
2012-08-09 15:15:02 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2012-08-09 15:15:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2012-08-09 15:08:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Diagnostics
2012-08-09 12:00:20 -------- dc----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\MigWiz
2012-08-09 11:41:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Adobe
2012-08-09 07:16:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\The KMPlayer
2012-08-09 06:35:06 608448 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\comctl32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35:06 212240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\richtx32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35:06 209608 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\tabctl32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35:06 200704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\THREED32.OCX
2012-08-09 06:35:06 193296 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mci32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35:06 152848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\comdlg32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\The Holy Bible
2012-08-09 06:31:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\clear.fi
2012-08-09 06:31:16 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\NET Bible
2012-08-09 06:29:40 --------  d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrent
2012-08-09 06:29:00 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\BitTorrent
2012-08-09 06:04:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\HpUpdate
2012-08-09 06:04:38 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\HP
2012-08-09 06:04:37 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\HP
2012-08-09 06:04:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\HP
2012-08-09 06:01:42 -------- d-----w- C:\!conMania Collection
2012-08-09 05:40:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2012-08-09 05:10:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2012-08-09 03:40:23 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Acer
2012-08-09 03:35:33 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\MSXML 4.0
2012-08-09 03:28:08 96768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\sspicli.dll
2012-08-09 03:28:08 95600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
2012-08-09 03:28:08 458704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cng.sys
2012-08-09 03:28:08 340992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
2012-08-09 03:28:08 307200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll
2012-08-09 03:28:08 225280 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\schannel.dll
2012-08-09 03:28:08 22016 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\secur32.dll
2012-08-09 03:28:08 219136 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ncrypt.dll
2012-08-09 03:28:08 151920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2012-08-09 03:26:55 936960 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-08-09 03:26:55 1732096 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\NBDoc.DLL
2012-08-09 03:26:55 1402880 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\JNWDRV.dll
2012-08-09 03:26:55 1393664 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\JNTFiltr.dll
2012-08-09 03:26:55 1367552 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-08-09 03:25:22 1918320 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2012-08-09 03:13:32 2622464 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll
2012-08-09 03:13:26 99840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wudriver.dll
2012-08-09 03:13:16 36864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe
2012-08-09 03:13:16 186752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wuwebv.dll
2012-08-09 03:05:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Screensaver
2012-08-09 03:02:28 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-08-24 01:58:43 73416 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-08-24 01:58:43 696520 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-06-29 03:56:34 2312704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2012-06-29 03:49:11 1392128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2012-06-29 03:48:07 1494528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-06-29 03:43:49 173056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2012-06-29 03:39:48 2382848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2012-06-29 00:16:58 1800704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2012-06-29 00:09:01 1129472 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2012-06-29 00:08:59 1427968 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2012-06-29 00:04:43 142848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2012-06-29 00:00:45 2382848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
.
============= FINISH: 11:46:17.16 ===============

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 8/8/2012 11:01:10 PM
System Uptime: 9/7/2012 8:55:32 AM (3 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Gateway | | EG50_HC_HR
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU B820 @ 1.70GHz | U3E1 | 1700/100mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 280 GiB total, 31.025 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP28: 9/2/2012 1:37:52 PM - Scheduled Checkpoint
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
clear.fi SDK- Movie 2
clear.fi SDK - MVP 2
Ad-Aware Antivirus
Ad-Aware Browsing Protection
Adobe AIR
Adobe Community Help
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop CS5.1
Adobe Reader X (10.1.4) MUI
Agatha Christie - Death on the Nile
APSW Instant Convertor
Audacity 2.0
avast! Free Antivirus
Backup Manager V3
Bejeweled 3
BitTorrent
Chronicles of Albian
Chuzzle Deluxe
clear.fi Media
clear.fi Photo
Cradle of Rome 2
CyberLink MediaEspresso
D3DX10
Dora's World Adventure
Evernote v. 4.5.2
ExtractNow
FATE
Final Drive: Nitro
Free Video to MP3 Converter version 5.0.17.825
Galerie de photos Windows Live
Galería fotográfica de Windows Live
Gateway Games
Gateway MyBackup
Gateway Power Management
Gateway Recovery Management
Gateway Registration
Gateway ScreenSaver
Gateway Social Networks
Gateway Updater
Gimp 2.6.2 Debug
Governor of Poker 2 Premium Edition
HCC Lite
HiJackThis
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Help
Identity Card
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) OpenCL CPU Runtime
Intel(R) Processor Graphics
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Jewel Match 3
Jewel Quest Mysteries: The Seventh Gate Collector's Edition
Junk Mail filter update
LAME v3.99.3 (for Windows)
Launch Manager
Mesh Runtime
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86
Mozilla Firefox 15.0 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero Control Center 10
Nero ControlCenter 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Core Components 10
Nero DiscSpeed 10
Nero DiscSpeed 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Express 10
Nero Express 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Multimedia Suite 10 Essentials
Nero StartSmart 10
Nero StartSmart 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Update
NET Bible First Edition 2009
PDF Settings CS5
Penguins!
Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year
PokerStars.net
Polar Bowler
Polar Golfer
Qualcomm Atheros Direct Connect
Qualcomm Atheros WiFi Driver Installation
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Spybot - Search & Destroy
The Holy Bible KJV Ver.8
The KMPlayer (remove only)
Torchlight
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Video Web Camera
Virtual Villagers 5 - New Believers
Welcome Center
WildTangent Games App (Gateway Games)
Windows Live
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Galeria de Fotos
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
WordWeb
Zuma's Revenge
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
9/7/2012 11:00:20 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the avast! Antivirus service.
9/6/2012 7:35:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Windows Error Reporting Service service to connect.
9/6/2012 3:21:35 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume Shadow Copy service to connect.
9/6/2012 3:21:35 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/6/2012 3:00:07 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1053" attempting to start the service VSS with arguments "" in order to run the server: {E579AB5F-1CC4-44B4-BED9-DE0991FF0623}
9/4/2012 5:44:14 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology service to connect.
9/4/2012 5:44:14 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/4/2012 5:43:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64 service to connect.
9/4/2012 5:42:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86 service to connect.
9/2/2012 9:33:11 AM, Error: volsnap [36] - The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because the shadow copy storage could not grow due to a user imposed limit.
9/2/2012 8:43:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service service to connect.
9/2/2012 8:43:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/2/2012 8:42:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Update service hung on starting.
9/2/2012 8:39:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Nero Update service to connect.
9/2/2012 8:37:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service service to connect.
9/2/2012 8:37:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/2/2012 8:30:29 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Time service terminated with the following error: A system shutdown is in progress.
9/2/2012 4:45:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7043] - The Group Policy Client service did not shut down properly after receiving a preshutdown control.
9/2/2012 4:44:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7043] - The Windows Update service did not shut down properly after receiving a preshutdown control.
9/2/2012 4:41:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the DsiWMIService service.
.
==== End Of File ===========================

ComboFix 12-09-07.03 - Khrool 09/07/2012 12:23:32.1.2 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.2908.960 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\users\Khrool\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
AV: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Disabled/Updated* {445B48C3-0FA4-6B16-8F07-6506F305D800}
FW: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Disabled* {7C60C9E6-45CB-6A4E-A458-CC330DD69F7B}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Disabled/Updated* {FF3AA927-299E-6498-B5B7-5E74888292BD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-08-07 to 2012-09-07 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-09-07 16:33 . 2012-09-07 16:33 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-09-06 03:14 . 2012-09-06 03:14 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Hewlett-Packard
2012-09-03 03:46 . 2012-09-03 03:46 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Ad-Aware Antivirus
2012-09-03 03:15 . 2012-09-03 03:16 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Gimp-2.0
2012-08-29 22:44 . 2012-08-29 22:46 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\TuneUp Software
2012-08-29 22:44 . 2012-08-29 22:44 -------- d-sh--w- c:\programdata\{32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936}
2012-08-29 22:44 . 2012-08-29 22:44 -------- d--h--w- c:\programdata\Common Files
2012-08-26 23:17 . 2012-08-26 23:21 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft
2012-08-26 23:17 . 2012-08-26 23:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\DVDVideoSoft
2012-08-26 20:23 . 2012-08-28 15:03 -------- d-----w- C:\HP Universal Print Driver
2012-08-26 19:58 . 2012-08-30 01:34 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2012-08-26 02:25 . 2012-08-26 02:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Lame For Audacity
2012-08-25 20:53 . 2012-08-25 20:53 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Audacity
2012-08-25 14:43 . 2012-08-29 22:38 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Shareaza
2012-08-25 01:43 . 2012-08-25 01:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-08-23 03:21 . 2012-08-23 03:21 -------- d--h--w- c:\programdata\CanonIJEGV
2012-08-23 03:20 . 2012-08-23 03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Canon
2012-08-18 20:39 . 2012-08-18 20:39 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\sho429C.tmp
2012-08-18 02:32 . 2012-08-18 02:32 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\regid.1986-12.com.adobe
2012-08-18 02:02 . 2012-08-18 02:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Adobe
2012-08-18 02:01 . 2012-08-18 02:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe
2012-08-15 12:19 . 2012-08-15 12:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\APSW
2012-08-15 12:17 . 2012-08-15 12:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\HCC Lite
2012-08-15 05:59 . 2012-08-16 23:38 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\VirtualizedApplications
2012-08-15 03:04 . 2012-06-29 04:09 10925568 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2012-08-15 02:55 . 2012-08-15 02:55 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Office
2012-08-15 02:55 . 2012-08-15 07:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client
2012-08-15 02:55 . 2012-08-15 02:55 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\PCHEALTH
2012-08-15 02:22 . 2012-08-29 22:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\ExtractNow
2012-08-15 00:27 . 2012-05-05 08:36 503808 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\srcore.dll
2012-08-15 00:27 . 2012-05-05 07:46 43008 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\srclient.dll
2012-08-15 00:27 . 2012-02-11 06:43 751104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32spl.dll
2012-08-15 00:27 . 2012-02-11 06:36 559104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
2012-08-15 00:27 . 2012-02-11 05:43 492032 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\win32spl.dll
2012-08-15 00:27 . 2012-02-11 06:36 67072 ----a-w- c:\windows\splwow64.exe
2012-08-15 00:22 . 2012-07-04 22:13 136704 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
2012-08-15 00:22 . 2012-07-04 22:16 73216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll
2012-08-15 00:22 . 2012-07-04 22:13 59392 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\browcli.dll
2012-08-15 00:22 . 2012-07-04 21:14 41984 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\browcli.dll
2012-08-15 00:22 . 2012-07-18 18:15 3148800 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-08-15 00:22 . 2012-05-14 05:26 956928 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
2012-08-12 06:21 . 2011-10-31 01:51 2212096 ------w- c:\windows\wweb32.dll
2012-08-12 06:21 . 2012-08-12 06:21 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\WordWeb
2012-08-11 19:07 . 2012-04-07 12:31 3216384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
2012-08-11 19:07 . 2012-04-07 11:26 2342400 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\msi.dll
2012-08-11 03:38 . 2012-08-11 03:38 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\shoD696.tmp
2012-08-11 01:51 . 2012-08-11 01:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2012-08-11 01:51 . 2012-08-11 01:51 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2012-08-10 21:26 . 2012-08-10 21:27 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Microsoft Help
2012-08-10 07:01 . 2012-08-10 07:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft.NET
2012-08-09 20:20 . 2012-08-09 20:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\PokerStars.NET
2012-08-09 15:58 . 2011-03-12 12:08 1465344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2012-08-09 15:58 . 2011-03-12 11:23 870912 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
2012-08-09 15:57 . 2012-05-01 05:40 209920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\profsvc.dll
2012-08-09 15:57 . 2012-08-09 15:57 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\SysWow64\Wat
2012-08-09 15:57 . 2012-08-09 15:57 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\Wat
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:13 359464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:13 25232 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:13 969200 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:13 59728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:13 54072 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:13 71600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:12 285328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:12 41224 ----a-w- c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-21 09:12 227648 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\aswBoot.exe
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-09 15:25 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVAST Software
2012-08-09 15:25 . 2012-08-09 15:25 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AVAST Software
2012-08-09 15:16 . 2012-09-07 12:56 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection
2012-08-09 15:16 . 2011-12-19 16:44 60536 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\sbhips.sys
2012-08-09 15:16 . 2011-12-19 17:21 45936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\sbbd.exe
2012-08-09 15:16 . 2011-10-26 18:23 57976 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\sbredrv.sys
2012-08-09 15:16 . 2012-08-12 05:47 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\SpywareGuard
2012-08-09 15:16 . 2012-08-09 15:16 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Lavasoft
2012-08-09 15:16 . 2012-08-09 17:13 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus
2012-08-09 15:15 . 2012-08-13 23:11 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2012-08-09 15:15 . 2012-08-09 15:21 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2012-08-09 07:16 . 2012-08-09 07:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\The KMPlayer
2012-08-09 06:35 . 2012-08-09 06:35 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\The Holy Bible
2012-08-09 06:35 . 2010-04-21 15:03 209608 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\tabctl32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35 . 2010-04-21 15:03 200704 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\THREED32.OCX
2012-08-09 06:35 . 2010-04-21 15:03 212240 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\richtx32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35 . 2010-04-21 15:03 193296 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mci32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35 . 2010-04-21 15:03 608448 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\comctl32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:35 . 2010-04-21 15:03 152848 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\comdlg32.ocx
2012-08-09 06:31 . 2012-08-12 06:23 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\NET Bible
2012-08-09 06:29 . 2012-08-13 23:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\BitTorrent
2012-08-09 06:04 . 2012-08-09 06:05 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\HP
2012-08-09 06:04 . 2012-08-09 06:33 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\HP
2012-08-09 06:04 . 2012-08-09 06:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\HP
2012-08-09 06:01 . 2012-08-09 06:01 -------- d-----w- C:\!conMania Collection
2012-08-09 05:10 . 2012-08-09 05:23 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2012-08-09 03:40 . 2012-08-09 03:40 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Acer
2012-08-09 03:35 . 2012-08-09 03:35 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\MSXML 4.0
2012-08-09 03:31 . 2012-08-15 03:02 62134624 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-09 05:43 14172672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 05:50 458704 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\cng.sys
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 05:48 95600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 05:48 151920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 05:45 340992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 05:44 307200 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ncrypt.dll
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 04:40 22016 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\secur32.dll
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 04:40 225280 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\schannel.dll
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 04:39 219136 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ncrypt.dll
2012-08-09 03:28 . 2012-06-02 04:34 96768 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\sspicli.dll
2012-08-09 03:26 . 2012-03-31 05:42 1732096 ----a-w- c:\program files\Windows Journal\NBDoc.DLL
2012-08-09 03:26 . 2012-03-31 05:40 1402880 ----a-w- c:\program files\Windows Journal\JNWDRV.dll
2012-08-09 03:26 . 2012-03-31 05:40 1367552 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-08-09 03:26 . 2012-03-31 05:40 1393664 ----a-w- c:\program files\Windows Journal\JNTFiltr.dll
2012-08-09 03:26 . 2012-03-31 04:29 936960 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-08-09 03:25 . 2012-03-30 11:35 1918320 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 22:19 2428952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 22:19 57880 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 22:19 44056 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 22:15 2622464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltux.dll
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 22:19 38424 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 22:19 701976 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 22:15 99840 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wudriver.dll
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 19:19 186752 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuwebv.dll
2012-08-09 03:13 . 2012-06-02 19:15 36864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapp.exe
2012-08-09 03:01 . 2012-08-09 03:01 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\OEM_E471269A730D
2012-08-09 03:01 . 2012-09-03 03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool
2012-08-09 03:01 . 2012-08-09 03:01 -------- d-----w- C:\Recovery
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-08-24 01:58 . 2012-05-28 02:47 73416 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-08-24 01:58 . 2012-05-28 02:47 696520 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2012-07-09 5661056]
"WordWeb"="c:\program files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" [2009-11-09 65216]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Ad-Aware Antivirus"="c:\program files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher --windows-run" [X]
"BackupManagerTray"="c:\program files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe" [2012-01-05 289816]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-07-27 919008]
"LManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe" [2012-03-23 1105488]
"Ad-Aware Browsing Protection"="c:\programdata\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe" [2011-10-21 198032]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2012-08-21 4282728]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" [2011-01-12 1523360]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Ad-Aware Service]
@="Ad-Aware Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SBAMSvc]
@="Service"
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R3 cphs;Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service;c:\windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe [2012-04-23 276248]
R3 DCDhcpService;DCDhcpService;c:\program files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\DCDhcpService.exe [2012-01-18 111776]
R3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;c:\program files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-12 206072]
R3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [2012-08-25 114144]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-10 4925184]
R3 sbhips;sbhips;c:\windows\system32\drivers\sbhips.sys [2011-12-19 60536]
R3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [2010-11-21 59392]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2010-11-21 31232]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-08-09 1255736]
R4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-09-23 57184]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [2011-07-22 14928]
S1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [2011-07-12 12368]
S1 SBRE;SBRE;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SBREdrv.sys [2011-10-26 57976]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [2009-07-14 59904]
S2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [2011-08-11 140672]
S2 Ad-Aware Service;Ad-Aware Service;c:\program files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe [2012-07-12 1239952]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-07-27 63960]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2012-08-21 71600]
S2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2012-01-04 822624]
S2 DsiWMIService;Dritek WMI Service;c:\program files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe [2012-03-23 355920]
S2 ePowerSvc;ePower Service;c:\program files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe [2012-02-08 871296]
S2 GREGService;GREGService;c:\program files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe [2012-02-29 28264]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2012-02-01 13592]
S2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;c:\program files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2012-02-03 628448]
S2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe [2012-02-08 161560]
S2 Live Updater Service;Live Updater Service;c:\program files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe [2012-02-07 255376]
S2 NAUpdate;Nero Update;c:\program files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe [2011-07-22 690472]
S2 NTI IScheduleSvc;NTI IScheduleSvc;c:\program files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe [2012-01-05 256536]
S2 SBAMSvc;Ad-Aware;c:\program files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe [2011-12-19 3289032]
S2 sbapifs;sbapifs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbapifs.sys [2011-11-29 74872]
S2 SBSDWSCService;SBSD Security Center Service;c:\program files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe [2009-01-26 1153368]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [2011-10-01 508776]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2012-02-08 363800]
S3 b57xdbd;Broadcom xD Picture Bus Driver Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdbd.sys [2011-11-04 68648]
S3 b57xdmp;Broadcom xD Picture vstorp client drv;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdmp.sys [2011-11-04 19496]
S3 bScsiMSa;bScsiMSa;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiMSa.sys [2011-09-02 51752]
S3 bScsiSDa;bScsiSDa;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiSDa.sys [2012-05-04 81928]
S3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys [2012-03-07 238384]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [2011-12-06 331264]
S3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [2012-01-19 435240]
S3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface ;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [2011-11-10 60184]
S3 Sftfs;Sftfs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [2011-10-01 764264]
S3 Sftplay;Sftplay;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [2011-10-01 268648]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [2011-10-01 25960]
S3 Sftvol;Sftvol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [2011-10-01 22376]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [2011-10-01 219496]
S3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [2009-07-14 17920]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2012-08-21 09:11 133400 ----a-w- c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2012-04-23 170264]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2012-04-23 398616]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2012-04-23 439064]
"RTHDVCPL"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2011-12-27 12343400]
"Power Management"="c:\program files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe" [2012-02-08 1829768]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2011-03-15 499608]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x0
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.mail.com/
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mStart Page = hxxp://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.mail.com/
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
HKLM-Run-ETDCtrl - c:\program files (x86)\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_228_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_228_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe
c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-09-07 12:50:48 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-09-07 16:50
.
Pre-Run: 33,298,472,960 bytes free
Post-Run: 33,076,985,856 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 729C9536AB2B0366192131A7D45D3068

Again thank you


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Are you still having this problem? If so, can you do the following:

*P2P Warning!*


*IMPORTANT* I notice there are signs of one or more *P2P (Person to Person) File Sharing Programs* on your computer.

* BitTorrent*

Please note that as long as you are using any form of *Peer-to-Peer networking* and *downloading files* from non-documented sources, you can expect infestations of malware to occur 
Once upon a time, P2P file sharing was fairly safe. That is no longer true. You may continue to use P2P sharing at your own risk; however, please keep in mind that this practice may be the source of your current malware infestation

I'd like you to read the *Guidelines for P2P Programs* where we explain why it's not a good idea to have them.

Please read these short reports on the dangers of peer-2-peer programs and file sharing.

Cyber Education Letter
File sharing infects 500,000 computers 
USAToday

I would recommend that you uninstall the above, however that choice is up to you. If you choose to remove these programs, you can do so via *Control Panel >> Add or Remove Programs*.

*If you decide to keep the program in spite of the risks involved, do not use it until I have finished cleaning your computer and have given you the all clear.*

----------------------------
Now that's out of the way, lets get started 

Download *Security Check* from *here*.
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box.
A Notepad document should open automatically called *checkup.txt*; please post the contents of that document.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process, if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*

Please include the *MBAM log and checkup.txt *in your next reply

eddie


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for helping me and informing me about P2P malwares. I uninstalled the program before running security check and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware. Here are the files:

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.50 
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 (UAC is enabled) 
Internet Explorer 9 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
avast! Antivirus 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware 
Antivirus up to date! 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
Ad-Aware 
Spybot - Search & Destroy 
Adobe Flash Player 11.4.402.265 
Adobe Reader X (10.1.4) 
Mozilla Firefox (15.0) 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
*Ad-Aware AAWService.exe is disabled!* 
*Ad-Aware AAWTray.exe is disabled!* 
Ad-Aware Antivirus AdAwareService.exe 
Ad-Aware Antivirus SBAMSvc.exe 
AVAST Software Avast AvastSvc.exe 
AVAST Software Avast AvastUI.exe 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C: 0% 
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.65.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.09.14.02

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Khrool :: KHROOL-PC [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

9/14/2012 7:35:40 AM
mbam-log-2012-09-14 (07-35-40).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 199508
Time elapsed: 4 minute(s), 42 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

Again thank you


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Can you run the following tools, and copy/paste the logs that they produce here. If its over a few posts, that's fine 

Please download the latest version of TDSSKiller from *here* and save it to your *Desktop*.

Doubleclick on *TDSSKiller.exe* to run the application, then click on *Change parameters.*








Put a checkmark beside *loaded modules*.








A reboot will be needed to apply the changes. Do it.
TDSSKiller will launch automatically after the reboot. Also your computer may seem very slow and unusable. This is normal. Give it enough time to load your background programs.
Then click on *Change parameters* in TDSSKiller.
Check all boxes then click OK.








Click the *Start Scan* button.








The scan should take no longer than 2 minutes.
If a *suspicious object* is detected, the default action will be *Skip*, click on *Continue*.








 If *malicious objects* are found, they will show in the Scan results - Select action for found objects and offer three options.
Ensure *Cure* (default) is selected, then click *Continue* > *Reboot now to finish the cleaning process.*








*Note*: If *Cure* is not available, please choose *Skip* instead, do not choose *Delete* unless instructed.
A report will be created in your root directory, (usually C:\ folder) in the form of "*TDSSKiller.[Version]_[Date]_[Time]_log.txt*". Please copy and paste the contents of that file here.

--------------------------

Download aswMBR.exe ( 511KB ) to your desktop.

Double click the aswMBR.exe to run it

Click the "Scan" button to start scan 









On completion of the scan click save log, save it to your desktop and post in your next reply 









eddie


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the log from TDSSKiller:

19:24:42.0709 3560 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.8.8.0 Aug 24 2012 13:27:48
19:24:45.0470 3560 ============================================================
19:24:45.0470 3560 Current date / time: 2012/09/17 19:24:45.0470
19:24:45.0470 3560 SystemInfo:
19:24:45.0470 3560 
19:24:45.0470 3560 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
19:24:45.0470 3560 Product type: Workstation
19:24:45.0470 3560 ComputerName: KHROOL-PC
19:24:45.0470 3560 UserName: Khrool
19:24:45.0470 3560 Windows directory: C:\Windows
19:24:45.0470 3560 System windows directory: C:\Windows
19:24:45.0470 3560 Running under WOW64
19:24:45.0470 3560 Processor architecture: Intel x64
19:24:45.0470 3560 Number of processors: 2
19:24:45.0470 3560 Page size: 0x1000
19:24:45.0470 3560 Boot type: Normal boot
19:24:45.0470 3560 ============================================================
19:24:48.0621 3560 BG loaded
19:24:49.0463 3560 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x4A85D56000 (298.09 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x9801, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000040
19:24:49.0479 3560 ============================================================
19:24:49.0479 3560 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
19:24:49.0479 3560 MBR partitions:
19:24:49.0479 3560 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x2400800, BlocksNum 0x32000
19:24:49.0479 3560 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x2432800, BlocksNum 0x22FFB800
19:24:49.0479 3560 ============================================================
19:24:49.0510 3560 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
19:24:49.0510 3560 ============================================================
19:24:49.0510 3560 Initialize success
19:24:49.0510 3560 ============================================================
19:25:05.0485 1088 ============================================================
19:25:05.0485 1088 Scan started
19:25:05.0485 1088 Mode: Manual; 
19:25:05.0485 1088 ============================================================
19:25:13.0060 1088 ================ Scan system memory ========================
19:25:13.0060 1088 System memory - ok
19:25:13.0062 1088 ================ Scan services =============================
19:25:14.0160 1088 [ 581D88B25C4D4121824FED2CA38E562F ] !SASCORE C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
19:25:14.0160 1088 !SASCORE - ok
19:25:15.0002 1088 [ A87D604AEA360176311474C87A63BB88 ] 1394ohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
19:25:15.0032 1088 1394ohci - ok
19:25:15.0484 1088 [ D81D9E70B8A6DD14D42D7B4EFA65D5F2 ] ACPI C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
19:25:15.0484 1088 ACPI - ok
19:25:15.0564 1088 [ 99F8E788246D495CE3794D7E7821D2CA ] AcpiPmi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
19:25:15.0564 1088 AcpiPmi - ok
19:25:16.0430 1088 [ AF9658974154C3B6A333D86DC2E0AAC8 ] Ad-Aware Service C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
19:25:16.0446 1088 Ad-Aware Service - ok
19:25:16.0773 1088 [ D19C4EE2AC7C47B8F5F84FFF1A789D8A ] AdobeARMservice C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
19:25:16.0773 1088 AdobeARMservice - ok
19:25:17.0335 1088 [ 2F6B34B83843F0C5118B63AC634F5BF4 ] adp94xx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
19:25:17.0585 1088 adp94xx - ok
19:25:18.0006 1088 [ 597F78224EE9224EA1A13D6350CED962 ] adpahci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
19:25:18.0037 1088 adpahci - ok
19:25:18.0443 1088 [ E109549C90F62FB570B9540C4B148E54 ] adpu320 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
19:25:18.0443 1088 adpu320 - ok
19:25:18.0536 1088 [ 4B78B431F225FD8624C5655CB1DE7B61 ] AeLookupSvc C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
19:25:18.0552 1088 AeLookupSvc - ok
19:25:18.0708 1088 [ 1C7857B62DE5994A75B054A9FD4C3825 ] AFD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
19:25:18.0723 1088 AFD - ok
19:25:19.0503 1088 [ 608C14DBA7299D8CB6ED035A68A15799 ] agp440 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
19:25:19.0503 1088 agp440 - ok
19:25:19.0628 1088 [ 3290D6946B5E30E70414990574883DDB ] ALG C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
19:25:19.0628 1088 ALG - ok
19:25:19.0800 1088 [ 5812713A477A3AD7363C7438CA2EE038 ] aliide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
19:25:19.0800 1088 aliide - ok
19:25:19.0925 1088 [ 1FF8B4431C353CE385C875F194924C0C ] amdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
19:25:19.0925 1088 amdide - ok
19:25:20.0174 1088 [ 7024F087CFF1833A806193EF9D22CDA9 ] AmdK8 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
19:25:20.0174 1088 AmdK8 - ok
19:25:20.0221 1088 [ 1E56388B3FE0D031C44144EB8C4D6217 ] AmdPPM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
19:25:20.0221 1088 AmdPPM - ok
19:25:20.0330 1088 [ D4121AE6D0C0E7E13AA221AA57EF2D49 ] amdsata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
19:25:20.0330 1088 amdsata - ok
19:25:20.0424 1088 [ F67F933E79241ED32FF46A4F29B5120B ] amdsbs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
19:25:20.0424 1088 amdsbs - ok
19:25:21.0219 1088 [ 540DAF1CEA6094886D72126FD7C33048 ] amdxata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
19:25:21.0219 1088 amdxata - ok
19:25:21.0438 1088 [ 89A69C3F2F319B43379399547526D952 ] AppID C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
19:25:21.0469 1088 AppID - ok
19:25:21.0750 1088 [ 0BC381A15355A3982216F7172F545DE1 ] AppIDSvc C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
19:25:21.0750 1088 AppIDSvc - ok
19:25:21.0812 1088 [ 3977D4A871CA0D4F2ED1E7DB46829731 ] Appinfo C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
19:25:21.0812 1088 Appinfo - ok
19:25:22.0077 1088 [ C484F8CEB1717C540242531DB7845C4E ] arc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
19:25:22.0077 1088 arc - ok
19:25:22.0218 1088 [ 019AF6924AEFE7839F61C830227FE79C ] arcsas C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
19:25:22.0218 1088 arcsas - ok
19:25:22.0561 1088 [ 55142B4F7A7E4C9C151C6000A6BF7809 ] aswFsBlk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
19:25:22.0561 1088 aswFsBlk - ok
19:25:22.0670 1088 [ AA9FDE3D630160B47DAB21BF8250111C ] aswMonFlt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
19:25:22.0670 1088 aswMonFlt - ok
19:25:22.0795 1088 [ 2A6675C24DF5159A9506CD13ECE5ABE9 ] aswRdr C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswrdr2.sys
19:25:22.0795 1088 aswRdr - ok
19:25:23.0357 1088 [ 4E38475BDB51A867CCBA7D5DF7FDFC0C ] aswSnx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
19:25:23.0372 1088 aswSnx - ok
19:25:23.0513 1088 [ 9A49D80D65451AF22913AEF772CC3DA9 ] aswSP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
19:25:23.0513 1088 aswSP - ok
19:25:23.0622 1088 [ C3EC420451AC5300A22190AE38418FBA ] aswTdi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
19:25:23.0622 1088 aswTdi - ok
19:25:23.0887 1088 [ 769765CE2CC62867468CEA93969B2242 ] AsyncMac C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
19:25:23.0887 1088 AsyncMac - ok
19:25:24.0074 1088 [ 02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C ] atapi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
19:25:24.0090 1088 atapi - ok
19:25:25.0509 1088 [ 881AF14AD2F1207672873B65ACA6C92F ] athr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys
19:25:25.0525 1088 athr - ok
19:25:25.0759 1088 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1 ] AudioEndpointBuilder C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
19:25:25.0759 1088 AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
19:25:25.0775 1088 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1 ] AudioSrv C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
19:25:25.0775 1088 AudioSrv - ok
19:25:26.0102 1088 [ 04AC21E821F259845BD7367CEE057290 ] avast! Antivirus C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
19:25:26.0118 1088 avast! Antivirus - ok
19:25:26.0243 1088 [ A6BF31A71B409DFA8CAC83159E1E2AFF ] AxInstSV C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
19:25:26.0243 1088 AxInstSV - ok
19:25:26.0414 1088 [ 3E5B191307609F7514148C6832BB0842 ] b06bdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys
19:25:26.0414 1088 b06bdrv - ok
19:25:26.0742 1088 [ B5ACE6968304A3900EEB1EBFD9622DF2 ] b57nd60a C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
19:25:26.0757 1088 b57nd60a - ok
19:25:26.0898 1088 [ F9EB252CD589EBB2F77744450F123F60 ] b57xdbd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdbd.sys
19:25:26.0898 1088 b57xdbd - ok
19:25:27.0007 1088 [ FFA28D0356212A2DCF304C58E2369494 ] b57xdmp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdmp.sys
19:25:27.0007 1088 b57xdmp - ok
19:25:27.0163 1088 [ FDE360167101B4E45A96F939F388AEB0 ] BDESVC C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
19:25:27.0163 1088 BDESVC - ok
19:25:27.0272 1088 [ 16A47CE2DECC9B099349A5F840654746 ] Beep C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
19:25:27.0288 1088 Beep - ok
19:25:27.0413 1088 [ 82974D6A2FD19445CC5171FC378668A4 ] BFE C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
19:25:27.0428 1088 BFE - ok
19:25:27.0522 1088 [ 1EA7969E3271CBC59E1730697DC74682 ] BITS C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll
19:25:27.0537 1088 BITS - ok
19:25:27.0615 1088 [ 61583EE3C3A17003C4ACD0475646B4D3 ] blbdrive C:\Windows\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
19:25:27.0615 1088 blbdrive - ok
19:25:27.0740 1088 [ 6C02A83164F5CC0A262F4199F0871CF5 ] bowser C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
19:25:27.0740 1088 bowser - ok
19:25:27.0818 1088 [ F09EEE9EDC320B5E1501F749FDE686C8 ] BrFiltLo C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
19:25:27.0818 1088 BrFiltLo - ok
19:25:27.0896 1088 [ B114D3098E9BDB8BEA8B053685831BE6 ] BrFiltUp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
19:25:27.0896 1088 BrFiltUp - ok
19:25:28.0567 1088 [ 5C2F352A4E961D72518261257AAE204B ] BridgeMP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
19:25:28.0567 1088 BridgeMP - ok
19:25:28.0973 1088 [ 05F5A0D14A2EE1D8255C2AA0E9E8E694 ] Browser C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
19:25:28.0973 1088 Browser - ok
19:25:29.0129 1088 [ 43BEA8D483BF1870F018E2D02E06A5BD ] Brserid C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
19:25:29.0238 1088 Brserid - ok
19:25:29.0394 1088 [ A6ECA2151B08A09CACECA35C07F05B42 ] BrSerWdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
19:25:29.0394 1088 BrSerWdm - ok
19:25:29.0534 1088 [ B79968002C277E869CF38BD22CD61524 ] BrUsbMdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
19:25:29.0534 1088 BrUsbMdm - ok
19:25:29.0612 1088 [ A87528880231C54E75EA7A44943B38BF ] BrUsbSer C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
19:25:29.0612 1088 BrUsbSer - ok
19:25:29.0784 1088 [ 45218A053209DA867A9B334CCAD0AD01 ] bScsiMSa C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiMSa.sys
19:25:29.0784 1088 bScsiMSa - ok
19:25:29.0877 1088 [ 280E8031E1703CAFF17C7727B74817A5 ] bScsiSDa C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiSDa.sys
19:25:29.0893 1088 bScsiSDa - ok
19:25:29.0987 1088 [ 9DA669F11D1F894AB4EB69BF546A42E8 ] BTHMODEM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
19:25:29.0987 1088 BTHMODEM - ok
19:25:30.0236 1088 [ 95F9C2976059462CBBF227F7AAB10DE9 ] bthserv C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
19:25:30.0236 1088 bthserv - ok
19:25:30.0299 1088 [ B8BD2BB284668C84865658C77574381A ] cdfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
19:25:30.0299 1088 cdfs - ok
19:25:30.0408 1088 [ F036CE71586E93D94DAB220D7BDF4416 ] cdrom C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
19:25:30.0408 1088 cdrom - ok
19:25:30.0470 1088 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F ] CertPropSvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
19:25:30.0470 1088 CertPropSvc - ok
19:25:30.0579 1088 [ D7CD5C4E1B71FA62050515314CFB52CF ] circlass C:\Windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
19:25:30.0579 1088 circlass - ok
19:25:30.0767 1088 [ FE1EC06F2253F691FE36217C592A0206 ] CLFS C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
19:25:30.0845 1088 CLFS - ok
19:25:31.0250 1088 [ D88040F816FDA31C3B466F0FA0918F29 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
19:25:31.0359 1088 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
19:25:32.0061 1088 [ D1CEEA2B47CB998321C579651CE3E4F8 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
19:25:32.0171 1088 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 - ok
19:25:32.0607 1088 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
19:25:33.0943 1088 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
19:25:34.0173 1088 [ C6F9AF94DCD58122A4D7E89DB6BED29D ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
19:25:34.0553 1088 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 - ok
19:25:34.0603 1088 [ 0840155D0BDDF1190F84A663C284BD33 ] CmBatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
19:25:34.0603 1088 CmBatt - ok
19:25:34.0703 1088 [ E19D3F095812725D88F9001985B94EDD ] cmdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
19:25:34.0703 1088 cmdide - ok
19:25:35.0103 1088 [ 9AC4F97C2D3E93367E2148EA940CD2CD ] CNG C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
19:25:35.0113 1088 CNG - ok
19:25:35.0283 1088 [ 102DE219C3F61415F964C88E9085AD14 ] Compbatt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\compbatt.sys
19:25:35.0393 1088 Compbatt - ok
19:25:35.0723 1088 [ 03EDB043586CCEBA243D689BDDA370A8 ] CompositeBus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
19:25:35.0723 1088 CompositeBus - ok
19:25:35.0843 1088 COMSysApp - ok
19:25:37.0115 1088 [ 2EF1B96EF990B70F13D260F324E4AFA8 ] cphs C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
19:25:37.0115 1088 cphs - ok
19:25:37.0225 1088 [ 1C827878A998C18847245FE1F34EE597 ] crcdisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
19:25:37.0225 1088 crcdisk - ok
19:25:37.0490 1088 [ 4F5414602E2544A4554D95517948B705 ] CryptSvc C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
19:25:37.0505 1088 CryptSvc - ok
19:25:37.0895 1088 [ 72794D112CBAFF3BC0C29BF7350D4741 ] cvhsvc C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
19:25:37.0911 1088 cvhsvc - ok
19:25:38.0363 1088 [ ED914342CCE2C3D5A7CEC79FC2FA2C0F ] DCDhcpService C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\DCDhcpService.exe
19:25:38.0473 1088 DCDhcpService - ok
19:25:38.0800 1088 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123 ] DcomLaunch C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
19:25:38.0816 1088 DcomLaunch - ok
19:25:38.0987 1088 [ 3CEC7631A84943677AA8FA8EE5B6B43D ] defragsvc C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
19:25:38.0987 1088 defragsvc - ok
19:25:39.0315 1088 [ 9BB2EF44EAA163B29C4A4587887A0FE4 ] DfsC C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
19:25:39.0315 1088 DfsC - ok
19:25:39.0471 1088 [ 43D808F5D9E1A18E5EEB5EBC83969E4E ] Dhcp C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
19:25:39.0487 1088 Dhcp - ok
19:25:39.0565 1088 [ 13096B05847EC78F0977F2C0F79E9AB3 ] discache C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
19:25:39.0565 1088 discache - ok
19:25:39.0721 1088 [ 9819EEE8B5EA3784EC4AF3B137A5244C ] Disk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
19:25:39.0799 1088 Disk - ok
19:25:39.0877 1088 [ 16835866AAA693C7D7FCEBA8FFF706E4 ] Dnscache C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
19:25:39.0877 1088 Dnscache - ok
19:25:39.0970 1088 [ B1FB3DDCA0FDF408750D5843591AFBC6 ] dot3svc C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
19:25:39.0970 1088 dot3svc - ok
19:25:40.0017 1088 [ B26F4F737E8F9DF4F31AF6CF31D05820 ] DPS C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
19:25:40.0017 1088 DPS - ok
19:25:40.0142 1088 [ 9B19F34400D24DF84C858A421C205754 ] drmkaud C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
19:25:40.0142 1088 drmkaud - ok
19:25:40.0501 1088 [ C02FF01B821FBB72104132E56EC5B881 ] DsiWMIService C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
19:25:40.0501 1088 DsiWMIService - ok
19:25:40.0875 1088 [ F5BEE30450E18E6B83A5012C100616FD ] DXGKrnl C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
19:25:40.0891 1088 DXGKrnl - ok
19:25:40.0984 1088 [ E2DDA8726DA9CB5B2C4000C9018A9633 ] EapHost C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
19:25:40.0984 1088 EapHost - ok
19:25:41.0421 1088 [ DC5D737F51BE844D8C82C695EB17372F ] ebdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\evbda.sys
19:25:41.0593 1088 ebdrv - ok
19:25:41.0639 1088 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] EFS C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
19:25:41.0639 1088 EFS - ok
19:25:41.0936 1088 [ C4002B6B41975F057D98C439030CEA07 ] ehRecvr C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
19:25:42.0139 1088 ehRecvr - ok
19:25:42.0326 1088 [ 4705E8EF9934482C5BB488CE28AFC681 ] ehSched C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
19:25:42.0326 1088 ehSched - ok
19:25:42.0513 1088 [ 0E5DA5369A0FCAEA12456DD852545184 ] elxstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
19:25:42.0529 1088 elxstor - ok
19:25:43.0059 1088 [ 76B978AD795A7E71C48390B000F6023F ] ePowerSvc C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe
19:25:43.0059 1088 ePowerSvc - ok
19:25:43.0137 1088 [ 34A3C54752046E79A126E15C51DB409B ] ErrDev C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
19:25:43.0137 1088 ErrDev - ok
19:25:43.0324 1088 [ 9FD76E7BA1D2A534B7BCF5BD5755E24B ] ETD C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys
19:25:43.0324 1088 ETD - ok
19:25:43.0433 1088 [ 4166F82BE4D24938977DD1746BE9B8A0 ] EventSystem C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
19:25:43.0433 1088 EventSystem - ok
19:25:43.0496 1088 [ A510C654EC00C1E9BDD91EEB3A59823B ] exfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
19:25:43.0496 1088 exfat - ok
19:25:43.0558 1088 [ 0ADC83218B66A6DB380C330836F3E36D ] fastfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
19:25:43.0558 1088 fastfat - ok
19:25:43.0901 1088 [ DBEFD454F8318A0EF691FDD2EAAB44EB ] Fax C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
19:25:43.0901 1088 Fax - ok
19:25:43.0979 1088 [ D765D19CD8EF61F650C384F62FAC00AB ] fdc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
19:25:43.0979 1088 fdc - ok
19:25:44.0354 1088 [ 0438CAB2E03F4FB61455A7956026FE86 ] fdPHost C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
19:25:44.0354 1088 fdPHost - ok
19:25:44.0432 1088 [ 802496CB59A30349F9A6DD22D6947644 ] FDResPub C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
19:25:44.0432 1088 FDResPub - ok
19:25:44.0479 1088 [ 655661BE46B5F5F3FD454E2C3095B930 ] FileInfo C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
19:25:44.0479 1088 FileInfo - ok
19:25:44.0525 1088 [ 5F671AB5BC87EEA04EC38A6CD5962A47 ] Filetrace C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
19:25:44.0525 1088 Filetrace - ok
19:25:44.0603 1088 [ C172A0F53008EAEB8EA33FE10E177AF5 ] flpydisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
19:25:44.0603 1088 flpydisk - ok
19:25:44.0791 1088 [ DA6B67270FD9DB3697B20FCE94950741 ] FltMgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
19:25:44.0791 1088 FltMgr - ok
19:25:45.0071 1088 [ 5C4CB4086FB83115B153E47ADD961A0C ] FontCache C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
19:25:45.0103 1088 FontCache - ok
19:25:45.0274 1088 [ A8B7F3818AB65695E3A0BB3279F6DCE6 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
19:25:45.0290 1088 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
19:25:45.0352 1088 [ D43703496149971890703B4B1B723EAC ] FsDepends C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
19:25:45.0352 1088 FsDepends - ok
19:25:45.0446 1088 [ 6BD9295CC032DD3077C671FCCF579A7B ] Fs_Rec C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
19:25:45.0461 1088 Fs_Rec - ok
19:25:45.0664 1088 [ 1F7B25B858FA27015169FE95E54108ED ] fvevol C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
19:25:45.0664 1088 fvevol - ok
19:25:45.0727 1088 [ 8C778D335C9D272CFD3298AB02ABE3B6 ] gagp30kx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
19:25:45.0727 1088 gagp30kx - ok
19:25:46.0039 1088 [ C403C5DB49A0F9AAF4F2128EDC0106D8 ] GamesAppService C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
19:25:46.0039 1088 GamesAppService - ok
19:25:46.0319 1088 [ 277BBC7E1AA1EE957F573A10ECA7EF3A ] gpsvc C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
19:25:46.0335 1088 gpsvc - ok
19:25:46.0507 1088 [ 32096F187020A54D29C95B3A1467D963 ] GREGService C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
19:25:46.0507 1088 GREGService - ok
19:25:46.0647 1088 [ F2523EF6460FC42405B12248338AB2F0 ] hcw85cir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
19:25:46.0663 1088 hcw85cir - ok
19:25:46.0819 1088 [ 975761C778E33CD22498059B91E7373A ] HdAudAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
19:25:46.0834 1088 HdAudAddService - ok
19:25:46.0959 1088 [ 97BFED39B6B79EB12CDDBFEED51F56BB ] HDAudBus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
19:25:46.0959 1088 HDAudBus - ok
19:25:47.0146 1088 [ 78E86380454A7B10A5EB255DC44A355F ] HidBatt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys
19:25:47.0365 1088 HidBatt - ok
19:25:47.0380 1088 [ 7FD2A313F7AFE5C4DAB14798C48DD104 ] HidBth C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
19:25:47.0396 1088 HidBth - ok
19:25:47.0427 1088 [ 0A77D29F311B88CFAE3B13F9C1A73825 ] HidIr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
19:25:47.0427 1088 HidIr - ok
19:25:47.0489 1088 [ BD9EB3958F213F96B97B1D897DEE006D ] hidserv C:\Windows\System32\hidserv.dll
19:25:47.0505 1088 hidserv - ok
19:25:47.0552 1088 [ 9592090A7E2B61CD582B612B6DF70536 ] HidUsb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
19:25:47.0567 1088 HidUsb - ok
19:25:47.0801 1088 [ 387E72E739E15E3D37907A86D9FF98E2 ] hkmsvc C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
19:25:48.0893 1088 hkmsvc - ok
19:25:48.0956 1088 [ EFDFB3DD38A4376F93E7985173813ABD ] HomeGroupListener C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
19:25:48.0971 1088 HomeGroupListener - ok
19:25:49.0096 1088 [ 908ACB1F594274965A53926B10C81E89 ] HomeGroupProvider C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
19:25:49.0096 1088 HomeGroupProvider - ok
19:25:49.0268 1088 [ 39D2ABCD392F3D8A6DCE7B60AE7B8EFC ] HpSAMD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
19:25:49.0283 1088 HpSAMD - ok
19:25:49.0455 1088 [ 0EA7DE1ACB728DD5A369FD742D6EEE28 ] HTTP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
19:25:49.0455 1088 HTTP - ok
19:25:49.0580 1088 [ A5462BD6884960C9DC85ED49D34FF392 ] hwpolicy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
19:25:49.0580 1088 hwpolicy - ok
19:25:49.0783 1088 [ FA55C73D4AFFA7EE23AC4BE53B4592D3 ] i8042prt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
19:25:49.0783 1088 i8042prt - ok
19:25:50.0001 1088 [ D1753C06EE17E29352B065EACF3F10D0 ] iaStor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys
19:25:50.0017 1088 iaStor - ok
19:25:50.0204 1088 [ 545462D0DBE24AF379BA869B7C185CCD ] IAStorDataMgrSvc C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
19:25:50.0219 1088 IAStorDataMgrSvc - ok
19:25:50.0422 1088 [ AAAF44DB3BD0B9D1FB6969B23ECC8366 ] iaStorV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
19:25:51.0233 1088 iaStorV - ok
19:25:51.0499 1088 [ 5988FC40F8DB5B0739CD1E3A5D0D78BD ] idsvc C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
19:25:51.0889 1088 idsvc - ok
19:25:54.0478 1088 [ 3FB253E8059A1AAC3A8B83A31D094CC5 ] igfx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
19:25:54.0915 1088 igfx - ok
19:25:54.0946 1088 [ 5C18831C61933628F5BB0EA2675B9D21 ] iirsp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
19:25:54.0977 1088 iirsp - ok
19:25:55.0102 1088 [ FCD84C381E0140AF901E58D48882D26B ] IKEEXT C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
19:25:55.0118 1088 IKEEXT - ok
19:25:56.0024 1088 [ D830262519DDCDFC8BE34EB7047C22DC ] IntcAzAudAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
19:25:56.0226 1088 IntcAzAudAddService - ok
19:25:56.0555 1088 [ 6C9FFFECA9FED31347D211C5D1FFBD2D ] IntcDAud C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys
19:25:56.0571 1088 IntcDAud - ok
19:25:57.0226 1088 [ 832CE330DD987227B7DEA8C03F22AEFA ] Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
19:25:57.0975 1088 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - ok
19:25:58.0271 1088 [ F00F20E70C6EC3AA366910083A0518AA ] intelide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
19:25:58.0271 1088 intelide - ok
19:25:58.0365 1088 [ ADA036632C664CAA754079041CF1F8C1 ] intelppm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
19:25:58.0365 1088 intelppm - ok
19:25:58.0630 1088 [ 098A91C54546A3B878DAD6A7E90A455B ] IPBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
19:25:58.0630 1088 IPBusEnum - ok
19:25:58.0833 1088 [ C9F0E1BD74365A8771590E9008D22AB6 ] IpFilterDriver C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
19:25:58.0848 1088 IpFilterDriver - ok
19:25:59.0035 1088 [ A34A587FFFD45FA649FBA6D03784D257 ] iphlpsvc C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
19:25:59.0160 1088 iphlpsvc - ok
19:25:59.0753 1088 [ 0FC1AEA580957AA8817B8F305D18CA3A ] IPMIDRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
19:25:59.0831 1088 IPMIDRV - ok
19:25:59.0925 1088 [ AF9B39A7E7B6CAA203B3862582E9F2D0 ] IPNAT C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
19:25:59.0925 1088 IPNAT - ok
19:25:59.0987 1088 [ 3ABF5E7213EB28966D55D58B515D5CE9 ] IRENUM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
19:25:59.0987 1088 IRENUM - ok
19:26:00.0065 1088 [ 2F7B28DC3E1183E5EB418DF55C204F38 ] isapnp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
19:26:00.0065 1088 isapnp - ok
19:26:00.0346 1088 [ D931D7309DEB2317035B07C9F9E6B0BD ] iScsiPrt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
19:26:00.0393 1088 iScsiPrt - ok
19:26:00.0533 1088 [ DBD76BC1D498FE368F2C8CB76C3E00A4 ] jhi_service C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
19:26:00.0564 1088 jhi_service - ok
19:26:00.0845 1088 [ E610C2ADF44FFAB91BBA5CA6FC085640 ] k57nd60a C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys
19:26:00.0861 1088 k57nd60a - ok
19:26:00.0985 1088 [ BC02336F1CBA7DCC7D1213BB588A68A5 ] kbdclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
19:26:00.0985 1088 kbdclass - ok
19:26:01.0204 1088 [ 0705EFF5B42A9DB58548EEC3B26BB484 ] kbdhid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
19:26:01.0219 1088 kbdhid - ok
19:26:01.0251 1088 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] KeyIso C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:26:01.0266 1088 KeyIso - ok
19:26:01.0360 1088 [ 97A7070AEA4C058B6418519E869A63B4 ] KSecDD C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
19:26:01.0360 1088 KSecDD - ok
19:26:01.0485 1088 [ 26C43A7C2862447EC59DEDA188D1DA07 ] KSecPkg C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
19:26:01.0500 1088 KSecPkg - ok
19:26:01.0594 1088 [ 6869281E78CB31A43E969F06B57347C4 ] ksthunk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
19:26:01.0594 1088 ksthunk - ok
19:26:01.0937 1088 [ 6AB66E16AA859232F64DEB66887A8C9C ] KtmRm C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
19:26:01.0969 1088 KtmRm - ok
19:26:02.0047 1088 [ D9F42719019740BAA6D1C6D536CBDAA6 ] LanmanServer C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
19:26:02.0063 1088 LanmanServer - ok
19:26:02.0188 1088 [ 851A1382EED3E3A7476DB004F4EE3E1A ] LanmanWorkstation C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
19:26:02.0203 1088 LanmanWorkstation - ok
19:26:02.0437 1088 [ 6BB516A31DE232DAB436FF3A117E1E80 ] Live Updater Service C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
19:26:02.0469 1088 Live Updater Service - ok
19:26:02.0843 1088 [ 1538831CF8AD2979A04C423779465827 ] lltdio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
19:26:02.0859 1088 lltdio - ok
19:26:02.0983 1088 [ C1185803384AB3FEED115F79F109427F ] lltdsvc C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
19:26:02.0999 1088 lltdsvc - ok
19:26:03.0030 1088 [ F993A32249B66C9D622EA5592A8B76B8 ] lmhosts C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
19:26:03.0030 1088 lmhosts - ok
19:26:03.0124 1088 [ 86E4CC39C953D11EF57CF54C4DC78238 ] LMS C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
19:26:03.0155 1088 LMS - ok
19:26:03.0514 1088 [ 1A93E54EB0ECE102495A51266DCDB6A6 ] LSI_FC C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
19:26:03.0514 1088 LSI_FC - ok
19:26:03.0623 1088 [ 1047184A9FDC8BDBFF857175875EE810 ] LSI_SAS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
19:26:03.0685 1088 LSI_SAS - ok
19:26:03.0763 1088 [ 30F5C0DE1EE8B5BC9306C1F0E4A75F93 ] LSI_SAS2 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
19:26:03.0779 1088 LSI_SAS2 - ok
19:26:03.0779 1088 [ 0504EACAFF0D3C8AED161C4B0D369D4A ] LSI_SCSI C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
19:26:03.0795 1088 LSI_SCSI - ok
19:26:03.0873 1088 [ 43D0F98E1D56CCDDB0D5254CFF7B356E ] luafv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
19:26:03.0873 1088 luafv - ok
19:26:04.0029 1088 [ B9FC4CCE5758B816F27DD4D1EED11841 ] MBAMProtector C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
19:26:04.0543 1088 MBAMProtector - ok
19:26:04.0824 1088 [ 0DCF16B1449811EFA47AB52CAC84093C ] MBAMScheduler C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
19:26:04.0840 1088 MBAMScheduler - ok
19:26:05.0760 1088 [ 9EAABA4D601004BEA4DAA6E146E19A96 ] MBAMService C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
19:26:05.0791 1088 MBAMService - ok
19:26:05.0854 1088 [ 0BE09CD858ABF9DF6ED259D57A1A1663 ] Mcx2Svc C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
19:26:05.0869 1088 Mcx2Svc - ok
19:26:05.0979 1088 [ A55805F747C6EDB6A9080D7C633BD0F4 ] megasas C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
19:26:06.0010 1088 megasas - ok
19:26:06.0311 1088 [ BAF74CE0072480C3B6B7C13B2A94D6B3 ] MegaSR C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
19:26:06.0321 1088 MegaSR - ok
19:26:06.0471 1088 [ 6B01B7414A105B9E51652089A03027CF ] MEIx64 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys
19:26:06.0477 1088 MEIx64 - ok
19:26:06.0580 1088 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B ] MMCSS C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
19:26:06.0590 1088 MMCSS - ok
19:26:06.0667 1088 [ 800BA92F7010378B09F9ED9270F07137 ] Modem C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
19:26:06.0670 1088 Modem - ok
19:26:06.0913 1088 [ B03D591DC7DA45ECE20B3B467E6AADAA ] monitor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
19:26:06.0918 1088 monitor - ok
19:26:07.0284 1088 [ 7D27EA49F3C1F687D357E77A470AEA99 ] mouclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
19:26:07.0289 1088 mouclass - ok
19:26:07.0400 1088 [ D3BF052C40B0C4166D9FD86A4288C1E6 ] mouhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
19:26:07.0403 1088 mouhid - ok
19:26:07.0543 1088 [ 32E7A3D591D671A6DF2DB515A5CBE0FA ] mountmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
19:26:07.0549 1088 mountmgr - ok
19:26:08.0296 1088 [ CB8AF049AC9BE419A77ADAE288673359 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
19:26:08.0301 1088 MozillaMaintenance - ok
19:26:08.0488 1088 [ A44B420D30BD56E145D6A2BC8768EC58 ] mpio C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
19:26:08.0494 1088 mpio - ok
19:26:08.0761 1088 [ 6C38C9E45AE0EA2FA5E551F2ED5E978F ] mpsdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
19:26:08.0767 1088 mpsdrv - ok
19:26:08.0928 1088 [ 54FFC9C8898113ACE189D4AA7199D2C1 ] MpsSvc C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
19:26:08.0952 1088 MpsSvc - ok
19:26:09.0277 1088 [ DC722758B8261E1ABAFD31A3C0A66380 ] MRxDAV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
19:26:09.0287 1088 MRxDAV - ok
19:26:09.0478 1088 [ A5D9106A73DC88564C825D317CAC68AC ] mrxsmb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
19:26:09.0484 1088 mrxsmb - ok
19:26:09.0725 1088 [ D711B3C1D5F42C0C2415687BE09FC163 ] mrxsmb10 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
19:26:09.0989 1088 mrxsmb10 - ok
19:26:10.0085 1088 [ 9423E9D355C8D303E76B8CFBD8A5C30C ] mrxsmb20 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
19:26:10.0092 1088 mrxsmb20 - ok
19:26:10.0135 1088 [ C25F0BAFA182CBCA2DD3C851C2E75796 ] msahci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
19:26:10.0142 1088 msahci - ok
19:26:10.0284 1088 [ DB801A638D011B9633829EB6F663C900 ] msdsm C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
19:26:10.0400 1088 msdsm - ok
19:26:10.0537 1088 [ DE0ECE52236CFA3ED2DBFC03F28253A8 ] MSDTC C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
19:26:10.0722 1088 MSDTC - ok
19:26:10.0760 1088 [ AA3FB40E17CE1388FA1BEDAB50EA8F96 ] Msfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
19:26:10.0763 1088 Msfs - ok
19:26:11.0124 1088 [ F9D215A46A8B9753F61767FA72A20326 ] mshidkmdf C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
19:26:11.0129 1088 mshidkmdf - ok
19:26:11.0314 1088 [ D916874BBD4F8B07BFB7FA9B3CCAE29D ] msisadrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
19:26:11.0320 1088 msisadrv - ok
19:26:11.0529 1088 [ 808E98FF49B155C522E6400953177B08 ] MSiSCSI C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
19:26:11.0540 1088 MSiSCSI - ok
19:26:11.0548 1088 msiserver - ok
19:26:12.0014 1088 [ 49CCF2C4FEA34FFAD8B1B59D49439366 ] MSKSSRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
19:26:12.0018 1088 MSKSSRV - ok
19:26:12.0142 1088 [ BDD71ACE35A232104DDD349EE70E1AB3 ] MSPCLOCK C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
19:26:12.0148 1088 MSPCLOCK - ok
19:26:12.0159 1088 [ 4ED981241DB27C3383D72092B618A1D0 ] MSPQM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
19:26:12.0164 1088 MSPQM - ok
19:26:12.0215 1088 [ 759A9EEB0FA9ED79DA1FB7D4EF78866D ] MsRPC C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
19:26:12.0226 1088 MsRPC - ok
19:26:12.0276 1088 [ 0EED230E37515A0EAEE3C2E1BC97B288 ] mssmbios C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
19:26:12.0279 1088 mssmbios - ok
19:26:12.0435 1088 [ 2E66F9ECB30B4221A318C92AC2250779 ] MSTEE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
19:26:12.0438 1088 MSTEE - ok
19:26:12.0492 1088 [ 7EA404308934E675BFFDE8EDF0757BCD ] MTConfig C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
19:26:12.0497 1088 MTConfig - ok
19:26:12.0539 1088 [ F9A18612FD3526FE473C1BDA678D61C8 ] Mup C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
19:26:12.0548 1088 Mup - ok
19:26:12.0689 1088 [ 582AC6D9873E31DFA28A4547270862DD ] napagent C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
19:26:12.0698 1088 napagent - ok
19:26:12.0862 1088 [ 1EA3749C4114DB3E3161156FFFFA6B33 ] NativeWifiP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
19:26:12.0878 1088 NativeWifiP - ok
19:26:13.0016 1088 [ 7F79DA9E719D0774BDBC3622ABD3AFD9 ] NAUpdate C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
19:26:13.0027 1088 NAUpdate - ok
19:26:13.0082 1088 [ 760E38053BF56E501D562B70AD796B88 ] NDIS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
19:26:13.0108 1088 NDIS - ok
19:26:13.0215 1088 [ 9F9A1F53AAD7DA4D6FEF5BB73AB811AC ] NdisCap C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
19:26:13.0221 1088 NdisCap - ok
19:26:13.0541 1088 [ 30639C932D9FEF22B31268FE25A1B6E5 ] NdisTapi C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
19:26:13.0547 1088 NdisTapi - ok
19:26:13.0870 1088 [ 136185F9FB2CC61E573E676AA5402356 ] Ndisuio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
19:26:13.0883 1088 Ndisuio - ok
19:26:13.0977 1088 [ 53F7305169863F0A2BDDC49E116C2E11 ] NdisWan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
19:26:13.0984 1088 NdisWan - ok
19:26:14.0023 1088 [ 015C0D8E0E0421B4CFD48CFFE2825879 ] NDProxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
19:26:14.0026 1088 NDProxy - ok
19:26:14.0294 1088 [ 76C4D5C98A808D8C8E0C46280036FAF8 ] Net Driver HPZ12 C:\Windows\system32\HPZinw12.dll
19:26:14.0553 1088 Net Driver HPZ12 - ok
19:26:14.0662 1088 [ 86743D9F5D2B1048062B14B1D84501C4 ] NetBIOS C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
19:26:14.0665 1088 NetBIOS - ok
19:26:14.0767 1088 [ 09594D1089C523423B32A4229263F068 ] NetBT C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
19:26:14.0772 1088 NetBT - ok
19:26:14.0919 1088 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] Netlogon C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:26:14.0923 1088 Netlogon - ok
19:26:15.0010 1088 [ 847D3AE376C0817161A14A82C8922A9E ] Netman C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
19:26:15.0024 1088 Netman - ok
19:26:15.0126 1088 [ 5F28111C648F1E24F7DBC87CDEB091B8 ] netprofm C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
19:26:15.0153 1088 netprofm - ok
19:26:15.0224 1088 [ 3E5A36127E201DDF663176B66828FAFE ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
19:26:15.0234 1088 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
19:26:15.0311 1088 [ 77889813BE4D166CDAB78DDBA990DA92 ] nfrd960 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
19:26:15.0315 1088 nfrd960 - ok
19:26:15.0410 1088 [ 1EE99A89CC788ADA662441D1E9830529 ] NlaSvc C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
19:26:15.0422 1088 NlaSvc - ok
19:26:15.0611 1088 [ 1E4C4AB5C9B8DD13179BBDC75A2A01F7 ] Npfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
19:26:15.0617 1088 Npfs - ok
19:26:15.0972 1088 [ D54BFDF3E0C953F823B3D0BFE4732528 ] nsi C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
19:26:15.0984 1088 nsi - ok
19:26:16.0127 1088 [ E7F5AE18AF4168178A642A9247C63001 ] nsiproxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
19:26:16.0132 1088 nsiproxy - ok
19:26:17.0183 1088 [ A2F74975097F52A00745F9637451FDD8 ] Ntfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
19:26:18.0388 1088 Ntfs - ok
19:26:18.0502 1088 [ D27A4546417ED7C4AEA7B3420D4F1F50 ] NTI IScheduleSvc C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
19:26:18.0985 1088 NTI IScheduleSvc - ok
19:26:19.0132 1088 [ 64DDD0DEE976302F4BD93E5EFCC2F013 ] NTIDrvr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys
19:26:19.0146 1088 NTIDrvr - ok
19:26:19.0193 1088 [ 9899284589F75FA8724FF3D16AED75C1 ] Null C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
19:26:19.0199 1088 Null - ok
19:26:19.0262 1088 [ 0A92CB65770442ED0DC44834632F66AD ] nvraid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
19:26:19.0487 1088 nvraid - ok
19:26:19.0810 1088 [ DAB0E87525C10052BF65F06152F37E4A ] nvstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
19:26:19.0817 1088 nvstor - ok
19:26:19.0979 1088 [ 270D7CD42D6E3979F6DD0146650F0E05 ] nv_agp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
19:26:19.0988 1088 nv_agp - ok
19:26:20.0019 1088 [ 3589478E4B22CE21B41FA1BFC0B8B8A0 ] ohci1394 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
19:26:20.0026 1088 ohci1394 - ok
19:26:20.0519 1088 [ 9D10F99A6712E28F8ACD5641E3A7EA6B ] ose C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
19:26:20.0667 1088 ose - ok
19:26:22.0181 1088 [ 61BFFB5F57AD12F83AB64B7181829B34 ] osppsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
19:26:24.0930 1088 osppsvc - ok
19:26:25.0076 1088 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE ] p2pimsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
19:26:25.0083 1088 p2pimsvc - ok
19:26:25.0212 1088 [ 927463ECB02179F88E4B9A17568C63C3 ] p2psvc C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
19:26:25.0226 1088 p2psvc - ok
19:26:25.0391 1088 [ 0086431C29C35BE1DBC43F52CC273887 ] Parport C:\Windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
19:26:25.0399 1088 Parport - ok
19:26:25.0638 1088 [ E9766131EEADE40A27DC27D2D68FBA9C ] partmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
19:26:25.0873 1088 partmgr - ok
19:26:25.0943 1088 [ 3AEAA8B561E63452C655DC0584922257 ] PcaSvc C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
19:26:25.0959 1088 PcaSvc - ok
19:26:26.0055 1088 [ 94575C0571D1462A0F70BDE6BD6EE6B3 ] pci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
19:26:26.0065 1088 pci - ok
19:26:26.0098 1088 [ B5B8B5EF2E5CB34DF8DCF8831E3534FA ] pciide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
19:26:26.0102 1088 pciide - ok
19:26:26.0174 1088 [ B2E81D4E87CE48589F98CB8C05B01F2F ] pcmcia C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
19:26:26.0185 1088 pcmcia - ok
19:26:26.0253 1088 [ D6B9C2E1A11A3A4B26A182FFEF18F603 ] pcw C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
19:26:26.0260 1088 pcw - ok
19:26:26.0378 1088 [ 68769C3356B3BE5D1C732C97B9A80D6E ] PEAUTH C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
19:26:26.0730 1088 PEAUTH - ok
19:26:27.0290 1088 [ E495E408C93141E8FC72DC0C6046DDFA ] PerfHost C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
19:26:27.0299 1088 PerfHost - ok
19:26:27.0722 1088 [ C7CF6A6E137463219E1259E3F0F0DD6C ] pla C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
19:26:28.0605 1088 pla - ok
19:26:28.0765 1088 [ 25FBDEF06C4D92815B353F6E792C8129 ] PlugPlay C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
19:26:28.0788 1088 PlugPlay - ok
19:26:28.0902 1088 [ D1A4DBB8A29F7FFC78378F47F9EA6B91 ] Pml Driver HPZ12 C:\Windows\system32\HPZipm12.dll
19:26:29.0024 1088 Pml Driver HPZ12 - ok
19:26:29.0068 1088 [ 7195581CEC9BB7D12ABE54036ACC2E38 ] PNRPAutoReg C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
19:26:29.0074 1088 PNRPAutoReg - ok
19:26:29.0143 1088 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE ] PNRPsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
19:26:29.0157 1088 PNRPsvc - ok
19:26:29.0258 1088 [ 4F15D75ADF6156BF56ECED6D4A55C389 ] PolicyAgent C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
19:26:29.0279 1088 PolicyAgent - ok
19:26:29.0328 1088 [ 6BA9D927DDED70BD1A9CADED45F8B184 ] Power C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
19:26:29.0348 1088 Power - ok
19:26:29.0414 1088 [ F92A2C41117A11A00BE01CA01A7FCDE9 ] PptpMiniport C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
19:26:29.0422 1088 PptpMiniport - ok
19:26:29.0445 1088 [ 0D922E23C041EFB1C3FAC2A6F943C9BF ] Processor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
19:26:29.0452 1088 Processor - ok
19:26:29.0522 1088 [ 53E83F1F6CF9D62F32801CF66D8352A8 ] ProfSvc C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
19:26:29.0537 1088 ProfSvc - ok
19:26:29.0564 1088 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] ProtectedStorage C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:26:29.0567 1088 ProtectedStorage - ok
19:26:29.0667 1088 [ 0557CF5A2556BD58E26384169D72438D ] Psched C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
19:26:29.0676 1088 Psched - ok
19:26:30.0070 1088 [ A53A15A11EBFD21077463EE2C7AFEEF0 ] ql2300 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
19:26:31.0332 1088 ql2300 - ok
19:26:31.0376 1088 [ 4F6D12B51DE1AAEFF7DC58C4D75423C8 ] ql40xx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
19:26:31.0382 1088 ql40xx - ok
19:26:31.0451 1088 [ 906191634E99AEA92C4816150BDA3732 ] QWAVE C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
19:26:31.0468 1088 QWAVE - ok
19:26:31.0513 1088 [ 76707BB36430888D9CE9D705398ADB6C ] QWAVEdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
19:26:31.0520 1088 QWAVEdrv - ok
19:26:31.0543 1088 [ 5A0DA8AD5762FA2D91678A8A01311704 ] RasAcd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
19:26:31.0549 1088 RasAcd - ok
19:26:31.0604 1088 [ 7ECFF9B22276B73F43A99A15A6094E90 ] RasAgileVpn C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
19:26:31.0608 1088 RasAgileVpn - ok
19:26:31.0709 1088 [ 8F26510C5383B8DBE976DE1CD00FC8C7 ] RasAuto C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
19:26:31.0724 1088 RasAuto - ok
19:26:31.0763 1088 [ 471815800AE33E6F1C32FB1B97C490CA ] Rasl2tp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
19:26:31.0773 1088 Rasl2tp - ok
19:26:31.0842 1088 [ EE867A0870FC9E4972BA9EAAD35651E2 ] RasMan C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
19:26:31.0862 1088 RasMan - ok
19:26:31.0940 1088 [ 855C9B1CD4756C5E9A2AA58A15F58C25 ] RasPppoe C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
19:26:31.0973 1088 RasPppoe - ok
19:26:32.0073 1088 [ E8B1E447B008D07FF47D016C2B0EEECB ] RasSstp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
19:26:32.0081 1088 RasSstp - ok
19:26:32.0157 1088 [ 77F665941019A1594D887A74F301FA2F ] rdbss C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
19:26:32.0167 1088 rdbss - ok
19:26:32.0207 1088 [ 302DA2A0539F2CF54D7C6CC30C1F2D8D ] rdpbus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
19:26:32.0211 1088 rdpbus - ok
19:26:32.0230 1088 [ CEA6CC257FC9B7715F1C2B4849286D24 ] RDPCDD C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
19:26:32.0234 1088 RDPCDD - ok
19:26:32.0274 1088 [ BB5971A4F00659529A5C44831AF22365 ] RDPENCDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
19:26:32.0278 1088 RDPENCDD - ok
19:26:32.0316 1088 [ 216F3FA57533D98E1F74DED70113177A ] RDPREFMP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
19:26:32.0319 1088 RDPREFMP - ok
19:26:32.0367 1088 [ E61608AA35E98999AF9AAEEEA6114B0A ] RDPWD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
19:26:32.0379 1088 RDPWD - ok
19:26:32.0432 1088 [ 34ED295FA0121C241BFEF24764FC4520 ] rdyboost C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
19:26:32.0444 1088 rdyboost - ok
19:26:32.0497 1088 [ 254FB7A22D74E5511C73A3F6D802F192 ] RemoteAccess C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
19:26:32.0505 1088 RemoteAccess - ok
19:26:32.0551 1088 [ E4D94F24081440B5FC5AA556C7C62702 ] RemoteRegistry C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
19:26:32.0562 1088 RemoteRegistry - ok
19:26:32.0599 1088 [ E4DC58CF7B3EA515AE917FF0D402A7BB ] RpcEptMapper C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
19:26:32.0605 1088 RpcEptMapper - ok
19:26:32.0637 1088 [ D5BA242D4CF8E384DB90E6A8ED850B8C ] RpcLocator C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
19:26:32.0642 1088 RpcLocator - ok
19:26:32.0782 1088 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123 ] RpcSs C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
19:26:32.0793 1088 RpcSs - ok
19:26:32.0864 1088 [ DDC86E4F8E7456261E637E3552E804FF ] rspndr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
19:26:32.0869 1088 rspndr - ok
19:26:32.0886 1088 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] SamSs C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:26:32.0889 1088 SamSs - ok
19:26:32.0931 1088 [ 3289766038DB2CB14D07DC84392138D5 ] SASDIFSV C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS
19:26:32.0937 1088 SASDIFSV - ok
19:26:32.0986 1088 [ 58A38E75F3316A83C23DF6173D41F2B5 ] SASKUTIL C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS
19:26:33.0000 1088 SASKUTIL - ok
19:26:33.0499 1088 [ BCE943896289A91AD75CC5652620B1C6 ] SBAMSvc C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe
19:26:33.0525 1088 SBAMSvc - ok
19:26:33.0622 1088 [ 6E342316E72F4B6FA39C99E06373A1A3 ] sbapifs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbapifs.sys
19:26:33.0631 1088 sbapifs - ok
19:26:33.0826 1088 [ B671EEF468D13016B9286F5835A06AE1 ] sbhips C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbhips.sys
19:26:33.0835 1088 sbhips - ok
19:26:33.0855 1088 [ AC03AF3329579FFFB455AA2DAABBE22B ] sbp2port C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
19:26:33.0865 1088 sbp2port - ok
19:26:33.0923 1088 [ 9ACEB2A2362FC87A3825963E61BA9076 ] SBRE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SBREdrv.sys
19:26:33.0930 1088 SBRE - ok
19:26:34.0018 1088 [ 794D4B48DFB6E999537C7C3947863463 ] SBSDWSCService C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
19:26:34.0039 1088 SBSDWSCService - ok
19:26:34.0081 1088 [ 9B7395789E3791A3B6D000FE6F8B131E ] SCardSvr C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
19:26:34.0091 1088 SCardSvr - ok
19:26:34.0130 1088 [ 253F38D0D7074C02FF8DEB9836C97D2B ] scfilter C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
19:26:34.0135 1088 scfilter - ok
19:26:34.0225 1088 [ 262F6592C3299C005FD6BEC90FC4463A ] Schedule C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
19:26:34.0267 1088 Schedule - ok
19:26:34.0335 1088 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F ] SCPolicySvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
19:26:34.0341 1088 SCPolicySvc - ok
19:26:34.0408 1088 [ 111E0EBC0AD79CB0FA014B907B231CF0 ] sdbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
19:26:34.0417 1088 sdbus - ok
19:26:34.0447 1088 [ 6EA4234DC55346E0709560FE7C2C1972 ] SDRSVC C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
19:26:34.0459 1088 SDRSVC - ok
19:26:34.0503 1088 [ 3EA8A16169C26AFBEB544E0E48421186 ] secdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
19:26:34.0506 1088 secdrv - ok
19:26:34.0528 1088 [ BC617A4E1B4FA8DF523A061739A0BD87 ] seclogon C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
19:26:34.0540 1088 seclogon - ok
19:26:34.0569 1088 [ C32AB8FA018EF34C0F113BD501436D21 ] SENS C:\Windows\system32\sens.dll
19:26:34.0581 1088 SENS - ok
19:26:34.0632 1088 [ 0336CFFAFAAB87A11541F1CF1594B2B2 ] SensrSvc C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
19:26:34.0664 1088 SensrSvc - ok
19:26:34.0753 1088 [ CB624C0035412AF0DEBEC78C41F5CA1B ] Serenum C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
19:26:34.0759 1088 Serenum - ok
19:26:34.0778 1088 [ C1D8E28B2C2ADFAEC4BA89E9FDA69BD6 ] Serial C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
19:26:34.0787 1088 Serial - ok
19:26:34.0833 1088 [ 1C545A7D0691CC4A027396535691C3E3 ] sermouse C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
19:26:34.0840 1088 sermouse - ok
19:26:34.0879 1088 [ 0B6231BF38174A1628C4AC812CC75804 ] SessionEnv C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
19:26:34.0888 1088 SessionEnv - ok
19:26:34.0911 1088 [ A554811BCD09279536440C964AE35BBF ] sffdisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
19:26:34.0915 1088 sffdisk - ok
19:26:34.0920 1088 [ FF414F0BAEFEBA59BC6C04B3DB0B87BF ] sffp_mmc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
19:26:34.0924 1088 sffp_mmc - ok
19:26:34.0928 1088 [ DD85B78243A19B59F0637DCF284DA63C ] sffp_sd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
19:26:34.0933 1088 sffp_sd - ok
19:26:34.0967 1088 [ A9D601643A1647211A1EE2EC4E433FF4 ] sfloppy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
19:26:34.0971 1088 sfloppy - ok
19:26:35.0036 1088 [ C6CC9297BD53E5229653303E556AA539 ] Sftfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys
19:26:35.0065 1088 Sftfs - ok
19:26:35.0284 1088 [ 13693B6354DD6E72DC5131DA7D764B90 ] sftlist C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
19:26:35.0303 1088 sftlist - ok
19:26:35.0373 1088 [ 390AA7BC52CEE43F6790CDEA1E776703 ] Sftplay C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys
19:26:35.0388 1088 Sftplay - ok
19:26:35.0430 1088 [ 617E29A0B0A2807466560D4C4E338D3E ] Sftredir C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys
19:26:35.0434 1088 Sftredir - ok
19:26:35.0446 1088 [ 8F571F016FA1976F445147E9E6C8AE9B ] Sftvol C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys
19:26:35.0450 1088 Sftvol - ok
19:26:35.0466 1088 [ C3CDDD18F43D44AB713CF8C4916F7696 ] sftvsa C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
19:26:35.0474 1088 sftvsa - ok
19:26:35.0532 1088 [ B95F6501A2F8B2E78C697FEC401970CE ] SharedAccess C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
19:26:35.0549 1088 SharedAccess - ok
19:26:35.0633 1088 [ AAF932B4011D14052955D4B212A4DA8D ] ShellHWDetection C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
19:26:35.0653 1088 ShellHWDetection - ok
19:26:35.0692 1088 [ 843CAF1E5FDE1FFD5FF768F23A51E2E1 ] SiSRaid2 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys
19:26:35.0696 1088 SiSRaid2 - ok
19:26:35.0735 1088 [ 6A6C106D42E9FFFF8B9FCB4F754F6DA4 ] SiSRaid4 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
19:26:35.0740 1088 SiSRaid4 - ok
19:26:35.0811 1088 [ 548260A7B8654E024DC30BF8A7C5BAA4 ] Smb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
19:26:35.0820 1088 Smb - ok
19:26:35.0890 1088 [ 6313F223E817CC09AA41811DAA7F541D ] SNMPTRAP C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
19:26:35.0899 1088 SNMPTRAP - ok
19:26:35.0926 1088 [ B9E31E5CACDFE584F34F730A677803F9 ] spldr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
19:26:35.0931 1088 spldr - ok
19:26:35.0973 1088 [ 85DAA09A98C9286D4EA2BA8D0E644377 ] Spooler C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
19:26:35.0992 1088 Spooler - ok
19:26:36.0229 1088 [ E17E0188BB90FAE42D83E98707EFA59C ] sppsvc C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
19:26:36.0260 1088 sppsvc - ok
19:26:36.0291 1088 [ 93D7D61317F3D4BC4F4E9F8A96A7DE45 ] sppuinotify C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
19:26:36.0298 1088 sppuinotify - ok
19:26:36.0345 1088 [ 441FBA48BFF01FDB9D5969EBC1838F0B ] srv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
19:26:36.0363 1088 srv - ok
19:26:36.0418 1088 [ B4ADEBBF5E3677CCE9651E0F01F7CC28 ] srv2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
19:26:36.0428 1088 srv2 - ok
19:26:36.0471 1088 [ 27E461F0BE5BFF5FC737328F749538C3 ] srvnet C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
19:26:36.0480 1088 srvnet - ok
19:26:36.0566 1088 [ 51B52FBD583CDE8AA9BA62B8B4298F33 ] SSDPSRV C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
19:26:36.0580 1088 SSDPSRV - ok
19:26:36.0626 1088 [ AB7AEBF58DAD8DAAB7A6C45E6A8885CB ] SstpSvc C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
19:26:36.0658 1088 SstpSvc - ok
19:26:36.0712 1088 [ F3817967ED533D08327DC73BC4D5542A ] stexstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
19:26:36.0715 1088 stexstor - ok
19:26:36.0852 1088 [ 8DD52E8E6128F4B2DA92CE27402871C1 ] stisvc C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
19:26:36.0874 1088 stisvc - ok
19:26:36.0907 1088 [ D01EC09B6711A5F8E7E6564A4D0FBC90 ] swenum C:\Windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
19:26:36.0910 1088 swenum - ok
19:26:37.0109 1088 [ F577910A133A592234EBAAD3F3AFA258 ] SwitchBoard C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
19:26:37.0120 1088 SwitchBoard - ok
19:26:37.0153 1088 [ E08E46FDD841B7184194011CA1955A0B ] swprv C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
19:26:37.0170 1088 swprv - ok
19:26:37.0294 1088 [ BF9CCC0BF39B418C8D0AE8B05CF95B7D ] SysMain C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
19:26:37.0328 1088 SysMain - ok
19:26:37.0349 1088 [ E3C61FD7B7C2557E1F1B0B4CEC713585 ] TabletInputService C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
19:26:37.0404 1088 TabletInputService - ok
19:26:37.0478 1088 [ 40F0849F65D13EE87B9A9AE3C1DD6823 ] TapiSrv C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
19:26:37.0488 1088 TapiSrv - ok
19:26:37.0507 1088 [ 1BE03AC720F4D302EA01D40F588162F6 ] TBS C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
19:26:37.0514 1088 TBS - ok
19:26:37.0674 1088 [ F782CAD3CEDBB3F9FFE3BF2775D92DDC ] Tcpip C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
19:26:37.0738 1088 Tcpip - ok
19:26:37.0801 1088 [ F782CAD3CEDBB3F9FFE3BF2775D92DDC ] TCPIP6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
19:26:37.0824 1088 TCPIP6 - ok
19:26:37.0863 1088 [ DF687E3D8836BFB04FCC0615BF15A519 ] tcpipreg C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
19:26:37.0867 1088 tcpipreg - ok
19:26:37.0891 1088 [ 3371D21011695B16333A3934340C4E7C ] TDPIPE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
19:26:37.0898 1088 TDPIPE - ok
19:26:37.0907 1088 [ 51C5ECEB1CDEE2468A1748BE550CFBC8 ] TDTCP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
19:26:37.0914 1088 TDTCP - ok
19:26:37.0955 1088 [ DDAD5A7AB24D8B65F8D724F5C20FD806 ] tdx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
19:26:37.0962 1088 tdx - ok
19:26:37.0995 1088 [ 561E7E1F06895D78DE991E01DD0FB6E5 ] TermDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
19:26:38.0003 1088 TermDD - ok
19:26:38.0052 1088 [ 2E648163254233755035B46DD7B89123 ] TermService C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
19:26:38.0081 1088 TermService - ok
19:26:38.0096 1088 [ F0344071948D1A1FA732231785A0664C ] Themes C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
19:26:38.0105 1088 Themes - ok
19:26:38.0122 1088 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B ] THREADORDER C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
19:26:38.0128 1088 THREADORDER - ok
19:26:38.0141 1088 [ 7E7AFD841694F6AC397E99D75CEAD49D ] TrkWks C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
19:26:38.0151 1088 TrkWks - ok
19:26:38.0229 1088 [ 773212B2AAA24C1E31F10246B15B276C ] TrustedInstaller C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
19:26:38.0237 1088 TrustedInstaller - ok
19:26:38.0260 1088 [ CE18B2CDFC837C99E5FAE9CA6CBA5D30 ] tssecsrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
19:26:38.0264 1088 tssecsrv - ok
19:26:38.0299 1088 [ D11C783E3EF9A3C52C0EBE83CC5000E9 ] TsUsbFlt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
19:26:38.0303 1088 TsUsbFlt - ok
19:26:38.0322 1088 [ 9CC2CCAE8A84820EAECB886D477CBCB8 ] TsUsbGD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
19:26:38.0326 1088 TsUsbGD - ok
19:26:38.0365 1088 [ 3566A8DAAFA27AF944F5D705EAA64894 ] tunnel C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
19:26:38.0371 1088 tunnel - ok
19:26:38.0376 1088 [ B4DD609BD7E282BFC683CEC7EAAAAD67 ] uagp35 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
19:26:38.0381 1088 uagp35 - ok
19:26:38.0434 1088 [ 2E22C1FD397A5A9FFEF55E9D1FC96C00 ] UBHelper C:\Windows\system32\drivers\UBHelper.sys
19:26:38.0441 1088 UBHelper - ok
19:26:38.0482 1088 [ FF4232A1A64012BAA1FD97C7B67DF593 ] udfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
19:26:38.0495 1088 udfs - ok
19:26:38.0555 1088 [ 3CBDEC8D06B9968ABA702EBA076364A1 ] UI0Detect C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
19:26:38.0562 1088 UI0Detect - ok
19:26:38.0567 1088 [ 4BFE1BC28391222894CBF1E7D0E42320 ] uliagpkx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
19:26:38.0572 1088 uliagpkx - ok
19:26:38.0625 1088 [ DC54A574663A895C8763AF0FA1FF7561 ] umbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
19:26:38.0640 1088 umbus - ok
19:26:38.0649 1088 [ B2E8E8CB557B156DA5493BBDDCC1474D ] UmPass C:\Windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
19:26:38.0652 1088 UmPass - ok
19:26:38.0787 1088 [ D80B1075B69B57A3AB78F750CE463ECE ] UNS C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
19:26:38.0791 1088 UNS - ok
19:26:38.0895 1088 [ D47EC6A8E81633DD18D2436B19BAF6DE ] upnphost C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
19:26:38.0913 1088 upnphost - ok
19:26:38.0980 1088 [ 6F1A3157A1C89435352CEB543CDB359C ] usbccgp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
19:26:38.0988 1088 usbccgp - ok
19:26:39.0024 1088 [ AF0892A803FDDA7492F595368E3B68E7 ] usbcir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
19:26:39.0029 1088 usbcir - ok
19:26:39.0067 1088 [ C025055FE7B87701EB042095DF1A2D7B ] usbehci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
19:26:39.0073 1088 usbehci - ok
19:26:39.0195 1088 [ 287C6C9410B111B68B52CA298F7B8C24 ] usbhub C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
19:26:39.0210 1088 usbhub - ok
19:26:39.0316 1088 [ 9840FC418B4CBD632D3D0A667A725C31 ] usbohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
19:26:39.0322 1088 usbohci - ok
19:26:39.0426 1088 [ 73188F58FB384E75C4063D29413CEE3D ] usbprint C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
19:26:39.0432 1088 usbprint - ok
19:26:39.0564 1088 [ AAA2513C8AED8B54B189FD0C6B1634C0 ] usbscan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
19:26:39.0571 1088 usbscan - ok
19:26:39.0612 1088 [ FED648B01349A3C8395A5169DB5FB7D6 ] USBSTOR C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
19:26:39.0620 1088 USBSTOR - ok
19:26:39.0651 1088 [ 62069A34518BCF9C1FD9E74B3F6DB7CD ] usbuhci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
19:26:39.0670 1088 usbuhci - ok
19:26:39.0868 1088 [ 454800C2BC7F3927CE030141EE4F4C50 ] usbvideo C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
19:26:39.0878 1088 usbvideo - ok
19:26:39.0923 1088 [ EDBB23CBCF2CDF727D64FF9B51A6070E ] UxSms C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
19:26:39.0937 1088 UxSms - ok
19:26:39.0974 1088 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] VaultSvc C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:26:39.0980 1088 VaultSvc - ok
19:26:40.0069 1088 [ C5C876CCFC083FF3B128F933823E87BD ] vdrvroot C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
19:26:40.0076 1088 vdrvroot - ok
19:26:40.0303 1088 [ 8D6B481601D01A456E75C3210F1830BE ] vds C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
19:26:40.0331 1088 vds - ok
19:26:40.0459 1088 [ DA4DA3F5E02943C2DC8C6ED875DE68DD ] vga C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
19:26:40.0466 1088 vga - ok
19:26:40.0514 1088 [ 53E92A310193CB3C03BEA963DE7D9CFC ] VgaSave C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
19:26:40.0521 1088 VgaSave - ok
19:26:40.0677 1088 [ 2CE2DF28C83AEAF30084E1B1EB253CBB ] vhdmp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
19:26:40.0689 1088 vhdmp - ok
19:26:40.0731 1088 [ E5689D93FFE4E5D66C0178761240DD54 ] viaide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
19:26:40.0735 1088 viaide - ok
19:26:40.0792 1088 [ D2AAFD421940F640B407AEFAAEBD91B0 ] volmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
19:26:40.0799 1088 volmgr - ok
19:26:41.0017 1088 [ A255814907C89BE58B79EF2F189B843B ] volmgrx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
19:26:41.0033 1088 volmgrx - ok
19:26:41.0187 1088 [ 0D08D2F3B3FF84E433346669B5E0F639 ] volsnap C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
19:26:41.0201 1088 volsnap - ok
19:26:41.0282 1088 [ 5E2016EA6EBACA03C04FEAC5F330D997 ] vsmraid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
19:26:41.0292 1088 vsmraid - ok
19:26:41.0743 1088 [ B60BA0BC31B0CB414593E169F6F21CC2 ] VSS C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
19:26:41.0788 1088 VSS - ok
19:26:41.0848 1088 [ 36D4720B72B5C5D9CB2B9C29E9DF67A1 ] vwifibus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
19:26:41.0854 1088 vwifibus - ok
19:26:41.0944 1088 [ 6A3D66263414FF0D6FA754C646612F3F ] vwififlt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
19:26:41.0952 1088 vwififlt - ok
19:26:42.0018 1088 [ 6A638FC4BFDDC4D9B186C28C91BD1A01 ] vwifimp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
19:26:42.0025 1088 vwifimp - ok
19:26:42.0064 1088 [ 1C9D80CC3849B3788048078C26486E1A ] W32Time C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
19:26:42.0080 1088 W32Time - ok
19:26:42.0127 1088 [ 4E9440F4F152A7B944CB1663D3935A3E ] WacomPen C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
19:26:42.0131 1088 WacomPen - ok
19:26:42.0167 1088 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C ] WANARP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
19:26:42.0174 1088 WANARP - ok
19:26:42.0180 1088 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C ] Wanarpv6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
19:26:42.0182 1088 Wanarpv6 - ok
19:26:42.0251 1088 [ 3CEC96DE223E49EAAE3651FCF8FAEA6C ] WatAdminSvc C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
19:26:42.0305 1088 WatAdminSvc - ok
19:26:42.0373 1088 [ 78F4E7F5C56CB9716238EB57DA4B6A75 ] wbengine C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
19:26:42.0492 1088 wbengine - ok
19:26:42.0535 1088 [ 3AA101E8EDAB2DB4131333F4325C76A3 ] WbioSrvc C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
19:26:42.0549 1088 WbioSrvc - ok
19:26:42.0601 1088 [ 7368A2AFD46E5A4481D1DE9D14848EDD ] wcncsvc C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
19:26:42.0617 1088 wcncsvc - ok
19:26:42.0655 1088 [ 20F7441334B18CEE52027661DF4A6129 ] WcsPlugInService C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
19:26:42.0663 1088 WcsPlugInService - ok
19:26:42.0687 1088 [ 72889E16FF12BA0F235467D6091B17DC ] Wd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
19:26:42.0691 1088 Wd - ok
19:26:42.0722 1088 [ 441BD2D7B4F98134C3A4F9FA570FD250 ] Wdf01000 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
19:26:42.0743 1088 Wdf01000 - ok
19:26:42.0763 1088 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681 ] WdiServiceHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
19:26:42.0771 1088 WdiServiceHost - ok
19:26:42.0776 1088 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681 ] WdiSystemHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
19:26:42.0781 1088 WdiSystemHost - ok
19:26:42.0862 1088 [ 3DB6D04E1C64272F8B14EB8BC4616280 ] WebClient C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
19:26:42.0882 1088 WebClient - ok
19:26:42.0914 1088 [ C749025A679C5103E575E3B48E092C43 ] Wecsvc C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
19:26:42.0933 1088 Wecsvc - ok
19:26:42.0952 1088 [ 7E591867422DC788B9E5BD337A669A08 ] wercplsupport C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
19:26:42.0966 1088 wercplsupport - ok
19:26:42.0997 1088 [ 6D137963730144698CBD10F202E9F251 ] WerSvc C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
19:26:43.0010 1088 WerSvc - ok
19:26:43.0053 1088 [ 611B23304BF067451A9FDEE01FBDD725 ] WfpLwf C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
19:26:43.0059 1088 WfpLwf - ok
19:26:43.0074 1088 [ 05ECAEC3E4529A7153B3136CEB49F0EC ] WIMMount C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
19:26:43.0080 1088 WIMMount - ok
19:26:43.0095 1088 WinDefend - ok
19:26:43.0100 1088 WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
19:26:43.0240 1088 [ 19B07E7E8915D701225DA41CB3877306 ] Winmgmt C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
19:26:43.0251 1088 Winmgmt - ok
19:26:43.0338 1088 [ BCB1310604AA415C4508708975B3931E ] WinRM C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
19:26:43.0424 1088 WinRM - ok
19:26:43.0509 1088 [ 4FADA86E62F18A1B2F42BA18AE24E6AA ] Wlansvc C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
19:26:43.0548 1088 Wlansvc - ok
19:26:43.0639 1088 [ 06C8FA1CF39DE6A735B54D906BA791C6 ] wlcrasvc C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe
19:26:43.0666 1088 wlcrasvc - ok
19:26:43.0948 1088 [ 2BACD71123F42CEA603F4E205E1AE337 ] wlidsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
19:26:44.0045 1088 wlidsvc - ok
19:26:44.0114 1088 [ F6FF8944478594D0E414D3F048F0D778 ] WmiAcpi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
19:26:44.0120 1088 WmiAcpi - ok
19:26:44.0179 1088 [ 38B84C94C5A8AF291ADFEA478AE54F93 ] wmiApSrv C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
19:26:44.0191 1088 wmiApSrv - ok
19:26:44.0223 1088 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
19:26:44.0269 1088 [ 96C6E7100D724C69FCF9E7BF590D1DCA ] WPCSvc C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
19:26:44.0283 1088 WPCSvc - ok
19:26:44.0352 1088 [ 93221146D4EBBF314C29B23CD6CC391D ] WPDBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
19:26:44.0368 1088 WPDBusEnum - ok
19:26:44.0398 1088 [ 6BCC1D7D2FD2453957C5479A32364E52 ] ws2ifsl C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
19:26:44.0401 1088 ws2ifsl - ok
19:26:44.0438 1088 [ E8B1FE6669397D1772D8196DF0E57A9E ] wscsvc C:\Windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
19:26:44.0453 1088 wscsvc - ok
19:26:44.0460 1088 WSearch - ok
19:26:44.0591 1088 [ D9EF901DCA379CFE914E9FA13B73B4C4 ] wuauserv C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
19:26:44.0613 1088 wuauserv - ok
19:26:44.0638 1088 [ D3381DC54C34D79B22CEE0D65BA91B7C ] WudfPf C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
19:26:44.0644 1088 WudfPf - ok
19:26:44.0682 1088 [ CF8D590BE3373029D57AF80914190682 ] WUDFRd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
19:26:44.0693 1088 WUDFRd - ok
19:26:44.0715 1088 [ 7A95C95B6C4CF292D689106BCAE49543 ] wudfsvc C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
19:26:44.0726 1088 wudfsvc - ok
19:26:44.0745 1088 [ 9A3452B3C2A46C073166C5CF49FAD1AE ] WwanSvc C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
19:26:44.0760 1088 WwanSvc - ok
19:26:44.0870 1088 ================ Scan global ===============================
19:26:44.0892 1088 [ BA0CD8C393E8C9F83354106093832C7B ] C:\Windows\system32\basesrv.dll
19:26:44.0926 1088 [ EB6A48CC998E1090E44E8E7F1009A640 ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
19:26:44.0949 1088 [ EB6A48CC998E1090E44E8E7F1009A640 ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
19:26:45.0024 1088 [ D6160F9D869BA3AF0B787F971DB56368 ] C:\Windows\system32\sxssrv.dll
19:26:45.0065 1088 [ 24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB ] C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
19:26:45.0079 1088 [Global] - ok
19:26:45.0080 1088 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
19:26:45.0153 1088 [ A36C5E4F47E84449FF07ED3517B43A31 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
19:26:45.0537 1088 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
19:26:45.0541 1088 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
19:26:45.0542 1088 [ 8599765046B01B442ECCF0B36441E865 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
19:26:45.0545 1088 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
19:26:45.0579 1088 [ DDEF489BD7CF08195CC8C1AC8B9D6E37 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
19:26:45.0582 1088 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2 - ok
19:26:45.0582 1088 ================ Scan active images ========================
19:26:45.0585 1088 [ 3E588B60EC061686BA05D33574A344C6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crashdmp.sys
19:26:45.0585 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crashdmp.sys - ok
19:26:45.0593 1088 [ 814DB88F2641691575A455CF25354098 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpfve.sys
19:26:45.0593 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpfve.sys - ok
19:26:45.0596 1088 [ D1753C06EE17E29352B065EACF3F10D0 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStor.sys
19:26:45.0596 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStor.sys - ok
19:26:45.0602 1088 [ F036CE71586E93D94DAB220D7BDF4416 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys
19:26:45.0602 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys - ok
19:26:45.0606 1088 [ 4E38475BDB51A867CCBA7D5DF7FDFC0C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
19:26:45.0606 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys - ok
19:26:45.0613 1088 [ 9899284589F75FA8724FF3D16AED75C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys
19:26:45.0613 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys - ok
19:26:45.0617 1088 [ 16A47CE2DECC9B099349A5F840654746 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys
19:26:45.0617 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys - ok
19:26:45.0623 1088 [ 9ACEB2A2362FC87A3825963E61BA9076 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbredrv.sys
19:26:45.0623 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbredrv.sys - ok
19:26:45.0629 1088 [ CEA6CC257FC9B7715F1C2B4849286D24 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys
19:26:45.0629 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys - ok
19:26:45.0633 1088 [ BB5971A4F00659529A5C44831AF22365 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys
19:26:45.0633 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys - ok
19:26:45.0644 1088 [ 53E92A310193CB3C03BEA963DE7D9CFC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
19:26:45.0644 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys - ok
19:26:45.0646 1088 [ E7353D59C9842BC7299FAEB7E7E09340 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
19:26:45.0647 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys - ok
19:26:45.0652 1088 [ FC438D1430B28618E2D0C7C332A710AD ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
19:26:45.0652 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys - ok
19:26:45.0656 1088 [ C3EC420451AC5300A22190AE38418FBA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
19:26:45.0656 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys - ok
19:26:45.0662 1088 [ AA3FB40E17CE1388FA1BEDAB50EA8F96 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys
19:26:45.0662 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys - ok
19:26:45.0666 1088 [ 1E4C4AB5C9B8DD13179BBDC75A2A01F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys
19:26:45.0666 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys - ok
19:26:45.0672 1088 [ 216F3FA57533D98E1F74DED70113177A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys
19:26:45.0672 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys - ok
19:26:45.0675 1088 [ 6F020A220388ECA0AB6062DC27BD16B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
19:26:45.0675 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys - ok
19:26:45.0680 1088 [ DDAD5A7AB24D8B65F8D724F5C20FD806 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys
19:26:45.0680 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys - ok
19:26:45.0685 1088 [ 1C7857B62DE5994A75B054A9FD4C3825 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys
19:26:45.0685 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys - ok
19:26:45.0690 1088 [ 2A6675C24DF5159A9506CD13ECE5ABE9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
19:26:45.0690 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys - ok
19:26:45.0694 1088 [ 09594D1089C523423B32A4229263F068 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys
19:26:45.0694 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys - ok
19:26:45.0699 1088 [ 86743D9F5D2B1048062B14B1D84501C4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys
19:26:45.0699 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys - ok
19:26:45.0703 1088 [ 0557CF5A2556BD58E26384169D72438D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys
19:26:45.0703 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys - ok
19:26:45.0708 1088 [ 6A3D66263414FF0D6FA754C646612F3F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwififlt.sys
19:26:45.0708 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwififlt.sys - ok
19:26:45.0712 1088 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys
19:26:45.0712 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys - ok
19:26:45.0717 1088 [ 611B23304BF067451A9FDEE01FBDD725 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys
19:26:45.0717 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys - ok
19:26:45.0721 1088 [ 6BCC1D7D2FD2453957C5479A32364E52 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
19:26:45.0722 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys - ok
19:26:45.0726 1088 [ 3289766038DB2CB14D07DC84392138D5 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys
19:26:45.0726 1088 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys - ok
19:26:45.0731 1088 [ 58A38E75F3316A83C23DF6173D41F2B5 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys
19:26:45.0731 1088 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys - ok
19:26:45.0735 1088 [ E7F5AE18AF4168178A642A9247C63001 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
19:26:45.0735 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys - ok
19:26:45.0740 1088 [ 77F665941019A1594D887A74F301FA2F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys
19:26:45.0740 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys - ok
19:26:45.0744 1088 [ 561E7E1F06895D78DE991E01DD0FB6E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\termdd.sys
19:26:45.0744 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\termdd.sys - ok
19:26:45.0749 1088 [ 61583EE3C3A17003C4ACD0475646B4D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
19:26:45.0749 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\blbdrive.sys - ok
19:26:45.0753 1088 [ 9BB2EF44EAA163B29C4A4587887A0FE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dfsc.sys
19:26:45.0753 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dfsc.sys - ok
19:26:45.0758 1088 [ 13096B05847EC78F0977F2C0F79E9AB3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys
19:26:45.0758 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys - ok
19:26:45.0765 1088 [ 0EED230E37515A0EAEE3C2E1BC97B288 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
19:26:45.0765 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys - ok
19:26:45.0768 1088 [ 9A49D80D65451AF22913AEF772CC3DA9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys
19:26:45.0768 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys - ok
19:26:45.0776 1088 [ 3566A8DAAFA27AF944F5D705EAA64894 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys
19:26:45.0776 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys - ok
19:26:45.0781 1088 [ CF95B85FF8D128385ABD411C8CA74DED ] C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
19:26:45.0781 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll - ok
19:26:45.0784 1088 [ 1911A3356FA3F77CCC825CCBAC038C2A ] C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
19:26:45.0784 1088 C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe - ok
19:26:45.0789 1088 [ 3B536A8BEC3B4F23FFDFD78B11A2AB93 ] C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe
19:26:45.0789 1088 C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe - ok
19:26:45.0794 1088 [ 3FB253E8059A1AAC3A8B83A31D094CC5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\igdkmd64.sys
19:26:45.0794 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\igdkmd64.sys - ok
19:26:45.0798 1088 [ F5BEE30450E18E6B83A5012C100616FD ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
19:26:45.0798 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys - ok
19:26:45.0803 1088 [ 9CD68BDDF322535C02ADC8331013D13D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
19:26:45.0803 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys - ok
19:26:45.0807 1088 [ 6B01B7414A105B9E51652089A03027CF ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HECIx64.sys
19:26:45.0807 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HECIx64.sys - ok
19:26:45.0812 1088 [ AE259C75F9A0B057B6BF9E9695632B09 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
19:26:45.0812 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys - ok
19:26:45.0817 1088 [ 97BFED39B6B79EB12CDDBFEED51F56BB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys
19:26:45.0817 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys - ok
19:26:45.0823 1088 [ E610C2ADF44FFAB91BBA5CA6FC085640 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\k57nd60a.sys
19:26:45.0823 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\k57nd60a.sys - ok
19:26:45.0828 1088 [ C025055FE7B87701EB042095DF1A2D7B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys
19:26:45.0828 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys - ok
19:26:45.0834 1088 [ 280E8031E1703CAFF17C7727B74817A5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiSDa.sys
19:26:45.0834 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiSDa.sys - ok
19:26:45.0838 1088 [ 1B1E264203D4EF9D3DA1987AD70355AB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
19:26:45.0838 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys - ok
19:26:45.0843 1088 [ F9EB252CD589EBB2F77744450F123F60 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdbd.sys
19:26:45.0843 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdbd.sys - ok
19:26:45.0847 1088 [ 45218A053209DA867A9B334CCAD0AD01 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiMSa.sys
19:26:45.0847 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiMSa.sys - ok
19:26:45.0852 1088 [ 881AF14AD2F1207672873B65ACA6C92F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\athrx.sys
19:26:45.0852 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\athrx.sys - ok
19:26:45.0856 1088 [ FA55C73D4AFFA7EE23AC4BE53B4592D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
19:26:45.0856 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\i8042prt.sys - ok
19:26:45.0861 1088 [ 36D4720B72B5C5D9CB2B9C29E9DF67A1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
19:26:45.0861 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys - ok
19:26:45.0865 1088 [ 9FD76E7BA1D2A534B7BCF5BD5755E24B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ETD.sys
19:26:45.0865 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ETD.sys - ok
19:26:45.0870 1088 [ BC02336F1CBA7DCC7D1213BB588A68A5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
19:26:45.0870 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys - ok
19:26:45.0875 1088 [ 7D27EA49F3C1F687D357E77A470AEA99 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys
19:26:45.0875 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys - ok
19:26:45.0879 1088 [ 0840155D0BDDF1190F84A663C284BD33 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CmBatt.sys
19:26:45.0879 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CmBatt.sys - ok
19:26:45.0884 1088 [ 7ECFF9B22276B73F43A99A15A6094E90 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys
19:26:45.0884 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys - ok
19:26:45.0888 1088 [ 03EDB043586CCEBA243D689BDDA370A8 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
19:26:45.0888 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys - ok
19:26:45.0891 1088 [ ADA036632C664CAA754079041CF1F8C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys
19:26:45.0891 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys - ok
19:26:45.0896 1088 [ 64DDD0DEE976302F4BD93E5EFCC2F013 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys
19:26:45.0896 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys - ok
19:26:45.0900 1088 [ 2E22C1FD397A5A9FFEF55E9D1FC96C00 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UBHelper.sys
19:26:45.0900 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UBHelper.sys - ok
19:26:45.0905 1088 [ F6FF8944478594D0E414D3F048F0D778 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
19:26:45.0905 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys - ok
19:26:45.0910 1088 [ 30639C932D9FEF22B31268FE25A1B6E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys
19:26:45.0910 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys - ok
19:26:45.0915 1088 [ 53F7305169863F0A2BDDC49E116C2E11 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
19:26:45.0915 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys - ok
19:26:45.0920 1088 [ 471815800AE33E6F1C32FB1B97C490CA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
19:26:45.0920 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys - ok
19:26:45.0929 1088 [ 855C9B1CD4756C5E9A2AA58A15F58C25 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys
19:26:45.0929 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys - ok
19:26:45.0933 1088 [ 24FBF5CC5C04150073C315A7C83521EE ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys
19:26:45.0933 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys - ok
19:26:45.0939 1088 [ F92A2C41117A11A00BE01CA01A7FCDE9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys
19:26:45.0939 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys - ok
19:26:45.0944 1088 [ E8B1E447B008D07FF47D016C2B0EEECB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys
19:26:45.0944 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys - ok
19:26:45.0949 1088 [ D01EC09B6711A5F8E7E6564A4D0FBC90 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys
19:26:45.0949 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys - ok
19:26:45.0953 1088 [ DC54A574663A895C8763AF0FA1FF7561 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys
19:26:45.0953 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys - ok
19:26:45.0959 1088 [ 287C6C9410B111B68B52CA298F7B8C24 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys
19:26:45.0959 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys - ok
19:26:45.0963 1088 [ 015C0D8E0E0421B4CFD48CFFE2825879 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
19:26:45.0963 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys - ok
19:26:45.0967 1088 [ 21D26064AEDB4988F785BB4A3A2C051E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
19:26:45.0968 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys - ok
19:26:45.0972 1088 [ 32E11315B5126921FFD9074840EF13D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
19:26:45.0972 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys - ok
19:26:45.0977 1088 [ D830262519DDCDFC8BE34EB7047C22DC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
19:26:45.0977 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys - ok
19:26:45.0981 1088 [ 6869281E78CB31A43E969F06B57347C4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
19:26:45.0981 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksthunk.sys - ok
19:26:45.0986 1088 [ 6C9FFFECA9FED31347D211C5D1FFBD2D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys
19:26:45.0986 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys - ok
19:26:45.0991 1088 [ FFA28D0356212A2DCF304C58E2369494 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdmp.sys
19:26:45.0991 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdmp.sys - ok
19:26:45.0995 1088 [ C06B32165E23A72A898B7A89679AD754 ] C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll
19:26:45.0995 1088 C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll - ok
19:26:45.0999 1088 [ C431EAF5CAA1C82CAC2534A2EAB348A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll
19:26:45.0999 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll - ok
19:26:46.0004 1088 [ B9B42A302325537D7B9DC52D47F33A73 ] C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
19:26:46.0004 1088 C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0008 1088 [ A1BE6A720D02E37F72E9CD89AE9CB3CF ] C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
19:26:46.0008 1088 C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll - ok
19:26:46.0013 1088 [ 0611473C1AD9E2D991CD9482068417F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll
19:26:46.0013 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll - ok
19:26:46.0017 1088 [ D87E1E59C73C1F98D5DED5B3850C40F5 ] C:\Windows\System32\psapi.dll
19:26:46.0017 1088 C:\Windows\System32\psapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0021 1088 [ 83404DCBCE4925B6A5A77C5170F46D86 ] C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll
19:26:46.0021 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll - ok
19:26:46.0026 1088 [ 7F7FE11DF2D67B36DFE5013881619A94 ] C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
19:26:46.0026 1088 C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll - ok
19:26:46.0030 1088 [ EAF32CB8C1F810E4715B4DFBE785C7FF ] C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll
19:26:46.0030 1088 C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0035 1088 [ 044FE45FFD6AD40E3BBBE60B7F41BABE ] C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll
19:26:46.0035 1088 C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0040 1088 [ 6C60B5ACA7442EFB794082CDACFC001C ] C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll
19:26:46.0040 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0044 1088 [ CCA2AB1752A61F29C3C941CD79D78CEA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
19:26:46.0044 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys - ok
19:26:46.0050 1088 [ 6F1A3157A1C89435352CEB543CDB359C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
19:26:46.0050 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys - ok
19:26:46.0054 1088 [ 454800C2BC7F3927CE030141EE4F4C50 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbvideo.sys
19:26:46.0054 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbvideo.sys - ok
19:26:46.0059 1088 [ 49EE2E52E6CD03947DAD72F65367BE06 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
19:26:46.0059 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys - ok
19:26:46.0063 1088 [ 8B0E40E7E8BBF5ACF390465609D89FF1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
19:26:46.0063 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys - ok
19:26:46.0068 1088 [ 9592090A7E2B61CD582B612B6DF70536 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
19:26:46.0068 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys - ok
19:26:46.0072 1088 [ D3BF052C40B0C4166D9FD86A4288C1E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys
19:26:46.0072 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys - ok
19:26:46.0077 1088 [ 8EA68FD3780DDDD5072F8CB830B3CB3D ] C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
19:26:46.0077 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll - ok
19:26:46.0082 1088 [ 9835E63E09F824D22B689D2BB789BAB9 ] C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll
19:26:46.0082 1088 C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0087 1088 [ FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B ] C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
19:26:46.0087 1088 C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0091 1088 [ 2F8B1E3EE3545D3B5A8D56FA1AE07B65 ] C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll
19:26:46.0092 1088 C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll - ok
19:26:46.0096 1088 [ 1084AA52CCC324EA54C7121FA24C2221 ] C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll
19:26:46.0096 1088 C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0101 1088 [ C391FC68282A000CDF953F8B6B55D2EF ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
19:26:46.0101 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll - ok
19:26:46.0106 1088 [ F7CE0C81C545364020ED8203CF0A633E ] C:\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll
19:26:46.0106 1088 C:\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0110 1088 [ 5D8E6C95156ED1F79A63D1EADE6F9ED5 ] C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll
19:26:46.0110 1088 C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0114 1088 [ 6DF46D2BD74E3DA1B45F08F10D172732 ] C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll
19:26:46.0114 1088 C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0119 1088 [ 25983DE69B57142039AC8D95E71CD9C9 ] C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll
19:26:46.0119 1088 C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll - ok
19:26:46.0124 1088 [ 28C0B5024F5C5A438E78B188CFC81B7F ] C:\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll
19:26:46.0124 1088 C:\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll - ok
19:26:46.0128 1088 [ E10A0704318A6F7E52787D09717D7C2C ] C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
19:26:46.0128 1088 C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll - ok
19:26:46.0133 1088 [ D202223587518B13D72D68937B7E3F70 ] C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll
19:26:46.0133 1088 C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll - ok
19:26:46.0137 1088 [ AA2C08CE85653B1A0D2E4AB407FA176C ] C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll
19:26:46.0137 1088 C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0141 1088 [ 4BBFA57F594F7E8A8EDC8F377184C3F0 ] C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll
19:26:46.0141 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0144 1088 [ C6689007B3A749C49A5438DCF36E0CE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll
19:26:46.0144 1088 C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0149 1088 [ 6B5174702343BD955E174FDFEFA2A1A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
19:26:46.0149 1088 C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll - ok
19:26:46.0157 1088 [ 4E4FFB09D895AA000DD56D1404F69A7E ] C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll
19:26:46.0157 1088 C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0159 1088 [ 14DFDEAF4E589ED3F1FF187A86B9408C ] C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll
19:26:46.0159 1088 C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0164 1088 [ 06FEC9E8117103BB1141A560E98077DA ] C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll
19:26:46.0164 1088 C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll - ok
19:26:46.0168 1088 [ 53238D99636BBA85F491C3E8FD22AB00 ] C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll
19:26:46.0168 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll - ok
19:26:46.0173 1088 [ FAF1BA660F84789CCCE747CE6F9D055A ] C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
19:26:46.0173 1088 C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0178 1088 [ 2477A28081BDAEE622CF045ACF8EE124 ] C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
19:26:46.0178 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0183 1088 [ 884415BD4269C02EAF8E2613BF85500D ] C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll
19:26:46.0183 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll - ok
19:26:46.0187 1088 [ 9C278785347BCC991F8EA2999D90F58D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\normaliz.dll
19:26:46.0187 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\normaliz.dll - ok
19:26:46.0192 1088 [ BF24D6F2ED97FE830BFD52B246F98E67 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
19:26:46.0192 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys - ok
19:26:46.0196 1088 [ F0D6864A7D52CE137E0A9D24795C3F0E ] C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
19:26:46.0196 1088 C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys - ok
19:26:46.0201 1088 [ 96F587CA26A6AA894BD8CACE4540CFFC ] C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
19:26:46.0201 1088 C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0206 1088 [ 60C2862B4BF0FD9F582EF344C2B1EC72 ] C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
19:26:46.0206 1088 C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe - ok
19:26:46.0212 1088 [ BA0CD8C393E8C9F83354106093832C7B ] C:\Windows\System32\basesrv.dll
19:26:46.0212 1088 C:\Windows\System32\basesrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0217 1088 [ EB6A48CC998E1090E44E8E7F1009A640 ] C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll
19:26:46.0217 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0220 1088 [ B03D591DC7DA45ECE20B3B467E6AADAA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys
19:26:46.0220 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys - ok
19:26:46.0226 1088 [ D6160F9D869BA3AF0B787F971DB56368 ] C:\Windows\System32\sxssrv.dll
19:26:46.0226 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sxssrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0232 1088 [ F29FE765E1448EF371CFE05BFAC74ADB ] C:\Windows\System32\tsddd.dll
19:26:46.0232 1088 C:\Windows\System32\tsddd.dll - ok
19:26:46.0236 1088 [ 94355C28C1970635A31B3FE52EB7CEBA ] C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
19:26:46.0236 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe - ok
19:26:46.0241 1088 [ 2C942733A5983DD4502219FF37C7EBC7 ] C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll
19:26:46.0241 1088 C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0245 1088 [ 78523A26F5604C0568FE9D1CE86E36F4 ] C:\Windows\System32\KBDUS.DLL
19:26:46.0245 1088 C:\Windows\System32\KBDUS.DLL - ok
19:26:46.0249 1088 [ C2A8CB1275ECB85D246A9ECC02A728E3 ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll
19:26:46.0249 1088 C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll - ok
19:26:46.0254 1088 [ 05569A79BF4693670B709144382D02D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll
19:26:46.0254 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll - ok
19:26:46.0261 1088 [ 9CEAD32E79A62150FE9F8557E58E008B ] C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll
19:26:46.0261 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll - ok
19:26:46.0264 1088 [ B26B1801356760841C3BC69F9F91537F ] C:\Windows\System32\WlS0WndH.dll
19:26:46.0264 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WlS0WndH.dll - ok
19:26:46.0269 1088 [ 784FA3DF338E2E8F5F0389D6FAC428AF ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll
19:26:46.0269 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll - ok
19:26:46.0275 1088 [ 90499F3163A9F815CF196A205EA3CD5D ] C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll
19:26:46.0275 1088 C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll - ok
19:26:46.0280 1088 [ 24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB ] C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
19:26:46.0280 1088 C:\Windows\System32\services.exe - ok
19:26:46.0285 1088 [ 66A6063D0BAAD3F7B2B9868859E0743B ] C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll
19:26:46.0285 1088 C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0290 1088 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
19:26:46.0290 1088 C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe - ok
19:26:46.0296 1088 [ 9662EE182644511439F1C53745DC1C88 ] C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe
19:26:46.0296 1088 C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe - ok
19:26:46.0300 1088 [ 3A0CE5FE781708CD6ABD55313607EC8B ] C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll
19:26:46.0300 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0305 1088 [ B66BC8B20B7F33975865B1DF99783FD8 ] C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll
19:26:46.0305 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll - ok
19:26:46.0309 1088 [ 68083118797CAF30FB2EA3E71494D67E ] C:\Windows\System32\sysntfy.dll
19:26:46.0309 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sysntfy.dll - ok
19:26:46.0314 1088 [ DEE7267C5D232A3B816866872CE199E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmsgapi.dll
19:26:46.0314 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wmsgapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0319 1088 [ BBCDF350817BA86416C0F06B6981BE8D ] C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll
19:26:46.0319 1088 C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0324 1088 [ E914A50A151DFFE63D3935226DB5E2C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\scext.dll
19:26:46.0324 1088 C:\Windows\System32\scext.dll - ok
19:26:46.0329 1088 [ 0144D8D75A0B12938AEEE859E3310A46 ] C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll
19:26:46.0329 1088 C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0333 1088 [ A744BA6E04C8AA4592818178DBF89521 ] C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll
19:26:46.0333 1088 C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0338 1088 [ 3A9C9BAF610B0DD4967086040B3B62A9 ] C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll
19:26:46.0338 1088 C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll - ok
19:26:46.0343 1088 [ 1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 ] C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
19:26:46.0343 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe - ok
19:26:46.0347 1088 [ 0D9764D58C5EFD672B7184854B152E5E ] C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll
19:26:46.0347 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll - ok
19:26:46.0352 1088 [ 3A061472B38233BAFF9CFEFF2E49C46B ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptdll.dll
19:26:46.0352 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cryptdll.dll - ok
19:26:46.0356 1088 [ 3C073B0C596A0AF84933E7406766B040 ] C:\Windows\System32\wevtapi.dll
19:26:46.0356 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wevtapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0361 1088 [ 7FBEBD2229EA5FD48D41B199EC2D541C ] C:\Windows\System32\authz.dll
19:26:46.0361 1088 C:\Windows\System32\authz.dll - ok
19:26:46.0365 1088 [ 86FE1B1F8FD42CD0DB641AB1CDB13093 ] C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll
19:26:46.0365 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll - ok
19:26:46.0369 1088 [ 400645085A91BF3EB0271329B95AE0BE ] C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll
19:26:46.0369 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll - ok
19:26:46.0375 1088 [ B9A95365E52F421A20E1501935FADDA5 ] C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll
19:26:46.0375 1088 C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll - ok
19:26:46.0378 1088 [ 02B64609F865A39365FF88580DF11738 ] C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll
19:26:46.0378 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll - ok
19:26:46.0383 1088 [ C6505DE3561537BA1004D638C2F93F2F ] C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll
19:26:46.0383 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll - ok
19:26:46.0388 1088 [ 50532FCD7ECF02DD169CE5C485F02534 ] C:\Windows\System32\negoexts.dll
19:26:46.0388 1088 C:\Windows\System32\negoexts.dll - ok
19:26:46.0392 1088 [ 4AC74A462F3A0506B929F599B5E1B1FB ] C:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll
19:26:46.0393 1088 C:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll - ok
19:26:46.0396 1088 [ 16ECE8BD6734CC170B9AE74176E89A9B ] C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll
19:26:46.0396 1088 C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll - ok
19:26:46.0401 1088 [ D0C2FBB6D97416B0166478FC7AE2B212 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptsp.dll
19:26:46.0401 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cryptsp.dll - ok
19:26:46.0405 1088 [ 1D5185A4C7E6695431AE4B55C3D7D333 ] C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll
19:26:46.0405 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll - ok
19:26:46.0410 1088 [ EF12B8385AA2849999008A977918F96B ] C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll
19:26:46.0410 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll - ok
19:26:46.0414 1088 [ EC7CBFF96B05ECF3D366355B3C64ADCF ] C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
19:26:46.0414 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll - ok
19:26:46.0418 1088 [ AA339DD8BB128EF66660DFBBB59043D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll
19:26:46.0419 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll - ok
19:26:46.0423 1088 [ 492D07D79E7024CA310867B526D9636D ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll
19:26:46.0423 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0428 1088 [ 8FFE297B8449386E7B6851458B6E474E ] C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll
19:26:46.0428 1088 C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll - ok
19:26:46.0432 1088 [ 1573C45E65DE32B1BC3572634F8F1E8E ] C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
19:26:46.0432 1088 C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll - ok
19:26:46.0437 1088 [ 95FB6CA4374E343DDD653FCC43F9D26B ] C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll
19:26:46.0437 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll - ok
19:26:46.0441 1088 [ 5D8874A8C11DDDDE29E12DE0E2013493 ] C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll
19:26:46.0441 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll - ok
19:26:46.0445 1088 [ 8A25506B6948EFBD5A7F37E53CCD36D9 ] C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll
19:26:46.0445 1088 C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll - ok
19:26:46.0453 1088 [ 7DBA64AD70C2E2481C68D9E0F7CD7840 ] C:\Windows\System32\LIVESSP.DLL
19:26:46.0453 1088 C:\Windows\System32\LIVESSP.DLL - ok
19:26:46.0457 1088 [ E08088A97F95345E181C3DFCE2C615EF ] C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll
19:26:46.0457 1088 C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll - ok
19:26:46.0461 1088 [ D6C7780A364C6BBACFA796BAB9F1B374 ] C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll
19:26:46.0461 1088 C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll - ok
19:26:46.0466 1088 [ 90BDEFC5DF334E5100EAA781D798DE1A ] C:\Windows\System32\efslsaext.dll
19:26:46.0466 1088 C:\Windows\System32\efslsaext.dll - ok
19:26:46.0470 1088 [ 52D3D5E3586988D4D9E34ACAAC33105C ] C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll
19:26:46.0470 1088 C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll - ok
19:26:46.0474 1088 [ ED78427259134C63ED69804D2132B86C ] C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll
19:26:46.0475 1088 C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll - ok
19:26:46.0479 1088 [ 7CC7DF5B654DA579613F811D8C637E29 ] C:\Windows\System32\ubpm.dll
19:26:46.0479 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ubpm.dll - ok
19:26:46.0483 1088 [ C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D ] C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
19:26:46.0483 1088 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe - ok
19:26:46.0488 1088 [ 25FBDEF06C4D92815B353F6E792C8129 ] C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll
19:26:46.0488 1088 C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll - ok
19:26:46.0492 1088 [ E6EB44ABAAF1F330119F854856C53EBE ] C:\Windows\System32\SPInf.dll
19:26:46.0492 1088 C:\Windows\System32\SPInf.dll - ok
19:26:46.0497 1088 [ CD1B5AD07E5F7FEF30E055DCC9E96180 ] C:\Windows\System32\devrtl.dll
19:26:46.0497 1088 C:\Windows\System32\devrtl.dll - ok
19:26:46.0503 1088 [ 9C9307C95671AC962F3D6EB3A4A89BAE ] C:\Windows\System32\gpapi.dll
19:26:46.0503 1088 C:\Windows\System32\gpapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0507 1088 [ 7A17485DC7D8A7AC81321A42CD034519 ] C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll
19:26:46.0507 1088 C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0513 1088 [ 6BA9D927DDED70BD1A9CADED45F8B184 ] C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll
19:26:46.0513 1088 C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll - ok
19:26:46.0517 1088 [ F6C011B46FAEEF33536B2E80F48B5CBE ] C:\Windows\System32\pcwum.dll
19:26:46.0517 1088 C:\Windows\System32\pcwum.dll - ok
19:26:46.0522 1088 [ 716175021BDA290504CE434273F666BC ] C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll
19:26:46.0522 1088 C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll - ok
19:26:46.0526 1088 [ 43D0F98E1D56CCDDB0D5254CFF7B356E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\luafv.sys
19:26:46.0526 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\luafv.sys - ok
19:26:46.0531 1088 [ 6E342316E72F4B6FA39C99E06373A1A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbapifs.sys
19:26:46.0531 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbapifs.sys - ok
19:26:46.0535 1088 [ AA9FDE3D630160B47DAB21BF8250111C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
19:26:46.0535 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys - ok
19:26:46.0540 1088 [ B9FC4CCE5758B816F27DD4D1EED11841 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
19:26:46.0540 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys - ok
19:26:46.0545 1088 [ 55142B4F7A7E4C9C151C6000A6BF7809 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
19:26:46.0545 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys - ok
19:26:46.0550 1088 [ 8F571F016FA1976F445147E9E6C8AE9B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftvollh.sys
19:26:46.0550 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftvollh.sys - ok
19:26:46.0554 1088 [ D3381DC54C34D79B22CEE0D65BA91B7C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys
19:26:46.0554 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys - ok
19:26:46.0559 1088 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123 ] C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll
19:26:46.0559 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll - ok
19:26:46.0563 1088 [ E4DC58CF7B3EA515AE917FF0D402A7BB ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
19:26:46.0563 1088 C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll - ok
19:26:46.0568 1088 [ 16E964ABF6D1E0F0CC7822FCA9BA754D ] C:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll
19:26:46.0568 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll - ok
19:26:46.0572 1088 [ 31559F3244C6BC00A52030CAA83B6B91 ] C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL
19:26:46.0572 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL - ok
19:26:46.0577 1088 [ 9AD9E06F8656F296D91FAE8EE5B95A27 ] C:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll
19:26:46.0577 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll - ok
19:26:46.0581 1088 [ 0BEE002C68E28CE6DA161DCF1376D7D7 ] C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll
19:26:46.0581 1088 C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll - ok
19:26:46.0586 1088 [ 715F03B4C7223349768013EA95D9E5B7 ] C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe
19:26:46.0586 1088 C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe - ok
19:26:46.0590 1088 [ 94E026870A55AAEAFF7853C1754091E9 ] C:\Windows\System32\version.dll
19:26:46.0590 1088 C:\Windows\System32\version.dll - ok
19:26:46.0595 1088 [ 6011714C8C5C55CBFFAD24D61E879FBD ] C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll
19:26:46.0595 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0599 1088 [ B3BFBD758506ECB50C5804AAA76318F9 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll
19:26:46.0599 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll - ok
19:26:46.0604 1088 [ 7FA8FDC2C2A27817FD0F624E78D3B50C ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\comctl32.dll
19:26:46.0605 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\comctl32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0609 1088 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1 ] C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll
19:26:46.0609 1088 C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0614 1088 [ 4FADA86E62F18A1B2F42BA18AE24E6AA ] C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
19:26:46.0614 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0618 1088 [ 78A1E65207484B7F8D3217507745F47C ] C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll
19:26:46.0618 1088 C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll - ok
19:26:46.0622 1088 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B ] C:\Windows\System32\mmcss.dll
19:26:46.0622 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mmcss.dll - ok
19:26:46.0630 1088 [ 588CD0C78A7FAAE4186B5EEA0AF3ED67 ] C:\Windows\System32\adtschema.dll
19:26:46.0630 1088 C:\Windows\System32\adtschema.dll - ok
19:26:46.0632 1088 [ DA6B67270FD9DB3697B20FCE94950741 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltMgr.sys
19:26:46.0633 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltMgr.sys - ok
19:26:46.0638 1088 [ 227E2C382A1E02F8D4965E664D3BBE43 ] C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll
19:26:46.0638 1088 C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll - ok
19:26:46.0642 1088 [ F06BB4E336EA57511FDBAFAFCC47DE62 ] C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll
19:26:46.0642 1088 C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll - ok
19:26:46.0645 1088 [ A3DB3C17EE6CAE65D53602B4E80BCCBC ] C:\Windows\System32\PSHED.DLL
19:26:46.0645 1088 C:\Windows\System32\PSHED.DLL - ok
19:26:46.0650 1088 [ 5B3EBFC3DA142324B388DDCC4465E1FF ] C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll
19:26:46.0650 1088 C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll - ok
19:26:46.0657 1088 [ 4E9C2DB10F7E6AE91BF761139D4B745B ] C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll
19:26:46.0657 1088 C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll - ok
19:26:46.0664 1088 [ B0945E538CF906BBDDC5A11C8EE868CC ] C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll
19:26:46.0664 1088 C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll - ok
19:26:46.0671 1088 [ D29E998E8277666982B4F0303BF4E7AF ] C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll
19:26:46.0671 1088 C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll - ok
19:26:46.0674 1088 [ 179E8401224D557ECFF3695F2016EA5B ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_2b253c8271ec7765\GdiPlus.dll
19:26:46.0674 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_2b253c8271ec7765\GdiPlus.dll - ok
19:26:46.0681 1088 [ 3CB6A7286422C72C34DAB54A5DFF1A34 ] C:\Windows\System32\dui70.dll
19:26:46.0681 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dui70.dll - ok
19:26:46.0684 1088 [ D5CCA1453B98A5801E6D5FF0FF89DC6C ] C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
19:26:46.0684 1088 C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe - ok
19:26:46.0688 1088 [ 8CCDE014A4CDF84564E03ACE064CA753 ] C:\Windows\System32\duser.dll
19:26:46.0688 1088 C:\Windows\System32\duser.dll - ok
19:26:46.0693 1088 [ 1F4492FE41767CDB8B89D17655847CDD ] C:\Windows\System32\ntmarta.dll
19:26:46.0693 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ntmarta.dll - ok
19:26:46.0701 1088 [ D7F1EF374A90709B31591823B002F918 ] C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll
19:26:46.0701 1088 C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll - ok
19:26:46.0707 1088 [ 277BBC7E1AA1EE957F573A10ECA7EF3A ] C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
19:26:46.0707 1088 C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0713 1088 [ 896F15A6434D93EDB42519D5E18E6B50 ] C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll
19:26:46.0713 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll - ok
19:26:46.0719 1088 [ DA1B7075260F3872585BFCDD668C648B ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll
19:26:46.0719 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0725 1088 [ 2DF36F15B2BC1571A6A542A3C2107920 ] C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll
19:26:46.0725 1088 C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0731 1088 [ 6F8B48F3D343E4B186AB6A9E302B7E16 ] C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll
19:26:46.0731 1088 C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll - ok
19:26:46.0738 1088 [ 58775492FFD419248B08325E583C527F ] C:\Windows\System32\atl.dll
19:26:46.0738 1088 C:\Windows\System32\atl.dll - ok
19:26:46.0744 1088 [ 53E83F1F6CF9D62F32801CF66D8352A8 ] C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll
19:26:46.0744 1088 C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0750 1088 [ F0344071948D1A1FA732231785A0664C ] C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll
19:26:46.0750 1088 C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll - ok
19:26:46.0756 1088 [ 26B73A85855681500BCC25C7CD9FF5B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
19:26:46.0756 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll - ok
19:26:46.0763 1088 [ A77BE7CB3222B4FB0AC6C71D1C2698D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\dsrole.dll
19:26:46.0763 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dsrole.dll - ok
19:26:46.0768 1088 [ BE097F5BB10F9079FCEB2DC4E7E20F02 ] C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll
19:26:46.0769 1088 C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0775 1088 [ 4166F82BE4D24938977DD1746BE9B8A0 ] C:\Windows\System32\es.dll
19:26:46.0775 1088 C:\Windows\System32\es.dll - ok
19:26:46.0780 1088 [ 1A47D52E303B7543E4E6026595B95422 ] C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll
19:26:46.0780 1088 C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll - ok
19:26:46.0785 1088 [ C32AB8FA018EF34C0F113BD501436D21 ] C:\Windows\System32\Sens.dll
19:26:46.0785 1088 C:\Windows\System32\Sens.dll - ok
19:26:46.0789 1088 [ EDBB23CBCF2CDF727D64FF9B51A6070E ] C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
19:26:46.0789 1088 C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll - ok
19:26:46.0794 1088 [ BD3674BE7FC9D8D3732C83E8499576ED ] C:\Windows\System32\wtsapi32.dll
19:26:46.0794 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wtsapi32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0799 1088 [ 80E69670BDA10F32A941BA7358E33012 ] C:\Windows\System32\WUDFPlatform.dll
19:26:46.0800 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WUDFPlatform.dll - ok
19:26:46.0804 1088 [ 7A95C95B6C4CF292D689106BCAE49543 ] C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
19:26:46.0804 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0809 1088 [ 1538831CF8AD2979A04C423779465827 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys
19:26:46.0809 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys - ok
19:26:46.0814 1088 [ 1EA3749C4114DB3E3161156FFFFA6B33 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nwifi.sys
19:26:46.0814 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nwifi.sys - ok
19:26:46.0819 1088 [ 136185F9FB2CC61E573E676AA5402356 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndisuio.sys
19:26:46.0819 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndisuio.sys - ok
19:26:46.0824 1088 [ DDC86E4F8E7456261E637E3552E804FF ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys
19:26:46.0824 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys - ok
19:26:46.0829 1088 [ 9F2BACD5E1776A4BB7CC0EC3C3A4F96D ] C:\Windows\System32\winbrand.dll
19:26:46.0829 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winbrand.dll - ok
19:26:46.0834 1088 [ 2B81776DA02017A37FE26C662827470E ] C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
19:26:46.0834 1088 C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL - ok
19:26:46.0839 1088 [ F993A32249B66C9D622EA5592A8B76B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
19:26:46.0839 1088 C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0843 1088 [ D54BFDF3E0C953F823B3D0BFE4732528 ] C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll
19:26:46.0844 1088 C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0848 1088 [ C2762A57DF0EE85E63CE4893C5215313 ] C:\Windows\System32\VaultCredProvider.dll
19:26:46.0849 1088 C:\Windows\System32\VaultCredProvider.dll - ok
19:26:46.0853 1088 [ B73A6E4B319AFFE64582AC5C1801BB3F ] C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll
19:26:46.0853 1088 C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0858 1088 [ CA2985996BB49924B677113DF95CFEA7 ] C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
19:26:46.0859 1088 C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll - ok
19:26:46.0863 1088 [ 4C9210E8F4E052F6A4EB87716DA0C24C ] C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll
19:26:46.0863 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll - ok
19:26:46.0868 1088 [ 43D808F5D9E1A18E5EEB5EBC83969E4E ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll
19:26:46.0868 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll - ok
19:26:46.0874 1088 [ F9EC845C5EECF20E9A67F9F805F2EF1F ] C:\Windows\System32\keyiso.dll
19:26:46.0874 1088 C:\Windows\System32\keyiso.dll - ok
19:26:46.0881 1088 [ BF352E73615F5461AA6884472435A544 ] C:\Windows\System32\BioCredProv.dll
19:26:46.0881 1088 C:\Windows\System32\BioCredProv.dll - ok
19:26:46.0887 1088 [ 71C7B65B6557B75B99907E76956AE4B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll
19:26:46.0887 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll - ok
19:26:46.0892 1088 [ 16835866AAA693C7D7FCEBA8FFF706E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
19:26:46.0892 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll - ok
19:26:46.0895 1088 [ 87356377F31DA5F20A833811CD59499C ] C:\Windows\System32\eapphost.dll
19:26:46.0895 1088 C:\Windows\System32\eapphost.dll - ok
19:26:46.0900 1088 [ E2DDA8726DA9CB5B2C4000C9018A9633 ] C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
19:26:46.0900 1088 C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0905 1088 [ 0040C486584A8E582C861CFB57AB5387 ] C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
19:26:46.0905 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL - ok
19:26:46.0910 1088 [ 796B8123A7859AFD3A4AE10514DBAEB5 ] C:\Windows\System32\winbio.dll
19:26:46.0910 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winbio.dll - ok
19:26:46.0914 1088 [ 9FCA3A84338ADEF2AFF67CDA46EF8539 ] C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll
19:26:46.0915 1088 C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll - ok
19:26:46.0919 1088 [ A648C4A06DE367065B24056D067B4460 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanmsm.dll
19:26:46.0919 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlanmsm.dll - ok
19:26:46.0924 1088 [ CC0AB40F02D2C2A12209715A3C1B07B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll
19:26:46.0924 1088 C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll - ok
19:26:46.0929 1088 [ F568F7C08458D69E4FCD8675BBB107E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
19:26:46.0929 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll - ok
19:26:46.0934 1088 [ 885D0942E0F28DB90919BE3129ECF279 ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsext.dll
19:26:46.0934 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dnsext.dll - ok
19:26:46.0939 1088 [ 06A1386B6E3A0CBC368665C1840906F4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlansec.dll
19:26:46.0939 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlansec.dll - ok
19:26:46.0944 1088 [ 73FCB7919DEE80EE556F2E498594EBAE ] C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll
19:26:46.0944 1088 C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll - ok
19:26:46.0949 1088 [ 65522E77A1360DBC8D199DA3BF5EFFE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\eappprxy.dll
19:26:46.0949 1088 C:\Windows\System32\eappprxy.dll - ok
19:26:46.0954 1088 [ EEEA40F0EDB0A6E5359E539E15D0BC77 ] C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll
19:26:46.0954 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll - ok
19:26:46.0959 1088 [ 6CECA4C6A489C9B2E6073AFDAAE3F607 ] C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll
19:26:46.0959 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll - ok
19:26:46.0964 1088 [ 44B9C66177651F3F53C87B665D58D17A ] C:\Windows\System32\vaultcli.dll
19:26:46.0964 1088 C:\Windows\System32\vaultcli.dll - ok
19:26:46.0968 1088 [ 3C91392D448F6E5D525A85B7550D8BA9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll
19:26:46.0969 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll - ok
19:26:46.0973 1088 [ 4CBCC37856EA2039C27A2FB661DDA0E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
19:26:46.0973 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll - ok
19:26:46.0979 1088 [ 0D753307D274F3688BD21C377B616700 ] C:\Windows\System32\eappcfg.dll
19:26:46.0979 1088 C:\Windows\System32\eappcfg.dll - ok
19:26:46.0984 1088 [ FC51229C7D4AFA0D6F186133728B95AB ] C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll
19:26:46.0984 1088 C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll - ok
19:26:46.0989 1088 [ 97E43F324BE1503CB2FFB058534688DA ] C:\Windows\System32\l2gpstore.dll
19:26:46.0989 1088 C:\Windows\System32\l2gpstore.dll - ok
19:26:46.0997 1088 [ 7D5645EE0EA77D539828433D9B95F5EB ] C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll
19:26:46.0997 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll - ok
19:26:47.0003 1088 [ 7F1B4C6FF3B85F9ADF74055187B8A22C ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanutil.dll
19:26:47.0003 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlanutil.dll - ok
19:26:47.0009 1088 [ 730BF204A595D5B6D7DC57A247CC741C ] C:\Windows\System32\wlgpclnt.dll
19:26:47.0009 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlgpclnt.dll - ok
19:26:47.0015 1088 [ 972C3301DB3DA91AE06A95F6B4160B1B ] C:\Windows\System32\certCredProvider.dll
19:26:47.0015 1088 C:\Windows\System32\certCredProvider.dll - ok
19:26:47.0021 1088 [ 032229246107C5C7211E6D1498B52D3D ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDCREDPROV.DLL
19:26:47.0021 1088 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDCREDPROV.DLL - ok
19:26:47.0029 1088 [ 4FFDE68C4B7C9993FA551E7E36DDB34D ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll
19:26:47.0029 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll - ok
19:26:47.0033 1088 [ 87FA0C48C3B2E9FEE518818FE26B15B5 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasplap.dll
19:26:47.0033 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rasplap.dll - ok
19:26:47.0038 1088 [ 019CD868461B646E09BDF04474C19341 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasapi32.dll
19:26:47.0038 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rasapi32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0043 1088 [ B28DEEC597C8DEB70C744C7CF9210E3E ] C:\Windows\System32\rasman.dll
19:26:47.0043 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rasman.dll - ok
19:26:47.0048 1088 [ B53C4B69B695EDA1B7E41D35CA4244E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll
19:26:47.0048 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll - ok
19:26:47.0053 1088 [ 9BC8610C32C96A2983A65DC21CAFA921 ] C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll
19:26:47.0053 1088 C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll - ok
19:26:47.0058 1088 [ 04AC21E821F259845BD7367CEE057290 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
19:26:47.0058 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe - ok
19:26:47.0063 1088 [ 43FAB56AE5F639AD59D7209693F4C4C2 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanext.exe
19:26:47.0063 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlanext.exe - ok
19:26:47.0068 1088 [ 448BF22538F1DFCB3412AE2B1CF123A9 ] C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
19:26:47.0068 1088 C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe - ok
19:26:47.0073 1088 [ E73B0F1819602CB6EF176FB78D76A47B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
19:26:47.0073 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll - ok
19:26:47.0078 1088 [ 5AA945234E9D4CCE4F715276B9AA712C ] C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll
19:26:47.0078 1088 C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll - ok
19:26:47.0082 1088 [ B1E3772FFA96AC5AEE89BF202AF8E348 ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll
19:26:47.0082 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll - ok
19:26:47.0087 1088 [ FC5A43FA257F546F8F2B96B5529857E1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll
19:26:47.0087 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll - ok
19:26:47.0093 1088 [ 163E505B5B7E2BCD855A7D30318A91A3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\AthIhvWlanExt.dll
19:26:47.0093 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\AthIhvWlanExt.dll - ok
19:26:47.0098 1088 [ AA0D2571A4348838B8DD49FD0043826A ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll
19:26:47.0098 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll - ok
19:26:47.0103 1088 [ 99C3F8E9CC59D95666EB8D8A8B4C2BEB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
19:26:47.0103 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0110 1088 [ 57AC86AC664CC774C861DAB2B1D1E978 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.atl_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_0a1fd3a3a768b895\ATL90.dll
19:26:47.0110 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.atl_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_0a1fd3a3a768b895\ATL90.dll - ok
19:26:47.0116 1088 [ 241AF87821FDA0F5792037B779F49BE0 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_08e61857a83bc251\msvcp90.dll
19:26:47.0116 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_08e61857a83bc251\msvcp90.dll - ok
19:26:47.0123 1088 [ 5C2D21C9B6B6175B89BC5D7E3CB979E1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll
19:26:47.0123 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll - ok
19:26:47.0127 1088 [ 7FF15A4F092CD4A96055BA69F903E3E9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll
19:26:47.0127 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0131 1088 [ 9DC80A8AAAAAC397BDAB3C67165A824E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll
19:26:47.0131 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll - ok
19:26:47.0139 1088 [ D233C7FEAE3FAA25F93A9E6B46815ADC ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_08e61857a83bc251\msvcr90.dll
19:26:47.0139 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_08e61857a83bc251\msvcr90.dll - ok
19:26:47.0143 1088 [ C5AD8083CF94201F1F8084ECC696A8B7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll
19:26:47.0143 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll - ok
19:26:47.0148 1088 [ 357BE883C5236BFC7341CB9E82308908 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll
19:26:47.0148 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0153 1088 [ AE8E9B5AA9B8D848574FE172209343C9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\AthIhvWpaP2p.dll
19:26:47.0153 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\AthIhvWpaP2p.dll - ok
19:26:47.0159 1088 [ 46856447F0EBF2F7B2473660B056B419 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnBS.dll
19:26:47.0159 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnBS.dll - ok
19:26:47.0163 1088 [ F08F6FCD09F9BE94C37ACC1B344685FF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptbase.dll
19:26:47.0163 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptbase.dll - ok
19:26:47.0167 1088 [ 6377051C63D5552A311935C67E9FDFDC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nsi.dll
19:26:47.0167 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nsi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0172 1088 [ CFC97F07904067A1E5FAE195D534DA3A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
19:26:47.0172 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll - ok
19:26:47.0176 1088 [ EDA7AD21DF8945528F01F0A86D69E524 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
19:26:47.0176 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll - ok
19:26:47.0181 1088 [ 061E11A56CDCAB73188E216280C05D66 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnIS.dll
19:26:47.0181 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnIS.dll - ok
19:26:47.0185 1088 [ 3C1EE2FFFCBEF877934EFDF3A5C3BCB1 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnOS.dll
19:26:47.0185 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnOS.dll - ok
19:26:47.0190 1088 [ CDBE9690CF2B8409FACAD94FAC9479C9 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll
19:26:47.0190 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll - ok
19:26:47.0195 1088 [ 5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll
19:26:47.0195 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0200 1088 [ D6D3AD7BF1D6F6CE9547613ED5E170A2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll
19:26:47.0200 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0207 1088 [ 384721EF4024890092625E20CADFAF85 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lpk.dll
19:26:47.0207 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lpk.dll - ok
19:26:47.0211 1088 [ 804AAAFEBB3AD5F49334DD906BCB1DE5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll
19:26:47.0211 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll - ok
19:26:47.0215 1088 [ 03706015DB44368375AEBE6339490E66 ] C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll
19:26:47.0215 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll - ok
19:26:47.0222 1088 [ 95E2376B3323F062EB562B8586D0F14A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll
19:26:47.0222 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0225 1088 [ 6A638FC4BFDDC4D9B186C28C91BD1A01 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifimp.sys
19:26:47.0225 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifimp.sys - ok
19:26:47.0231 1088 [ 4C39358EBDD2FFCD9132A30E1EC31E16 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcp90.dll
19:26:47.0231 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcp90.dll - ok
19:26:47.0235 1088 [ 1D716EB7BCC07F5B1EF442B13A5FDDFE ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashBase.dll
19:26:47.0235 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashBase.dll - ok
19:26:47.0240 1088 [ 42A6DC8B861EF5BD6AF8DC2CBD7DF321 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswEngLdr.dll
19:26:47.0240 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswEngLdr.dll - ok
19:26:47.0246 1088 [ 702254574E7E52052DE39408457B7149 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll
19:26:47.0246 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll - ok
19:26:47.0251 1088 [ DF13A51A5C591887D2EC6AE64CEED0FA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsock32.dll
19:26:47.0251 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsock32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0255 1088 [ A543AC1F7138376D778D630A35FCBC4C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psapi.dll
19:26:47.0255 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0260 1088 [ A6F09E5669D9A19035F6D942CAA15882 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll
19:26:47.0260 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0264 1088 [ C9618BC9B2B0FD7C1138D8774795A79B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msctf.dll
19:26:47.0264 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msctf.dll - ok
19:26:47.0269 1088 [ 53223B673A3FA2F9A4D1C31C8D3F6CD8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll
19:26:47.0269 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll - ok
19:26:47.0273 1088 [ 4CC47E4FEA86625FD5419D864E6A16D1 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\Base.dll
19:26:47.0273 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\Base.dll - ok
19:26:47.0278 1088 [ 2FCA0D2C59A855C54BAFA22AA329DF0F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll
19:26:47.0278 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0282 1088 [ 20B3934DB73EABA2B49B7177873CB81F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll
19:26:47.0282 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll - ok
19:26:47.0287 1088 [ 5CCDCD40E732D54E0F7451AC66AC1C87 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll
19:26:47.0287 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll - ok
19:26:47.0292 1088 [ E5A4A1326A02F8E7B59E6C3270CE7202 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll
19:26:47.0292 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll - ok
19:26:47.0296 1088 [ 7E118D66ECACCF3299F732ED0F3CE467 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashServ.dll
19:26:47.0296 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashServ.dll - ok
19:26:47.0301 1088 [ 3C1513365EFF8D185C5BB2BDEBBE5D3A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAux.dll
19:26:47.0301 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAux.dll - ok
19:26:47.0305 1088 [ AAF932B4011D14052955D4B212A4DA8D ] C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
19:26:47.0305 1088 C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll - ok
19:26:47.0310 1088 [ 465BEA35F7ED4A4A57686DEA7EA10F47 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscapi.dll
19:26:47.0310 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0314 1088 [ DEA2847BFCD2BCCE777C27DB47A69EB8 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashTask.dll
19:26:47.0314 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashTask.dll - ok
19:26:47.0319 1088 [ 2566C94919F8F46215E38F3357011EBF ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashTaskEx.dll
19:26:47.0319 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashTaskEx.dll - ok
19:26:47.0324 1088 [ 3079F9345ED39D0E9DA1D5E8CC407235 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswLog.dll
19:26:47.0324 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswLog.dll - ok
19:26:47.0328 1088 [ 662E62F776A508CA4C997F7DA8007769 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswProperty.dll
19:26:47.0329 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswProperty.dll - ok
19:26:47.0333 1088 [ 1D445E0FD43BE0F81C07DFFBF6AB92EC ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswSqLt.dll
19:26:47.0333 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswSqLt.dll - ok
19:26:47.0337 1088 [ 928CF7268086631F54C3D8E17238C6DD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll
19:26:47.0338 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0342 1088 [ 3A2CF698443EAD2C14CF528B4F2A51A0 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Aavm4h.dll
19:26:47.0342 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Aavm4h.dll - ok
19:26:47.0347 1088 [ C5DBD35CF4EB0CB8E72A7B6DA2EDEA51 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AavmRpch.dll
19:26:47.0347 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AavmRpch.dll - ok
19:26:47.0352 1088 [ 0F84219E9FC89D4FEC963F78E4983E0B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswDld.dll
19:26:47.0352 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswDld.dll - ok
19:26:47.0356 1088 [ 35BD2AABE21E86D760D4FB93225D8BB4 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswIdle.dll
19:26:47.0356 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswIdle.dll - ok
19:26:47.0361 1088 [ 3B3AD17FAAA838CC0368F0947B5D43DB ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswStrm.dll
19:26:47.0361 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswStrm.dll - ok
19:26:47.0365 1088 [ 8CC3C111D653E96F3EA1590891491D71 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll
19:26:47.0366 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0370 1088 [ 945E54F23C72D37B8CD1987AF0DB63BF ] C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll
19:26:47.0370 1088 C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0377 1088 [ F436E847FA799ECD75AD8C313673F450 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll
19:26:47.0377 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0380 1088 [ 6A6B2EE4565A178035BE2A4FF6F2C968 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wtsapi32.dll
19:26:47.0380 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wtsapi32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0385 1088 [ 891ECFD08E2C538B7948CBC45106D697 ] C:\Windows\System32\fvecerts.dll
19:26:47.0385 1088 C:\Windows\System32\fvecerts.dll - ok
19:26:47.0392 1088 [ 262F6592C3299C005FD6BEC90FC4463A ] C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll
19:26:47.0392 1088 C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0395 1088 [ 694865362F0965779F92BCFE97712323 ] C:\Windows\System32\tbs.dll
19:26:47.0395 1088 C:\Windows\System32\tbs.dll - ok
19:26:47.0398 1088 [ 5997D769CDB108390DCFAEBF442BF816 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RpcRtRemote.dll
19:26:47.0398 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RpcRtRemote.dll - ok
19:26:47.0403 1088 [ BC414631876B2F28B8DAB08E849C12C5 ] C:\Windows\System32\ktmw32.dll
19:26:47.0403 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ktmw32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0407 1088 [ 8269210DAF3B12BC8300631B28A2A442 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiarpc.dll
19:26:47.0407 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wiarpc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0412 1088 [ 6DC4A7242F565C9E9C9CCC7BB0FA75C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll
19:26:47.0412 1088 C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll - ok
19:26:47.0417 1088 [ 0EA7DE1ACB728DD5A369FD742D6EEE28 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys
19:26:47.0417 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys - ok
19:26:47.0421 1088 [ 85DAA09A98C9286D4EA2BA8D0E644377 ] C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
19:26:47.0421 1088 C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe - ok
19:26:47.0425 1088 [ 82974D6A2FD19445CC5171FC378668A4 ] C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL
19:26:47.0425 1088 C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL - ok
19:26:47.0430 1088 [ 6C02A83164F5CC0A262F4199F0871CF5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys
19:26:47.0430 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys - ok
19:26:47.0434 1088 [ 6C38C9E45AE0EA2FA5E551F2ED5E978F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
19:26:47.0434 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys - ok
19:26:47.0439 1088 [ A5D9106A73DC88564C825D317CAC68AC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
19:26:47.0439 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys - ok
19:26:47.0444 1088 [ D711B3C1D5F42C0C2415687BE09FC163 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
19:26:47.0444 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys - ok
19:26:47.0448 1088 [ 9423E9D355C8D303E76B8CFBD8A5C30C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
19:26:47.0448 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys - ok
19:26:47.0453 1088 [ 54FFC9C8898113ACE189D4AA7199D2C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll
19:26:47.0453 1088 C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll - ok
19:26:47.0457 1088 [ 851A1382EED3E3A7476DB004F4EE3E1A ] C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
19:26:47.0457 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0462 1088 [ 581D88B25C4D4121824FED2CA38E562F ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
19:26:47.0462 1088 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE - ok
19:26:47.0467 1088 [ C67F8A962B2534224D5908D16D2AD3CE ] C:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll
19:26:47.0467 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll - ok
19:26:47.0471 1088 [ AF9658974154C3B6A333D86DC2E0AAC8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
19:26:47.0471 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe - ok
19:26:47.0476 1088 [ 1834B31C749B86DAC233BBBA1C03BC48 ] C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll
19:26:47.0476 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll - ok
19:26:47.0480 1088 [ 3AEAA8B561E63452C655DC0584922257 ] C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
19:26:47.0480 1088 C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0485 1088 [ 6313F223E817CC09AA41811DAA7F541D ] C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
19:26:47.0485 1088 C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe - ok
19:26:47.0489 1088 [ 10EAB90C1AE8271B5FE5A8930987EE5C ] C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\WLRemoteServiceResource.dll
19:26:47.0489 1088 C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\WLRemoteServiceResource.dll - ok
19:26:47.0497 1088 [ AB7AEBF58DAD8DAAB7A6C45E6A8885CB ] C:\Windows\System32\sstpsvc.dll
19:26:47.0498 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sstpsvc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0503 1088 [ 908ACB1F594274965A53926B10C81E89 ] C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll
19:26:47.0504 1088 C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0510 1088 [ 6C765E82B57F2E66CE9C54AC238471D9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll
19:26:47.0510 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0516 1088 [ 8258362DDB18B644A82D8B5061AD9426 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscisvif.dll
19:26:47.0516 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscisvif.dll - ok
19:26:47.0522 1088 [ A8CDF3768604FF95B54669E20053D569 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscapi.dll
19:26:47.0522 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0528 1088 [ 1869C1A8ABB6D3E0B7FA81EE4346DC14 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswEngin.dll
19:26:47.0528 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswEngin.dll - ok
19:26:47.0532 1088 [ 9AB833956EB46BA28FAE9611569AB921 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnOS.dll
19:26:47.0532 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnOS.dll - ok
19:26:47.0536 1088 [ 2935740E9E6B71C6D28CDA78E2ECDABD ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnIS.dll
19:26:47.0536 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnIS.dll - ok
19:26:47.0541 1088 [ 16D72F62FBF97AFD0511BCFE4C732EA9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnBS.dll
19:26:47.0541 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnBS.dll - ok
19:26:47.0546 1088 [ 45551558282528DD5AD76606D51E6F09 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswScan.dll
19:26:47.0546 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswScan.dll - ok
19:26:47.0551 1088 [ E2D37F405E21BE2534FF4A84F5032ECA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswRep.dll
19:26:47.0551 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswRep.dll - ok
19:26:47.0556 1088 [ C71A884DD6F8CFFA87D70FB75857449C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswFiDb.dll
19:26:47.0556 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswFiDb.dll - ok
19:26:47.0561 1088 [ 96DC744A3A8E1734B1EED92A2AD78CA4 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\algo.dll
19:26:47.0561 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\algo.dll - ok
19:26:47.0565 1088 [ 9B1B3C9FC4011CB5A6C6423ABEEB3793 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\setiface.dll
19:26:47.0566 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\setiface.dll - ok
19:26:47.0570 1088 [ 29E9794708DF51DB5DC89FB2E903A0F6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
19:26:47.0570 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0575 1088 [ A8EDB86FC2A4D6D1285E4C70384AC35A ] C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
19:26:47.0575 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe - ok
19:26:47.0579 1088 [ 14DFDEAF4E589ED3F1FF187A86B9408C ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_a4d6a923711520a9\comctl32.dll
19:26:47.0580 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_a4d6a923711520a9\comctl32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0584 1088 [ A0A2C1D812C231C9BFE119FDC68E341B ] C:\Windows\System32\IDStore.dll
19:26:47.0584 1088 C:\Windows\System32\IDStore.dll - ok
19:26:47.0591 1088 [ 517110BD83835338C037269E603DB55D ] C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
19:26:47.0591 1088 C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe - ok
19:26:47.0597 1088 [ 6CEF7856A3EFAC59470F6208F0F585CE ] C:\Windows\System32\mpr.dll
19:26:47.0597 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mpr.dll - ok
19:26:47.0603 1088 [ BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 ] C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
19:26:47.0603 1088 C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe - ok
19:26:47.0606 1088 [ F162D5F5E845B9DC352DD1BAD8CEF1BC ] C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
19:26:47.0606 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe - ok
19:26:47.0610 1088 [ 94EEAC26F57811BD1AEFC164412F7FCE ] C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll
19:26:47.0610 1088 C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll - ok
19:26:47.0615 1088 [ FCFCD1101C5DA23B4B95F93D02B2C169 ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll
19:26:47.0615 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll - ok
19:26:47.0619 1088 [ 4BA77A5EF71C14C764B0ED4701683E3E ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll
19:26:47.0619 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll - ok
19:26:47.0624 1088 [ E1374D37477322D4956604711008C69D ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
19:26:47.0624 1088 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll - ok
19:26:47.0628 1088 [ 9BB99503D6A4DD62569EDE9E5E2672A5 ] C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
19:26:47.0628 1088 C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll - ok
19:26:47.0633 1088 [ 1F1CA9E99DD5BF918BE0BF30B5A42FDA ] C:\Windows\System32\MsCtfMonitor.dll
19:26:47.0633 1088 C:\Windows\System32\MsCtfMonitor.dll - ok
19:26:47.0637 1088 [ F09A9A1AD21FE618C4C8B0A0D830C886 ] C:\Windows\System32\msutb.dll
19:26:47.0637 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msutb.dll - ok
19:26:47.0641 1088 [ 426BA4E737A7988FD1202AF2F2B2F4A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
19:26:47.0642 1088 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll - ok
19:26:47.0646 1088 [ F404E59DB6A0F122AB26BF4F3E2FD0FA ] C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll
19:26:47.0646 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0649 1088 [ EF2AE43BCD46ABB13FC3E5B2B1935C73 ] C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll
19:26:47.0649 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll - ok
19:26:47.0653 1088 [ 332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 ] C:\Windows\explorer.exe
19:26:47.0653 1088 C:\Windows\explorer.exe - ok
19:26:47.0658 1088 [ F0E5CD1E28E81298AA5CF08E6D052B33 ] C:\Windows\System32\igd10umd64.dll
19:26:47.0658 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igd10umd64.dll - ok
19:26:47.0662 1088 [ EED05D42D91835064703E2318552ED25 ] C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll
19:26:47.0663 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll - ok
19:26:47.0667 1088 [ C58687487F15A3C14B6A18416F055A5B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
19:26:47.0667 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll - ok
19:26:47.0672 1088 [ 5EB6E9C8BE1ACC5830780E0F9A846255 ] C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll
19:26:47.0672 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0676 1088 [ 024352FEEC9042260BB4CFB4D79A206B ] C:\Windows\System32\EhStorShell.dll
19:26:47.0676 1088 C:\Windows\System32\EhStorShell.dll - ok
19:26:47.0681 1088 [ 037A719DAD50603202C978CD802623E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
19:26:47.0681 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll - ok
19:26:47.0693 1088 [ 1BF0CB861A48FEB1638228760750F3CB ] C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll
19:26:47.0693 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0697 1088 [ 1D63F4366288B8A7595397E27010FD44 ] C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll
19:26:47.0697 1088 C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll - ok
19:26:47.0703 1088 [ 49E5753D923F1AC63B22D3DCB0B47E00 ] C:\Windows\System32\uDWM.dll
19:26:47.0703 1088 C:\Windows\System32\uDWM.dll - ok
19:26:47.0706 1088 [ D15618A0FF8DBC2C5BF3726BACC75A0B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll
19:26:47.0706 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll - ok
19:26:47.0711 1088 [ C733D233B623B7FFCE5031E4B756EE26 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\profapi.dll
19:26:47.0711 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\profapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0716 1088 [ D19C4EE2AC7C47B8F5F84FFF1A789D8A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
19:26:47.0716 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe - ok
19:26:47.0721 1088 [ FF5688D309347F2720911D8796912834 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clbcatq.dll
19:26:47.0721 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clbcatq.dll - ok
19:26:47.0725 1088 [ 1295338CFE6F249823EF9BC8D4368A84 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll
19:26:47.0725 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0730 1088 [ 7321F18D1F820612ED0E9F2D4B578A7E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsp.dll
19:26:47.0730 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsp.dll - ok
19:26:47.0735 1088 [ ED8EC63F7522DF4852147C84EC62C36A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rsaenh.dll
19:26:47.0735 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rsaenh.dll - ok
19:26:47.0740 1088 [ 69754747274B76E7FAF287239333D7E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll
19:26:47.0740 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll - ok
19:26:47.0744 1088 [ 938F39B50BAFE13D6F58C7790682C010 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll
19:26:47.0744 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll - ok
19:26:47.0749 1088 [ A7D79E9F660340AB20CD73F12910985F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
19:26:47.0749 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll - ok
19:26:47.0754 1088 [ F93674263F6B07C77956E966953242D9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
19:26:47.0754 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll - ok
19:26:47.0760 1088 [ C02FF01B821FBB72104132E56EC5B881 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
19:26:47.0760 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe - ok
19:26:47.0765 1088 [ 1D817D77C8EB600AB311AAC8E68B5A1A ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll
19:26:47.0765 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll - ok
19:26:47.0769 1088 [ 4F5414602E2544A4554D95517948B705 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll
19:26:47.0769 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0774 1088 [ B26F4F737E8F9DF4F31AF6CF31D05820 ] C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll
19:26:47.0774 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll - ok
19:26:47.0779 1088 [ 0E2F58F6E698EDCB9E58FAD0CBCD0567 ] C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll
19:26:47.0779 1088 C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0784 1088 [ BAAFAF9CEAEC0B73C2A3550A01F6CECB ] C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll
19:26:47.0784 1088 C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll - ok
19:26:47.0788 1088 [ 10FB16B50AFFDA6D44588F3C445DC273 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll
19:26:47.0789 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0794 1088 [ 2EEFF4502F5E13B1BED4A04CCAD64C08 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll
19:26:47.0794 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll - ok
19:26:47.0799 1088 [ D5AEFAD57C08349A4393D987DF7C715D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll
19:26:47.0799 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll - ok
19:26:47.0805 1088 [ 76B978AD795A7E71C48390B000F6023F ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe
19:26:47.0805 1088 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe - ok
19:26:47.0810 1088 [ 418E881201583A3039D81F43E39E6C78 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winsta.dll
19:26:47.0810 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winsta.dll - ok
19:26:47.0815 1088 [ 1A7F10605F9672E101BFA27CAED210D5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe
19:26:47.0815 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe - ok
19:26:47.0819 1088 [ 863F793D15B4026B1A5FDECA873D4D84 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apphelp.dll
19:26:47.0819 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apphelp.dll - ok
19:26:47.0824 1088 [ D98B7ABBBB55FD3A4D9F7B8A7869FCBF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe
19:26:47.0824 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe - ok
19:26:47.0828 1088 [ 43964FA89CCF97BA6BE34D69455AC65F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxtheme.dll
19:26:47.0828 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxtheme.dll - ok
19:26:47.0833 1088 [ F50D3E9B6E2B457F2BFED8F5EB4ED59A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\NTKCUtl.dll
19:26:47.0833 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\NTKCUtl.dll - ok
19:26:47.0838 1088 [ 39C5F32747B3414D1BB216FDB1DEFC58 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll
19:26:47.0838 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0842 1088 [ 1F244A4EF2DC1F462D6EFD41BB0F9BAC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LmSmbKel.dll
19:26:47.0842 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LmSmbKel.dll - ok
19:26:47.0847 1088 [ A7A8CA53D9C9FD90C07AB0EB38E5316B ] C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll
19:26:47.0847 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll - ok
19:26:47.0851 1088 [ 287923557447D7E4BDD7E65B1F0F5428 ] C:\Windows\System32\vsstrace.dll
19:26:47.0851 1088 C:\Windows\System32\vsstrace.dll - ok
19:26:47.0858 1088 [ B2B814492E33DDA3E71D69EFBD97ACE7 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\PowerSettingControl.dll
19:26:47.0858 1088 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\PowerSettingControl.dll - ok
19:26:47.0861 1088 [ CF636C92B762B26F0B39B38E92380A09 ] C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll
19:26:47.0861 1088 C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0866 1088 [ AFB5B500AD69E24ED1BC15D1161641EF ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
19:26:47.0866 1088 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL - ok
19:26:47.0870 1088 [ 0015ACFBBDD164A8A730009908868CA7 ] C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv
19:26:47.0871 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv - ok
19:26:47.0875 1088 [ 802496CB59A30349F9A6DD22D6947644 ] C:\Windows\System32\FDResPub.dll
19:26:47.0875 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FDResPub.dll - ok
19:26:47.0880 1088 [ 32096F187020A54D29C95B3A1467D963 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
19:26:47.0880 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe - ok
19:26:47.0884 1088 [ F1B205F932F62F94506A5F332C895DAF ] C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll
19:26:47.0885 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0889 1088 [ C55516D98DD5D8F0153C2A9B4227DA86 ] C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll
19:26:47.0889 1088 C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll - ok
19:26:47.0894 1088 [ 832CE330DD987227B7DEA8C03F22AEFA ] C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
19:26:47.0894 1088 C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe - ok
19:26:47.0897 1088 [ FCD84C381E0140AF901E58D48882D26B ] C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL
19:26:47.0897 1088 C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL - ok
19:26:47.0902 1088 [ DBD76BC1D498FE368F2C8CB76C3E00A4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe
19:26:47.0902 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe - ok
19:26:47.0906 1088 [ B5055B51BAA0FD0A736A88653DA3C1C0 ] C:\Windows\System32\fundisc.dll
19:26:47.0906 1088 C:\Windows\System32\fundisc.dll - ok
19:26:47.0911 1088 [ 77B5035BC6EDF4D1B6265391AECEE4C0 ] C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll
19:26:47.0911 1088 C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0915 1088 [ EA009C246109A0EEC4E4ED7D3EB3BF5C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100.dll
19:26:47.0915 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100.dll - ok
19:26:47.0920 1088 [ 397FC81BD0FB460508A680C5F825FF9B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100.dll
19:26:47.0920 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100.dll - ok
19:26:47.0924 1088 [ 8999B8631C7FD9F7F9EC3CAFD953BA24 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll
19:26:47.0924 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll - ok
19:26:47.0929 1088 [ 6BB516A31DE232DAB436FF3A117E1E80 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
19:26:47.0929 1088 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe - ok
19:26:47.0934 1088 [ 58F4493BF748A3A89689997B7BD00E95 ] C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll
19:26:47.0934 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll - ok
19:26:47.0941 1088 [ B40420876B9288E0A1C8CCA8A84E5DC9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
19:26:47.0941 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0947 1088 [ 73E8667A19FEEDD856DF2695E9E511D4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wship6.dll
19:26:47.0948 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wship6.dll - ok
19:26:47.0953 1088 [ EE5C8E27C37B79CB54A2FCEEED2DC262 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSHTCPIP.DLL
19:26:47.0953 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSHTCPIP.DLL - ok
19:26:47.0957 1088 [ 12B79422A23814429CDA9E734C58F78F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
19:26:47.0957 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL - ok
19:26:47.0962 1088 [ 9E4B0E7472B4CEBA9E17F440B8CB0AB8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv
19:26:47.0962 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv - ok
19:26:47.0966 1088 [ 603EBD34E216C5654A2D774EAC98D278 ] C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll
19:26:47.0966 1088 C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll - ok
19:26:47.0971 1088 [ BCEA9AB347E53BC03B2E36BE0B8BA0EF ] C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll
19:26:47.0971 1088 C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0975 1088 [ 03A03A453F1AAAE0C73AAAF895321C7A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL
19:26:47.0975 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL - ok
19:26:47.0980 1088 [ A90DC9ABD65DB1A8902F361103029952 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL
19:26:47.0980 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL - ok
19:26:47.0985 1088 [ ED6EE83D61EBC683C2CD8E899EA6FEBE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasadhlp.dll
19:26:47.0985 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasadhlp.dll - ok
19:26:47.0989 1088 [ CFF35B879D1618D42C86644C717BA947 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winnsi.dll
19:26:47.0989 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winnsi.dll - ok
19:26:47.0994 1088 [ 1EBE9524683C7C4EED8B8BC93FB6FBCC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fltLib.dll
19:26:47.0994 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fltLib.dll - ok
19:26:47.0998 1088 [ 545DE96D552AEDCDE95D1C86BDC9B95B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResBhv.dll
19:26:47.0998 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResBhv.dll - ok
19:26:48.0003 1088 [ D7BF4E050440CF0B7B2A2596F0F370F3 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResJs.dll
19:26:48.0003 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResJs.dll - ok
19:26:48.0008 1088 [ 37DAD7CA011038616E067C8F62029FD0 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResMai.dll
19:26:48.0008 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResMai.dll - ok
19:26:48.0013 1088 [ 8122EE05F327EF470670E2CDDFFEB929 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResMes.dll
19:26:48.0013 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResMes.dll - ok
19:26:48.0017 1088 [ EFFA04908678EF527EA32B2E2EE6EC93 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResNS.dll
19:26:48.0018 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResNS.dll - ok
19:26:48.0022 1088 [ A5905C582C88AE8D56834CE4A3627FD1 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResP2P.dll
19:26:48.0022 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResP2P.dll - ok
19:26:48.0027 1088 [ 9207F1A1440EAF18BE0D0C1D487E4F02 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResStd.dll
19:26:48.0027 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResStd.dll - ok
19:26:48.0032 1088 [ 4509D54DF9276534AC433F80E8392206 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResWS.dll
19:26:48.0032 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResWS.dll - ok
19:26:48.0036 1088 [ 0DCF16B1449811EFA47AB52CAC84093C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
19:26:48.0037 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe - ok
19:26:48.0041 1088 [ 285AC1245590372A88B75144A8656A5F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashMaiSv.dll
19:26:48.0041 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashMaiSv.dll - ok
19:26:48.0046 1088 [ 72A7C1EC4D3BF38CB115395AD721AE3C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\ArPot.dll
19:26:48.0046 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\ArPot.dll - ok
19:26:48.0051 1088 [ 923BB61D913C37EAB1570F236CCDCE41 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.dll
19:26:48.0051 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.dll - ok
19:26:48.0056 1088 [ CFB3EEDF620E7F32464A3091BA76D5E8 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\exts.dll
19:26:48.0056 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\exts.dll - ok
19:26:48.0061 1088 [ 0B7E85364CB878E2AD531DB7B601A9E5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll
19:26:48.0061 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll - ok
19:26:48.0065 1088 [ 104A1070E90F1C530328E69B49718841 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll
19:26:48.0065 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0070 1088 [ 5CF640EDDB1E40A5AB1BB743BCDEC610 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll
19:26:48.0070 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0074 1088 [ F787D427F7EB96FBA1E495600BB8CD30 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashWebSv.dll
19:26:48.0074 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashWebSv.dll - ok
19:26:48.0079 1088 [ 5DF5D8CFD9B9573FA3B2C89D9061A240 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll
19:26:48.0079 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll - ok
19:26:48.0084 1088 [ 4130D86B0642EFCBB65AD6B2C9BD022E ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashWsFtr.dll
19:26:48.0084 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashWsFtr.dll - ok
19:26:48.0088 1088 [ 4F6E72B34ED3DC53DCC5E8708E60B61F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\security.dll
19:26:48.0088 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\security.dll - ok
19:26:48.0093 1088 [ 75A97A2C060E72AB49E071E08C7DD2BA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
19:26:48.0093 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll - ok
19:26:48.0098 1088 [ AEBDB652D9273AD61E10C5D8F51C86FB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamnet.dll
19:26:48.0098 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamnet.dll - ok
19:26:48.0103 1088 [ B17ADBBBDC97148D28F995F32C380F2E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
19:26:48.0103 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll - ok
19:26:48.0107 1088 [ 9EAABA4D601004BEA4DAA6E146E19A96 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
19:26:48.0108 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe - ok
19:26:48.0112 1088 [ 2B460CA1AC9A2249C92E54E39A8ACF42 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\snxhk.dll
19:26:48.0112 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\snxhk.dll - ok
19:26:48.0117 1088 [ 420E9BF21339F51B31DF4194D5A0E12E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamcore.dll
19:26:48.0118 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamcore.dll - ok
19:26:48.0122 1088 [ 667981F2E7C26275F0694B58EEE303B9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
19:26:48.0122 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll - ok
19:26:48.0127 1088 [ 352B3DC62A0D259A82A052238425C872 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll
19:26:48.0127 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0132 1088 [ B9A8CBCFCD3EC9D2EA4740AF347BF108 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mpr.dll
19:26:48.0132 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mpr.dll - ok
19:26:48.0137 1088 [ 1B399CC9E24C9D65CEBA5A807C4036D7 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\snxhk64.dll
19:26:48.0137 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\snxhk64.dll - ok
19:26:48.0142 1088 [ 4A435F95B940E93A88FEC144BD409789 ] C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll
19:26:48.0142 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0148 1088 [ 847D3AE376C0817161A14A82C8922A9E ] C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
19:26:48.0148 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll - ok
19:26:48.0155 1088 [ 1EE99A89CC788ADA662441D1E9830529 ] C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
19:26:48.0155 1088 C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0157 1088 [ 2BBF3FDB70B8965DFA0258CBAB41ECCE ] C:\Windows\System32\ssdpapi.dll
19:26:48.0158 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ssdpapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0162 1088 [ 88351B29B622B30962D2FEB6CA8D860B ] C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll
19:26:48.0162 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0166 1088 [ 3FD15B4611D9BDA3F8013548C0ECAECA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntmarta.dll
19:26:48.0167 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntmarta.dll - ok
19:26:48.0172 1088 [ A8BB45F9ECAD993461E0FEF8E2A99152 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll
19:26:48.0172 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0179 1088 [ 87F664BF0B8728382D03B2126127DC98 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswAR.dll
19:26:48.0179 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswAR.dll - ok
19:26:48.0183 1088 [ 0D0FA4434A9434641AB0A6332AC5560A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswRawFS.dll
19:26:48.0183 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswRawFS.dll - ok
19:26:48.0189 1088 [ B47BC7138241E1B836384D5211AE34C8 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\avast.setup
19:26:48.0189 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\avast.setup - ok
19:26:48.0195 1088 [ BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll
19:26:48.0195 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0199 1088 [ 45CFBFA8EDC3DF4E2B7FB0D0260FE051 ] C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll
19:26:48.0199 1088 C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll - ok
19:26:48.0204 1088 [ D1DE1EAFDE97BE41CF6585027FF3E732 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll
19:26:48.0204 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0210 1088 [ 76C4D5C98A808D8C8E0C46280036FAF8 ] C:\Windows\System32\HPZinw12.dll
19:26:48.0210 1088 C:\Windows\System32\HPZinw12.dll - ok
19:26:48.0215 1088 [ E36112A8A6C7F840169A7E92C12F4203 ] C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll
19:26:48.0215 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0220 1088 [ 08DFDBD2FD4EA951DC46B1C7661ED35A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powrprof.dll
19:26:48.0221 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powrprof.dll - ok
19:26:48.0225 1088 [ 18AB2E5A40064ED5F7791AC5946A90F3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimg32.dll
19:26:48.0225 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimg32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0229 1088 [ 936F728E04ACCF3F38801CFFCF1E3F40 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oledlg.dll
19:26:48.0229 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oledlg.dll - ok
19:26:48.0234 1088 [ CA9F7888B524D8100B977C81F44C3234 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winhttp.dll
19:26:48.0234 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winhttp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0240 1088 [ E0D2F6BF46E6053193FAA3E294D657FF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
19:26:48.0240 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe - ok
19:26:48.0244 1088 [ FB19FC5951A88F3C523E35C2C98D23C0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll
19:26:48.0244 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll - ok
19:26:48.0248 1088 [ 9C17DCD6DDFEB1A012544FAF4F2789F6 ] C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll
19:26:48.0248 1088 C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll - ok
19:26:48.0253 1088 [ D27A4546417ED7C4AEA7B3420D4F1F50 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
19:26:48.0253 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe - ok
19:26:48.0259 1088 [ 8E01332CC4B68BC6B5B7EFFE374442AA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll
19:26:48.0259 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0264 1088 [ 68769C3356B3BE5D1C732C97B9A80D6E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PEAuth.sys
19:26:48.0264 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PEAuth.sys - ok
19:26:48.0269 1088 [ 1727B2A2F379A32B864C096FA794AADC ] C:\Windows\System32\aepic.dll
19:26:48.0269 1088 C:\Windows\System32\aepic.dll - ok
19:26:48.0272 1088 [ C6DCD1D11ED6827F05C00773C3E7053C ] C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll
19:26:48.0272 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0276 1088 [ 895C9AB0A855547445C4181195230757 ] C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll
19:26:48.0276 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll - ok
19:26:48.0283 1088 [ 3EA8A16169C26AFBEB544E0E48421186 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
19:26:48.0283 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys - ok
19:26:48.0286 1088 [ C6CC9297BD53E5229653303E556AA539 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftfslh.sys
19:26:48.0286 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftfslh.sys - ok
19:26:48.0290 1088 [ BC617A4E1B4FA8DF523A061739A0BD87 ] C:\Windows\System32\seclogon.dll
19:26:48.0290 1088 C:\Windows\System32\seclogon.dll - ok
19:26:48.0295 1088 [ 390AA7BC52CEE43F6790CDEA1E776703 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys
19:26:48.0295 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys - ok
19:26:48.0303 1088 [ C3CDDD18F43D44AB713CF8C4916F7696 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
19:26:48.0303 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe - ok
19:26:48.0306 1088 [ 210FCACAF902B2CD47CF9FD17D846146 ] C:\Windows\System32\aeevts.dll
19:26:48.0306 1088 C:\Windows\System32\aeevts.dll - ok
19:26:48.0311 1088 [ 27E461F0BE5BFF5FC737328F749538C3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys
19:26:48.0311 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys - ok
19:26:48.0316 1088 [ 4E5FE39C1076D115EC8BFCFE14D75B80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credssp.dll
19:26:48.0316 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credssp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0323 1088 [ DF687E3D8836BFB04FCC0615BF15A519 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
19:26:48.0323 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys - ok
19:26:48.0329 1088 [ BF9CCC0BF39B418C8D0AE8B05CF95B7D ] C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll
19:26:48.0329 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll - ok
19:26:48.0333 1088 [ 40F0849F65D13EE87B9A9AE3C1DD6823 ] C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
19:26:48.0333 1088 C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll - ok
19:26:48.0337 1088 [ 8DD52E8E6128F4B2DA92CE27402871C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
19:26:48.0337 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0341 1088 [ BB1F85D0A9F2035241EA49F9383860A1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\Pehook.dll
19:26:48.0342 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\Pehook.dll - ok
19:26:48.0346 1088 [ B2DB6ABA2E292235749B80A9C3DFA867 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll
19:26:48.0346 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0351 1088 [ 0364256B4A2A93A8C8CDA6B3B5A0EFF5 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiatrace.dll
19:26:48.0352 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wiatrace.dll - ok
19:26:48.0356 1088 [ 7E7AFD841694F6AC397E99D75CEAD49D ] C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
19:26:48.0356 1088 C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll - ok
19:26:48.0362 1088 [ 13693B6354DD6E72DC5131DA7D764B90 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
19:26:48.0362 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe - ok
19:26:48.0370 1088 [ 85683DF1F917E4D7F6BE1A04986BF1C8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.dll
19:26:48.0370 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0374 1088 [ 68ECCA523ED760AAFC03C5D587569859 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samcli.dll
19:26:48.0374 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samcli.dll - ok
19:26:48.0378 1088 [ 40CAEEE0EAF1B8569F7C8DF6420F2CB9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc.dll
19:26:48.0378 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0382 1088 [ 84799328D87B3091A3BDD251E1AD31F9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc_os.dll
19:26:48.0382 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc_os.dll - ok
19:26:48.0387 1088 [ 6177E1A8F215576A56D437B48A00848B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftsync.dll
19:26:48.0387 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftsync.dll - ok
19:26:48.0392 1088 [ 295E1F2BC1AFDAFD98FF426BCE524BA9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftuser.dll
19:26:48.0392 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftuser.dll - ok
19:26:48.0398 1088 [ A733CC986EB51F8FBF598B981DC19FBA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftcore.dll
19:26:48.0398 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftcore.dll - ok
19:26:48.0403 1088 [ 990B7944D4974506505DBE605B688290 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\ISchedule.dll
19:26:48.0403 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\ISchedule.dll - ok
19:26:48.0407 1088 [ 1C6B1F719AE33E9BEC6C05A974E3286A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\SyncDll.dll
19:26:48.0407 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\SyncDll.dll - ok
19:26:48.0412 1088 [ D1A4DBB8A29F7FFC78378F47F9EA6B91 ] C:\Windows\System32\HPZipm12.dll
19:26:48.0412 1088 C:\Windows\System32\HPZipm12.dll - ok
19:26:48.0417 1088 [ 789E85ABF9AE62B2EF097243480F6BBF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\sqlite3.dll
19:26:48.0417 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\sqlite3.dll - ok
19:26:48.0421 1088 [ A4639490B52476C2BF2E6A423F156C9D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\agent_stub.dll
19:26:48.0421 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\agent_stub.dll - ok
19:26:48.0426 1088 [ 1B133B22B59168D130890020192404EE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\ACE.dll
19:26:48.0426 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\ACE.dll - ok
19:26:48.0432 1088 [ 98C4A9AE3E95F0BBDAEE049990B58514 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\OutlookDispatch.dll
19:26:48.0432 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\OutlookDispatch.dll - ok
19:26:48.0438 1088 [ CA6ADE4F7761BB15B3325356DC3B82BB ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_4bf7e3e2bf9ada4c\mfc90u.dll
19:26:48.0438 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_4bf7e3e2bf9ada4c\mfc90u.dll - ok
19:26:48.0442 1088 [ 2715556ADC037C8B2113049094E06AEE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BookmarkDLL.dll
19:26:48.0442 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BookmarkDLL.dll - ok
19:26:48.0450 1088 [ A3FDFC8F555465B7874CA58F621D4974 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\WinSetDLL.dll
19:26:48.0450 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\WinSetDLL.dll - ok
19:26:48.0453 1088 [ 9EAF2E6F307614DC64AFDAF7527B1037 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\MailConverter32.dll
19:26:48.0453 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\MailConverter32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0457 1088 [ 8BC9DB92C4B2F3BE89185BEAB2AFC1F6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mapi32.dll
19:26:48.0457 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mapi32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0462 1088 [ 63EF943CA0CDC338A764E000357031F8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\VssAgent.dll
19:26:48.0462 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\VssAgent.dll - ok
19:26:48.0467 1088 [ 13337A3FB17F2242487FD45488ED0485 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vssapi.dll
19:26:48.0467 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vssapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0472 1088 [ F10E5311E5093FA3C00FF88C54C32FCA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atl.dll
19:26:48.0472 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atl.dll - ok
19:26:48.0477 1088 [ B940289C83121046BD6A60ACC6028593 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vsstrace.dll
19:26:48.0477 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vsstrace.dll - ok
19:26:48.0484 1088 [ EE867A0870FC9E4972BA9EAAD35651E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
19:26:48.0484 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll - ok
19:26:48.0487 1088 [ FBFCA1A574D47EE575448B719CBBF2E4 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_49768ef57548175e\MFC90ENU.DLL
19:26:48.0487 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_49768ef57548175e\MFC90ENU.DLL - ok
19:26:48.0495 1088 [ 32BFCF1CA719F2A3A31C721BD5F90303 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftpsr.dll
19:26:48.0495 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftpsr.dll - ok
19:26:48.0498 1088 [ 40EE4E67311F4019CCA2120D88C60576 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftfsi_wow64.dll
19:26:48.0498 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftfsi_wow64.dll - ok
19:26:48.0503 1088 [ 6F8E3B7B70E1BBA871212940C1FBDF60 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensApi.dll
19:26:48.0503 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensApi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0508 1088 [ 09AB81CEE443569D9A3CC151DDF70444 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftcomp.dll
19:26:48.0508 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftcomp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0513 1088 [ 8EA53101FF2B15BDFF934B62A8FB326D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll
19:26:48.0513 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll - ok
19:26:48.0517 1088 [ A6C29DB53ECA94FA8591C5388D604B82 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll
19:26:48.0517 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0521 1088 [ B4ADEBBF5E3677CCE9651E0F01F7CC28 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys
19:26:48.0521 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys - ok
19:26:48.0526 1088 [ 441FBA48BFF01FDB9D5969EBC1838F0B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys
19:26:48.0526 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys - ok
19:26:48.0531 1088 [ 617E29A0B0A2807466560D4C4E338D3E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys
19:26:48.0531 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys - ok
19:26:48.0535 1088 [ 3D3CBD1847F980FB03343A63671E7886 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
19:26:48.0535 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll - ok
19:26:48.0540 1088 [ 0915C4DB6DBC3BB9E11B7ECBBE4B7159 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll
19:26:48.0540 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll - ok
19:26:48.0545 1088 [ 99B9343280AF6A4C0F27CF2E28E94BBF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dssenh.dll
19:26:48.0545 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dssenh.dll - ok
19:26:48.0549 1088 [ 666E57B6B51824D1D235F80A3DD70A13 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappprxy.dll
19:26:48.0549 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappprxy.dll - ok
19:26:48.0555 1088 [ F11A57E91FDAECFB41A5CB21EB1EBC8E ] C:\Windows\System32\dssenh.dll
19:26:48.0555 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dssenh.dll - ok
19:26:48.0558 1088 [ B2E1E4A16EDD02396F451F915FA3CBFA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rastapi.dll
19:26:48.0559 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rastapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0563 1088 [ 44C96B48112EB24AE7764EBF1C527000 ] C:\Windows\System32\rastapi.dll
19:26:48.0563 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rastapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0567 1088 [ 1097F3035BAF46CED8B332B3564C5108 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gpapi.dll
19:26:48.0567 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gpapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0572 1088 [ BA32509D9B340162327B341013DE6522 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tapi32.dll
19:26:48.0572 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tapi32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0577 1088 [ FAFAE01E889DC9C05A6CA2138CFC220B ] C:\Windows\System32\tapi32.dll
19:26:48.0577 1088 C:\Windows\System32\tapi32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0584 1088 [ 19B07E7E8915D701225DA41CB3877306 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
19:26:48.0584 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0587 1088 [ 704314FD398C81D5F342CAA5DF7B7F21 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbemcomn.dll
19:26:48.0587 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbemcomn.dll - ok
19:26:48.0591 1088 [ 7DB5AA22A8A8E5C2D335F44853C1F6DE ] C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll
19:26:48.0591 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll - ok
19:26:48.0596 1088 [ A34A587FFFD45FA649FBA6D03784D257 ] C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
19:26:48.0596 1088 C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0600 1088 [ E8B1FE6669397D1772D8196DF0E57A9E ] C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll
19:26:48.0600 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0605 1088 [ 3F50200237961034FACE602373838980 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallAPI.dll
19:26:48.0605 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallAPI.dll - ok
19:26:48.0610 1088 [ 701C9EB15E1E23D22F7C7184C0506673 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
19:26:48.0610 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll - ok
19:26:48.0614 1088 [ 0C52762C606BCF6A377D5E4688191A6B ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
19:26:48.0614 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll - ok
19:26:48.0619 1088 [ CE292C4C10B8DB6070F262EA2733F0DC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqmapi.dll
19:26:48.0619 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqmapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0623 1088 [ 27B9E163740A226B65E4B9E186117911 ] C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll
19:26:48.0623 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0631 1088 [ 794D4B48DFB6E999537C7C3947863463 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
19:26:48.0631 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe - ok
19:26:48.0634 1088 [ A399514D3B28C9A3453A486BBAAFF1C7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdscore.dll
19:26:48.0634 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdscore.dll - ok
19:26:48.0638 1088 [ 7B38D7916A7CD058C16A0A6CA5077901 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdscore.dll
19:26:48.0638 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wdscore.dll - ok
19:26:48.0643 1088 [ 7DF186D86CF8C571A12AAB788C777F84 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscproxystub.dll
19:26:48.0643 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscproxystub.dll - ok
19:26:48.0647 1088 [ C5B0324DB461559ADD070E632A6919FA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemprox.dll
19:26:48.0647 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemprox.dll - ok
19:26:48.0653 1088 [ 666A60F6F5E719856FF6254E0966EFF7 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
19:26:48.0653 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll - ok
19:26:48.0656 1088 [ D9F42719019740BAA6D1C6D536CBDAA6 ] C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
19:26:48.0656 1088 C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0660 1088 [ 377F0C1DDBFA6A43CB7E7568BC0ECED0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\unimdm.tsp
19:26:48.0660 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\unimdm.tsp - ok
19:26:48.0665 1088 [ 05F5A0D14A2EE1D8255C2AA0E9E8E694 ] C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
19:26:48.0665 1088 C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll - ok
19:26:48.0669 1088 [ 0255C22D99602534F15CBB8D9B6F152F ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll
19:26:48.0669 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll - ok
19:26:48.0674 1088 [ CFEFA40DDE34659BE5211966EAD86437 ] C:\Windows\System32\netmsg.dll
19:26:48.0674 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netmsg.dll - ok
19:26:48.0678 1088 [ E4B72E71EC37A59FE574A998A0C0EB9B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netmsg.dll
19:26:48.0678 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netmsg.dll - ok
19:26:48.0683 1088 [ 89E783711AF91AF09E1EF30EF3107446 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sscore.dll
19:26:48.0683 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sscore.dll - ok
19:26:48.0687 1088 [ FF80CAD87555E8E4D2CFD7B9058343F8 ] C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll
19:26:48.0687 1088 C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll - ok
19:26:48.0691 1088 [ 590D5C506044FE02FF7643E32FF9BDAC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wer.dll
19:26:48.0691 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wer.dll - ok
19:26:48.0696 1088 [ AE9898D5600A232CD8AE3298692162E5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clusapi.dll
19:26:48.0696 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clusapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0701 1088 [ 1E8D06AAE74FED674C1156B3FEA911C2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Faultrep.dll
19:26:48.0701 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Faultrep.dll - ok
19:26:48.0706 1088 [ 12C45E3CB6D65F73209549E2D02ECA7A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll
19:26:48.0706 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll - ok
19:26:48.0714 1088 [ CFC7D8289D2B5F3CF8D16E2DB7F93D4A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\fastprox.dll
19:26:48.0714 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\fastprox.dll - ok
19:26:48.0719 1088 [ A3F5E8EC1316C3E2562B82694A251C9E ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll
19:26:48.0719 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll - ok
19:26:48.0723 1088 [ 6B44700917F45B19B96B46B345B6F0E7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDMain.exe
19:26:48.0723 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDMain.exe - ok
19:26:48.0729 1088 [ 919001D2BB17DF06CA3F8AC16AD039F6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sxs.dll
19:26:48.0729 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sxs.dll - ok
19:26:48.0737 1088 [ 244C6722289F4869068992FD7D8A8832 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemdisp.dll
19:26:48.0737 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemdisp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0740 1088 [ 5610B0425518D185331CB8E968D060E6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wmiutils.dll
19:26:48.0740 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wmiutils.dll - ok
19:26:48.0745 1088 [ D9A9702E43A5859896F34898D5FD3FEC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll
19:26:48.0745 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll - ok
19:26:48.0750 1088 [ E3E811471DE781900FF21C1FD84E941E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdsapi.dll
19:26:48.0750 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdsapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0755 1088 [ EE26D130808D16C0E417BBBED0451B34 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntdsapi.dll
19:26:48.0755 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ntdsapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0759 1088 [ D2A0FFA75AB181B19B5EB93BB29C7686 ] C:\Windows\System32\unimdm.tsp
19:26:48.0759 1088 C:\Windows\System32\unimdm.tsp - ok
19:26:48.0764 1088 [ E675DE8CF57D8814218733B3DAE896D7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uniplat.dll
19:26:48.0764 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uniplat.dll - ok
19:26:48.0769 1088 [ 94B7DF336815B47236724019FAB24B7C ] C:\Windows\System32\uniplat.dll
19:26:48.0769 1088 C:\Windows\System32\uniplat.dll - ok
19:26:48.0773 1088 [ F3FB146CDBDD26FCD0CF7941C547BEE4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kmddsp.tsp
19:26:48.0773 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kmddsp.tsp - ok
19:26:48.0778 1088 [ 41326DD08ACC0CDC5F8177AF96C066E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\kmddsp.tsp
19:26:48.0778 1088 C:\Windows\System32\kmddsp.tsp - ok
19:26:48.0782 1088 [ AA11A26692E0DB2996CAEFE9EC61F61F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ndptsp.tsp
19:26:48.0782 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ndptsp.tsp - ok
19:26:48.0787 1088 [ 1D6BC2769DA66C1145F4DA5A65F52E61 ] C:\Windows\System32\ndptsp.tsp
19:26:48.0787 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ndptsp.tsp - ok
19:26:48.0792 1088 [ E2F6CC0D191361EE94FEA3957653F531 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hidphone.tsp
19:26:48.0792 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hidphone.tsp - ok
19:26:48.0796 1088 [ 7C1BAE7D23D4874FEE256A2B9C00E019 ] C:\Windows\System32\hidphone.tsp
19:26:48.0796 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hidphone.tsp - ok
19:26:48.0801 1088 [ 63DF770DF74ACB370EF5A16727069AAF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hid.dll
19:26:48.0801 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hid.dll - ok
19:26:48.0808 1088 [ 81749E073AC5857B044A686B406E5244 ] C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll
19:26:48.0808 1088 C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0811 1088 [ 1128637CAD49A8E3C8B5FA5D0A061525 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptdll.dll
19:26:48.0811 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptdll.dll - ok
19:26:48.0816 1088 [ 1FF7E4F548C7C372C804938F0D5B36AE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netcfgx.dll
19:26:48.0816 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netcfgx.dll - ok
19:26:48.0820 1088 [ 8C338238C16777A802D6A9211EB2BA50 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netprofm.dll
19:26:48.0820 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netprofm.dll - ok
19:26:48.0824 1088 [ 5F28111C648F1E24F7DBC87CDEB091B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
19:26:48.0824 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll - ok
19:26:48.0829 1088 [ 2AF094C822BD6094F14A8E85FB51D52A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\resutils.dll
19:26:48.0829 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\resutils.dll - ok
19:26:48.0836 1088 [ 344FCC9850C3A8A3B4D3C65151AF8E4C ] C:\Windows\System32\resutils.dll
19:26:48.0836 1088 C:\Windows\System32\resutils.dll - ok
19:26:48.0840 1088 [ 6383C60EC0133B14F5705F96369421B2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hnetcfg.dll
19:26:48.0840 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hnetcfg.dll - ok
19:26:48.0845 1088 [ 3B367397320C26DBA890B260F80D1B1B ] C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll
19:26:48.0845 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll - ok
19:26:48.0850 1088 [ 5EB55F661DEBF156E126160BCD4D89F8 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemcore.dll
19:26:48.0850 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemcore.dll - ok
19:26:48.0855 1088 [ 5AE88135C6A86FCD67BA16AFBB1C8389 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\esscli.dll
19:26:48.0855 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\esscli.dll - ok
19:26:48.0859 1088 [ 087D8668C71634A3A3761135ABF16EEE ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\esscli.dll
19:26:48.0859 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\esscli.dll - ok
19:26:48.0864 1088 [ 162D247E995EAEBF3EF4289069E1111C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll
19:26:48.0864 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll - ok
19:26:48.0868 1088 [ 67F9B5C7E215B48F9256757E9CC09A7B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasppp.dll
19:26:48.0868 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasppp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0872 1088 [ A717A35120DBAB5AB707AB40662AF9DD ] C:\Windows\System32\rasppp.dll
19:26:48.0872 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rasppp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0877 1088 [ 3285481F5C12305CA104A6C493CA5A0B ] C:\Windows\System32\spoolss.dll
19:26:48.0877 1088 C:\Windows\System32\spoolss.dll - ok
19:26:48.0882 1088 [ C5AC93CF3BA30D367FB49148A2B673B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
19:26:48.0882 1088 C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll - ok
19:26:48.0886 1088 [ 488256C0AFA4D9C1CB3084C2956288DF ] C:\Windows\System32\CNMLMAA.DLL
19:26:48.0886 1088 C:\Windows\System32\CNMLMAA.DLL - ok
19:26:48.0891 1088 [ 51C6A7165FE38E52D3C13DF4E31654EB ] C:\Windows\System32\hpinksts8811LM.dll
19:26:48.0891 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hpinksts8811LM.dll - ok
19:26:48.0897 1088 [ 2AA28E71DBB6627DEB7835D52C984C55 ] C:\Windows\System32\hpmpw081.dll
19:26:48.0898 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hpmpw081.dll - ok
19:26:48.0901 1088 [ 3020D03F7F4C8F53A173B50C88DDCA84 ] C:\Windows\System32\hpmpm081.dll
19:26:48.0901 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hpmpm081.dll - ok
19:26:48.0905 1088 [ BD8A0FA8C39658DFAE2169DA58A594CA ] C:\Windows\System32\hpmlm121.dll
19:26:48.0905 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hpmlm121.dll - ok
19:26:48.0910 1088 [ 19E41CCCEE697CC9465396B370929792 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll
19:26:48.0910 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll - ok
19:26:48.0914 1088 [ 32A3C8600AF124CBAAD845F13CFAE3CB ] C:\Windows\System32\tcpmon.dll
19:26:48.0914 1088 C:\Windows\System32\tcpmon.dll - ok
19:26:48.0919 1088 [ 93518C6EDE0B61BCBD02BDB02BD05FEE ] C:\Windows\System32\snmpapi.dll
19:26:48.0919 1088 C:\Windows\System32\snmpapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0924 1088 [ 1220595CABA75AB91A6B3FA3B89483CC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\snmpapi.dll
19:26:48.0924 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\snmpapi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0931 1088 [ 6357E2B68753A1F5CF4A68A25C4FD14A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsnmp32.dll
19:26:48.0931 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsnmp32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0935 1088 [ FFF9D00CF16397C64317F213484F94BD ] C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll
19:26:48.0935 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll - ok
19:26:48.0939 1088 [ DF72A9936D0C3F517083119648814B09 ] C:\Windows\System32\usbmon.dll
19:26:48.0939 1088 C:\Windows\System32\usbmon.dll - ok
19:26:48.0946 1088 [ 633C2C060CF857099F6C4F8D75C952B1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WlS0WndH.dll
19:26:48.0946 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WlS0WndH.dll - ok
19:26:48.0950 1088 [ A1D7E3ADCDB07DDB6F423862DCB1A52B ] C:\Windows\System32\WSDMon.dll
19:26:48.0950 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WSDMon.dll - ok
19:26:48.0954 1088 [ 73F6C5223F7E9B5780DD4A6C30FCF569 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSDApi.dll
19:26:48.0954 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSDApi.dll - ok
19:26:48.0959 1088 [ DB846EECA70EE9D2E2FF31147C57B0F4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webservices.dll
19:26:48.0959 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webservices.dll - ok
19:26:48.0964 1088 [ 89D90579E5FB1469CB0464F6512E42B7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fundisc.dll
19:26:48.0964 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fundisc.dll - ok
19:26:48.0971 1088 [ F34CFADA6C48DAA41B996D24C7D8D3CA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdPnp.dll
19:26:48.0971 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdPnp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0975 1088 [ 4581716B4BF76ACFD8E167EB0B26D82A ] C:\Windows\System32\fdPnp.dll
19:26:48.0975 1088 C:\Windows\System32\fdPnp.dll - ok
19:26:48.0980 1088 [ 1D626FE2E13C1CE49CA0136CFF214E93 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll
19:26:48.0980 1088 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll - ok
19:26:48.0985 1088 [ B5ED5424F3719BA248C6A1497DF2407C ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\CNMPDAA.DLL
19:26:48.0985 1088 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\CNMPDAA.DLL - ok
19:26:48.0989 1088 [ A3D05983DC29640E218D592EBC7E09F3 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\hpcpp130.dll
19:26:48.0990 1088 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\hpcpp130.dll - ok
19:26:48.0994 1088 [ 2F040CF0613A6D64DCBBA9EE81F5A5AE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsrole.dll
19:26:48.0994 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsrole.dll - ok
19:26:48.0999 1088 [ BE3953C7DAE4ECC89134CF64A903F8ED ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\win32spl.dll
19:26:49.0000 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\win32spl.dll - ok
19:26:49.0005 1088 [ 548CB980D7876E207CC9F8B60C1587A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll
19:26:49.0005 1088 C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll - ok
19:26:49.0008 1088 [ 4BDBBE5E4208022DD794F7EEEB0F7366 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SPInf.dll
19:26:49.0008 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SPInf.dll - ok
19:26:49.0014 1088 [ 507D5567A0A4EE86C4B0CE2CE1777025 ] C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll
19:26:49.0014 1088 C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll - ok
19:26:49.0017 1088 [ 839F96DBAAFD3353E0B248A5E0BD2A51 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasapi32.dll
19:26:49.0017 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasapi32.dll - ok
19:26:49.0022 1088 [ FFA7172354B9256DBB2CDD75F16F33FE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasman.dll
19:26:49.0022 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasman.dll - ok
19:26:49.0027 1088 [ 5A5FEDDF02588B8F9FE4A95E5E7EAE97 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappcfg.dll
19:26:49.0027 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappcfg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0032 1088 [ 776AE0564F8B1C282E331FD95A1BDC5F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
19:26:49.0032 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemsvc.dll - ok
19:26:49.0036 1088 [ 0FE5CD5F9C9248F42D1EF56E495B182E ] C:\Windows\System32\vpnike.dll
19:26:49.0036 1088 C:\Windows\System32\vpnike.dll - ok
19:26:49.0040 1088 [ 718B6F51AB7F6FE2988A36868F9AD3AB ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
19:26:49.0040 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll - ok
19:26:49.0045 1088 [ 2F4348DC0D06A0EBA5F5C4CB435790C1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll
19:26:49.0045 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll - ok
19:26:49.0049 1088 [ 207CF171B1C6B8AE50C1FBF87363EEBC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\raschap.dll
19:26:49.0049 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\raschap.dll - ok
19:26:49.0054 1088 [ 6A84E68B538B8B04608BF2F0D426CE6F ] C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll
19:26:49.0054 1088 C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll - ok
19:26:49.0061 1088 [ 108C2CFA5527458C096A699929ECBD80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credui.dll
19:26:49.0061 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credui.dll - ok
19:26:49.0066 1088 [ 0143DB80DACFB7C2B5B7009ED9063353 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
19:26:49.0066 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiutils.dll - ok
19:26:49.0070 1088 [ 0AB34456654C283DAA13B8D2BA21439B ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
19:26:49.0070 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll - ok
19:26:49.0074 1088 [ DDD0357A92FA843EFF8915ED17253D6C ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll
19:26:49.0074 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll - ok
19:26:49.0080 1088 [ D41FEBD098234F02485A4EA98D4730A4 ] C:\Windows\System32\ncobjapi.dll
19:26:49.0081 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ncobjapi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0085 1088 [ A4CC7227A452C4909F9499D91B184364 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncobjapi.dll
19:26:49.0085 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncobjapi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0089 1088 [ 6F40D6FB05E0C1E5402812B426971AF0 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll
19:26:49.0089 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll - ok
19:26:49.0094 1088 [ B95F6501A2F8B2E78C697FEC401970CE ] C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
19:26:49.0094 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll - ok
19:26:49.0099 1088 [ 92E0508D924512F63FFEEFE498CBD11F ] C:\Windows\System32\p2pcollab.dll
19:26:49.0099 1088 C:\Windows\System32\p2pcollab.dll - ok
19:26:49.0104 1088 [ 2DF29664ED261F0FC448E58F338F0671 ] C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll
19:26:49.0104 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0109 1088 [ 582AC6D9873E31DFA28A4547270862DD ] C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL
19:26:49.0109 1088 C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL - ok
19:26:49.0114 1088 [ D4191EFAB91E00FC09257AA5EBAF503B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprapi.dll
19:26:49.0114 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprapi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0119 1088 [ EAB975DB4C2805927FE5BD047D05C9AA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netshell.dll
19:26:49.0119 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netshell.dll - ok
19:26:49.0125 1088 [ 506A83A3BEEE9FCA09F0170DE9FC7D1B ] C:\Windows\System32\fveui.dll
19:26:49.0125 1088 C:\Windows\System32\fveui.dll - ok
19:26:49.0131 1088 [ 591FE0A6CEB19BF886CEB1331F591940 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncrypt.dll
19:26:49.0131 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncrypt.dll - ok
19:26:49.0135 1088 [ A42F2C1EB3B66C54FB3C7B79D30C1A6D ] C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll
19:26:49.0135 1088 C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll - ok
19:26:49.0140 1088 [ CE71B9119A258EDD0A05B37D7B0F92E3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcrypt.dll
19:26:49.0140 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcrypt.dll - ok
19:26:49.0147 1088 [ E8449FE262D7406BCB2AC2A45C53EC5F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcryptprimitives.dll
19:26:49.0147 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcryptprimitives.dll - ok
19:26:49.0154 1088 [ 220159496484D34009DE71CA1A68E0D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\NCProv.dll
19:26:49.0154 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\NCProv.dll - ok
19:26:49.0161 1088 [ 7D4DC95A1F5E0818E74A399960569EA1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapi.dll
19:26:49.0161 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0167 1088 [ C47F35CC6FA4F1BDBEF8F87AC1A46537 ] C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll
19:26:49.0167 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0170 1088 [ 7A6986DD659B96398A11AF5173892715 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cabinet.dll
19:26:49.0170 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cabinet.dll - ok
19:26:49.0174 1088 [ FA43D418BC945D27D0625B697B8442B5 ] C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll
19:26:49.0174 1088 C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll - ok
19:26:49.0179 1088 [ FB633DCC8664E4CCACF562DB5BAE38CF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wups.dll
19:26:49.0179 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wups.dll - ok
19:26:49.0183 1088 [ E746ED90132C6B6313CE9179F56BD31D ] C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll
19:26:49.0183 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll - ok
19:26:49.0188 1088 [ 72794D112CBAFF3BC0C29BF7350D4741 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
19:26:49.0188 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE - ok
19:26:49.0194 1088 [ C797D1677BA81306AFBB9FA8A9A8F483 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSHARED.DLL
19:26:49.0194 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSHARED.DLL - ok
19:26:49.0202 1088 [ 7717F84F483002815490033BF069DABD ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_72d273598668a06b\GdiPlus.dll
19:26:49.0202 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_72d273598668a06b\GdiPlus.dll - ok
19:26:49.0205 1088 [ 565A30B70BE8A9B171839003F2D69683 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hlink.dll
19:26:49.0205 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hlink.dll - ok
19:26:49.0210 1088 [ 74AF1FFCAFD60DA88A386AE161F56438 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\en-us\CVHIntl.dll
19:26:49.0210 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\en-us\CVHIntl.dll - ok
19:26:49.0215 1088 [ B08E3476F0874DBAD672D0AC4FB2580B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftintf.dll
19:26:49.0215 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftintf.dll - ok
19:26:49.0223 1088 [ 4C1E16B9A53102C8D6FBA587CBCB95DE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msv1_0.dll
19:26:49.0223 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msv1_0.dll - ok
19:26:49.0226 1088 [ 1CDEA9188899E76D4FFD54C9D512CCDB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll
19:26:49.0226 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll - ok
19:26:49.0231 1088 [ 93221146D4EBBF314C29B23CD6CC391D ] C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll
19:26:49.0231 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll - ok
19:26:49.0235 1088 [ 46EF9DC96265FD0B423DB72E7C38C2A5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdi.dll
19:26:49.0235 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0240 1088 [ 54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe
19:26:49.0240 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe - ok
19:26:49.0244 1088 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll
19:26:49.0244 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0248 1088 [ 4449D23E8F197862F1B16F1E6C89C36C ] C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll
19:26:49.0249 1088 C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll - ok
19:26:49.0253 1088 [ E98278865E8DABA21CFE5FE4BE34210A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceApi.dll
19:26:49.0253 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceApi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0258 1088 [ BF4AC709BE5BF64F331F5D67773A0C82 ] C:\Windows\System32\perftrack.dll
19:26:49.0258 1088 C:\Windows\System32\perftrack.dll - ok
19:26:49.0262 1088 [ 9719E3D834F5C8C43F56A93DFA497023 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnpts.dll
19:26:49.0262 1088 C:\Windows\System32\pnpts.dll - ok
19:26:49.0267 1088 [ E64D9EC8018C55873B40FDEE9DBEF5B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
19:26:49.0267 1088 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0271 1088 [ 9689A9C7F7C2A1A423CDA2C3B43FFF65 ] C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll
19:26:49.0271 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll - ok
19:26:49.0275 1088 [ 7FFD52D73352806969D424EF327D10A7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\radardt.dll
19:26:49.0275 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\radardt.dll - ok
19:26:49.0280 1088 [ 46863C4CC5B68EB09EA2D5EEF0F1193A ] C:\Windows\System32\radardt.dll
19:26:49.0280 1088 C:\Windows\System32\radardt.dll - ok
19:26:49.0285 1088 [ E811F8510B133E70CF6E509FB809824F ] C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
19:26:49.0285 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll - ok
19:26:49.0292 1088 [ D99621C0735B21DCC8BC4FEF02F379EF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Apphlpdm.dll
19:26:49.0293 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Apphlpdm.dll - ok
19:26:49.0299 1088 [ E1B22739C933BE33F53DB58C5393ADD3 ] C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll
19:26:49.0299 1088 C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll - ok
19:26:49.0303 1088 [ AFA79C343F9D1555F7E5D5FA70BB2A14 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
19:26:49.0303 1088 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0308 1088 [ C693E642ACFBDD76433AF6BE3C3EEE6F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
19:26:49.0308 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0312 1088 [ 4F15D75ADF6156BF56ECED6D4A55C389 ] C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL
19:26:49.0312 1088 C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL - ok
19:26:49.0319 1088 [ FB4EB9352B7D698E6B3C2AA2ED724DAD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authz.dll
19:26:49.0319 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authz.dll - ok
19:26:49.0324 1088 [ DB603D3FD090C66F9709EF6493C26BA3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FwRemoteSvr.dll
19:26:49.0324 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FwRemoteSvr.dll - ok
19:26:49.0328 1088 [ 9BC93C9ACFA34DB5A41B89357B31E4ED ] C:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll
19:26:49.0328 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll - ok
19:26:49.0332 1088 [ 3977D4A871CA0D4F2ED1E7DB46829731 ] C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
19:26:49.0332 1088 C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll - ok
19:26:49.0337 1088 [ 29CA5974FAB0E8AE4AA7814FE05CF832 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll
19:26:49.0337 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll - ok
19:26:49.0341 1088 [ F7073C962C4FB7C415565DDE109DE49F ] C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll
19:26:49.0341 1088 C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll - ok
19:26:49.0346 1088 [ 9A85ABCE0FDD1AF8E79E731EB0B679F3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc.dll
19:26:49.0346 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc.dll - ok
19:26:49.0351 1088 [ 15E298B5EC5B89C5994A59863969D9FF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npmproxy.dll
19:26:49.0351 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npmproxy.dll - ok
19:26:49.0355 1088 [ 58A0CDABEA255616827B1C22C9994466 ] C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll
19:26:49.0355 1088 C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll - ok
19:26:49.0360 1088 [ F7FE730CE31B54145DEE1F1482BCCDD7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ndiscapCfg.dll
19:26:49.0360 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ndiscapCfg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0364 1088 [ 79AFFC7FEEA9CD2FEFEA5EF3B631A02C ] C:\Windows\System32\ndiscapCfg.dll
19:26:49.0364 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ndiscapCfg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0369 1088 [ 613C8CE10A5FDE582BA5FA64C4D56AAA ] C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll
19:26:49.0369 1088 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll - ok
19:26:49.0373 1088 [ 761A3A4038C1FD4F5795427907C28484 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rascfg.dll
19:26:49.0373 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rascfg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0378 1088 [ 2E2072EB48238FCA8FBB7A9F5FABAC45 ] C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
19:26:49.0378 1088 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll - ok
19:26:49.0383 1088 [ 3D6AF45673C4B31CDECD7F80AF09D443 ] C:\Windows\System32\rascfg.dll
19:26:49.0383 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rascfg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0389 1088 [ 9A7B54D57594233EEB17892BAD309970 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprmsg.dll
19:26:49.0389 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprmsg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0392 1088 [ 1CF21800E337F4039AAD4C94B4280EE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\mprmsg.dll
19:26:49.0392 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mprmsg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0397 1088 [ CAFC0B884E5590B5E80D84F592388B3D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tcpipcfg.dll
19:26:49.0397 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tcpipcfg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0400 1088 [ 55DE45B116711881C852D2841E4C84DD ] C:\Windows\System32\tcpipcfg.dll
19:26:49.0400 1088 C:\Windows\System32\tcpipcfg.dll - ok
19:26:49.0405 1088 [ A63DC5C2EA944E6657203E0C8EDEAF61 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dllhost.exe
19:26:49.0405 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dllhost.exe - ok
19:26:49.0411 1088 [ 2F03490092C032392FB6FF635222B9B2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apisetschema.dll
19:26:49.0411 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apisetschema.dll - ok
19:26:49.0416 1088 [ F14A9B1778376D0B1788E402AC1F831A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shacct.dll
19:26:49.0416 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shacct.dll - ok
19:26:49.0421 1088 [ FEB91B4DA0D540865260A33838654FA3 ] C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll
19:26:49.0421 1088 C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll - ok
19:26:49.0424 1088 [ 45D9F6CD2469CDB6A640DD4BD2B01471 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nci.dll
19:26:49.0424 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nci.dll - ok
19:26:49.0429 1088 [ AC0C9CEA1218DAB1994AF8B28E680BD9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlaninst.dll
19:26:49.0429 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlaninst.dll - ok
19:26:49.0435 1088 [ 045C408170B3B2390D26B8ED6B803A26 ] C:\Windows\System32\en-US\taskhost.exe.mui
19:26:49.0435 1088 C:\Windows\System32\en-US\taskhost.exe.mui - ok
19:26:49.0440 1088 [ 9E6AF823733C70E207D9FB6731A63B3D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlaninst.dll
19:26:49.0440 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlaninst.dll - ok
19:26:49.0444 1088 [ 5A406C9C8E0880D3EABADC5DFD1ACDAE ] C:\Windows\System32\wwaninst.dll
19:26:49.0444 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wwaninst.dll - ok
19:26:49.0451 1088 [ 198366199A9F342EF87978D79308B49F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RacEngn.dll
19:26:49.0451 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RacEngn.dll - ok
19:26:49.0457 1088 [ 51138BEEA3E2C21EC44D0932C71762A8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
19:26:49.0457 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe - ok
19:26:49.0460 1088 [ 0B31464B7B2D616BD5F7036673588EC1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IDStore.dll
19:26:49.0460 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IDStore.dll - ok
19:26:49.0464 1088 [ DD81D91FF3B0763C392422865C9AC12E ] C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
19:26:49.0465 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe - ok
19:26:49.0469 1088 [ 82C089EA2A3EEFADF3588EA71E8BDADA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wevtapi.dll
19:26:49.0469 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wevtapi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0474 1088 [ 33CC4E1877227FDB98B0328136AC9E91 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\SysHook.dll
19:26:49.0474 1088 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\SysHook.dll - ok
19:26:49.0481 1088 [ B6C756FA661C5EB7B3547E60647F87A7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlceoledb30.dll
19:26:49.0481 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlceoledb30.dll - ok
19:26:49.0484 1088 [ D2958325C1AE1AE37A83334C6229E3BC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\actxprxy.dll
19:26:49.0485 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\actxprxy.dll - ok
19:26:49.0489 1088 [ E6F0F82788E8BD0F7A616350EFA0761C ] C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll
19:26:49.0489 1088 C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll - ok
19:26:49.0494 1088 [ D44741F65A1D71F65814A12CF6E2400A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe
19:26:49.0494 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe - ok
19:26:49.0499 1088 [ 13CDD3FF0961A2EC6D9829A1640DD6DC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlcese30.dll
19:26:49.0499 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlcese30.dll - ok
19:26:49.0503 1088 [ 025E7DBDB98866ED3CB2D4DDA70B364D ] C:\Windows\System32\runonce.exe
19:26:49.0503 1088 C:\Windows\System32\runonce.exe - ok
19:26:49.0508 1088 [ 60236C8C3B8C2D8B9A59326890533EB8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlceqp30.dll
19:26:49.0508 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlceqp30.dll - ok
19:26:49.0512 1088 [ 81C0FA250EF6DC1C6B3FA2BCE81D6C2E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinSATAPI.dll
19:26:49.0512 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinSATAPI.dll - ok
19:26:49.0518 1088 [ 0411B7958C524BB2E91EE1B3035FE321 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll
19:26:49.0518 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll - ok
19:26:49.0522 1088 [ 3BFAA4560430DC2B1B86E7EAD4A63F91 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\setupapi.dll.mui
19:26:49.0522 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\setupapi.dll.mui - ok
19:26:49.0528 1088 [ FD6DB4D8CAE17FA4E75202EA5D445D7E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\KernelBase.dll.mui
19:26:49.0528 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\KernelBase.dll.mui - ok
19:26:49.0533 1088 [ C2A9093E56551AACD417926F14F848E8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6r.dll
19:26:49.0533 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6r.dll - ok
19:26:49.0537 1088 [ AD7B9C14083B52BC532FBA5948342B98 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
19:26:49.0537 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe - ok
19:26:49.0542 1088 [ C6711C2226AC422D8AE2AC6F18D07D60 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\propsys.dll.mui
19:26:49.0542 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\propsys.dll.mui - ok
19:26:49.0547 1088 [ 330A6E9A4A6FA657EBB094FCD82EFA9D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\WinSATAPI.dll.mui
19:26:49.0547 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\WinSATAPI.dll.mui - ok
19:26:49.0552 1088 [ 47A65753EE82949D01364105AD85D29E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll
19:26:49.0552 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll - ok
19:26:49.0556 1088 [ 959FC86AE101C8FF400B695932716D10 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\tzres.dll.mui
19:26:49.0557 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\tzres.dll.mui - ok
19:26:49.0561 1088 [ B998AB59D5541777A1E43175A9ACBE83 ] C:\Windows\System32\en-US\conhost.exe.mui
19:26:49.0561 1088 C:\Windows\System32\en-US\conhost.exe.mui - ok
19:26:49.0566 1088 [ 544EFF88AC6C85DF5A4D6F18DFE08CFC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskschd.dll
19:26:49.0566 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskschd.dll - ok
19:26:49.0570 1088 [ EDF2A5E96BEC469DA3F64E9BDD386111 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xmllite.dll
19:26:49.0570 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xmllite.dll - ok
19:26:49.0575 1088 [ 326C7F76A29897A892AA7726E91C1C67 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winbrand.dll
19:26:49.0575 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winbrand.dll - ok
19:26:49.0579 1088 [ 4B78B431F225FD8624C5655CB1DE7B61 ] C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
19:26:49.0579 1088 C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll - ok
19:26:49.0584 1088 [ 32E15ECF5854F5610BC895490BC3246A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
19:26:49.0584 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll - ok
19:26:49.0588 1088 [ BE247AE996A9FDE007A27B51413A6C79 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll
19:26:49.0588 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll - ok
19:26:49.0593 1088 [ 7EC8CE5141780FF3D36F326779B7CCA3 ] C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Temp\B71DDEF4-75A1-43E8-97AD-40F55D66C653.exe
19:26:49.0593 1088 C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Temp\B71DDEF4-75A1-43E8-97AD-40F55D66C653.exe - ok
19:26:49.0598 1088 [ C5C867CD7EFAC60D5021223E374DEEC5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dimsjob.dll
19:26:49.0598 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dimsjob.dll - ok
19:26:49.0603 1088 [ E629F1A051C82795DDFFD3E8D4855811 ] C:\Windows\System32\dimsjob.dll
19:26:49.0603 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dimsjob.dll - ok
19:26:49.0607 1088 [ 14486EB6AF542F2BD3239F7FC3E713F7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pautoenr.dll
19:26:49.0607 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pautoenr.dll - ok
19:26:49.0612 1088 [ 35CB97CBC3EDC463418ED4997AAB29B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\pautoenr.dll
19:26:49.0612 1088 C:\Windows\System32\pautoenr.dll - ok
19:26:49.0616 1088 [ 61B1ED5F429EFAC7E2036769870AB93E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certcli.dll
19:26:49.0617 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certcli.dll - ok
19:26:49.0621 1088 [ 94DFBB481BF51158B216E23C5C1C9D6E ] C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll
19:26:49.0621 1088 C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll - ok
19:26:49.0625 1088 [ 29BC473072568C072EC8B176498DE996 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CertEnroll.dll
19:26:49.0625 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CertEnroll.dll - ok
19:26:49.0631 1088 [ 263B26106606A010CF877472B535E4BB ] C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll
19:26:49.0631 1088 C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll - ok
19:26:49.0635 1088 [ D77B93504CAFE32D9051A241BDC21B33 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAra.dll
19:26:49.0635 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAra.dll - ok
19:26:49.0639 1088 [ 18F395FF4099B378CD582EE3356F194C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAraSr.exe
19:26:49.0640 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAraSr.exe - ok
19:26:49.0644 1088 [ 3E99896E28BC256BF9AF0E6F3FA3C682 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\screenhooks32.dll
19:26:49.0644 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\screenhooks32.dll - ok
19:26:49.0649 1088 [ F42F2BCC3548E162341557601F546850 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRegSvr.exe
19:26:49.0649 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRegSvr.exe - ok
19:26:49.0652 1088 [ C98FAC19A0FFA2A65F2BD73FA2D9D693 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShell.dll
19:26:49.0652 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShell.dll - ok
19:26:49.0657 1088 [ 5024C33EF0D7E14F5C33D74E33FCF6F2 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashQuick.exe
19:26:49.0657 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashQuick.exe - ok
19:26:49.0661 1088 [ C7048646AD906020537DDB6AD4D03D35 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashUpd.exe
19:26:49.0661 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashUpd.exe - ok
19:26:49.0666 1088 [ B174DE0DE6C9AA8AFFD3B926653E625F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastEmUpdate.exe
19:26:49.0666 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastEmUpdate.exe - ok
19:26:49.0674 1088 [ B6A0320DFEFE916346CB900938661DAD ] C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
19:26:49.0674 1088 C:\Windows\avastSS.scr - ok
19:26:49.0680 1088 [ CCB414FEE0E81E1B7F64AEEA63BC2649 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aswBoot.exe
19:26:49.0680 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aswBoot.exe - ok
19:26:49.0686 1088 [ 021DBD29691DB3D7351A99533AD98521 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastSS.dll
19:26:49.0686 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastSS.dll - ok
19:26:49.0691 1088 [ 3B8E2DB6DC1D0614D7A51977D61BD839 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\sched.exe
19:26:49.0691 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\sched.exe - ok
19:26:49.0695 1088 [ A4865DD58110A6455921D9B4F2D6D991 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswData.dll
19:26:49.0695 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswData.dll - ok
19:26:49.0701 1088 [ 28F9344A4ADFE21D1BE8D05B2529DF4A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswUtil.dll
19:26:49.0701 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswUtil.dll - ok
19:26:49.0705 1088 [ D72957EC499A6F3452B5ED7C43B7C6DD ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswW8ntf.dll
19:26:49.0705 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswW8ntf.dll - ok
19:26:49.0710 1088 [ BAD0D303EF0A519409C625738F3E10A3 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
19:26:49.0710 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe - ok
19:26:49.0715 1088 [ A0CA6707274CC1523C5D057707211A59 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvSSHook.dll
19:26:49.0715 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvSSHook.dll - ok
19:26:49.0721 1088 [ C678F64DC988A4AACECDDB459FDB7A25 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\CommonRes.dll
19:26:49.0721 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\CommonRes.dll - ok
19:26:49.0724 1088 [ 1DBB686AB287FE89026CD3775833974D ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswChLic.exe
19:26:49.0724 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswChLic.exe - ok
19:26:49.0734 1088 [ BE9E0733622E1C5DF93895BA6D757B6D ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\VisthAux.exe
19:26:49.0734 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\VisthAux.exe - ok
19:26:49.0740 1088 [ 92B476DD52794881A4B91A5529C2706B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRunDll.exe
19:26:49.0740 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRunDll.exe - ok
19:26:49.0744 1088 [ 2F95BA56D8BF6F214AA44A5310A49302 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\Boot.dll
19:26:49.0744 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\Boot.dll - ok
19:26:49.0750 1088 [ 6DBFCD6270BC91EAEE1CCDFCB02E4378 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\uiLangRes.dll
19:26:49.0750 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\uiLangRes.dll - ok
19:26:49.0754 1088 [ AB0304F9BB409413335D938070C1E6E2 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastGUIProxy.dll
19:26:49.0754 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastGUIProxy.dll - ok
19:26:49.0759 1088 [ 25647FF22999EED74B59BB780148E3E7 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastGUIProxy64.dll
19:26:49.0759 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastGUIProxy64.dll - ok
19:26:49.0765 1088 [ 4B9E4CE667DF26ADA061AA81E9AA841D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spfileq.dll
19:26:49.0765 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spfileq.dll - ok
19:26:49.0769 1088 [ 198803E5E93E29967DFB0BCFD0186151 ] C:\Windows\System32\spfileq.dll
19:26:49.0769 1088 C:\Windows\System32\spfileq.dll - ok
19:26:49.0775 1088 [ 75EF40B152E5FD0ED49734E3E923E6E4 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswOtl.dll
19:26:49.0775 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswOtl.dll - ok
19:26:49.0782 1088 [ AE6B17EEECB24FBDF325C00387CCCF9D ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswOtl64.dll
19:26:49.0782 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswOtl64.dll - ok
19:26:49.0785 1088 [ FC38FAC02588F712D193ECE8EA95F2AB ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\asOutExt.dll
19:26:49.0785 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\asOutExt.dll - ok
19:26:49.0790 1088 [ CD16044F9E9D86EAFC7BA7332ED9E655 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\asOutExt64.dll
19:26:49.0790 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\asOutExt64.dll - ok
19:26:49.0794 1088 [ DFE9152ABFA89BB8CFDC057409B2D4DA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswTdi.sys
19:26:49.0794 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswTdi.sys - ok
19:26:49.0799 1088 [ C3EC420451AC5300A22190AE38418FBA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswTdi.sys
19:26:49.0799 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswTdi.sys - ok
19:26:49.0804 1088 [ B7D5E4486BA658ED08624D8084ABB830 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswRdr.sys
19:26:49.0804 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswRdr.sys - ok
19:26:49.0809 1088 [ 924819669AFD0EDF5C067193D371FAB0 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswRdr2.sys
19:26:49.0809 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswRdr2.sys - ok
19:26:49.0814 1088 [ 2CF56F9848BF7841FF420E9DD95029EE ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswRdr.sys
19:26:49.0814 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswRdr.sys - ok
19:26:49.0819 1088 [ 2A6675C24DF5159A9506CD13ECE5ABE9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswRdr2.sys
19:26:49.0819 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswRdr2.sys - ok
19:26:49.0824 1088 [ F4287832DFC452EBD4EFB6A1181146AD ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswMonVD.dll
19:26:49.0824 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswMonVD.dll - ok
19:26:49.0828 1088 [ 0352A73CD6B1782EA3ED7A03A8268F55 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\Aavmker4.sys
19:26:49.0828 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\Aavmker4.sys - ok
19:26:49.0834 1088 [ F788769BF8EFDF038EA35E9CCD0A2057 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMon.sys
19:26:49.0834 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMon.sys - ok
19:26:49.0839 1088 [ 2B9B1DF809E965EF63402CBBA6DB50AE ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMon2.sys
19:26:49.0839 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMon2.sys - ok
19:26:49.0845 1088 [ F76E51561562AC4105DBBE53FC99BC10 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMonFlt.sys
19:26:49.0845 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMonFlt.sys - ok
19:26:49.0849 1088 [ F04BDBCB965C05C51F4A7DE7B62063D6 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswSP.sys
19:26:49.0850 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswSP.sys - ok
19:26:49.0854 1088 [ F5DC168BF77572D51BE28BA261B30CB4 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswFsBlk.sys
19:26:49.0854 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswFsBlk.sys - ok
19:26:49.0859 1088 [ 30E45AF8B4D83176CA850FC9699E860B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswSnx.sys
19:26:49.0859 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswSnx.sys - ok
19:26:49.0863 1088 [ 31E0D16EB06D09A248AFF20C76F9091B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswKbd.sys
19:26:49.0863 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswKbd.sys - ok
19:26:49.0868 1088 [ 3DA370BA851EA456FCB1F19D337DBCC9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRegSvr64.exe
19:26:49.0868 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRegSvr64.exe - ok
19:26:49.0873 1088 [ 25AF77100FCDCFB759151CF9535ADD42 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswBoot.exe
19:26:49.0873 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswBoot.exe - ok
19:26:49.0878 1088 [ CE8B9A3AD55EAE71DB7FD35EC045376F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AavmRpch64.dll
19:26:49.0878 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AavmRpch64.dll - ok
19:26:49.0882 1088 [ D138519D63EBDA79B90FF2872783D91F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\netcfg_x64.exe
19:26:49.0882 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\netcfg_x64.exe - ok
19:26:49.0887 1088 [ 9EC094C275B00E2087211CE9AA4441CF ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\Aavmker4.sys
to be continued


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

19:26:49.0887 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\Aavmker4.sys - ok
19:26:49.0892 1088 [ 12838466B783896D65B0B450A41F398A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswMon2.sys
19:26:49.0892 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswMon2.sys - ok
19:26:49.0897 1088 [ AA9FDE3D630160B47DAB21BF8250111C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswMonFlt.sys
19:26:49.0898 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswMonFlt.sys - ok
19:26:49.0904 1088 [ 9A49D80D65451AF22913AEF772CC3DA9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswSP.sys
19:26:49.0904 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswSP.sys - ok
19:26:49.0908 1088 [ 55142B4F7A7E4C9C151C6000A6BF7809 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswFsBlk.sys
19:26:49.0908 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswFsBlk.sys - ok
19:26:49.0917 1088 [ 4E38475BDB51A867CCBA7D5DF7FDFC0C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswSnx.sys
19:26:49.0917 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswSnx.sys - ok
19:26:49.0922 1088 [ F146F83E8F7AC22BD011D5942E4C155C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswKbd.sys
19:26:49.0922 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswKbd.sys - ok
19:26:49.0926 1088 [ 44DF3797CD24300BA70D94D61A0DDD4B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhAScr.dll
19:26:49.0926 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhAScr.dll - ok
19:26:49.0935 1088 [ C97002A83722AD37A37A35CDE3FF3FFA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswJsFlt.dll
19:26:49.0935 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswJsFlt.dll - ok
19:26:49.0939 1088 [ D193BC74C24D7BDB36FEEB14FAF90D24 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswJsFlt64.dll
19:26:49.0939 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswJsFlt64.dll - ok
19:26:49.0946 1088 [ 69985F4660A5E6CE99A603E492011D2F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
19:26:49.0946 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll - ok
19:26:49.0951 1088 [ 96C10C8E31BF43C4F66DD859C0CF9D97 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll
19:26:49.0951 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll - ok
19:26:49.0956 1088 [ 4F2659160AFCCA990305816946F69407 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskeng.exe
19:26:49.0956 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskeng.exe - ok
19:26:49.0961 1088 [ 65EA57712340C09B1B0C427B4848AE05 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
19:26:49.0961 1088 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe - ok
19:26:49.0967 1088 [ 6316957BB3431DFB06BFFA98C0F1926E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll
19:26:49.0967 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll - ok
19:26:49.0976 1088 [ 9FABAE2486EB8EDD7A58C77D077077E2 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Recovery Management\NotificationCenter\Notification.exe
19:26:49.0976 1088 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Recovery Management\NotificationCenter\Notification.exe - ok
19:26:49.0981 1088 [ 38B13C0DF479DBA23ECFA815159BA86E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ktmw32.dll
19:26:49.0982 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ktmw32.dll - ok
19:26:49.0987 1088 [ 35EB874E9319D57CCFF4BB8BE55F4DE5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\TaskEng.exe.mui
19:26:49.0987 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\TaskEng.exe.mui - ok
19:26:49.0993 1088 [ 659E04E74135927CA6D7BC5E75C84417 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TSChannel.dll
19:26:49.0993 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TSChannel.dll - ok
19:26:50.0000 1088 [ 87E7AABE4F6A0DFD6105224E4D88C4D7 ] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe
19:26:50.0000 1088 C:\Program Files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe - ok
19:26:50.0007 1088 [ 805A52C5AE26C28E88FDD9BCCFE6F312 ] C:\Windows\System32\TSChannel.dll
19:26:50.0007 1088 C:\Windows\System32\TSChannel.dll - ok
19:26:50.0013 1088 [ D2BF8B1568789A25CE8889A645499FD8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe
19:26:50.0013 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe - ok
19:26:50.0019 1088 [ 469F86F8DBF0D5699905118558027154 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\WPDDM.dll
19:26:50.0019 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\WPDDM.dll - ok
19:26:50.0023 1088 [ 0B3595A4FF0B36D68E5FC67FD7D70FDC ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcp80.dll
19:26:50.0023 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcp80.dll - ok
19:26:50.0028 1088 [ C9564CF4976E7E96B4052737AA2492B4 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcr80.dll
19:26:50.0028 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcr80.dll - ok
19:26:50.0034 1088 [ E2C48CD0132D4D1DC7D0DF9A6BEF686A ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_cbf5e994470a1a8f\mfc80u.dll
19:26:50.0034 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_cbf5e994470a1a8f\mfc80u.dll - ok
19:26:50.0040 1088 [ 28A09777D2D952122567A8A82F1A2C7B ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_03ce2c72205943d3\mfc80ENU.dll
19:26:50.0040 1088 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_03ce2c72205943d3\mfc80ENU.dll - ok
19:26:50.0045 1088 [ ADB45A977BD9E45790CA496DB84BA148 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
19:26:50.0045 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceTypes.dll - ok
19:26:50.0050 1088 [ 1DB71A41DAEE6B3F8CD0DDA8209FA2D5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll
19:26:50.0050 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll - ok
19:26:50.0055 1088 [ 846D0E4DB261CFAF363902E41498E961 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EhStorShell.dll
19:26:50.0055 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EhStorShell.dll - ok
19:26:50.0060 1088 [ 03F3B770DFBED6131653CEDA8CA780F0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntshrui.dll
19:26:50.0060 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntshrui.dll - ok
19:26:50.0065 1088 [ 8B74CEC6980D4816B0037AE9A27E538F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slc.dll
19:26:50.0065 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slc.dll - ok
19:26:50.0070 1088 [ 827CB0D6C3F8057EA037FF271F8E9795 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imageres.dll
19:26:50.0070 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imageres.dll - ok
19:26:50.0074 1088 [ 45551558282528DD5AD76606D51E6F09 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswScan.dll
19:26:50.0074 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswScan.dll - ok
19:26:50.0079 1088 [ 5C3F9DBA818CD93379D1A0F215270374 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esent.dll
19:26:50.0079 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esent.dll - ok
19:26:50.0085 1088 [ 522B0466ED967A0762E9AF5B37D8F40A ] C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll
19:26:50.0085 1088 C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll - ok
19:26:50.0090 1088 [ 1869C1A8ABB6D3E0B7FA81EE4346DC14 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswEngin.dll
19:26:50.0090 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswEngin.dll - ok
19:26:50.0095 1088 [ 9AB833956EB46BA28FAE9611569AB921 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnOS.dll
19:26:50.0095 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnOS.dll - ok
19:26:50.0100 1088 [ 2935740E9E6B71C6D28CDA78E2ECDABD ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnIS.dll
19:26:50.0100 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnIS.dll - ok
19:26:50.0105 1088 [ 16D72F62FBF97AFD0511BCFE4C732EA9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnBS.dll
19:26:50.0105 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnBS.dll - ok
19:26:50.0110 1088 [ E2D37F405E21BE2534FF4A84F5032ECA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswRep.dll
19:26:50.0110 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswRep.dll - ok
19:26:50.0115 1088 [ C71A884DD6F8CFFA87D70FB75857449C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswFiDb.dll
19:26:50.0115 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswFiDb.dll - ok
19:26:50.0120 1088 [ C8F513D663CD13E1E801D87B52B1ADF2 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\algo.dll
19:26:50.0120 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\algo.dll - ok
19:26:50.0125 1088 [ CFB3EEDF620E7F32464A3091BA76D5E8 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\exts.dll
19:26:50.0125 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\exts.dll - ok
19:26:50.0130 1088 [ B519848DFA30AE2B306576B51321D102 ] C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
19:26:50.0130 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe - ok
19:26:50.0134 1088 [ C3E98C42EDF7EF237A4BAB91FEAC7426 ] C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
19:26:50.0134 1088 C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll - ok
19:26:50.0139 1088 [ 2CFA4569350B7F84F815E9EC34E85766 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SndVolSSO.dll
19:26:50.0139 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SndVolSSO.dll - ok
19:26:50.0143 1088 [ 243974EC02F7AE49E4179C54624143AB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MMDevAPI.dll
19:26:50.0143 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MMDevAPI.dll - ok
19:26:50.0148 1088 [ 7E9917D5309A90E7576653BFE39F80D8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\timedate.cpl
19:26:50.0148 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\timedate.cpl - ok
19:26:50.0150 1088 [ FB10715E4099AF9FA389C71873245226 ] C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
19:26:50.0151 1088 C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl - ok
19:26:50.0155 1088 [ 102CF6879887BBE846A00C459E6D4ABC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll
19:26:50.0156 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll - ok
19:26:50.0160 1088 [ C4F40F6CACD796A8E16671D0E9A2F319 ] C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll
19:26:50.0160 1088 C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll - ok
19:26:50.0165 1088 [ 5987EA8A82C53359BCD2C29D6588583E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\linkinfo.dll
19:26:50.0165 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\linkinfo.dll - ok
19:26:50.0170 1088 [ A0A65D306A5490D2EB8E7DE66898ECFD ] C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll
19:26:50.0170 1088 C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll - ok
19:26:50.0175 1088 [ C30A3E5DEEEBA22E782AC54C5AF5F352 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samlib.dll
19:26:50.0175 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samlib.dll - ok
19:26:50.0180 1088 [ 661CEEDE98A2E0E5CDD7DE239EB38353 ] C:\PROGRA~2\WIC4A1~1\MESSEN~1\msgslang.dll
19:26:50.0180 1088 C:\PROGRA~2\WIC4A1~1\MESSEN~1\msgslang.dll - ok
19:26:50.0185 1088 [ 3A16EA01FCFAAB40882DB5BFEE632322 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msftedit.dll
19:26:50.0185 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msftedit.dll - ok
19:26:50.0190 1088 [ 1EAC1A8CA6874BF5B15E2EFB9A9A7B86 ] C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll
19:26:50.0190 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll - ok
19:26:50.0195 1088 [ 35AAE2E841AA1A949775168E119482C9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
19:26:50.0195 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll - ok
19:26:50.0200 1088 [ 7FCAB194F01E3403C300EB034E480B36 ] C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll
19:26:50.0200 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll - ok
19:26:50.0205 1088 [ 7DBA84667DC18877AEF693E3543DFAD7 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\tiptsf.dll
19:26:50.0205 1088 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\tiptsf.dll - ok
19:26:50.0210 1088 [ 78940231CEBD7445F65591AD4EE3C9E5 ] C:\PROGRA~2\SOCIAL~1\MUITRA~1\PCMENV~1.DLL
19:26:50.0210 1088 C:\PROGRA~2\SOCIAL~1\MUITRA~1\PCMENV~1.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0215 1088 [ CDD35C1CE1EBFE80C055691CDC8DF443 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authui.dll
19:26:50.0215 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authui.dll - ok
19:26:50.0219 1088 [ 28CA821606669BB9215CE010767720FA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptui.dll
19:26:50.0219 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptui.dll - ok
19:26:50.0224 1088 [ 19BC13711AC403FEB830522E4831701B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll
19:26:50.0224 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll - ok
19:26:50.0228 1088 [ 3504B34CD2DE00BA3CC1A195F1B739BD ] C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll
19:26:50.0228 1088 C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll - ok
19:26:50.0233 1088 [ 4C2C4640BF23AAFCF90519E0F34436CE ] C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll
19:26:50.0233 1088 C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll - ok
19:26:50.0237 1088 [ 65E11A42752FDAE5EFE2EC07816BA006 ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
19:26:50.0237 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe - ok
19:26:50.0243 1088 [ C4CAFB377FC240144340FFA31C4229BC ] C:\Windows\System32\hccutils.dll
19:26:50.0243 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hccutils.dll - ok
19:26:50.0246 1088 [ 276D5DAAB9EA87B839C2D41E4697CF1B ] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
19:26:50.0246 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe - ok
19:26:50.0251 1088 [ B187ECB8297487F6B08BB93852334ABE ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
19:26:50.0251 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe - ok
19:26:50.0255 1088 [ 4E0958245A8D99D4AA0D0AEB78E1257A ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.exe
19:26:50.0255 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.exe - ok
19:26:50.0260 1088 [ 3D57FFBAD3ED16B63DE3879BAB0FB56F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\networkexplorer.dll
19:26:50.0260 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\networkexplorer.dll - ok
19:26:50.0265 1088 [ 72A7C1EC4D3BF38CB115395AD721AE3C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\ArPot.dll
19:26:50.0265 1088 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\ArPot.dll - ok
19:26:50.0271 1088 [ 405F4D32D2185F1F1BD753D8EEAFFB3A ] C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll
19:26:50.0271 1088 C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll - ok
19:26:50.0279 1088 [ B1A842D573DA2F1238CE965C589DBC2E ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.dll
19:26:50.0279 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.dll - ok
19:26:50.0282 1088 [ C59344FD8E890DAB476F565E75DB14C6 ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxdev.dll
19:26:50.0282 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxdev.dll - ok
19:26:50.0288 1088 [ 579430AF061158BFCE857D37F90A0A47 ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxrenu.lrc
19:26:50.0288 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxrenu.lrc - ok
19:26:50.0293 1088 [ 105CFE016CCB20175BEACEC146F175AB ] C:\Windows\System32\IccLibDll_x64.dll
19:26:50.0293 1088 C:\Windows\System32\IccLibDll_x64.dll - ok
19:26:50.0298 1088 [ D6692338B985D4A0CA52B828314D897D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drprov.dll
19:26:50.0298 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drprov.dll - ok
19:26:50.0303 1088 [ AE5173F4415FD64246F6E2B3745E66C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxress.dll
19:26:50.0303 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxress.dll - ok
19:26:50.0310 1088 [ F146E2BA475893DD77B2370DC1211FC6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\96083203.sys
19:26:50.0310 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\96083203.sys - ok
19:26:50.0313 1088 [ 5F639198C4137075DA50E61C23963C11 ] C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll
19:26:50.0313 1088 C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll - ok
19:26:50.0317 1088 [ D7B7159BC8374E87D8C45A30377A3440 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntlanman.dll
19:26:50.0317 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntlanman.dll - ok
19:26:50.0322 1088 [ BC566D17914B07ABAAB3A5A385CC3300 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll
19:26:50.0322 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll - ok
19:26:50.0326 1088 [ 284B59D7B56FC76C80E622AB856B1FAB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davclnt.dll
19:26:50.0327 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davclnt.dll - ok
19:26:50.0331 1088 [ B3A33600DCDFB84D7FBE09ADEB1C9B8A ] C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll
19:26:50.0331 1088 C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll - ok
19:26:50.0336 1088 [ 179BECE8D1A4C488DDB7191FF9BE3FB0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davhlpr.dll
19:26:50.0336 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davhlpr.dll - ok
19:26:50.0340 1088 [ 45B24A357C801CE62052FE0CDC8BD4D2 ] C:\Windows\System32\davhlpr.dll
19:26:50.0340 1088 C:\Windows\System32\davhlpr.dll - ok
19:26:50.0345 1088 [ 6522AA1BCFC503A2417B7358E31F4EB9 ] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
19:26:50.0345 1088 C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe - ok
19:26:50.0351 1088 [ 672D7C5080ACB003343006405DA2E621 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\thumbcache.dll
19:26:50.0351 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\thumbcache.dll - ok
19:26:50.0355 1088 [ 24F4B480F335A6C724AF352253C5D98B ] C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll
19:26:50.0355 1088 C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll - ok
19:26:50.0359 1088 [ F1278B3514EA6FA9BC39B20D26139AAC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiltcfg.dll
19:26:50.0359 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiltcfg.dll - ok
19:26:50.0364 1088 [ E2A17BCC08D92F42E08AF6BA2F93ABA7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ExplorerFrame.dll
19:26:50.0364 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ExplorerFrame.dll - ok
19:26:50.0369 1088 [ 912649A1B3F9E6ACB3899FBDABA2ED5F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\stobject.dll
19:26:50.0369 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\stobject.dll - ok
19:26:50.0373 1088 [ C3761661C17C2248A9379A8FB89E3DE1 ] C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll
19:26:50.0373 1088 C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll - ok
19:26:50.0378 1088 [ 67C1B58706B47EEBA4E117AC197289E6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\batmeter.dll
19:26:50.0378 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\batmeter.dll - ok
19:26:50.0382 1088 [ 6E1F8165C365D35C8E3C045AF0CDD481 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\duser.dll
19:26:50.0382 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\duser.dll - ok
19:26:50.0387 1088 [ EE06B85BC69F18826302348A2AD089E0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dui70.dll
19:26:50.0387 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dui70.dll - ok
19:26:50.0392 1088 [ F832EEEA97CDDA1AF577E721F652A0D1 ] C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll
19:26:50.0392 1088 C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll - ok
19:26:50.0396 1088 [ 0E85C11F8850D524B02181C6E02BA9AE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsound.dll
19:26:50.0396 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsound.dll - ok
19:26:50.0401 1088 [ D859B476FB60D43CCBF977D7AE1B5FC9 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
19:26:50.0401 1088 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe - ok
19:26:50.0406 1088 [ 9110FFAD124283F37D38771BB60556AF ] C:\Windows\System32\dsound.dll
19:26:50.0406 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dsound.dll - ok
19:26:50.0411 1088 [ 0DCA6A11D09D4C2CBE6B898B897EA915 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UIAnimation.dll
19:26:50.0411 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UIAnimation.dll - ok
19:26:50.0416 1088 [ E424B3EF666B184CEE0B6871AAA8C9F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll
19:26:50.0416 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll - ok
19:26:50.0420 1088 [ 3819AD4329303EAC88480CA16A650735 ] C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll
19:26:50.0420 1088 C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll - ok
19:26:50.0425 1088 [ C8333F1F77A1B2E25F2202E892CAF634 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prnfldr.dll
19:26:50.0425 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prnfldr.dll - ok
19:26:50.0429 1088 [ 263E9A047D17CD50BAA9D3C02910D18D ] C:\Windows\System32\oledlg.dll
19:26:50.0429 1088 C:\Windows\System32\oledlg.dll - ok
19:26:50.0435 1088 [ 2D2A6EC8EAD30EC3ACE2FD6FB1B3E122 ] C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll
19:26:50.0435 1088 C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll - ok
19:26:50.0440 1088 [ F6916EFC29D9953D5D0DF06882AE8E16 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\es.dll
19:26:50.0440 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\es.dll - ok
19:26:50.0444 1088 [ C940F2F5C60B3727C5F18840735B229C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioSes.dll
19:26:50.0444 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioSes.dll - ok
19:26:50.0452 1088 [ 9634F2078F66B901B171F7E75FFF3261 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe
19:26:50.0452 1088 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe - ok
19:26:50.0455 1088 [ 3FF0FA0A81910617739644A06D06D016 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdProxy.dll
19:26:50.0455 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdProxy.dll - ok
19:26:50.0459 1088 [ DC220AE6F64819099F7EBD6F137E32E7 ] C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll
19:26:50.0459 1088 C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll - ok
19:26:50.0464 1088 [ 2A436796758BF2555A26C770FE8A6FEE ] C:\Windows\System32\fdProxy.dll
19:26:50.0464 1088 C:\Windows\System32\fdProxy.dll - ok
19:26:50.0468 1088 [ 0805289E121F3E3C458C970B08314EB2 ] C:\Windows\System32\RtkCfg64.dll
19:26:50.0468 1088 C:\Windows\System32\RtkCfg64.dll - ok
19:26:50.0473 1088 [ DBC02D918FFF1CAD628ACBE0C0EAA8E8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\provsvc.dll
19:26:50.0473 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\provsvc.dll - ok
19:26:50.0477 1088 [ 249B5EAC4274EFE407186DDA08778107 ] C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll
19:26:50.0477 1088 C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll - ok
19:26:50.0482 1088 [ 42A9CB6906D9A8BEDC83B57163E62924 ] C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll
19:26:50.0482 1088 C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll - ok
19:26:50.0486 1088 [ 850BD2D2D9CB5894935C3B6333CAD6FD ] C:\Windows\System32\riched20.dll
19:26:50.0486 1088 C:\Windows\System32\riched20.dll - ok
19:26:50.0491 1088 [ 61BC2C04F78249E948528E09E81604A2 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\BrightnessControl.dll
19:26:50.0491 1088 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\BrightnessControl.dll - ok
19:26:50.0495 1088 [ D205C24A9D069049FE2DF2A1B38726A7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdmaud.drv
19:26:50.0495 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdmaud.drv - ok
19:26:50.0500 1088 [ BBA9D5A730D5E304117AD26923EBD8AA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioEng.dll
19:26:50.0500 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioEng.dll - ok
19:26:50.0504 1088 [ 393F021E2A9FA19AC94BA4482E32FC6C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\updaterstartuputility.exe
19:26:50.0504 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\updaterstartuputility.exe - ok
19:26:50.0509 1088 [ 1473768973453DE50DC738C2955FC4DD ] C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv
19:26:50.0509 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv - ok
19:26:50.0514 1088 [ 5EDBB34736DD7AC1A73CF8792A835E10 ] C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll
19:26:50.0514 1088 C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll - ok
19:26:50.0519 1088 [ C3DD096BD26C3D8801CAB2D1C9092459 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDFavorite.dll
19:26:50.0519 1088 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDFavorite.dll - ok
19:26:50.0523 1088 [ 1F27643C4C626457FCE8F047AE1CD7E1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxva2.dll
19:26:50.0523 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxva2.dll - ok
19:26:50.0528 1088 [ 9C67F6BBDA3881CFD02095160CF91576 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ksuser.dll
19:26:50.0528 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ksuser.dll - ok
19:26:50.0533 1088 [ 139D3AB6AA920C34C50CBFFB9EB7D222 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\avrt.dll
19:26:50.0533 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\avrt.dll - ok
19:26:50.0537 1088 [ 8560FFFC8EB3A806DCD4F82252CFC8C6 ] C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll
19:26:50.0537 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll - ok
19:26:50.0542 1088 [ B2742EA6ED844D747E2348A504E491CB ] C:\Windows\System32\dxva2.dll
19:26:50.0542 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dxva2.dll - ok
19:26:50.0546 1088 [ 856CFFCD835528136367BB1A8FE1DB87 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Syncreg.dll
19:26:50.0546 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Syncreg.dll - ok
19:26:50.0551 1088 [ 5C04834A92C70FD1FEBAAC7AE54399DA ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\CommonControl.dll
19:26:50.0551 1088 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\CommonControl.dll - ok
19:26:50.0556 1088 [ 92D71D07F57EEABE28ED942D797DE1B3 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDApix.dll
19:26:50.0556 1088 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDApix.dll - ok
19:26:50.0562 1088 [ 2BC7C9FD0A9F2C9AFC373F3AD1EE3891 ] C:\Windows\System32\Syncreg.dll
19:26:50.0562 1088 C:\Windows\System32\Syncreg.dll - ok
19:26:50.0567 1088 [ B010CF886420EE29C2C276646721D255 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanapi.dll
19:26:50.0567 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanapi.dll - ok
19:26:50.0572 1088 [ 80820134FF9B474B0C76630880215246 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE
19:26:50.0572 1088 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE - ok
19:26:50.0576 1088 [ AEBE4DE81288F1A63D10571855C530C0 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCmds.dll
19:26:50.0576 1088 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCmds.dll - ok
19:26:50.0581 1088 [ C836175870E00ACC546066632E15BD10 ] C:\Windows\ehome\ehSSO.dll
19:26:50.0581 1088 C:\Windows\ehome\ehSSO.dll - ok
19:26:50.0586 1088 [ 1D6A771D1D702AE07919DB52C889A249 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanutil.dll
19:26:50.0586 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanutil.dll - ok
19:26:50.0591 1088 [ 9A39A2A5F443A756C568C6ED5748AFE4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenter.dll
19:26:50.0591 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenter.dll - ok
19:26:50.0596 1088 [ 92DBF0A4C9239169010FC6E07859C82E ] C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll
19:26:50.0596 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll - ok
19:26:50.0602 1088 [ 4FB491AC8D46AAF22BA8BC5C73DABEF7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
19:26:50.0602 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe - ok
19:26:50.0605 1088 [ C5A99A4C0DC9F0F5A95BA0C83D30A549 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstask.dll
19:26:50.0606 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstask.dll - ok
19:26:50.0610 1088 [ C42EDED9E707ABDD455BB27FBD72416F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
19:26:50.0610 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe - ok
19:26:50.0618 1088 [ 619A67C9F617B7E69315BB28ECD5E1DF ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
19:26:50.0618 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe - ok
19:26:50.0622 1088 [ 735263DA17BF5BAF9CCD483843BF9D5A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WPDShServiceObj.dll
19:26:50.0622 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WPDShServiceObj.dll - ok
19:26:50.0627 1088 [ C8FDF0FA9E97E2FAAF3F814716AAA881 ] C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
19:26:50.0627 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll - ok
19:26:50.0631 1088 [ 862596399AAFD2A21DB2AF9270CD4F70 ] C:\Windows\System32\mstask.dll
19:26:50.0631 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mstask.dll - ok
19:26:50.0636 1088 [ 4F3CD1C59EA71401E155C432BCECE180 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
19:26:50.0636 1088 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll - ok
19:26:50.0641 1088 [ ABB1B50F36CCBEF119FBEF8FDF14AD61 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCTXMN64.DLL
19:26:50.0641 1088 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCTXMN64.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0645 1088 [ BB50B21FEE2A6F3E5FC92B330ECCF050 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hhctrl.ocx
19:26:50.0645 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hhctrl.ocx - ok
19:26:50.0650 1088 [ 390679F7A217A5E73D756276C40AE887 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
19:26:50.0650 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe - ok
19:26:50.0653 1088 [ B2B3DAE040F6B5AE1DF52B0CD7631A18 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AltTab.dll
19:26:50.0653 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AltTab.dll - ok
19:26:50.0660 1088 [ 3DE27D8E69D2B160436F92D279659C1D ] C:\Windows\wweb32.dll
19:26:50.0660 1088 C:\Windows\wweb32.dll - ok
19:26:50.0663 1088 [ E7368F0A8D19445EAF5C5D0DBB8B8DAB ] C:\Windows\System32\AltTab.dll
19:26:50.0663 1088 C:\Windows\System32\AltTab.dll - ok
19:26:50.0668 1088 [ 674B0C0F6A448EB185CAAB9C51D44032 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srchadmin.dll
19:26:50.0668 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srchadmin.dll - ok
19:26:50.0672 1088 [ FB355B817AE641BBAE08607E58CB5CE2 ] C:\Windows\System32\hhctrl.ocx
19:26:50.0672 1088 C:\Windows\System32\hhctrl.ocx - ok
19:26:50.0676 1088 [ 8569E35D00F45972E506502EEE622BA4 ] C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll
19:26:50.0676 1088 C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll - ok
19:26:50.0681 1088 [ 903811A2DE3A97D7B1775E8A52DF6176 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe
19:26:50.0681 1088 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe - ok
19:26:50.0686 1088 [ 6B63EA7979F501C37FC55A26CA162ACD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\user32.dll.mui
19:26:50.0686 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\user32.dll.mui - ok
19:26:50.0690 1088 [ 703FFD301AB900B047337C5D40FD6F96 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\olepro32.dll
19:26:50.0690 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\olepro32.dll - ok
19:26:50.0694 1088 [ C746F3BF98E92FB137B5BD2B8B5925BD ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSST.dll
19:26:50.0695 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FXSST.dll - ok
19:26:50.0699 1088 [ 9512960528479B4AAB9CD0186B62DCFF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WUCNT.dll
19:26:50.0699 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WUCNT.dll - ok
19:26:50.0704 1088 [ 942E57152F1CD0533644AB30EF1A4728 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FXSAPI.dll
19:26:50.0704 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FXSAPI.dll - ok
19:26:50.0709 1088 [ 650CAEA856943E29F25A25D31E004B18 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll
19:26:50.0709 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll - ok
19:26:50.0714 1088 [ 0AE2979CCDC1DA044BDF24888AEBA68F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe
19:26:50.0714 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe - ok
19:26:50.0718 1088 [ 6607C2182C6A53ED983813AFE2F85768 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\cimwin32.dll
19:26:50.0718 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\cimwin32.dll - ok
19:26:50.0724 1088 [ B837D1528CE2E3CB79F09496BC08DDC6 ] C:\Windows\System32\SensApi.dll
19:26:50.0724 1088 C:\Windows\System32\SensApi.dll - ok
19:26:50.0729 1088 [ 0B5511674394666E9D221F8681B2C2E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\consent.exe
19:26:50.0729 1088 C:\Windows\System32\consent.exe - ok
19:26:50.0734 1088 [ C4096CA42199428B3D63DC206C197F0E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FXSRESM.dll
19:26:50.0734 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FXSRESM.dll - ok
19:26:50.0739 1088 [ D0481FB85BEEDD30A0884BE327880F80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\framedynos.dll
19:26:50.0739 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\framedynos.dll - ok
19:26:50.0748 1088 [ 326347CFA78559622928E0BA3DFAF00A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
19:26:50.0748 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll - ok
19:26:50.0752 1088 [ B63E5C7807334A3A8F731062F15462CC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
19:26:50.0752 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe - ok
19:26:50.0756 1088 [ C8E8B8239FCF17BEA10E751BE5854631 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSRESM.dll
19:26:50.0756 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FXSRESM.dll - ok
19:26:50.0762 1088 [ FE668B0E3E87077A46FE77AFB0E27F9C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
19:26:50.0762 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe - ok
19:26:50.0768 1088 [ 907281ED4AD35D41B29FFDC211EBAD80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmi.dll
19:26:50.0768 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmi.dll - ok
19:26:50.0772 1088 [ 77CD75AEF569240FDED229F7847F6773 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\LUInterface.dll
19:26:50.0772 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\LUInterface.dll - ok
19:26:50.0777 1088 [ 72910F1DEB838E6E08A9017BFB7D4F0B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll
19:26:50.0777 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll - ok
19:26:50.0784 1088 [ D412B1B72C5AB020218E9A047D90CA05 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmsgapi.dll
19:26:50.0784 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmsgapi.dll - ok
19:26:50.0787 1088 [ 2D56684B7D8CEAEEE4B0FD0CCF75E2F2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\MUI\0409\Lang.dll
19:26:50.0787 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\MUI\0409\Lang.dll - ok
19:26:50.0792 1088 [ C1648084C395152FBFA1B333D92056BC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
19:26:50.0792 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe - ok
19:26:50.0797 1088 [ A42E7748BE906434C5FD17161D168C20 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schedcli.dll
19:26:50.0797 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schedcli.dll - ok
19:26:50.0801 1088 [ 3D6F22551D422F97AACB0BB927E4C846 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnidui.dll
19:26:50.0801 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnidui.dll - ok
19:26:50.0806 1088 [ 05E265383710D6135A248DEED73CD59E ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\en-US\cimwin32.dll.mui
19:26:50.0806 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\en-US\cimwin32.dll.mui - ok
19:26:50.0813 1088 [ B43687C534A49700BF4B3C9898763752 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MsCtfMonitor.dll
19:26:50.0813 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MsCtfMonitor.dll - ok
19:26:50.0816 1088 [ 5EA9A0950F322BFA382AF277801C0307 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmipcima.dll
19:26:50.0816 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmipcima.dll - ok
19:26:50.0821 1088 [ 10F815BE90A66AAFC6C713D1BD626064 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll
19:26:50.0821 1088 C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll - ok
19:26:50.0825 1088 [ E36431CA70B26EE1D3CFEA8C8F7CE307 ] C:\Windows\System32\srwmi.dll
19:26:50.0825 1088 C:\Windows\System32\srwmi.dll - ok
19:26:50.0830 1088 [ 3C6FA2F4D58611579B21798E0568F548 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
19:26:50.0830 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe - ok
19:26:50.0838 1088 [ 56CEED370508F69A1BA04939BD1BADDA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msutb.dll
19:26:50.0838 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msutb.dll - ok
19:26:50.0841 1088 [ FD9BB1596433AE242DEF9320E4645BDC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher.exe
19:26:50.0841 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher.exe - ok
19:26:50.0845 1088 [ BD626EF05967D14C772B8096292731A3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QUTIL.DLL
19:26:50.0845 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QUTIL.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0850 1088 [ 6F2940486CCC4A4F934909001E8008C8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\COMFNUTL.DLL
19:26:50.0850 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\COMFNUTL.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0855 1088 [ C5F1D82D9CC8979971CC748FCB2EE7CA ] C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe
19:26:50.0855 1088 C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe - ok
19:26:50.0862 1088 [ B9F0A4020AA98B7A20287BF7FE99A1FD ] C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL
19:26:50.0862 1088 C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0866 1088 [ 632A6D75FEEABC846EE9AEC33345EF34 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\CDROMUTL.DLL
19:26:50.0866 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\CDROMUTL.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0871 1088 [ DBEFD454F8318A0EF691FDD2EAAB44EB ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe
19:26:50.0871 1088 C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe - ok
19:26:50.0875 1088 [ 69259DD752862F5665413AFCFB4C0B0E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MIXERUTL.DLL
19:26:50.0875 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MIXERUTL.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0879 1088 [ 1EA7969E3271CBC59E1730697DC74682 ] C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
19:26:50.0879 1088 C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll - ok
19:26:50.0885 1088 [ 368B2BEE3F88BFB883D2C74A258DE6F6 ] C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
19:26:50.0885 1088 C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll - ok
19:26:50.0890 1088 [ A53F59BC46766CE79E407AB6F451100D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\WND2FILE.DLL
19:26:50.0890 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\WND2FILE.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0893 1088 [ E3D5E244807AD655787FCD25477CC1BC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bthprops.cpl
19:26:50.0894 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bthprops.cpl - ok
19:26:50.0898 1088 [ 71FC112959B07D686E71541BD9D4F237 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\PowerUtl.dll
19:26:50.0898 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\PowerUtl.dll - ok
19:26:50.0903 1088 [ F577910A133A592234EBAAD3F3AFA258 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
19:26:50.0903 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe - ok
19:26:50.0906 1088 [ F7A256EC899C72B4ECDD2C02CB592EFD ] C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl
19:26:50.0906 1088 C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl - ok
19:26:50.0917 1088 [ 0552A8684BF7566F744D5B19FF6AEC6B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bitsperf.dll
19:26:50.0917 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bitsperf.dll - ok
19:26:50.0923 1088 [ CA9DBCE58FA19891B19ECA7D64093C6E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\OSDUTL2.DLL
19:26:50.0923 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\OSDUTL2.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0929 1088 [ 9C6F3CC6A3BB310D70026AF1B4561F65 ] C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
19:26:50.0929 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll - ok
19:26:50.0933 1088 [ 236F286E103FD44BD85FDD93097FD5DD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchIndexer.exe
19:26:50.0933 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchIndexer.exe - ok
19:26:50.0936 1088 [ 29409ED7400CA5BCCC30C0EE5147A60D ] C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll
19:26:50.0936 1088 C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll - ok
19:26:50.0941 1088 [ D9431DCF90B0253773F51FDEFE7FD42F ] C:\Windows\System32\bitsigd.dll
19:26:50.0941 1088 C:\Windows\System32\bitsigd.dll - ok
19:26:50.0946 1088 [ E1636F57581CAB5D995FD54D2991EF57 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe
19:26:50.0946 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe - ok
19:26:50.0951 1088 [ E0B340996A41C9A75DFA3B99BBA9C500 ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
19:26:50.0951 1088 C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe - ok
19:26:50.0955 1088 [ 8A4D564076F8739C8C0C2B9A461F9408 ] C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.dll
19:26:50.0956 1088 C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.dll - ok
19:26:50.0960 1088 [ FD5A0A28AAEA0421039242A9D592212B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\SZUPFUTL.DLL
19:26:50.0960 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\SZUPFUTL.DLL - ok
19:26:50.0965 1088 [ 07393A09C46083588E751B63B03C8301 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.drv
19:26:50.0965 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.drv - ok
19:26:50.0969 1088 [ 954EA9B34F155C844B11F4047A8F6F89 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\upnp.dll
19:26:50.0969 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\upnp.dll - ok
19:26:50.0974 1088 [ 1B7C3A37362C7B2890168C5FC61C8D9B ] C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv
19:26:50.0974 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv - ok
19:26:50.0978 1088 [ C5C6E04B6E053AA0531FBDFE1A304F75 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\RadioWndUtl.dll
19:26:50.0978 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\RadioWndUtl.dll - ok
19:26:50.0983 1088 [ 465DBF63A5049E4DB4BC5C12FFE781CB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tquery.dll
19:26:50.0983 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tquery.dll - ok
19:26:50.0988 1088 [ 96DB78C9C50CEED9DA5050EFFEE272A2 ] C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll
19:26:50.0988 1088 C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll - ok
19:26:50.0992 1088 [ 1484B9EBF567346582DE571B0E164AE0 ] C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll
19:26:50.0992 1088 C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll - ok
19:26:50.0997 1088 [ 10AC5CE9F78DC281A1BBD9B8CC587B8A ] C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.dll
19:26:50.0997 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.dll - ok
19:26:51.0001 1088 [ 589DF683A6C81424A6CECE52ABF98A50 ] C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll
19:26:51.0001 1088 C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll - ok
19:26:51.0006 1088 [ 28E2231BD34A39C854BDF3923AB2FF86 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ssdpapi.dll
19:26:51.0006 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ssdpapi.dll - ok
19:26:51.0010 1088 [ 0BD7EC1CA9BF7547A4822AA4826FBC27 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDx64Fx.exe
19:26:51.0010 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDx64Fx.exe - ok
19:26:51.0015 1088 [ 75EA62927355189876081EF863064982 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncsi.dll
19:26:51.0015 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncsi.dll - ok
19:26:51.0020 1088 [ 114E5342884A174F0E261526F07B63A1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\libcurl.dll
19:26:51.0020 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\libcurl.dll - ok
19:26:51.0025 1088 [ 5E57EAB47E565BF754BCF99A410C3354 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAware.exe
19:26:51.0025 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAware.exe - ok
19:26:51.0029 1088 [ 0241CB16136B9A4939CA0395768AE286 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssrch.dll
19:26:51.0030 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssrch.dll - ok
19:26:51.0034 1088 [ 5A12C364AD1D4FCC0AD0E56DBBC34462 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\midimap.dll
19:26:51.0034 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\midimap.dll - ok
19:26:51.0039 1088 [ E389EA130C4A9A4DBA0F138222261056 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SSUpdate64.exe
19:26:51.0039 1088 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SSUpdate64.exe - ok
19:26:51.0043 1088 [ 7568CC720ACE4D03B84AF97817E745EF ] C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll
19:26:51.0043 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll - ok
19:26:51.0048 1088 [ 6307849B9BE3C206DB46A62316BF191F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\libeay32.dll
19:26:51.0048 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\libeay32.dll - ok
19:26:51.0053 1088 [ AD1EA59C74D873AC22FB839B8E3E97F7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\advcheck.dll
19:26:51.0053 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\advcheck.dll - ok
19:26:51.0058 1088 [ AEBB57CD9F908832638FF7863088D4FB ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxext.exe
19:26:51.0058 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxext.exe - ok
19:26:51.0062 1088 [ CA2A0750ED830678997695FF61B04C30 ] C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll
19:26:51.0062 1088 C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll - ok
19:26:51.0067 1088 [ 6A647E9819BEE08FFA47314F8A739E73 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDUtl.dll
19:26:51.0067 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDUtl.dll - ok
19:26:51.0074 1088 [ AAA55B127EC38BDEBD2A3891A2E5FD54 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\ssleay32.dll
19:26:51.0074 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\ssleay32.dll - ok
19:26:51.0077 1088 [ A4E87B2BD2F7A31DBC8DE7C11F3CEE17 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\htmlayout.dll
19:26:51.0077 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\htmlayout.dll - ok
19:26:51.0081 1088 [ 907B50DE97ED835EFE151F203818216D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\zlib1.dll
19:26:51.0082 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\zlib1.dll - ok
19:26:51.0086 1088 [ 96F0F8F4DEE598C8D12AD9633E0CFE2A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AUDIOKSE.dll
19:26:51.0086 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AUDIOKSE.dll - ok
19:26:51.0091 1088 [ D39DA70FEA6BD713682F70635587DA9E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasdlg.dll
19:26:51.0091 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasdlg.dll - ok
19:26:51.0095 1088 [ C1395286B822E306B4FE1568A8A77813 ] C:\Windows\System32\AUDIOKSE.dll
19:26:51.0095 1088 C:\Windows\System32\AUDIOKSE.dll - ok
19:26:51.0100 1088 [ B168FC1C4D7A99A943A2F7E79CD03EE3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\aipflib.dll
19:26:51.0100 1088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\aipflib.dll - ok
19:26:51.0104 1088 [ D2155709E336C3BC15729EB87FEC6064 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasdlg.dll
19:26:51.0104 1088 C:\Windows\System32\rasdlg.dll - ok
19:26:51.0108 1088 [ 81600E2E27ED61427AAD865B9BCDDB9D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msidle.dll
19:26:51.0109 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msidle.dll - ok
19:26:51.0113 1088 [ 51B52FBD583CDE8AA9BA62B8B4298F33 ] C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
19:26:51.0113 1088 C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll - ok
19:26:51.0121 1088 [ 3121A79D13A61562BE9CC902CD46B542 ] C:\Windows\System32\msidle.dll
19:26:51.0121 1088 C:\Windows\System32\msidle.dll - ok
19:26:51.0123 1088 [ 71C4F42DC8DB668E826DA79462EA741E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDUS.DLL
19:26:51.0124 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDUS.DLL - ok
19:26:51.0128 1088 [ 85B45B4B285B159ACDB355FC8C1E8925 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qmgrprxy.dll
19:26:51.0129 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qmgrprxy.dll - ok
19:26:51.0133 1088 [ 6F3C559B82F2912354BE5B098744CC8C ] C:\Windows\System32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
19:26:51.0133 1088 C:\Windows\System32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll - ok
19:26:51.0138 1088 [ AC5DF873913B00E554D8F553459BC431 ] C:\Windows\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
19:26:51.0138 1088 C:\Windows\System32\qmgrprxy.dll - ok
19:26:51.0142 1088 [ 40B82688907A7DBA4DB3B5ADDE3EAB3B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfplat.dll
19:26:51.0142 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfplat.dll - ok
19:26:51.0146 1088 [ EEE470F2A771FC0B543BDEEF74FCECA0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe
19:26:51.0146 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe - ok
19:26:51.0151 1088 [ 1CBF15FDB0310345A68972EB5C5B948F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssprxy.dll
19:26:51.0151 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssprxy.dll - ok
19:26:51.0156 1088 [ 4CAEEF9FDC51F6EBF650A90B682071CC ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxexps.dll
19:26:51.0156 1088 C:\Windows\System32\igfxexps.dll - ok
19:26:51.0158 1088 [ ACE1BB07E0377E37A2C514CD2EC119B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\mssprxy.dll
19:26:51.0159 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mssprxy.dll - ok
19:26:51.0163 1088 [ 04B88428A872390D235BE52D38A9D4EF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dot3api.dll
19:26:51.0163 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dot3api.dll - ok
19:26:51.0168 1088 [ 54B5DCD55B223BC5DF50B82E1E9E86B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\mfplat.dll
19:26:51.0168 1088 C:\Windows\System32\mfplat.dll - ok
19:26:51.0172 1088 [ F9AFD12BB4B1CFA5FCC0A5B37C604FD2 ] C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll
19:26:51.0172 1088 C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll - ok
19:26:51.0176 1088 [ 521202AA6F2B74FCCC6BC7E162109D71 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
19:26:51.0177 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe - ok
19:26:51.0181 1088 [ 8063046AA70B97CA9985672B8848FB2E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanhlp.dll
19:26:51.0181 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanhlp.dll - ok
19:26:51.0186 1088 [ E4FCA0F99A41E460C84016DEFD31E6EF ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll
19:26:51.0186 1088 C:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll - ok
19:26:51.0190 1088 [ BC10595FB4CA9D9C07A08EF1A736F301 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MP43DECD.DLL
19:26:51.0190 1088 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MP43DECD.DLL - ok
19:26:51.0193 1088 ============================================================
19:26:51.0193 1088 Scan finished
19:26:51.0193 1088 ============================================================
19:26:51.0209 3468 Detected object count: 0
19:26:51.0209 3468 Actual detected object count: 0
19:31:51.0606 2608 ============================================================
19:31:51.0606 2608 Scan started
19:31:51.0606 2608 Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS;
19:31:51.0606 2608 ============================================================
19:31:51.0727 2608 ================ Scan system memory ========================
19:31:51.0727 2608 System memory - ok
19:31:51.0728 2608 ================ Scan services =============================
19:31:51.0837 2608 [ 581D88B25C4D4121824FED2CA38E562F ] !SASCORE C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
19:31:52.0759 2608 !SASCORE - ok
19:31:53.0181 2608 [ A87D604AEA360176311474C87A63BB88 ] 1394ohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
19:31:53.0300 2608 1394ohci - ok
19:31:53.0351 2608 [ D81D9E70B8A6DD14D42D7B4EFA65D5F2 ] ACPI C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
19:31:53.0377 2608 ACPI - ok
19:31:53.0431 2608 [ 99F8E788246D495CE3794D7E7821D2CA ] AcpiPmi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
19:31:53.0554 2608 AcpiPmi - ok
19:31:53.0704 2608 [ AF9658974154C3B6A333D86DC2E0AAC8 ] Ad-Aware Service C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
19:31:53.0845 2608 Ad-Aware Service - ok
19:31:53.0921 2608 [ D19C4EE2AC7C47B8F5F84FFF1A789D8A ] AdobeARMservice C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
19:31:53.0968 2608 AdobeARMservice - ok
19:31:54.0035 2608 [ 2F6B34B83843F0C5118B63AC634F5BF4 ] adp94xx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
19:31:54.0101 2608 adp94xx - ok
19:31:54.0124 2608 [ 597F78224EE9224EA1A13D6350CED962 ] adpahci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
19:31:54.0167 2608 adpahci - ok
19:31:54.0174 2608 [ E109549C90F62FB570B9540C4B148E54 ] adpu320 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
19:31:54.0206 2608 adpu320 - ok
19:31:54.0239 2608 [ 4B78B431F225FD8624C5655CB1DE7B61 ] AeLookupSvc C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
19:31:54.0415 2608 AeLookupSvc - ok
19:31:54.0442 2608 [ 1C7857B62DE5994A75B054A9FD4C3825 ] AFD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
19:31:54.0530 2608 AFD - ok
19:31:54.0591 2608 [ 608C14DBA7299D8CB6ED035A68A15799 ] agp440 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
19:31:54.0630 2608 agp440 - ok
19:31:54.0659 2608 [ 3290D6946B5E30E70414990574883DDB ] ALG C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
19:31:54.0750 2608 ALG - ok
19:31:54.0783 2608 [ 5812713A477A3AD7363C7438CA2EE038 ] aliide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
19:31:54.0804 2608 aliide - ok
19:31:54.0809 2608 [ 1FF8B4431C353CE385C875F194924C0C ] amdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
19:31:54.0844 2608 amdide - ok
19:31:54.0872 2608 [ 7024F087CFF1833A806193EF9D22CDA9 ] AmdK8 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
19:31:54.0945 2608 AmdK8 - ok
19:31:54.0950 2608 [ 1E56388B3FE0D031C44144EB8C4D6217 ] AmdPPM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
19:31:55.0009 2608 AmdPPM - ok
19:31:55.0025 2608 [ D4121AE6D0C0E7E13AA221AA57EF2D49 ] amdsata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
19:31:55.0094 2608 amdsata - ok
19:31:55.0102 2608 [ F67F933E79241ED32FF46A4F29B5120B ] amdsbs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
19:31:55.0151 2608 amdsbs - ok
19:31:55.0166 2608 [ 540DAF1CEA6094886D72126FD7C33048 ] amdxata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
19:31:55.0202 2608 amdxata - ok
19:31:55.0236 2608 [ 89A69C3F2F319B43379399547526D952 ] AppID C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
19:31:55.0439 2608 AppID - ok
19:31:55.0457 2608 [ 0BC381A15355A3982216F7172F545DE1 ] AppIDSvc C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
19:31:55.0529 2608 AppIDSvc - ok
19:31:55.0569 2608 [ 3977D4A871CA0D4F2ED1E7DB46829731 ] Appinfo C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
19:31:55.0678 2608 Appinfo - ok
19:31:55.0750 2608 [ C484F8CEB1717C540242531DB7845C4E ] arc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
19:31:55.0800 2608 arc - ok
19:31:55.0808 2608 [ 019AF6924AEFE7839F61C830227FE79C ] arcsas C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
19:31:55.0841 2608 arcsas - ok
19:31:55.0873 2608 [ 55142B4F7A7E4C9C151C6000A6BF7809 ] aswFsBlk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
19:31:55.0942 2608 aswFsBlk - ok
19:31:55.0974 2608 [ AA9FDE3D630160B47DAB21BF8250111C ] aswMonFlt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
19:31:56.0029 2608 aswMonFlt - ok
19:31:56.0051 2608 [ 2A6675C24DF5159A9506CD13ECE5ABE9 ] aswRdr C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswrdr2.sys
19:31:56.0076 2608 aswRdr - ok
19:31:56.0112 2608 [ 4E38475BDB51A867CCBA7D5DF7FDFC0C ] aswSnx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
19:31:56.0260 2608 aswSnx - ok
19:31:56.0304 2608 [ 9A49D80D65451AF22913AEF772CC3DA9 ] aswSP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
19:31:56.0386 2608 aswSP - ok
19:31:56.0409 2608 [ C3EC420451AC5300A22190AE38418FBA ] aswTdi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
19:31:56.0447 2608 aswTdi - ok
19:31:56.0488 2608 [ 769765CE2CC62867468CEA93969B2242 ] AsyncMac C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
19:31:56.0589 2608 AsyncMac - ok
19:31:56.0643 2608 [ 02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C ] atapi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
19:31:56.0695 2608 atapi - ok
19:31:56.0865 2608 [ 881AF14AD2F1207672873B65ACA6C92F ] athr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys
19:31:57.0338 2608 athr - ok
19:31:57.0397 2608 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1 ] AudioEndpointBuilder C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
19:31:57.0481 2608 AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
19:31:57.0508 2608 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1 ] AudioSrv C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
19:31:57.0562 2608 AudioSrv - ok
19:31:57.0661 2608 [ 04AC21E821F259845BD7367CEE057290 ] avast! Antivirus C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
19:31:57.0685 2608 avast! Antivirus - ok
19:31:57.0734 2608 [ A6BF31A71B409DFA8CAC83159E1E2AFF ] AxInstSV C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
19:31:57.0876 2608 AxInstSV - ok
19:31:57.0915 2608 [ 3E5B191307609F7514148C6832BB0842 ] b06bdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys
19:31:58.0051 2608 b06bdrv - ok
19:31:58.0133 2608 [ B5ACE6968304A3900EEB1EBFD9622DF2 ] b57nd60a C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
19:31:58.0237 2608 b57nd60a - ok
19:31:58.0283 2608 [ F9EB252CD589EBB2F77744450F123F60 ] b57xdbd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdbd.sys
19:31:58.0310 2608 b57xdbd - ok
19:31:58.0319 2608 [ FFA28D0356212A2DCF304C58E2369494 ] b57xdmp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdmp.sys
19:31:58.0340 2608 b57xdmp - ok
19:31:58.0377 2608 [ FDE360167101B4E45A96F939F388AEB0 ] BDESVC C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
19:31:58.0444 2608 BDESVC - ok
19:31:58.0464 2608 [ 16A47CE2DECC9B099349A5F840654746 ] Beep C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
19:31:58.0585 2608 Beep - ok
19:31:58.0634 2608 [ 82974D6A2FD19445CC5171FC378668A4 ] BFE C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
19:31:58.0701 2608 BFE - ok
19:31:58.0853 2608 [ 1EA7969E3271CBC59E1730697DC74682 ] BITS C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll
19:31:58.0982 2608 BITS - ok
19:31:59.0013 2608 [ 61583EE3C3A17003C4ACD0475646B4D3 ] blbdrive C:\Windows\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
19:31:59.0066 2608 blbdrive - ok
19:31:59.0086 2608 [ 6C02A83164F5CC0A262F4199F0871CF5 ] bowser C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
19:31:59.0208 2608 bowser - ok
19:31:59.0232 2608 [ F09EEE9EDC320B5E1501F749FDE686C8 ] BrFiltLo C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
19:31:59.0322 2608 BrFiltLo - ok
19:31:59.0333 2608 [ B114D3098E9BDB8BEA8B053685831BE6 ] BrFiltUp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
19:31:59.0370 2608 BrFiltUp - ok
19:31:59.0423 2608 [ 5C2F352A4E961D72518261257AAE204B ] BridgeMP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
19:31:59.0511 2608 BridgeMP - ok
19:31:59.0550 2608 [ 05F5A0D14A2EE1D8255C2AA0E9E8E694 ] Browser C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
19:31:59.0614 2608 Browser - ok
19:31:59.0666 2608 [ 43BEA8D483BF1870F018E2D02E06A5BD ] Brserid C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
19:31:59.0756 2608 Brserid - ok
19:31:59.0764 2608 [ A6ECA2151B08A09CACECA35C07F05B42 ] BrSerWdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
19:31:59.0867 2608 BrSerWdm - ok
19:31:59.0873 2608 [ B79968002C277E869CF38BD22CD61524 ] BrUsbMdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
19:31:59.0936 2608 BrUsbMdm - ok
19:31:59.0943 2608 [ A87528880231C54E75EA7A44943B38BF ] BrUsbSer C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
19:31:59.0976 2608 BrUsbSer - ok
19:32:00.0012 2608 [ 45218A053209DA867A9B334CCAD0AD01 ] bScsiMSa C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiMSa.sys
19:32:00.0069 2608 bScsiMSa - ok
19:32:00.0103 2608 [ 280E8031E1703CAFF17C7727B74817A5 ] bScsiSDa C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiSDa.sys
19:32:00.0148 2608 bScsiSDa - ok
19:32:00.0154 2608 [ 9DA669F11D1F894AB4EB69BF546A42E8 ] BTHMODEM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
19:32:00.0204 2608 BTHMODEM - ok
19:32:00.0234 2608 [ 95F9C2976059462CBBF227F7AAB10DE9 ] bthserv C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
19:32:00.0350 2608 bthserv - ok
19:32:00.0380 2608 [ B8BD2BB284668C84865658C77574381A ] cdfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
19:32:00.0475 2608 cdfs - ok
19:32:00.0499 2608 [ F036CE71586E93D94DAB220D7BDF4416 ] cdrom C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
19:32:00.0570 2608 cdrom - ok
19:32:00.0592 2608 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F ] CertPropSvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
19:32:00.0694 2608 CertPropSvc - ok
19:32:00.0708 2608 [ D7CD5C4E1B71FA62050515314CFB52CF ] circlass C:\Windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
19:32:00.0785 2608 circlass - ok
19:32:00.0832 2608 [ FE1EC06F2253F691FE36217C592A0206 ] CLFS C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
19:32:00.0856 2608 CLFS - ok
19:32:01.0085 2608 [ D88040F816FDA31C3B466F0FA0918F29 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
19:32:01.0141 2608 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
19:32:01.0262 2608 [ D1CEEA2B47CB998321C579651CE3E4F8 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
19:32:01.0318 2608 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 - ok
19:32:01.0413 2608 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
19:32:01.0449 2608 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
19:32:01.0510 2608 [ C6F9AF94DCD58122A4D7E89DB6BED29D ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
19:32:01.0532 2608 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 - ok
19:32:01.0554 2608 [ 0840155D0BDDF1190F84A663C284BD33 ] CmBatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
19:32:01.0624 2608 CmBatt - ok
19:32:01.0655 2608 [ E19D3F095812725D88F9001985B94EDD ] cmdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
19:32:01.0687 2608 cmdide - ok
19:32:01.0751 2608 [ 9AC4F97C2D3E93367E2148EA940CD2CD ] CNG C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
19:32:01.0894 2608 CNG - ok
19:32:01.0923 2608 [ 102DE219C3F61415F964C88E9085AD14 ] Compbatt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\compbatt.sys
19:32:01.0957 2608 Compbatt - ok
19:32:01.0984 2608 [ 03EDB043586CCEBA243D689BDDA370A8 ] CompositeBus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
19:32:02.0059 2608 CompositeBus - ok
19:32:02.0073 2608 COMSysApp - ok
19:32:02.0234 2608 [ 2EF1B96EF990B70F13D260F324E4AFA8 ] cphs C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
19:32:02.0305 2608 cphs - ok
19:32:02.0357 2608 [ 1C827878A998C18847245FE1F34EE597 ] crcdisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
19:32:02.0413 2608 crcdisk - ok
19:32:02.0489 2608 [ 4F5414602E2544A4554D95517948B705 ] CryptSvc C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
19:32:02.0545 2608 CryptSvc - ok
19:32:02.0652 2608 [ 72794D112CBAFF3BC0C29BF7350D4741 ] cvhsvc C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
19:32:02.0773 2608 cvhsvc - ok
19:32:02.0876 2608 [ ED914342CCE2C3D5A7CEC79FC2FA2C0F ] DCDhcpService C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\DCDhcpService.exe
19:32:03.0241 2608 DCDhcpService - ok
19:32:03.0396 2608 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123 ] DcomLaunch C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
19:32:03.0523 2608 DcomLaunch - ok
19:32:03.0622 2608 [ 3CEC7631A84943677AA8FA8EE5B6B43D ] defragsvc C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
19:32:03.0788 2608 defragsvc - ok
19:32:03.0838 2608 [ 9BB2EF44EAA163B29C4A4587887A0FE4 ] DfsC C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
19:32:03.0907 2608 DfsC - ok
19:32:03.0958 2608 [ 43D808F5D9E1A18E5EEB5EBC83969E4E ] Dhcp C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
19:32:04.0067 2608 Dhcp - ok
19:32:04.0095 2608 [ 13096B05847EC78F0977F2C0F79E9AB3 ] discache C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
19:32:04.0208 2608 discache - ok
19:32:04.0250 2608 [ 9819EEE8B5EA3784EC4AF3B137A5244C ] Disk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
19:32:04.0304 2608 Disk - ok
19:32:04.0341 2608 [ 16835866AAA693C7D7FCEBA8FFF706E4 ] Dnscache C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
19:32:04.0447 2608 Dnscache - ok
19:32:04.0494 2608 [ B1FB3DDCA0FDF408750D5843591AFBC6 ] dot3svc C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
19:32:04.0578 2608 dot3svc - ok
19:32:04.0606 2608 [ B26F4F737E8F9DF4F31AF6CF31D05820 ] DPS C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
19:32:04.0667 2608 DPS - ok
19:32:04.0708 2608 [ 9B19F34400D24DF84C858A421C205754 ] drmkaud C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
19:32:04.0742 2608 drmkaud - ok
19:32:04.0836 2608 [ C02FF01B821FBB72104132E56EC5B881 ] DsiWMIService C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
19:32:04.0909 2608 DsiWMIService - ok
19:32:04.0951 2608 [ F5BEE30450E18E6B83A5012C100616FD ] DXGKrnl C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
19:32:05.0059 2608 DXGKrnl - ok
19:32:05.0105 2608 [ E2DDA8726DA9CB5B2C4000C9018A9633 ] EapHost C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
19:32:05.0172 2608 EapHost - ok
19:32:05.0434 2608 [ DC5D737F51BE844D8C82C695EB17372F ] ebdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\evbda.sys
19:32:05.0638 2608 ebdrv - ok
19:32:05.0698 2608 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] EFS C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
19:32:05.0764 2608 EFS - ok
19:32:05.0851 2608 [ C4002B6B41975F057D98C439030CEA07 ] ehRecvr C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
19:32:05.0978 2608 ehRecvr - ok
19:32:05.0997 2608 [ 4705E8EF9934482C5BB488CE28AFC681 ] ehSched C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
19:32:06.0047 2608 ehSched - ok
19:32:06.0100 2608 [ 0E5DA5369A0FCAEA12456DD852545184 ] elxstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
19:32:06.0171 2608 elxstor - ok
19:32:06.0321 2608 [ 76B978AD795A7E71C48390B000F6023F ] ePowerSvc C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe
19:32:06.0425 2608 ePowerSvc - ok
19:32:06.0429 2608 [ 34A3C54752046E79A126E15C51DB409B ] ErrDev C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
19:32:06.0486 2608 ErrDev - ok
19:32:06.0529 2608 [ 9FD76E7BA1D2A534B7BCF5BD5755E24B ] ETD C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys
19:32:06.0583 2608 ETD - ok
19:32:06.0678 2608 [ 4166F82BE4D24938977DD1746BE9B8A0 ] EventSystem C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
19:32:06.0830 2608 EventSystem - ok
19:32:06.0863 2608 [ A510C654EC00C1E9BDD91EEB3A59823B ] exfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
19:32:06.0959 2608 exfat - ok
19:32:06.0984 2608 [ 0ADC83218B66A6DB380C330836F3E36D ] fastfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
19:32:07.0104 2608 fastfat - ok
19:32:07.0133 2608 [ DBEFD454F8318A0EF691FDD2EAAB44EB ] Fax C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
19:32:07.0222 2608 Fax - ok
19:32:07.0256 2608 [ D765D19CD8EF61F650C384F62FAC00AB ] fdc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
19:32:07.0339 2608 fdc - ok
19:32:07.0376 2608 [ 0438CAB2E03F4FB61455A7956026FE86 ] fdPHost C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
19:32:07.0500 2608 fdPHost - ok
19:32:07.0541 2608 [ 802496CB59A30349F9A6DD22D6947644 ] FDResPub C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
19:32:07.0653 2608 FDResPub - ok
19:32:07.0693 2608 [ 655661BE46B5F5F3FD454E2C3095B930 ] FileInfo C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
19:32:07.0730 2608 FileInfo - ok
19:32:07.0769 2608 [ 5F671AB5BC87EEA04EC38A6CD5962A47 ] Filetrace C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
19:32:07.0874 2608 Filetrace - ok
19:32:07.0926 2608 [ C172A0F53008EAEB8EA33FE10E177AF5 ] flpydisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
19:32:08.0011 2608 flpydisk - ok
19:32:08.0053 2608 [ DA6B67270FD9DB3697B20FCE94950741 ] FltMgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
19:32:08.0091 2608 FltMgr - ok
19:32:08.0166 2608 [ 5C4CB4086FB83115B153E47ADD961A0C ] FontCache C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
19:32:08.0319 2608 FontCache - ok
19:32:08.0396 2608 [ A8B7F3818AB65695E3A0BB3279F6DCE6 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
19:32:08.0465 2608 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
19:32:08.0487 2608 [ D43703496149971890703B4B1B723EAC ] FsDepends C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
19:32:08.0517 2608 FsDepends - ok
19:32:08.0571 2608 [ 6BD9295CC032DD3077C671FCCF579A7B ] Fs_Rec C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
19:32:08.0630 2608 Fs_Rec - ok
19:32:08.0678 2608 [ 1F7B25B858FA27015169FE95E54108ED ] fvevol C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
19:32:08.0719 2608 fvevol - ok
19:32:08.0734 2608 [ 8C778D335C9D272CFD3298AB02ABE3B6 ] gagp30kx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
19:32:08.0755 2608 gagp30kx - ok
19:32:08.0846 2608 [ C403C5DB49A0F9AAF4F2128EDC0106D8 ] GamesAppService C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
19:32:08.0886 2608 GamesAppService - ok
19:32:08.0926 2608 [ 277BBC7E1AA1EE957F573A10ECA7EF3A ] gpsvc C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
19:32:09.0028 2608 gpsvc - ok
19:32:09.0081 2608 [ 32096F187020A54D29C95B3A1467D963 ] GREGService C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
19:32:09.0134 2608 GREGService - ok
19:32:09.0167 2608 [ F2523EF6460FC42405B12248338AB2F0 ] hcw85cir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
19:32:09.0222 2608 hcw85cir - ok
19:32:09.0260 2608 [ 975761C778E33CD22498059B91E7373A ] HdAudAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
19:32:09.0304 2608 HdAudAddService - ok
19:32:09.0335 2608 [ 97BFED39B6B79EB12CDDBFEED51F56BB ] HDAudBus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
19:32:09.0377 2608 HDAudBus - ok
19:32:09.0381 2608 [ 78E86380454A7B10A5EB255DC44A355F ] HidBatt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys
19:32:09.0409 2608 HidBatt - ok
19:32:09.0417 2608 [ 7FD2A313F7AFE5C4DAB14798C48DD104 ] HidBth C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
19:32:09.0457 2608 HidBth - ok
19:32:09.0486 2608 [ 0A77D29F311B88CFAE3B13F9C1A73825 ] HidIr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
19:32:09.0509 2608 HidIr - ok
19:32:09.0547 2608 [ BD9EB3958F213F96B97B1D897DEE006D ] hidserv C:\Windows\System32\hidserv.dll
19:32:09.0634 2608 hidserv - ok
19:32:09.0676 2608 [ 9592090A7E2B61CD582B612B6DF70536 ] HidUsb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
19:32:09.0696 2608 HidUsb - ok
19:32:09.0735 2608 [ 387E72E739E15E3D37907A86D9FF98E2 ] hkmsvc C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
19:32:09.0842 2608 hkmsvc - ok
19:32:09.0914 2608 [ EFDFB3DD38A4376F93E7985173813ABD ] HomeGroupListener C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
19:32:09.0993 2608 HomeGroupListener - ok
19:32:10.0036 2608 [ 908ACB1F594274965A53926B10C81E89 ] HomeGroupProvider C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
19:32:10.0094 2608 HomeGroupProvider - ok
19:32:10.0135 2608 [ 39D2ABCD392F3D8A6DCE7B60AE7B8EFC ] HpSAMD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
19:32:10.0153 2608 HpSAMD - ok
19:32:10.0200 2608 [ 0EA7DE1ACB728DD5A369FD742D6EEE28 ] HTTP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
19:32:10.0276 2608 HTTP - ok
19:32:10.0290 2608 [ A5462BD6884960C9DC85ED49D34FF392 ] hwpolicy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
19:32:10.0307 2608 hwpolicy - ok
19:32:10.0328 2608 [ FA55C73D4AFFA7EE23AC4BE53B4592D3 ] i8042prt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
19:32:10.0351 2608 i8042prt - ok
19:32:10.0409 2608 [ D1753C06EE17E29352B065EACF3F10D0 ] iaStor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys
19:32:10.0437 2608 iaStor - ok
19:32:10.0516 2608 [ 545462D0DBE24AF379BA869B7C185CCD ] IAStorDataMgrSvc C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
19:32:10.0542 2608 IAStorDataMgrSvc - ok
19:32:10.0584 2608 [ AAAF44DB3BD0B9D1FB6969B23ECC8366 ] iaStorV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
19:32:10.0614 2608 iaStorV - ok
19:32:10.0661 2608 [ 5988FC40F8DB5B0739CD1E3A5D0D78BD ] idsvc C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
19:32:10.0758 2608 idsvc - ok
19:32:11.0755 2608 [ 3FB253E8059A1AAC3A8B83A31D094CC5 ] igfx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
19:32:12.0364 2608 igfx - ok
19:32:12.0404 2608 [ 5C18831C61933628F5BB0EA2675B9D21 ] iirsp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
19:32:12.0423 2608 iirsp - ok
19:32:12.0529 2608 [ FCD84C381E0140AF901E58D48882D26B ] IKEEXT C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
19:32:12.0604 2608 IKEEXT - ok
19:32:13.0186 2608 [ D830262519DDCDFC8BE34EB7047C22DC ] IntcAzAudAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
19:32:13.0395 2608 IntcAzAudAddService - ok
19:32:13.0480 2608 [ 6C9FFFECA9FED31347D211C5D1FFBD2D ] IntcDAud C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys
19:32:13.0562 2608 IntcDAud - ok
19:32:13.0652 2608 [ 832CE330DD987227B7DEA8C03F22AEFA ] Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
19:32:13.0692 2608 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - ok
19:32:13.0772 2608 [ F00F20E70C6EC3AA366910083A0518AA ] intelide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
19:32:13.0790 2608 intelide - ok
19:32:13.0811 2608 [ ADA036632C664CAA754079041CF1F8C1 ] intelppm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
19:32:13.0851 2608 intelppm - ok
19:32:13.0878 2608 [ 098A91C54546A3B878DAD6A7E90A455B ] IPBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
19:32:13.0937 2608 IPBusEnum - ok
19:32:13.0948 2608 [ C9F0E1BD74365A8771590E9008D22AB6 ] IpFilterDriver C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
19:32:13.0996 2608 IpFilterDriver - ok
19:32:14.0025 2608 [ A34A587FFFD45FA649FBA6D03784D257 ] iphlpsvc C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
19:32:14.0087 2608 iphlpsvc - ok
19:32:14.0092 2608 [ 0FC1AEA580957AA8817B8F305D18CA3A ] IPMIDRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
19:32:14.0130 2608 IPMIDRV - ok
19:32:14.0142 2608 [ AF9B39A7E7B6CAA203B3862582E9F2D0 ] IPNAT C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
19:32:14.0192 2608 IPNAT - ok
19:32:14.0211 2608 [ 3ABF5E7213EB28966D55D58B515D5CE9 ] IRENUM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
19:32:14.0253 2608 IRENUM - ok
19:32:14.0278 2608 [ 2F7B28DC3E1183E5EB418DF55C204F38 ] isapnp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
19:32:14.0295 2608 isapnp - ok
19:32:14.0338 2608 [ D931D7309DEB2317035B07C9F9E6B0BD ] iScsiPrt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
19:32:14.0359 2608 iScsiPrt - ok
19:32:14.0433 2608 [ DBD76BC1D498FE368F2C8CB76C3E00A4 ] jhi_service C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
19:32:14.0470 2608 jhi_service - ok
19:32:14.0511 2608 [ E610C2ADF44FFAB91BBA5CA6FC085640 ] k57nd60a C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys
19:32:14.0537 2608 k57nd60a - ok
19:32:14.0569 2608 [ BC02336F1CBA7DCC7D1213BB588A68A5 ] kbdclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
19:32:14.0587 2608 kbdclass - ok
19:32:14.0606 2608 [ 0705EFF5B42A9DB58548EEC3B26BB484 ] kbdhid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
19:32:14.0632 2608 kbdhid - ok
19:32:14.0676 2608 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] KeyIso C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:32:14.0709 2608 KeyIso - ok
19:32:14.0741 2608 [ 97A7070AEA4C058B6418519E869A63B4 ] KSecDD C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
19:32:14.0774 2608 KSecDD - ok
19:32:14.0848 2608 [ 26C43A7C2862447EC59DEDA188D1DA07 ] KSecPkg C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
19:32:14.0887 2608 KSecPkg - ok
19:32:14.0920 2608 [ 6869281E78CB31A43E969F06B57347C4 ] ksthunk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
19:32:14.0980 2608 ksthunk - ok
19:32:15.0013 2608 [ 6AB66E16AA859232F64DEB66887A8C9C ] KtmRm C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
19:32:15.0082 2608 KtmRm - ok
19:32:15.0159 2608 [ D9F42719019740BAA6D1C6D536CBDAA6 ] LanmanServer C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
19:32:15.0237 2608 LanmanServer - ok
19:32:15.0296 2608 [ 851A1382EED3E3A7476DB004F4EE3E1A ] LanmanWorkstation C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
19:32:15.0395 2608 LanmanWorkstation - ok
19:32:15.0488 2608 [ 6BB516A31DE232DAB436FF3A117E1E80 ] Live Updater Service C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
19:32:15.0522 2608 Live Updater Service - ok
19:32:15.0566 2608 [ 1538831CF8AD2979A04C423779465827 ] lltdio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
19:32:15.0629 2608 lltdio - ok
19:32:15.0660 2608 [ C1185803384AB3FEED115F79F109427F ] lltdsvc C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
19:32:15.0759 2608 lltdsvc - ok
19:32:15.0781 2608 [ F993A32249B66C9D622EA5592A8B76B8 ] lmhosts C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
19:32:15.0831 2608 lmhosts - ok
19:32:15.0868 2608 [ 86E4CC39C953D11EF57CF54C4DC78238 ] LMS C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
19:32:15.0888 2608 LMS - ok
19:32:15.0924 2608 [ 1A93E54EB0ECE102495A51266DCDB6A6 ] LSI_FC C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
19:32:15.0977 2608 LSI_FC - ok
19:32:15.0993 2608 [ 1047184A9FDC8BDBFF857175875EE810 ] LSI_SAS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
19:32:16.0012 2608 LSI_SAS - ok
19:32:16.0018 2608 [ 30F5C0DE1EE8B5BC9306C1F0E4A75F93 ] LSI_SAS2 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
19:32:16.0035 2608 LSI_SAS2 - ok
19:32:16.0040 2608 [ 0504EACAFF0D3C8AED161C4B0D369D4A ] LSI_SCSI C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
19:32:16.0058 2608 LSI_SCSI - ok
19:32:16.0079 2608 [ 43D0F98E1D56CCDDB0D5254CFF7B356E ] luafv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
19:32:16.0158 2608 luafv - ok
19:32:16.0211 2608 [ B9FC4CCE5758B816F27DD4D1EED11841 ] MBAMProtector C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
19:32:16.0230 2608 MBAMProtector - ok
19:32:16.0342 2608 [ 0DCF16B1449811EFA47AB52CAC84093C ] MBAMScheduler C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
19:32:16.0375 2608 MBAMScheduler - ok
19:32:16.0426 2608 [ 9EAABA4D601004BEA4DAA6E146E19A96 ] MBAMService C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
19:32:16.0457 2608 MBAMService - ok
19:32:16.0490 2608 [ 0BE09CD858ABF9DF6ED259D57A1A1663 ] Mcx2Svc C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
19:32:16.0565 2608 Mcx2Svc - ok
19:32:16.0591 2608 [ A55805F747C6EDB6A9080D7C633BD0F4 ] megasas C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
19:32:16.0608 2608 megasas - ok
19:32:16.0616 2608 [ BAF74CE0072480C3B6B7C13B2A94D6B3 ] MegaSR C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
19:32:16.0639 2608 MegaSR - ok
19:32:16.0671 2608 [ 6B01B7414A105B9E51652089A03027CF ] MEIx64 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys
19:32:16.0686 2608 MEIx64 - ok
19:32:16.0713 2608 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B ] MMCSS C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
19:32:16.0777 2608 MMCSS - ok
19:32:16.0781 2608 [ 800BA92F7010378B09F9ED9270F07137 ] Modem C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
19:32:16.0841 2608 Modem - ok
19:32:16.0869 2608 [ B03D591DC7DA45ECE20B3B467E6AADAA ] monitor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
19:32:16.0931 2608 monitor - ok
19:32:16.0972 2608 [ 7D27EA49F3C1F687D357E77A470AEA99 ] mouclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
19:32:16.0992 2608 mouclass - ok
19:32:17.0023 2608 [ D3BF052C40B0C4166D9FD86A4288C1E6 ] mouhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
19:32:17.0057 2608 mouhid - ok
19:32:17.0099 2608 [ 32E7A3D591D671A6DF2DB515A5CBE0FA ] mountmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
19:32:17.0119 2608 mountmgr - ok
19:32:17.0242 2608 [ CB8AF049AC9BE419A77ADAE288673359 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
19:32:17.0271 2608 MozillaMaintenance - ok
19:32:17.0300 2608 [ A44B420D30BD56E145D6A2BC8768EC58 ] mpio C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
19:32:17.0327 2608 mpio - ok
19:32:17.0372 2608 [ 6C38C9E45AE0EA2FA5E551F2ED5E978F ] mpsdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
19:32:17.0430 2608 mpsdrv - ok
19:32:17.0478 2608 [ 54FFC9C8898113ACE189D4AA7199D2C1 ] MpsSvc C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
19:32:17.0588 2608 MpsSvc - ok
19:32:17.0599 2608 [ DC722758B8261E1ABAFD31A3C0A66380 ] MRxDAV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
19:32:17.0635 2608 MRxDAV - ok
19:32:17.0656 2608 [ A5D9106A73DC88564C825D317CAC68AC ] mrxsmb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
19:32:17.0702 2608 mrxsmb - ok
19:32:17.0849 2608 [ D711B3C1D5F42C0C2415687BE09FC163 ] mrxsmb10 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
19:32:17.0886 2608 mrxsmb10 - ok
19:32:17.0930 2608 [ 9423E9D355C8D303E76B8CFBD8A5C30C ] mrxsmb20 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
19:32:17.0973 2608 mrxsmb20 - ok
19:32:18.0013 2608 [ C25F0BAFA182CBCA2DD3C851C2E75796 ] msahci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
19:32:18.0043 2608 msahci - ok
19:32:18.0049 2608 [ DB801A638D011B9633829EB6F663C900 ] msdsm C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
19:32:18.0070 2608 msdsm - ok
19:32:18.0097 2608 [ DE0ECE52236CFA3ED2DBFC03F28253A8 ] MSDTC C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
19:32:18.0128 2608 MSDTC - ok
19:32:18.0150 2608 [ AA3FB40E17CE1388FA1BEDAB50EA8F96 ] Msfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
19:32:18.0197 2608 Msfs - ok
19:32:18.0213 2608 [ F9D215A46A8B9753F61767FA72A20326 ] mshidkmdf C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
19:32:18.0277 2608 mshidkmdf - ok
19:32:18.0292 2608 [ D916874BBD4F8B07BFB7FA9B3CCAE29D ] msisadrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
19:32:18.0309 2608 msisadrv - ok
19:32:18.0341 2608 [ 808E98FF49B155C522E6400953177B08 ] MSiSCSI C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
19:32:18.0401 2608 MSiSCSI - ok
19:32:18.0405 2608 msiserver - ok
19:32:18.0437 2608 [ 49CCF2C4FEA34FFAD8B1B59D49439366 ] MSKSSRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
19:32:18.0497 2608 MSKSSRV - ok
19:32:18.0521 2608 [ BDD71ACE35A232104DDD349EE70E1AB3 ] MSPCLOCK C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
19:32:18.0575 2608 MSPCLOCK - ok
19:32:18.0579 2608 [ 4ED981241DB27C3383D72092B618A1D0 ] MSPQM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
19:32:18.0641 2608 MSPQM - ok
19:32:18.0670 2608 [ 759A9EEB0FA9ED79DA1FB7D4EF78866D ] MsRPC C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
19:32:18.0695 2608 MsRPC - ok
19:32:18.0721 2608 [ 0EED230E37515A0EAEE3C2E1BC97B288 ] mssmbios C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
19:32:18.0736 2608 mssmbios - ok
19:32:18.0741 2608 [ 2E66F9ECB30B4221A318C92AC2250779 ] MSTEE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
19:32:18.0802 2608 MSTEE - ok
19:32:18.0815 2608 [ 7EA404308934E675BFFDE8EDF0757BCD ] MTConfig C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
19:32:18.0849 2608 MTConfig - ok
19:32:18.0856 2608 [ F9A18612FD3526FE473C1BDA678D61C8 ] Mup C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
19:32:18.0873 2608 Mup - ok
19:32:18.0916 2608 [ 582AC6D9873E31DFA28A4547270862DD ] napagent C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
19:32:19.0046 2608 napagent - ok
19:32:19.0107 2608 [ 1EA3749C4114DB3E3161156FFFFA6B33 ] NativeWifiP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
19:32:19.0184 2608 NativeWifiP - ok
19:32:19.0438 2608 [ 7F79DA9E719D0774BDBC3622ABD3AFD9 ] NAUpdate C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
19:32:19.0486 2608 NAUpdate - ok
19:32:19.0576 2608 [ 760E38053BF56E501D562B70AD796B88 ] NDIS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
19:32:19.0638 2608 NDIS - ok
19:32:19.0704 2608 [ 9F9A1F53AAD7DA4D6FEF5BB73AB811AC ] NdisCap C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
19:32:19.0763 2608 NdisCap - ok
19:32:19.0786 2608 [ 30639C932D9FEF22B31268FE25A1B6E5 ] NdisTapi C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
19:32:19.0834 2608 NdisTapi - ok
19:32:19.0871 2608 [ 136185F9FB2CC61E573E676AA5402356 ] Ndisuio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
19:32:19.0918 2608 Ndisuio - ok
19:32:19.0934 2608 [ 53F7305169863F0A2BDDC49E116C2E11 ] NdisWan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
19:32:19.0996 2608 NdisWan - ok
19:32:20.0024 2608 [ 015C0D8E0E0421B4CFD48CFFE2825879 ] NDProxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
19:32:20.0071 2608 NDProxy - ok
19:32:20.0118 2608 [ 76C4D5C98A808D8C8E0C46280036FAF8 ] Net Driver HPZ12 C:\Windows\system32\HPZinw12.dll
19:32:20.0143 2608 Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
19:32:20.0143 2608 Net Driver HPZ12 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
19:32:20.0174 2608 [ 86743D9F5D2B1048062B14B1D84501C4 ] NetBIOS C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
19:32:20.0253 2608 NetBIOS - ok
19:32:20.0336 2608 [ 09594D1089C523423B32A4229263F068 ] NetBT C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
19:32:20.0407 2608 NetBT - ok
19:32:20.0443 2608 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] Netlogon C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:32:20.0477 2608 Netlogon - ok
19:32:20.0511 2608 [ 847D3AE376C0817161A14A82C8922A9E ] Netman C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
19:32:20.0589 2608 Netman - ok
19:32:20.0616 2608 [ 5F28111C648F1E24F7DBC87CDEB091B8 ] netprofm C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
19:32:20.0689 2608 netprofm - ok
19:32:20.0724 2608 [ 3E5A36127E201DDF663176B66828FAFE ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
19:32:20.0741 2608 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
19:32:20.0778 2608 [ 77889813BE4D166CDAB78DDBA990DA92 ] nfrd960 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
19:32:20.0795 2608 nfrd960 - ok
19:32:20.0820 2608 [ 1EE99A89CC788ADA662441D1E9830529 ] NlaSvc C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
19:32:20.0919 2608 NlaSvc - ok
19:32:20.0934 2608 [ 1E4C4AB5C9B8DD13179BBDC75A2A01F7 ] Npfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
19:32:20.0982 2608 Npfs - ok
19:32:21.0028 2608 [ D54BFDF3E0C953F823B3D0BFE4732528 ] nsi C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
19:32:21.0096 2608 nsi - ok
19:32:21.0117 2608 [ E7F5AE18AF4168178A642A9247C63001 ] nsiproxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
19:32:21.0165 2608 nsiproxy - ok
19:32:21.0217 2608 [ A2F74975097F52A00745F9637451FDD8 ] Ntfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
19:32:21.0310 2608 Ntfs - ok
19:32:21.0414 2608 [ D27A4546417ED7C4AEA7B3420D4F1F50 ] NTI IScheduleSvc C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
19:32:21.0443 2608 NTI IScheduleSvc - ok
19:32:21.0466 2608 [ 64DDD0DEE976302F4BD93E5EFCC2F013 ] NTIDrvr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys
19:32:21.0486 2608 NTIDrvr - ok
19:32:21.0505 2608 [ 9899284589F75FA8724FF3D16AED75C1 ] Null C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
19:32:21.0563 2608 Null - ok
19:32:21.0606 2608 [ 0A92CB65770442ED0DC44834632F66AD ] nvraid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
to be continued


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

19:32:21.0628 2608 nvraid - ok
19:32:21.0646 2608 [ DAB0E87525C10052BF65F06152F37E4A ] nvstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
19:32:21.0669 2608 nvstor - ok
19:32:21.0689 2608 [ 270D7CD42D6E3979F6DD0146650F0E05 ] nv_agp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
19:32:21.0708 2608 nv_agp - ok
19:32:21.0714 2608 [ 3589478E4B22CE21B41FA1BFC0B8B8A0 ] ohci1394 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
19:32:21.0735 2608 ohci1394 - ok
19:32:21.0786 2608 [ 9D10F99A6712E28F8ACD5641E3A7EA6B ] ose C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
19:32:21.0804 2608 ose - ok
19:32:22.0681 2608 [ 61BFFB5F57AD12F83AB64B7181829B34 ] osppsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
19:32:22.0932 2608 osppsvc - ok
19:32:23.0066 2608 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE ] p2pimsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
19:32:23.0153 2608 p2pimsvc - ok
19:32:23.0346 2608 [ 927463ECB02179F88E4B9A17568C63C3 ] p2psvc C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
19:32:23.0390 2608 p2psvc - ok
19:32:23.0425 2608 [ 0086431C29C35BE1DBC43F52CC273887 ] Parport C:\Windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
19:32:23.0445 2608 Parport - ok
19:32:23.0482 2608 [ E9766131EEADE40A27DC27D2D68FBA9C ] partmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
19:32:23.0501 2608 partmgr - ok
19:32:23.0520 2608 [ 3AEAA8B561E63452C655DC0584922257 ] PcaSvc C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
19:32:23.0566 2608 PcaSvc - ok
19:32:23.0610 2608 [ 94575C0571D1462A0F70BDE6BD6EE6B3 ] pci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
19:32:23.0630 2608 pci - ok
19:32:23.0654 2608 [ B5B8B5EF2E5CB34DF8DCF8831E3534FA ] pciide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
19:32:23.0670 2608 pciide - ok
19:32:23.0677 2608 [ B2E81D4E87CE48589F98CB8C05B01F2F ] pcmcia C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
19:32:23.0698 2608 pcmcia - ok
19:32:23.0742 2608 [ D6B9C2E1A11A3A4B26A182FFEF18F603 ] pcw C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
19:32:23.0773 2608 pcw - ok
19:32:23.0797 2608 [ 68769C3356B3BE5D1C732C97B9A80D6E ] PEAUTH C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
19:32:23.0877 2608 PEAUTH - ok
19:32:24.0001 2608 [ E495E408C93141E8FC72DC0C6046DDFA ] PerfHost C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
19:32:24.0043 2608 PerfHost - ok
19:32:24.0227 2608 [ C7CF6A6E137463219E1259E3F0F0DD6C ] pla C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
19:32:24.0305 2608 pla - ok
19:32:24.0353 2608 [ 25FBDEF06C4D92815B353F6E792C8129 ] PlugPlay C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
19:32:24.0440 2608 PlugPlay - ok
19:32:24.0513 2608 [ D1A4DBB8A29F7FFC78378F47F9EA6B91 ] Pml Driver HPZ12 C:\Windows\system32\HPZipm12.dll
19:32:24.0543 2608 Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
19:32:24.0543 2608 Pml Driver HPZ12 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
19:32:24.0580 2608 [ 7195581CEC9BB7D12ABE54036ACC2E38 ] PNRPAutoReg C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
19:32:24.0630 2608 PNRPAutoReg - ok
19:32:24.0688 2608 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE ] PNRPsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
19:32:24.0733 2608 PNRPsvc - ok
19:32:24.0837 2608 [ 4F15D75ADF6156BF56ECED6D4A55C389 ] PolicyAgent C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
19:32:24.0940 2608 PolicyAgent - ok
19:32:25.0017 2608 [ 6BA9D927DDED70BD1A9CADED45F8B184 ] Power C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
19:32:25.0091 2608 Power - ok
19:32:25.0203 2608 [ F92A2C41117A11A00BE01CA01A7FCDE9 ] PptpMiniport C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
19:32:25.0282 2608 PptpMiniport - ok
19:32:25.0323 2608 [ 0D922E23C041EFB1C3FAC2A6F943C9BF ] Processor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
19:32:25.0360 2608 Processor - ok
19:32:25.0388 2608 [ 53E83F1F6CF9D62F32801CF66D8352A8 ] ProfSvc C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
19:32:25.0441 2608 ProfSvc - ok
19:32:25.0453 2608 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] ProtectedStorage C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:32:25.0474 2608 ProtectedStorage - ok
19:32:25.0505 2608 [ 0557CF5A2556BD58E26384169D72438D ] Psched C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
19:32:25.0569 2608 Psched - ok
19:32:25.0616 2608 [ A53A15A11EBFD21077463EE2C7AFEEF0 ] ql2300 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
19:32:25.0740 2608 ql2300 - ok
19:32:25.0778 2608 [ 4F6D12B51DE1AAEFF7DC58C4D75423C8 ] ql40xx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
19:32:25.0812 2608 ql40xx - ok
19:32:25.0896 2608 [ 906191634E99AEA92C4816150BDA3732 ] QWAVE C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
19:32:25.0945 2608 QWAVE - ok
19:32:25.0980 2608 [ 76707BB36430888D9CE9D705398ADB6C ] QWAVEdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
19:32:26.0023 2608 QWAVEdrv - ok
19:32:26.0027 2608 [ 5A0DA8AD5762FA2D91678A8A01311704 ] RasAcd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
19:32:26.0075 2608 RasAcd - ok
19:32:26.0138 2608 [ 7ECFF9B22276B73F43A99A15A6094E90 ] RasAgileVpn C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
19:32:26.0213 2608 RasAgileVpn - ok
19:32:26.0242 2608 [ 8F26510C5383B8DBE976DE1CD00FC8C7 ] RasAuto C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
19:32:26.0310 2608 RasAuto - ok
19:32:26.0330 2608 [ 471815800AE33E6F1C32FB1B97C490CA ] Rasl2tp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
19:32:26.0394 2608 Rasl2tp - ok
19:32:26.0418 2608 [ EE867A0870FC9E4972BA9EAAD35651E2 ] RasMan C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
19:32:26.0474 2608 RasMan - ok
19:32:26.0496 2608 [ 855C9B1CD4756C5E9A2AA58A15F58C25 ] RasPppoe C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
19:32:26.0555 2608 RasPppoe - ok
19:32:26.0584 2608 [ E8B1E447B008D07FF47D016C2B0EEECB ] RasSstp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
19:32:26.0649 2608 RasSstp - ok
19:32:26.0758 2608 [ 77F665941019A1594D887A74F301FA2F ] rdbss C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
19:32:26.0886 2608 rdbss - ok
19:32:26.0952 2608 [ 302DA2A0539F2CF54D7C6CC30C1F2D8D ] rdpbus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
19:32:27.0000 2608 rdpbus - ok
19:32:27.0042 2608 [ CEA6CC257FC9B7715F1C2B4849286D24 ] RDPCDD C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
19:32:27.0106 2608 RDPCDD - ok
19:32:27.0131 2608 [ BB5971A4F00659529A5C44831AF22365 ] RDPENCDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
19:32:27.0191 2608 RDPENCDD - ok
19:32:27.0216 2608 [ 216F3FA57533D98E1F74DED70113177A ] RDPREFMP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
19:32:27.0264 2608 RDPREFMP - ok
19:32:27.0299 2608 [ E61608AA35E98999AF9AAEEEA6114B0A ] RDPWD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
19:32:27.0334 2608 RDPWD - ok
19:32:27.0365 2608 [ 34ED295FA0121C241BFEF24764FC4520 ] rdyboost C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
19:32:27.0386 2608 rdyboost - ok
19:32:27.0419 2608 [ 254FB7A22D74E5511C73A3F6D802F192 ] RemoteAccess C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
19:32:27.0479 2608 RemoteAccess - ok
19:32:27.0518 2608 [ E4D94F24081440B5FC5AA556C7C62702 ] RemoteRegistry C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
19:32:27.0571 2608 RemoteRegistry - ok
19:32:27.0600 2608 [ E4DC58CF7B3EA515AE917FF0D402A7BB ] RpcEptMapper C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
19:32:27.0661 2608 RpcEptMapper - ok
19:32:27.0716 2608 [ D5BA242D4CF8E384DB90E6A8ED850B8C ] RpcLocator C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
19:32:27.0765 2608 RpcLocator - ok
19:32:27.0792 2608 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123 ] RpcSs C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
19:32:27.0847 2608 RpcSs - ok
19:32:27.0887 2608 [ DDC86E4F8E7456261E637E3552E804FF ] rspndr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
19:32:27.0937 2608 rspndr - ok
19:32:27.0953 2608 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] SamSs C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:32:27.0973 2608 SamSs - ok
19:32:28.0053 2608 [ 3289766038DB2CB14D07DC84392138D5 ] SASDIFSV C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS
19:32:28.0070 2608 SASDIFSV - ok
19:32:28.0109 2608 [ 58A38E75F3316A83C23DF6173D41F2B5 ] SASKUTIL C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS
19:32:28.0124 2608 SASKUTIL - ok
19:32:28.0642 2608 [ BCE943896289A91AD75CC5652620B1C6 ] SBAMSvc C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe
19:32:28.0760 2608 SBAMSvc - ok
19:32:28.0822 2608 [ 6E342316E72F4B6FA39C99E06373A1A3 ] sbapifs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbapifs.sys
19:32:28.0838 2608 sbapifs - ok
19:32:28.0870 2608 [ B671EEF468D13016B9286F5835A06AE1 ] sbhips C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbhips.sys
19:32:28.0886 2608 sbhips - ok
19:32:28.0900 2608 [ AC03AF3329579FFFB455AA2DAABBE22B ] sbp2port C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
19:32:28.0918 2608 sbp2port - ok
19:32:28.0956 2608 [ 9ACEB2A2362FC87A3825963E61BA9076 ] SBRE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SBREdrv.sys
19:32:28.0972 2608 SBRE - ok
19:32:29.0034 2608 [ 794D4B48DFB6E999537C7C3947863463 ] SBSDWSCService C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
19:32:29.0092 2608 SBSDWSCService - ok
19:32:29.0227 2608 [ 9B7395789E3791A3B6D000FE6F8B131E ] SCardSvr C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
19:32:29.0295 2608 SCardSvr - ok
19:32:29.0331 2608 [ 253F38D0D7074C02FF8DEB9836C97D2B ] scfilter C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
19:32:29.0412 2608 scfilter - ok
19:32:29.0715 2608 [ 262F6592C3299C005FD6BEC90FC4463A ] Schedule C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
19:32:29.0867 2608 Schedule - ok
19:32:29.0935 2608 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F ] SCPolicySvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
19:32:30.0011 2608 SCPolicySvc - ok
19:32:30.0076 2608 [ 111E0EBC0AD79CB0FA014B907B231CF0 ] sdbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
19:32:30.0118 2608 sdbus - ok
19:32:30.0158 2608 [ 6EA4234DC55346E0709560FE7C2C1972 ] SDRSVC C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
19:32:30.0232 2608 SDRSVC - ok
19:32:30.0259 2608 [ 3EA8A16169C26AFBEB544E0E48421186 ] secdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
19:32:30.0326 2608 secdrv - ok
19:32:30.0339 2608 [ BC617A4E1B4FA8DF523A061739A0BD87 ] seclogon C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
19:32:30.0388 2608 seclogon - ok
19:32:30.0413 2608 [ C32AB8FA018EF34C0F113BD501436D21 ] SENS C:\Windows\system32\sens.dll
19:32:30.0517 2608 SENS - ok
19:32:30.0555 2608 [ 0336CFFAFAAB87A11541F1CF1594B2B2 ] SensrSvc C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
19:32:30.0603 2608 SensrSvc - ok
19:32:30.0620 2608 [ CB624C0035412AF0DEBEC78C41F5CA1B ] Serenum C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
19:32:30.0651 2608 Serenum - ok
19:32:30.0667 2608 [ C1D8E28B2C2ADFAEC4BA89E9FDA69BD6 ] Serial C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
19:32:30.0689 2608 Serial - ok
19:32:30.0694 2608 [ 1C545A7D0691CC4A027396535691C3E3 ] sermouse C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
19:32:30.0778 2608 sermouse - ok
19:32:30.0814 2608 [ 0B6231BF38174A1628C4AC812CC75804 ] SessionEnv C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
19:32:30.0880 2608 SessionEnv - ok
19:32:30.0884 2608 [ A554811BCD09279536440C964AE35BBF ] sffdisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
19:32:30.0922 2608 sffdisk - ok
19:32:30.0926 2608 [ FF414F0BAEFEBA59BC6C04B3DB0B87BF ] sffp_mmc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
19:32:30.0949 2608 sffp_mmc - ok
19:32:30.0953 2608 [ DD85B78243A19B59F0637DCF284DA63C ] sffp_sd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
19:32:30.0988 2608 sffp_sd - ok
19:32:30.0992 2608 [ A9D601643A1647211A1EE2EC4E433FF4 ] sfloppy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
19:32:31.0019 2608 sfloppy - ok
19:32:31.0104 2608 [ C6CC9297BD53E5229653303E556AA539 ] Sftfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys
19:32:31.0148 2608 Sftfs - ok
19:32:31.0193 2608 [ 13693B6354DD6E72DC5131DA7D764B90 ] sftlist C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
19:32:31.0220 2608 sftlist - ok
19:32:31.0262 2608 [ 390AA7BC52CEE43F6790CDEA1E776703 ] Sftplay C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys
19:32:31.0283 2608 Sftplay - ok
19:32:31.0298 2608 [ 617E29A0B0A2807466560D4C4E338D3E ] Sftredir C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys
19:32:31.0313 2608 Sftredir - ok
19:32:31.0325 2608 [ 8F571F016FA1976F445147E9E6C8AE9B ] Sftvol C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys
19:32:31.0340 2608 Sftvol - ok
19:32:31.0357 2608 [ C3CDDD18F43D44AB713CF8C4916F7696 ] sftvsa C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
19:32:31.0375 2608 sftvsa - ok
19:32:31.0421 2608 [ B95F6501A2F8B2E78C697FEC401970CE ] SharedAccess C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
19:32:31.0477 2608 SharedAccess - ok
19:32:31.0509 2608 [ AAF932B4011D14052955D4B212A4DA8D ] ShellHWDetection C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
19:32:31.0583 2608 ShellHWDetection - ok
19:32:31.0626 2608 [ 843CAF1E5FDE1FFD5FF768F23A51E2E1 ] SiSRaid2 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys
19:32:31.0643 2608 SiSRaid2 - ok
19:32:31.0692 2608 [ 6A6C106D42E9FFFF8B9FCB4F754F6DA4 ] SiSRaid4 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
19:32:31.0724 2608 SiSRaid4 - ok
19:32:31.0768 2608 [ 548260A7B8654E024DC30BF8A7C5BAA4 ] Smb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
19:32:31.0830 2608 Smb - ok
19:32:31.0869 2608 [ 6313F223E817CC09AA41811DAA7F541D ] SNMPTRAP C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
19:32:31.0952 2608 SNMPTRAP - ok
19:32:32.0005 2608 [ B9E31E5CACDFE584F34F730A677803F9 ] spldr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
19:32:32.0035 2608 spldr - ok
19:32:32.0134 2608 [ 85DAA09A98C9286D4EA2BA8D0E644377 ] Spooler C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
19:32:32.0192 2608 Spooler - ok
19:32:32.0297 2608 [ E17E0188BB90FAE42D83E98707EFA59C ] sppsvc C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
19:32:32.0527 2608 sppsvc - ok
19:32:32.0560 2608 [ 93D7D61317F3D4BC4F4E9F8A96A7DE45 ] sppuinotify C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
19:32:32.0633 2608 sppuinotify - ok
19:32:32.0666 2608 [ 441FBA48BFF01FDB9D5969EBC1838F0B ] srv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
19:32:32.0768 2608 srv - ok
19:32:32.0809 2608 [ B4ADEBBF5E3677CCE9651E0F01F7CC28 ] srv2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
19:32:32.0851 2608 srv2 - ok
19:32:32.0871 2608 [ 27E461F0BE5BFF5FC737328F749538C3 ] srvnet C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
19:32:32.0893 2608 srvnet - ok
19:32:32.0967 2608 [ 51B52FBD583CDE8AA9BA62B8B4298F33 ] SSDPSRV C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
19:32:33.0060 2608 SSDPSRV - ok
19:32:33.0117 2608 [ AB7AEBF58DAD8DAAB7A6C45E6A8885CB ] SstpSvc C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
19:32:33.0194 2608 SstpSvc - ok
19:32:33.0236 2608 [ F3817967ED533D08327DC73BC4D5542A ] stexstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
19:32:33.0252 2608 stexstor - ok
19:32:33.0387 2608 [ 8DD52E8E6128F4B2DA92CE27402871C1 ] stisvc C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
19:32:33.0446 2608 stisvc - ok
19:32:33.0475 2608 [ D01EC09B6711A5F8E7E6564A4D0FBC90 ] swenum C:\Windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
19:32:33.0493 2608 swenum - ok
19:32:33.0625 2608 [ F577910A133A592234EBAAD3F3AFA258 ] SwitchBoard C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
19:32:33.0698 2608 SwitchBoard ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
19:32:33.0698 2608 SwitchBoard - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
19:32:33.0736 2608 [ E08E46FDD841B7184194011CA1955A0B ] swprv C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
19:32:33.0855 2608 swprv - ok
19:32:33.0928 2608 [ BF9CCC0BF39B418C8D0AE8B05CF95B7D ] SysMain C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
19:32:34.0064 2608 SysMain - ok
19:32:34.0095 2608 [ E3C61FD7B7C2557E1F1B0B4CEC713585 ] TabletInputService C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
19:32:34.0124 2608 TabletInputService - ok
19:32:34.0146 2608 [ 40F0849F65D13EE87B9A9AE3C1DD6823 ] TapiSrv C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
19:32:34.0215 2608 TapiSrv - ok
19:32:34.0242 2608 [ 1BE03AC720F4D302EA01D40F588162F6 ] TBS C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
19:32:34.0307 2608 TBS - ok
19:32:34.0387 2608 [ F782CAD3CEDBB3F9FFE3BF2775D92DDC ] Tcpip C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
19:32:34.0488 2608 Tcpip - ok
19:32:34.0547 2608 [ F782CAD3CEDBB3F9FFE3BF2775D92DDC ] TCPIP6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
19:32:34.0599 2608 TCPIP6 - ok
19:32:34.0642 2608 [ DF687E3D8836BFB04FCC0615BF15A519 ] tcpipreg C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
19:32:34.0701 2608 tcpipreg - ok
19:32:34.0726 2608 [ 3371D21011695B16333A3934340C4E7C ] TDPIPE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
19:32:34.0756 2608 TDPIPE - ok
19:32:34.0760 2608 [ 51C5ECEB1CDEE2468A1748BE550CFBC8 ] TDTCP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
19:32:34.0794 2608 TDTCP - ok
19:32:34.0834 2608 [ DDAD5A7AB24D8B65F8D724F5C20FD806 ] tdx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
19:32:34.0882 2608 tdx - ok
19:32:34.0896 2608 [ 561E7E1F06895D78DE991E01DD0FB6E5 ] TermDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
19:32:34.0913 2608 TermDD - ok
19:32:34.0975 2608 [ 2E648163254233755035B46DD7B89123 ] TermService C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
19:32:35.0071 2608 TermService - ok
19:32:35.0086 2608 [ F0344071948D1A1FA732231785A0664C ] Themes C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
19:32:35.0114 2608 Themes - ok
19:32:35.0146 2608 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B ] THREADORDER C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
19:32:35.0195 2608 THREADORDER - ok
19:32:35.0220 2608 [ 7E7AFD841694F6AC397E99D75CEAD49D ] TrkWks C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
19:32:35.0291 2608 TrkWks - ok
19:32:35.0340 2608 [ 773212B2AAA24C1E31F10246B15B276C ] TrustedInstaller C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
19:32:35.0410 2608 TrustedInstaller - ok
19:32:35.0439 2608 [ CE18B2CDFC837C99E5FAE9CA6CBA5D30 ] tssecsrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
19:32:35.0500 2608 tssecsrv - ok
19:32:35.0534 2608 [ D11C783E3EF9A3C52C0EBE83CC5000E9 ] TsUsbFlt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
19:32:35.0561 2608 TsUsbFlt - ok
19:32:35.0579 2608 [ 9CC2CCAE8A84820EAECB886D477CBCB8 ] TsUsbGD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
19:32:35.0599 2608 TsUsbGD - ok
19:32:35.0644 2608 [ 3566A8DAAFA27AF944F5D705EAA64894 ] tunnel C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
19:32:35.0702 2608 tunnel - ok
19:32:35.0706 2608 [ B4DD609BD7E282BFC683CEC7EAAAAD67 ] uagp35 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
19:32:35.0725 2608 uagp35 - ok
19:32:35.0735 2608 [ 2E22C1FD397A5A9FFEF55E9D1FC96C00 ] UBHelper C:\Windows\system32\drivers\UBHelper.sys
19:32:35.0750 2608 UBHelper - ok
19:32:35.0772 2608 [ FF4232A1A64012BAA1FD97C7B67DF593 ] udfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
19:32:35.0840 2608 udfs - ok
19:32:35.0890 2608 [ 3CBDEC8D06B9968ABA702EBA076364A1 ] UI0Detect C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
19:32:35.0928 2608 UI0Detect - ok
19:32:35.0941 2608 [ 4BFE1BC28391222894CBF1E7D0E42320 ] uliagpkx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
19:32:35.0960 2608 uliagpkx - ok
19:32:35.0994 2608 [ DC54A574663A895C8763AF0FA1FF7561 ] umbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
19:32:36.0035 2608 umbus - ok
19:32:36.0059 2608 [ B2E8E8CB557B156DA5493BBDDCC1474D ] UmPass C:\Windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
19:32:36.0091 2608 UmPass - ok
19:32:36.0357 2608 [ D80B1075B69B57A3AB78F750CE463ECE ] UNS C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
19:32:36.0394 2608 UNS - ok
19:32:36.0486 2608 [ D47EC6A8E81633DD18D2436B19BAF6DE ] upnphost C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
19:32:36.0562 2608 upnphost - ok
19:32:36.0581 2608 [ 6F1A3157A1C89435352CEB543CDB359C ] usbccgp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
19:32:36.0641 2608 usbccgp - ok
19:32:36.0680 2608 [ AF0892A803FDDA7492F595368E3B68E7 ] usbcir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
19:32:36.0704 2608 usbcir - ok
19:32:36.0746 2608 [ C025055FE7B87701EB042095DF1A2D7B ] usbehci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
19:32:36.0776 2608 usbehci - ok
19:32:36.0816 2608 [ 287C6C9410B111B68B52CA298F7B8C24 ] usbhub C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
19:32:36.0881 2608 usbhub - ok
19:32:36.0895 2608 [ 9840FC418B4CBD632D3D0A667A725C31 ] usbohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
19:32:36.0926 2608 usbohci - ok
19:32:36.0938 2608 [ 73188F58FB384E75C4063D29413CEE3D ] usbprint C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
19:32:36.0973 2608 usbprint - ok
19:32:37.0009 2608 [ AAA2513C8AED8B54B189FD0C6B1634C0 ] usbscan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
19:32:37.0033 2608 usbscan - ok
19:32:37.0046 2608 [ FED648B01349A3C8395A5169DB5FB7D6 ] USBSTOR C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
19:32:37.0086 2608 USBSTOR - ok
19:32:37.0108 2608 [ 62069A34518BCF9C1FD9E74B3F6DB7CD ] usbuhci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
19:32:37.0135 2608 usbuhci - ok
19:32:37.0168 2608 [ 454800C2BC7F3927CE030141EE4F4C50 ] usbvideo C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
19:32:37.0194 2608 usbvideo - ok
19:32:37.0213 2608 [ EDBB23CBCF2CDF727D64FF9B51A6070E ] UxSms C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
19:32:37.0276 2608 UxSms - ok
19:32:37.0298 2608 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] VaultSvc C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
19:32:37.0317 2608 VaultSvc - ok
19:32:37.0347 2608 [ C5C876CCFC083FF3B128F933823E87BD ] vdrvroot C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
19:32:37.0365 2608 vdrvroot - ok
19:32:37.0391 2608 [ 8D6B481601D01A456E75C3210F1830BE ] vds C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
19:32:37.0468 2608 vds - ok
19:32:37.0494 2608 [ DA4DA3F5E02943C2DC8C6ED875DE68DD ] vga C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
19:32:37.0517 2608 vga - ok
19:32:37.0538 2608 [ 53E92A310193CB3C03BEA963DE7D9CFC ] VgaSave C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
19:32:37.0601 2608 VgaSave - ok
19:32:37.0608 2608 [ 2CE2DF28C83AEAF30084E1B1EB253CBB ] vhdmp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
19:32:37.0628 2608 vhdmp - ok
19:32:37.0635 2608 [ E5689D93FFE4E5D66C0178761240DD54 ] viaide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
19:32:37.0651 2608 viaide - ok
19:32:37.0704 2608 [ D2AAFD421940F640B407AEFAAEBD91B0 ] volmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
19:32:37.0740 2608 volmgr - ok
19:32:37.0822 2608 [ A255814907C89BE58B79EF2F189B843B ] volmgrx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
19:32:37.0857 2608 volmgrx - ok
19:32:37.0886 2608 [ 0D08D2F3B3FF84E433346669B5E0F639 ] volsnap C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
19:32:37.0909 2608 volsnap - ok
19:32:37.0938 2608 [ 5E2016EA6EBACA03C04FEAC5F330D997 ] vsmraid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
19:32:37.0958 2608 vsmraid - ok
19:32:38.0014 2608 [ B60BA0BC31B0CB414593E169F6F21CC2 ] VSS C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
19:32:38.0149 2608 VSS - ok
19:32:38.0182 2608 [ 36D4720B72B5C5D9CB2B9C29E9DF67A1 ] vwifibus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
19:32:38.0214 2608 vwifibus - ok
19:32:38.0245 2608 [ 6A3D66263414FF0D6FA754C646612F3F ] vwififlt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
19:32:38.0286 2608 vwififlt - ok
19:32:38.0329 2608 [ 6A638FC4BFDDC4D9B186C28C91BD1A01 ] vwifimp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
19:32:38.0355 2608 vwifimp - ok
19:32:38.0409 2608 [ 1C9D80CC3849B3788048078C26486E1A ] W32Time C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
19:32:38.0483 2608 W32Time - ok
19:32:38.0527 2608 [ 4E9440F4F152A7B944CB1663D3935A3E ] WacomPen C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
19:32:38.0597 2608 WacomPen - ok
19:32:38.0657 2608 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C ] WANARP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
19:32:38.0782 2608 WANARP - ok
19:32:38.0786 2608 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C ] Wanarpv6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
19:32:38.0836 2608 Wanarpv6 - ok
19:32:38.0905 2608 [ 3CEC96DE223E49EAAE3651FCF8FAEA6C ] WatAdminSvc C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
19:32:38.0966 2608 WatAdminSvc - ok
19:32:39.0038 2608 [ 78F4E7F5C56CB9716238EB57DA4B6A75 ] wbengine C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
19:32:39.0147 2608 wbengine - ok
19:32:39.0169 2608 [ 3AA101E8EDAB2DB4131333F4325C76A3 ] WbioSrvc C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
19:32:39.0201 2608 WbioSrvc - ok
19:32:39.0235 2608 [ 7368A2AFD46E5A4481D1DE9D14848EDD ] wcncsvc C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
19:32:39.0285 2608 wcncsvc - ok
19:32:39.0300 2608 [ 20F7441334B18CEE52027661DF4A6129 ] WcsPlugInService C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
19:32:39.0344 2608 WcsPlugInService - ok
19:32:39.0366 2608 [ 72889E16FF12BA0F235467D6091B17DC ] Wd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
19:32:39.0382 2608 Wd - ok
19:32:39.0411 2608 [ 441BD2D7B4F98134C3A4F9FA570FD250 ] Wdf01000 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
19:32:39.0444 2608 Wdf01000 - ok
19:32:39.0463 2608 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681 ] WdiServiceHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
19:32:39.0583 2608 WdiServiceHost - ok
19:32:39.0589 2608 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681 ] WdiSystemHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
19:32:39.0627 2608 WdiSystemHost - ok
19:32:39.0661 2608 [ 3DB6D04E1C64272F8B14EB8BC4616280 ] WebClient C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
19:32:39.0710 2608 WebClient - ok
19:32:39.0758 2608 [ C749025A679C5103E575E3B48E092C43 ] Wecsvc C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
19:32:39.0853 2608 Wecsvc - ok
19:32:39.0874 2608 [ 7E591867422DC788B9E5BD337A669A08 ] wercplsupport C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
19:32:39.0926 2608 wercplsupport - ok
19:32:39.0986 2608 [ 6D137963730144698CBD10F202E9F251 ] WerSvc C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
19:32:40.0107 2608 WerSvc - ok
19:32:40.0120 2608 [ 611B23304BF067451A9FDEE01FBDD725 ] WfpLwf C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
19:32:40.0168 2608 WfpLwf - ok
19:32:40.0186 2608 [ 05ECAEC3E4529A7153B3136CEB49F0EC ] WIMMount C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
19:32:40.0203 2608 WIMMount - ok
19:32:40.0217 2608 WinDefend - ok
19:32:40.0224 2608 WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
19:32:40.0285 2608 [ 19B07E7E8915D701225DA41CB3877306 ] Winmgmt C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
19:32:40.0367 2608 Winmgmt - ok
19:32:40.0684 2608 [ BCB1310604AA415C4508708975B3931E ] WinRM C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
19:32:40.0848 2608 WinRM - ok
19:32:41.0171 2608 [ 4FADA86E62F18A1B2F42BA18AE24E6AA ] Wlansvc C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
19:32:41.0270 2608 Wlansvc - ok
19:32:41.0328 2608 [ 06C8FA1CF39DE6A735B54D906BA791C6 ] wlcrasvc C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe
19:32:41.0346 2608 wlcrasvc - ok
19:32:41.0466 2608 [ 2BACD71123F42CEA603F4E205E1AE337 ] wlidsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
19:32:41.0567 2608 wlidsvc - ok
19:32:41.0614 2608 [ F6FF8944478594D0E414D3F048F0D778 ] WmiAcpi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
19:32:41.0664 2608 WmiAcpi - ok
19:32:41.0779 2608 [ 38B84C94C5A8AF291ADFEA478AE54F93 ] wmiApSrv C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
19:32:41.0843 2608 wmiApSrv - ok
19:32:41.0863 2608 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
19:32:41.0892 2608 [ 96C6E7100D724C69FCF9E7BF590D1DCA ] WPCSvc C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
19:32:41.0929 2608 WPCSvc - ok
19:32:41.0941 2608 [ 93221146D4EBBF314C29B23CD6CC391D ] WPDBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
19:32:41.0988 2608 WPDBusEnum - ok
19:32:42.0054 2608 [ 6BCC1D7D2FD2453957C5479A32364E52 ] ws2ifsl C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
19:32:42.0115 2608 ws2ifsl - ok
19:32:42.0139 2608 [ E8B1FE6669397D1772D8196DF0E57A9E ] wscsvc C:\Windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
19:32:42.0193 2608 wscsvc - ok
19:32:42.0197 2608 WSearch - ok
19:32:42.0292 2608 [ D9EF901DCA379CFE914E9FA13B73B4C4 ] wuauserv C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
19:32:42.0432 2608 wuauserv - ok
19:32:42.0461 2608 [ D3381DC54C34D79B22CEE0D65BA91B7C ] WudfPf C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
19:32:42.0541 2608 WudfPf - ok
19:32:42.0626 2608 [ CF8D590BE3373029D57AF80914190682 ] WUDFRd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
19:32:42.0745 2608 WUDFRd - ok
19:32:42.0782 2608 [ 7A95C95B6C4CF292D689106BCAE49543 ] wudfsvc C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
19:32:42.0833 2608 wudfsvc - ok
19:32:42.0891 2608 [ 9A3452B3C2A46C073166C5CF49FAD1AE ] WwanSvc C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
19:32:42.0953 2608 WwanSvc - ok
19:32:42.0969 2608 ================ Scan global ===============================
19:32:43.0003 2608 [ BA0CD8C393E8C9F83354106093832C7B ] C:\Windows\system32\basesrv.dll
19:32:43.0037 2608 [ EB6A48CC998E1090E44E8E7F1009A640 ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
19:32:43.0048 2608 [ EB6A48CC998E1090E44E8E7F1009A640 ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
19:32:43.0113 2608 [ D6160F9D869BA3AF0B787F971DB56368 ] C:\Windows\system32\sxssrv.dll
19:32:43.0164 2608 [ 24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB ] C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
19:32:43.0173 2608 [Global] - ok
19:32:43.0173 2608 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
19:32:43.0220 2608 [ A36C5E4F47E84449FF07ED3517B43A31 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
19:32:43.0864 2608 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
19:32:43.0866 2608 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
19:32:43.0900 2608 [ 8599765046B01B442ECCF0B36441E865 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
19:32:43.0904 2608 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
19:32:43.0957 2608 [ DDEF489BD7CF08195CC8C1AC8B9D6E37 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
19:32:43.0960 2608 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2 - ok
19:32:43.0961 2608 ================ Scan active images ========================
19:32:43.0964 2608 [ 3E588B60EC061686BA05D33574A344C6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crashdmp.sys
19:32:43.0964 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crashdmp.sys - ok
19:32:43.0970 2608 [ 814DB88F2641691575A455CF25354098 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpfve.sys
19:32:43.0970 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpfve.sys - ok
19:32:43.0976 2608 [ D1753C06EE17E29352B065EACF3F10D0 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStor.sys
19:32:43.0976 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStor.sys - ok
19:32:43.0981 2608 [ F036CE71586E93D94DAB220D7BDF4416 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys
19:32:43.0982 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys - ok
19:32:43.0987 2608 [ 4E38475BDB51A867CCBA7D5DF7FDFC0C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
19:32:43.0987 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys - ok
19:32:43.0992 2608 [ 9899284589F75FA8724FF3D16AED75C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys
19:32:43.0992 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys - ok
19:32:43.0997 2608 [ 16A47CE2DECC9B099349A5F840654746 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys
19:32:43.0997 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys - ok
19:32:44.0002 2608 [ 9ACEB2A2362FC87A3825963E61BA9076 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbredrv.sys
19:32:44.0002 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbredrv.sys - ok
19:32:44.0006 2608 [ CEA6CC257FC9B7715F1C2B4849286D24 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys
19:32:44.0006 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys - ok
19:32:44.0011 2608 [ BB5971A4F00659529A5C44831AF22365 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys
19:32:44.0011 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys - ok
19:32:44.0015 2608 [ 53E92A310193CB3C03BEA963DE7D9CFC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
19:32:44.0015 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys - ok
19:32:44.0020 2608 [ E7353D59C9842BC7299FAEB7E7E09340 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
19:32:44.0020 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys - ok
19:32:44.0025 2608 [ FC438D1430B28618E2D0C7C332A710AD ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
19:32:44.0025 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys - ok
19:32:44.0031 2608 [ C3EC420451AC5300A22190AE38418FBA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
19:32:44.0031 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys - ok
19:32:44.0034 2608 [ AA3FB40E17CE1388FA1BEDAB50EA8F96 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys
19:32:44.0034 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys - ok
19:32:44.0039 2608 [ 1E4C4AB5C9B8DD13179BBDC75A2A01F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys
19:32:44.0039 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys - ok
19:32:44.0043 2608 [ 216F3FA57533D98E1F74DED70113177A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys
19:32:44.0044 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys - ok
19:32:44.0048 2608 [ 6F020A220388ECA0AB6062DC27BD16B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
19:32:44.0048 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys - ok
19:32:44.0053 2608 [ DDAD5A7AB24D8B65F8D724F5C20FD806 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys
19:32:44.0053 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys - ok
19:32:44.0057 2608 [ 1C7857B62DE5994A75B054A9FD4C3825 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys
19:32:44.0057 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys - ok
19:32:44.0062 2608 [ 2A6675C24DF5159A9506CD13ECE5ABE9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
19:32:44.0062 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys - ok
19:32:44.0067 2608 [ 09594D1089C523423B32A4229263F068 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys
19:32:44.0067 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys - ok
19:32:44.0070 2608 [ 86743D9F5D2B1048062B14B1D84501C4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys
19:32:44.0070 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys - ok
19:32:44.0075 2608 [ 0557CF5A2556BD58E26384169D72438D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys
19:32:44.0075 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys - ok
19:32:44.0081 2608 [ 6A3D66263414FF0D6FA754C646612F3F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwififlt.sys
19:32:44.0081 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwififlt.sys - ok
19:32:44.0084 2608 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys
19:32:44.0084 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys - ok
19:32:44.0091 2608 [ 611B23304BF067451A9FDEE01FBDD725 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys
19:32:44.0091 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys - ok
19:32:44.0097 2608 [ 6BCC1D7D2FD2453957C5479A32364E52 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
19:32:44.0097 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys - ok
19:32:44.0103 2608 [ 3289766038DB2CB14D07DC84392138D5 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys
19:32:44.0103 2608 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys - ok
19:32:44.0107 2608 [ 58A38E75F3316A83C23DF6173D41F2B5 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys
19:32:44.0107 2608 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys - ok
19:32:44.0111 2608 [ E7F5AE18AF4168178A642A9247C63001 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
19:32:44.0111 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys - ok
19:32:44.0118 2608 [ 77F665941019A1594D887A74F301FA2F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys
19:32:44.0118 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys - ok
19:32:44.0123 2608 [ 561E7E1F06895D78DE991E01DD0FB6E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\termdd.sys
19:32:44.0123 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\termdd.sys - ok
19:32:44.0127 2608 [ 61583EE3C3A17003C4ACD0475646B4D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
19:32:44.0127 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\blbdrive.sys - ok
19:32:44.0132 2608 [ 9BB2EF44EAA163B29C4A4587887A0FE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dfsc.sys
19:32:44.0132 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dfsc.sys - ok
19:32:44.0136 2608 [ 13096B05847EC78F0977F2C0F79E9AB3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys
19:32:44.0137 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys - ok
19:32:44.0141 2608 [ 0EED230E37515A0EAEE3C2E1BC97B288 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
19:32:44.0141 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys - ok
19:32:44.0145 2608 [ 9A49D80D65451AF22913AEF772CC3DA9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys
19:32:44.0146 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys - ok
19:32:44.0150 2608 [ 3566A8DAAFA27AF944F5D705EAA64894 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys
19:32:44.0150 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys - ok
19:32:44.0155 2608 [ CF95B85FF8D128385ABD411C8CA74DED ] C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
19:32:44.0155 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll - ok
19:32:44.0159 2608 [ 1911A3356FA3F77CCC825CCBAC038C2A ] C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
19:32:44.0159 2608 C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe - ok
19:32:44.0164 2608 [ 3B536A8BEC3B4F23FFDFD78B11A2AB93 ] C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe
19:32:44.0164 2608 C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe - ok
19:32:44.0168 2608 [ 3FB253E8059A1AAC3A8B83A31D094CC5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\igdkmd64.sys
19:32:44.0169 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\igdkmd64.sys - ok
19:32:44.0173 2608 [ F5BEE30450E18E6B83A5012C100616FD ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
19:32:44.0173 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys - ok
19:32:44.0177 2608 [ 9CD68BDDF322535C02ADC8331013D13D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
19:32:44.0177 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys - ok
19:32:44.0182 2608 [ 6B01B7414A105B9E51652089A03027CF ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HECIx64.sys
19:32:44.0182 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HECIx64.sys - ok
19:32:44.0187 2608 [ AE259C75F9A0B057B6BF9E9695632B09 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
19:32:44.0187 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys - ok
19:32:44.0191 2608 [ 97BFED39B6B79EB12CDDBFEED51F56BB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys
19:32:44.0191 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys - ok
19:32:44.0196 2608 [ E610C2ADF44FFAB91BBA5CA6FC085640 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\k57nd60a.sys
19:32:44.0196 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\k57nd60a.sys - ok
19:32:44.0201 2608 [ C025055FE7B87701EB042095DF1A2D7B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys
19:32:44.0201 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys - ok
19:32:44.0205 2608 [ 280E8031E1703CAFF17C7727B74817A5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiSDa.sys
19:32:44.0205 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiSDa.sys - ok
19:32:44.0210 2608 [ 1B1E264203D4EF9D3DA1987AD70355AB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
19:32:44.0210 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys - ok
19:32:44.0215 2608 [ F9EB252CD589EBB2F77744450F123F60 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdbd.sys
19:32:44.0215 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdbd.sys - ok
19:32:44.0220 2608 [ 45218A053209DA867A9B334CCAD0AD01 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiMSa.sys
19:32:44.0220 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiMSa.sys - ok
19:32:44.0225 2608 [ 881AF14AD2F1207672873B65ACA6C92F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\athrx.sys
19:32:44.0225 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\athrx.sys - ok
19:32:44.0231 2608 [ FA55C73D4AFFA7EE23AC4BE53B4592D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
19:32:44.0231 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\i8042prt.sys - ok
19:32:44.0235 2608 [ 36D4720B72B5C5D9CB2B9C29E9DF67A1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
19:32:44.0235 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys - ok
19:32:44.0239 2608 [ 9FD76E7BA1D2A534B7BCF5BD5755E24B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ETD.sys
19:32:44.0239 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ETD.sys - ok
19:32:44.0244 2608 [ BC02336F1CBA7DCC7D1213BB588A68A5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
19:32:44.0244 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys - ok
19:32:44.0248 2608 [ 7D27EA49F3C1F687D357E77A470AEA99 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys
19:32:44.0248 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys - ok
19:32:44.0253 2608 [ 0840155D0BDDF1190F84A663C284BD33 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CmBatt.sys
19:32:44.0253 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CmBatt.sys - ok
19:32:44.0258 2608 [ 7ECFF9B22276B73F43A99A15A6094E90 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys
19:32:44.0258 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys - ok
19:32:44.0263 2608 [ 03EDB043586CCEBA243D689BDDA370A8 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
19:32:44.0263 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys - ok
19:32:44.0267 2608 [ ADA036632C664CAA754079041CF1F8C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys
19:32:44.0268 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys - ok
19:32:44.0272 2608 [ 64DDD0DEE976302F4BD93E5EFCC2F013 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys
19:32:44.0272 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys - ok
19:32:44.0276 2608 [ 2E22C1FD397A5A9FFEF55E9D1FC96C00 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UBHelper.sys
19:32:44.0277 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UBHelper.sys - ok
19:32:44.0281 2608 [ F6FF8944478594D0E414D3F048F0D778 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
19:32:44.0281 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys - ok
19:32:44.0286 2608 [ 30639C932D9FEF22B31268FE25A1B6E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys
19:32:44.0286 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys - ok
19:32:44.0291 2608 [ 53F7305169863F0A2BDDC49E116C2E11 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
19:32:44.0291 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys - ok
19:32:44.0295 2608 [ 471815800AE33E6F1C32FB1B97C490CA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
19:32:44.0295 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys - ok
19:32:44.0301 2608 [ 855C9B1CD4756C5E9A2AA58A15F58C25 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys
19:32:44.0301 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys - ok
19:32:44.0305 2608 [ 24FBF5CC5C04150073C315A7C83521EE ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys
19:32:44.0305 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys - ok
19:32:44.0310 2608 [ F92A2C41117A11A00BE01CA01A7FCDE9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys
19:32:44.0310 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys - ok
19:32:44.0315 2608 [ E8B1E447B008D07FF47D016C2B0EEECB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys
19:32:44.0315 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys - ok
19:32:44.0318 2608 [ D01EC09B6711A5F8E7E6564A4D0FBC90 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys
19:32:44.0318 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys - ok
19:32:44.0323 2608 [ DC54A574663A895C8763AF0FA1FF7561 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys
19:32:44.0323 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys - ok
19:32:44.0327 2608 [ 287C6C9410B111B68B52CA298F7B8C24 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys
19:32:44.0327 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys - ok
19:32:44.0332 2608 [ 015C0D8E0E0421B4CFD48CFFE2825879 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
19:32:44.0332 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys - ok
19:32:44.0336 2608 [ 21D26064AEDB4988F785BB4A3A2C051E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
19:32:44.0336 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys - ok
19:32:44.0341 2608 [ 32E11315B5126921FFD9074840EF13D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
19:32:44.0341 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys - ok
19:32:44.0346 2608 [ D830262519DDCDFC8BE34EB7047C22DC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
19:32:44.0346 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys - ok
19:32:44.0351 2608 [ 6869281E78CB31A43E969F06B57347C4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
19:32:44.0351 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksthunk.sys - ok
19:32:44.0356 2608 [ 6C9FFFECA9FED31347D211C5D1FFBD2D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys
19:32:44.0356 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys - ok
19:32:44.0360 2608 [ FFA28D0356212A2DCF304C58E2369494 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdmp.sys
19:32:44.0360 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdmp.sys - ok
19:32:44.0365 2608 [ C06B32165E23A72A898B7A89679AD754 ] C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll
19:32:44.0365 2608 C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0370 2608 [ C431EAF5CAA1C82CAC2534A2EAB348A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll
19:32:44.0370 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll - ok
19:32:44.0374 2608 [ B9B42A302325537D7B9DC52D47F33A73 ] C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
19:32:44.0374 2608 C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0379 2608 [ A1BE6A720D02E37F72E9CD89AE9CB3CF ] C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
19:32:44.0379 2608 C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll - ok
19:32:44.0383 2608 [ 0611473C1AD9E2D991CD9482068417F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll
19:32:44.0383 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll - ok
19:32:44.0388 2608 [ D87E1E59C73C1F98D5DED5B3850C40F5 ] C:\Windows\System32\psapi.dll
19:32:44.0388 2608 C:\Windows\System32\psapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0392 2608 [ 83404DCBCE4925B6A5A77C5170F46D86 ] C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll
19:32:44.0392 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll - ok
19:32:44.0396 2608 [ 7F7FE11DF2D67B36DFE5013881619A94 ] C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
19:32:44.0396 2608 C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll - ok
19:32:44.0402 2608 [ EAF32CB8C1F810E4715B4DFBE785C7FF ] C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll
19:32:44.0402 2608 C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0437 2608 [ 044FE45FFD6AD40E3BBBE60B7F41BABE ] C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll
19:32:44.0437 2608 C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0442 2608 [ 6C60B5ACA7442EFB794082CDACFC001C ] C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll
19:32:44.0442 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0446 2608 [ CCA2AB1752A61F29C3C941CD79D78CEA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
19:32:44.0446 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys - ok
19:32:44.0451 2608 [ 6F1A3157A1C89435352CEB543CDB359C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
19:32:44.0451 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys - ok
19:32:44.0456 2608 [ 454800C2BC7F3927CE030141EE4F4C50 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbvideo.sys
19:32:44.0456 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbvideo.sys - ok
19:32:44.0460 2608 [ 49EE2E52E6CD03947DAD72F65367BE06 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
19:32:44.0460 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys - ok
19:32:44.0465 2608 [ 8B0E40E7E8BBF5ACF390465609D89FF1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
19:32:44.0465 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys - ok
19:32:44.0471 2608 [ 9592090A7E2B61CD582B612B6DF70536 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
19:32:44.0471 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys - ok
19:32:44.0475 2608 [ D3BF052C40B0C4166D9FD86A4288C1E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys
19:32:44.0475 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys - ok
19:32:44.0480 2608 [ 8EA68FD3780DDDD5072F8CB830B3CB3D ] C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
19:32:44.0480 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll - ok
19:32:44.0484 2608 [ 9835E63E09F824D22B689D2BB789BAB9 ] C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll
19:32:44.0485 2608 C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0489 2608 [ FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B ] C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
19:32:44.0489 2608 C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0493 2608 [ 2F8B1E3EE3545D3B5A8D56FA1AE07B65 ] C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll
19:32:44.0493 2608 C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll - ok
19:32:44.0498 2608 [ 1084AA52CCC324EA54C7121FA24C2221 ] C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll
19:32:44.0498 2608 C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0503 2608 [ C391FC68282A000CDF953F8B6B55D2EF ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
19:32:44.0503 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll - ok
19:32:44.0508 2608 [ F7CE0C81C545364020ED8203CF0A633E ] C:\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll
19:32:44.0508 2608 C:\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0512 2608 [ 5D8E6C95156ED1F79A63D1EADE6F9ED5 ] C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll
19:32:44.0512 2608 C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0518 2608 [ 6DF46D2BD74E3DA1B45F08F10D172732 ] C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll
19:32:44.0518 2608 C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0522 2608 [ 25983DE69B57142039AC8D95E71CD9C9 ] C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll
19:32:44.0522 2608 C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll - ok
19:32:44.0527 2608 [ 28C0B5024F5C5A438E78B188CFC81B7F ] C:\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll
19:32:44.0527 2608 C:\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll - ok
19:32:44.0532 2608 [ E10A0704318A6F7E52787D09717D7C2C ] C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
19:32:44.0532 2608 C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll - ok
19:32:44.0536 2608 [ D202223587518B13D72D68937B7E3F70 ] C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll
19:32:44.0536 2608 C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll - ok
19:32:44.0540 2608 [ AA2C08CE85653B1A0D2E4AB407FA176C ] C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll
19:32:44.0540 2608 C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0545 2608 [ 4BBFA57F594F7E8A8EDC8F377184C3F0 ] C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll
19:32:44.0545 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0549 2608 [ C6689007B3A749C49A5438DCF36E0CE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll
19:32:44.0549 2608 C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0554 2608 [ 6B5174702343BD955E174FDFEFA2A1A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
19:32:44.0554 2608 C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll - ok
19:32:44.0559 2608 [ 4E4FFB09D895AA000DD56D1404F69A7E ] C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll
19:32:44.0559 2608 C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0563 2608 [ 14DFDEAF4E589ED3F1FF187A86B9408C ] C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll
19:32:44.0563 2608 C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0568 2608 [ 06FEC9E8117103BB1141A560E98077DA ] C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll
19:32:44.0568 2608 C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll - ok
19:32:44.0571 2608 [ 53238D99636BBA85F491C3E8FD22AB00 ] C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll
19:32:44.0571 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll - ok
19:32:44.0576 2608 [ FAF1BA660F84789CCCE747CE6F9D055A ] C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
19:32:44.0576 2608 C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0580 2608 [ 2477A28081BDAEE622CF045ACF8EE124 ] C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
19:32:44.0580 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0585 2608 [ 884415BD4269C02EAF8E2613BF85500D ] C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll
19:32:44.0585 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll - ok
19:32:44.0589 2608 [ 9C278785347BCC991F8EA2999D90F58D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\normaliz.dll
19:32:44.0589 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\normaliz.dll - ok
19:32:44.0594 2608 [ BF24D6F2ED97FE830BFD52B246F98E67 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
19:32:44.0594 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys - ok
19:32:44.0598 2608 [ F0D6864A7D52CE137E0A9D24795C3F0E ] C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
19:32:44.0598 2608 C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys - ok
19:32:44.0604 2608 [ 96F587CA26A6AA894BD8CACE4540CFFC ] C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
19:32:44.0604 2608 C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0608 2608 [ 60C2862B4BF0FD9F582EF344C2B1EC72 ] C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
19:32:44.0608 2608 C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe - ok
19:32:44.0612 2608 [ BA0CD8C393E8C9F83354106093832C7B ] C:\Windows\System32\basesrv.dll
19:32:44.0612 2608 C:\Windows\System32\basesrv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0617 2608 [ EB6A48CC998E1090E44E8E7F1009A640 ] C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll
19:32:44.0617 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0621 2608 [ B03D591DC7DA45ECE20B3B467E6AADAA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys
19:32:44.0622 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys - ok
19:32:44.0626 2608 [ D6160F9D869BA3AF0B787F971DB56368 ] C:\Windows\System32\sxssrv.dll
19:32:44.0626 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sxssrv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0633 2608 [ F29FE765E1448EF371CFE05BFAC74ADB ] C:\Windows\System32\tsddd.dll
19:32:44.0633 2608 C:\Windows\System32\tsddd.dll - ok
19:32:44.0636 2608 [ 94355C28C1970635A31B3FE52EB7CEBA ] C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
19:32:44.0636 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe - ok
19:32:44.0641 2608 [ 2C942733A5983DD4502219FF37C7EBC7 ] C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll
19:32:44.0641 2608 C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0645 2608 [ 78523A26F5604C0568FE9D1CE86E36F4 ] C:\Windows\System32\KBDUS.DLL
19:32:44.0645 2608 C:\Windows\System32\KBDUS.DLL - ok
19:32:44.0650 2608 [ C2A8CB1275ECB85D246A9ECC02A728E3 ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll
19:32:44.0650 2608 C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll - ok
19:32:44.0654 2608 [ 05569A79BF4693670B709144382D02D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll
19:32:44.0655 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll - ok
19:32:44.0659 2608 [ 9CEAD32E79A62150FE9F8557E58E008B ] C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll
19:32:44.0659 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll - ok
19:32:44.0663 2608 [ B26B1801356760841C3BC69F9F91537F ] C:\Windows\System32\WlS0WndH.dll
19:32:44.0663 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WlS0WndH.dll - ok
19:32:44.0669 2608 [ 784FA3DF338E2E8F5F0389D6FAC428AF ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll
19:32:44.0669 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll - ok
19:32:44.0673 2608 [ 90499F3163A9F815CF196A205EA3CD5D ] C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll
19:32:44.0674 2608 C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll - ok
19:32:44.0678 2608 [ 24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB ] C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
19:32:44.0678 2608 C:\Windows\System32\services.exe - ok
19:32:44.0682 2608 [ 66A6063D0BAAD3F7B2B9868859E0743B ] C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll
19:32:44.0682 2608 C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0687 2608 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
19:32:44.0687 2608 C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe - ok
19:32:44.0692 2608 [ 9662EE182644511439F1C53745DC1C88 ] C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe
19:32:44.0692 2608 C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe - ok
19:32:44.0696 2608 [ 3A0CE5FE781708CD6ABD55313607EC8B ] C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll
19:32:44.0696 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0702 2608 [ B66BC8B20B7F33975865B1DF99783FD8 ] C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll
19:32:44.0702 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll - ok
19:32:44.0706 2608 [ 68083118797CAF30FB2EA3E71494D67E ] C:\Windows\System32\sysntfy.dll
19:32:44.0706 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sysntfy.dll - ok
19:32:44.0710 2608 [ DEE7267C5D232A3B816866872CE199E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmsgapi.dll
19:32:44.0711 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wmsgapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0715 2608 [ BBCDF350817BA86416C0F06B6981BE8D ] C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll
19:32:44.0715 2608 C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0721 2608 [ E914A50A151DFFE63D3935226DB5E2C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\scext.dll
19:32:44.0721 2608 C:\Windows\System32\scext.dll - ok
19:32:44.0725 2608 [ 0144D8D75A0B12938AEEE859E3310A46 ] C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll
19:32:44.0725 2608 C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll - ok
19:32:44.0729 2608 [ A744BA6E04C8AA4592818178DBF89521 ] C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll
19:32:44.0729 2608 C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0734 2608 [ 3A9C9BAF610B0DD4967086040B3B62A9 ] C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll
19:32:44.0734 2608 C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll - ok
19:32:44.0738 2608 [ 1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 ] C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
19:32:44.0738 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe - ok
19:32:44.0743 2608 [ 0D9764D58C5EFD672B7184854B152E5E ] C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll
19:32:44.0743 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll - ok
19:32:44.0749 2608 [ 3A061472B38233BAFF9CFEFF2E49C46B ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptdll.dll
19:32:44.0749 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cryptdll.dll - ok
19:32:44.0752 2608 [ 3C073B0C596A0AF84933E7406766B040 ] C:\Windows\System32\wevtapi.dll
19:32:44.0752 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wevtapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0757 2608 [ 7FBEBD2229EA5FD48D41B199EC2D541C ] C:\Windows\System32\authz.dll
19:32:44.0757 2608 C:\Windows\System32\authz.dll - ok
19:32:44.0761 2608 [ 86FE1B1F8FD42CD0DB641AB1CDB13093 ] C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll
19:32:44.0761 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll - ok
19:32:44.0766 2608 [ 400645085A91BF3EB0271329B95AE0BE ] C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll
19:32:44.0766 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll - ok
19:32:44.0771 2608 [ B9A95365E52F421A20E1501935FADDA5 ] C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll
19:32:44.0771 2608 C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll - ok
19:32:44.0775 2608 [ 02B64609F865A39365FF88580DF11738 ] C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll
19:32:44.0775 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll - ok
19:32:44.0779 2608 [ C6505DE3561537BA1004D638C2F93F2F ] C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll
19:32:44.0779 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll - ok
19:32:44.0784 2608 [ 50532FCD7ECF02DD169CE5C485F02534 ] C:\Windows\System32\negoexts.dll
19:32:44.0784 2608 C:\Windows\System32\negoexts.dll - ok
19:32:44.0789 2608 [ 4AC74A462F3A0506B929F599B5E1B1FB ] C:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll
19:32:44.0789 2608 C:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll - ok
19:32:44.0793 2608 [ 16ECE8BD6734CC170B9AE74176E89A9B ] C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll
19:32:44.0793 2608 C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll - ok
19:32:44.0797 2608 [ D0C2FBB6D97416B0166478FC7AE2B212 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptsp.dll
19:32:44.0797 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cryptsp.dll - ok
19:32:44.0802 2608 [ 1D5185A4C7E6695431AE4B55C3D7D333 ] C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll
19:32:44.0802 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll - ok
19:32:44.0807 2608 [ EF12B8385AA2849999008A977918F96B ] C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll
19:32:44.0807 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll - ok
19:32:44.0811 2608 [ EC7CBFF96B05ECF3D366355B3C64ADCF ] C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
19:32:44.0811 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll - ok
19:32:44.0816 2608 [ AA339DD8BB128EF66660DFBBB59043D3 ] C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll
19:32:44.0816 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll - ok
19:32:44.0819 2608 [ 492D07D79E7024CA310867B526D9636D ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll
19:32:44.0819 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0824 2608 [ 8FFE297B8449386E7B6851458B6E474E ] C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll
19:32:44.0824 2608 C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll - ok
19:32:44.0828 2608 [ 1573C45E65DE32B1BC3572634F8F1E8E ] C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
19:32:44.0828 2608 C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll - ok
19:32:44.0835 2608 [ 95FB6CA4374E343DDD653FCC43F9D26B ] C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll
19:32:44.0835 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll - ok
19:32:44.0839 2608 [ 5D8874A8C11DDDDE29E12DE0E2013493 ] C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll
19:32:44.0839 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll - ok
19:32:44.0843 2608 [ 8A25506B6948EFBD5A7F37E53CCD36D9 ] C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll
19:32:44.0844 2608 C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll - ok
19:32:44.0849 2608 [ 7DBA64AD70C2E2481C68D9E0F7CD7840 ] C:\Windows\System32\LIVESSP.DLL
19:32:44.0849 2608 C:\Windows\System32\LIVESSP.DLL - ok
19:32:44.0855 2608 [ E08088A97F95345E181C3DFCE2C615EF ] C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll
19:32:44.0855 2608 C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll - ok
19:32:44.0860 2608 [ D6C7780A364C6BBACFA796BAB9F1B374 ] C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll
19:32:44.0860 2608 C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll - ok
19:32:44.0864 2608 [ 90BDEFC5DF334E5100EAA781D798DE1A ] C:\Windows\System32\efslsaext.dll
19:32:44.0864 2608 C:\Windows\System32\efslsaext.dll - ok
19:32:44.0869 2608 [ 52D3D5E3586988D4D9E34ACAAC33105C ] C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll
19:32:44.0869 2608 C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll - ok
19:32:44.0874 2608 [ ED78427259134C63ED69804D2132B86C ] C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll
19:32:44.0874 2608 C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll - ok
19:32:44.0878 2608 [ 7CC7DF5B654DA579613F811D8C637E29 ] C:\Windows\System32\ubpm.dll
19:32:44.0878 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ubpm.dll - ok
19:32:44.0883 2608 [ C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D ] C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
19:32:44.0883 2608 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe - ok
19:32:44.0887 2608 [ 25FBDEF06C4D92815B353F6E792C8129 ] C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll
19:32:44.0887 2608 C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll - ok
19:32:44.0891 2608 [ E6EB44ABAAF1F330119F854856C53EBE ] C:\Windows\System32\SPInf.dll
19:32:44.0891 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SPInf.dll - ok
19:32:44.0896 2608 [ CD1B5AD07E5F7FEF30E055DCC9E96180 ] C:\Windows\System32\devrtl.dll
19:32:44.0896 2608 C:\Windows\System32\devrtl.dll - ok
19:32:44.0900 2608 [ 9C9307C95671AC962F3D6EB3A4A89BAE ] C:\Windows\System32\gpapi.dll
19:32:44.0900 2608 C:\Windows\System32\gpapi.dll - ok
19:32:44.0905 2608 [ 7A17485DC7D8A7AC81321A42CD034519 ] C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll
19:32:44.0905 2608 C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll - ok
19:32:44.0910 2608 [ 6BA9D927DDED70BD1A9CADED45F8B184 ] C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll
19:32:44.0910 2608 C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll - ok
19:32:44.0914 2608 [ F6C011B46FAEEF33536B2E80F48B5CBE ] C:\Windows\System32\pcwum.dll
19:32:44.0914 2608 C:\Windows\System32\pcwum.dll - ok
19:32:44.0919 2608 [ 716175021BDA290504CE434273F666BC ] C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll
19:32:44.0919 2608 C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll - ok
19:32:44.0926 2608 [ 43D0F98E1D56CCDDB0D5254CFF7B356E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\luafv.sys
19:32:44.0927 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\luafv.sys - ok
19:32:44.0929 2608 [ 6E342316E72F4B6FA39C99E06373A1A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbapifs.sys
19:32:44.0929 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbapifs.sys - ok
19:32:44.0935 2608 [ AA9FDE3D630160B47DAB21BF8250111C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
19:32:44.0935 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys - ok
19:32:44.0939 2608 [ B9FC4CCE5758B816F27DD4D1EED11841 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
19:32:44.0939 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys - ok
19:32:44.0944 2608 [ 55142B4F7A7E4C9C151C6000A6BF7809 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
19:32:44.0944 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys - ok
19:32:44.0948 2608 [ 8F571F016FA1976F445147E9E6C8AE9B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftvollh.sys
19:32:44.0948 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftvollh.sys - ok
19:32:44.0953 2608 [ D3381DC54C34D79B22CEE0D65BA91B7C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys
19:32:44.0953 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys - ok
19:32:44.0958 2608 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123 ] C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll
19:32:44.0958 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll - ok
19:32:44.0962 2608 [ E4DC58CF7B3EA515AE917FF0D402A7BB ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
19:32:44.0962 2608 C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll - ok
19:32:44.0966 2608 [ 16E964ABF6D1E0F0CC7822FCA9BA754D ] C:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll
19:32:44.0966 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll - ok
19:32:44.0971 2608 [ 31559F3244C6BC00A52030CAA83B6B91 ] C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL
19:32:44.0971 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL - ok
19:32:44.0976 2608 [ 9AD9E06F8656F296D91FAE8EE5B95A27 ] C:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll
19:32:44.0976 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll - ok
19:32:44.0980 2608 [ 0BEE002C68E28CE6DA161DCF1376D7D7 ] C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll
19:32:44.0980 2608 C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll - ok
19:32:44.0986 2608 [ 715F03B4C7223349768013EA95D9E5B7 ] C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe
19:32:44.0986 2608 C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe - ok
19:32:44.0990 2608 [ 94E026870A55AAEAFF7853C1754091E9 ] C:\Windows\System32\version.dll
19:32:44.0990 2608 C:\Windows\System32\version.dll - ok
19:32:44.0995 2608 [ 6011714C8C5C55CBFFAD24D61E879FBD ] C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll
19:32:44.0995 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll - ok
19:32:44.0999 2608 [ B3BFBD758506ECB50C5804AAA76318F9 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll
19:32:44.0999 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll - ok
19:32:45.0005 2608 [ 7FA8FDC2C2A27817FD0F624E78D3B50C ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\comctl32.dll
19:32:45.0005 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\comctl32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0010 2608 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1 ] C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll
19:32:45.0010 2608 C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll - ok
19:32:45.0014 2608 [ 4FADA86E62F18A1B2F42BA18AE24E6AA ] C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
19:32:45.0014 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0019 2608 [ 78A1E65207484B7F8D3217507745F47C ] C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll
19:32:45.0019 2608 C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll - ok
19:32:45.0024 2608 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B ] C:\Windows\System32\mmcss.dll
19:32:45.0024 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mmcss.dll - ok
19:32:45.0029 2608 [ 588CD0C78A7FAAE4186B5EEA0AF3ED67 ] C:\Windows\System32\adtschema.dll
19:32:45.0029 2608 C:\Windows\System32\adtschema.dll - ok
19:32:45.0033 2608 [ DA6B67270FD9DB3697B20FCE94950741 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltMgr.sys
19:32:45.0033 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltMgr.sys - ok
19:32:45.0041 2608 [ 227E2C382A1E02F8D4965E664D3BBE43 ] C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll
19:32:45.0041 2608 C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll - ok
19:32:45.0044 2608 [ F06BB4E336EA57511FDBAFAFCC47DE62 ] C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll
19:32:45.0044 2608 C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll - ok
19:32:45.0049 2608 [ A3DB3C17EE6CAE65D53602B4E80BCCBC ] C:\Windows\System32\PSHED.DLL
19:32:45.0050 2608 C:\Windows\System32\PSHED.DLL - ok
19:32:45.0053 2608 [ 5B3EBFC3DA142324B388DDCC4465E1FF ] C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll
19:32:45.0053 2608 C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll - ok
19:32:45.0057 2608 [ 4E9C2DB10F7E6AE91BF761139D4B745B ] C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll
19:32:45.0057 2608 C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll - ok
19:32:45.0062 2608 [ B0945E538CF906BBDDC5A11C8EE868CC ] C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll
19:32:45.0062 2608 C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll - ok
19:32:45.0066 2608 [ D29E998E8277666982B4F0303BF4E7AF ] C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll
19:32:45.0066 2608 C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll - ok
19:32:45.0070 2608 [ 179E8401224D557ECFF3695F2016EA5B ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_2b253c8271ec7765\GdiPlus.dll
19:32:45.0070 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_2b253c8271ec7765\GdiPlus.dll - ok
19:32:45.0075 2608 [ 3CB6A7286422C72C34DAB54A5DFF1A34 ] C:\Windows\System32\dui70.dll
19:32:45.0075 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dui70.dll - ok
19:32:45.0079 2608 [ D5CCA1453B98A5801E6D5FF0FF89DC6C ] C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
19:32:45.0079 2608 C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe - ok
19:32:45.0084 2608 [ 8CCDE014A4CDF84564E03ACE064CA753 ] C:\Windows\System32\duser.dll
19:32:45.0084 2608 C:\Windows\System32\duser.dll - ok
19:32:45.0088 2608 [ 1F4492FE41767CDB8B89D17655847CDD ] C:\Windows\System32\ntmarta.dll
19:32:45.0088 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ntmarta.dll - ok
19:32:45.0093 2608 [ D7F1EF374A90709B31591823B002F918 ] C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll
19:32:45.0093 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll - ok
19:32:45.0097 2608 [ 277BBC7E1AA1EE957F573A10ECA7EF3A ] C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
19:32:45.0097 2608 C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0103 2608 [ 896F15A6434D93EDB42519D5E18E6B50 ] C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll
19:32:45.0103 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll - ok
19:32:45.0107 2608 [ DA1B7075260F3872585BFCDD668C648B ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll
19:32:45.0107 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0111 2608 [ 2DF36F15B2BC1571A6A542A3C2107920 ] C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll
19:32:45.0111 2608 C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0116 2608 [ 6F8B48F3D343E4B186AB6A9E302B7E16 ] C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll
19:32:45.0116 2608 C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll - ok
19:32:45.0122 2608 [ 58775492FFD419248B08325E583C527F ] C:\Windows\System32\atl.dll
19:32:45.0122 2608 C:\Windows\System32\atl.dll - ok
19:32:45.0126 2608 [ 53E83F1F6CF9D62F32801CF66D8352A8 ] C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll
19:32:45.0126 2608 C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0131 2608 [ F0344071948D1A1FA732231785A0664C ] C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll
19:32:45.0131 2608 C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll - ok
19:32:45.0136 2608 [ 26B73A85855681500BCC25C7CD9FF5B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
19:32:45.0136 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll - ok
19:32:45.0140 2608 [ A77BE7CB3222B4FB0AC6C71D1C2698D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\dsrole.dll
19:32:45.0140 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dsrole.dll - ok
19:32:45.0145 2608 [ BE097F5BB10F9079FCEB2DC4E7E20F02 ] C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll
19:32:45.0145 2608 C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0149 2608 [ 4166F82BE4D24938977DD1746BE9B8A0 ] C:\Windows\System32\es.dll
19:32:45.0149 2608 C:\Windows\System32\es.dll - ok
19:32:45.0154 2608 [ 1A47D52E303B7543E4E6026595B95422 ] C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll
19:32:45.0154 2608 C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll - ok
19:32:45.0158 2608 [ C32AB8FA018EF34C0F113BD501436D21 ] C:\Windows\System32\Sens.dll
19:32:45.0158 2608 C:\Windows\System32\Sens.dll - ok
19:32:45.0162 2608 [ EDBB23CBCF2CDF727D64FF9B51A6070E ] C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
19:32:45.0162 2608 C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll - ok
19:32:45.0167 2608 [ BD3674BE7FC9D8D3732C83E8499576ED ] C:\Windows\System32\wtsapi32.dll
19:32:45.0167 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wtsapi32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0171 2608 [ 80E69670BDA10F32A941BA7358E33012 ] C:\Windows\System32\WUDFPlatform.dll
19:32:45.0172 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WUDFPlatform.dll - ok
19:32:45.0176 2608 [ 7A95C95B6C4CF292D689106BCAE49543 ] C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
19:32:45.0176 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0180 2608 [ 1538831CF8AD2979A04C423779465827 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys
19:32:45.0180 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys - ok
19:32:45.0185 2608 [ 1EA3749C4114DB3E3161156FFFFA6B33 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nwifi.sys
19:32:45.0185 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nwifi.sys - ok
19:32:45.0190 2608 [ 136185F9FB2CC61E573E676AA5402356 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndisuio.sys
19:32:45.0190 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndisuio.sys - ok
19:32:45.0195 2608 [ DDC86E4F8E7456261E637E3552E804FF ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys
19:32:45.0195 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys - ok
19:32:45.0200 2608 [ 9F2BACD5E1776A4BB7CC0EC3C3A4F96D ] C:\Windows\System32\winbrand.dll
19:32:45.0200 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winbrand.dll - ok
19:32:45.0204 2608 [ 2B81776DA02017A37FE26C662827470E ] C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
19:32:45.0204 2608 C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL - ok
19:32:45.0208 2608 [ F993A32249B66C9D622EA5592A8B76B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
19:32:45.0208 2608 C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0212 2608 [ D54BFDF3E0C953F823B3D0BFE4732528 ] C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll
19:32:45.0212 2608 C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0217 2608 [ C2762A57DF0EE85E63CE4893C5215313 ] C:\Windows\System32\VaultCredProvider.dll
19:32:45.0217 2608 C:\Windows\System32\VaultCredProvider.dll - ok
19:32:45.0222 2608 [ B73A6E4B319AFFE64582AC5C1801BB3F ] C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll
19:32:45.0222 2608 C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll - ok
19:32:45.0226 2608 [ CA2985996BB49924B677113DF95CFEA7 ] C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
19:32:45.0226 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll - ok
19:32:45.0231 2608 [ 4C9210E8F4E052F6A4EB87716DA0C24C ] C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll
19:32:45.0231 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0237 2608 [ 43D808F5D9E1A18E5EEB5EBC83969E4E ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll
19:32:45.0237 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll - ok
19:32:45.0242 2608 [ F9EC845C5EECF20E9A67F9F805F2EF1F ] C:\Windows\System32\keyiso.dll
19:32:45.0242 2608 C:\Windows\System32\keyiso.dll - ok
19:32:45.0246 2608 [ BF352E73615F5461AA6884472435A544 ] C:\Windows\System32\BioCredProv.dll
19:32:45.0246 2608 C:\Windows\System32\BioCredProv.dll - ok
19:32:45.0251 2608 [ 71C7B65B6557B75B99907E76956AE4B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll
19:32:45.0251 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll - ok
19:32:45.0255 2608 [ 16835866AAA693C7D7FCEBA8FFF706E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
19:32:45.0256 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll - ok
19:32:45.0260 2608 [ 87356377F31DA5F20A833811CD59499C ] C:\Windows\System32\eapphost.dll
19:32:45.0260 2608 C:\Windows\System32\eapphost.dll - ok
19:32:45.0267 2608 [ E2DDA8726DA9CB5B2C4000C9018A9633 ] C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
19:32:45.0267 2608 C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0272 2608 [ 0040C486584A8E582C861CFB57AB5387 ] C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
19:32:45.0272 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL - ok
19:32:45.0275 2608 [ 796B8123A7859AFD3A4AE10514DBAEB5 ] C:\Windows\System32\winbio.dll
19:32:45.0275 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winbio.dll - ok
19:32:45.0280 2608 [ 9FCA3A84338ADEF2AFF67CDA46EF8539 ] C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll
19:32:45.0280 2608 C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll - ok
19:32:45.0284 2608 [ A648C4A06DE367065B24056D067B4460 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanmsm.dll
19:32:45.0284 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlanmsm.dll - ok
19:32:45.0289 2608 [ CC0AB40F02D2C2A12209715A3C1B07B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll
19:32:45.0289 2608 C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll - ok
19:32:45.0293 2608 [ F568F7C08458D69E4FCD8675BBB107E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
19:32:45.0293 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0298 2608 [ 885D0942E0F28DB90919BE3129ECF279 ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsext.dll
19:32:45.0298 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dnsext.dll - ok
19:32:45.0303 2608 [ 06A1386B6E3A0CBC368665C1840906F4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlansec.dll
19:32:45.0303 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlansec.dll - ok
19:32:45.0308 2608 [ 73FCB7919DEE80EE556F2E498594EBAE ] C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll
19:32:45.0308 2608 C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll - ok
19:32:45.0312 2608 [ 65522E77A1360DBC8D199DA3BF5EFFE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\eappprxy.dll
19:32:45.0312 2608 C:\Windows\System32\eappprxy.dll - ok
19:32:45.0317 2608 [ EEEA40F0EDB0A6E5359E539E15D0BC77 ] C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll
19:32:45.0317 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0320 2608 [ 6CECA4C6A489C9B2E6073AFDAAE3F607 ] C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll
19:32:45.0320 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll - ok
19:32:45.0325 2608 [ 44B9C66177651F3F53C87B665D58D17A ] C:\Windows\System32\vaultcli.dll
19:32:45.0325 2608 C:\Windows\System32\vaultcli.dll - ok
19:32:45.0329 2608 [ 3C91392D448F6E5D525A85B7550D8BA9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll
19:32:45.0329 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll - ok
19:32:45.0334 2608 [ 4CBCC37856EA2039C27A2FB661DDA0E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
19:32:45.0334 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll - ok
19:32:45.0339 2608 [ 0D753307D274F3688BD21C377B616700 ] C:\Windows\System32\eappcfg.dll
19:32:45.0339 2608 C:\Windows\System32\eappcfg.dll - ok
19:32:45.0343 2608 [ FC51229C7D4AFA0D6F186133728B95AB ] C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll
19:32:45.0343 2608 C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll - ok
19:32:45.0347 2608 [ 97E43F324BE1503CB2FFB058534688DA ] C:\Windows\System32\l2gpstore.dll
19:32:45.0348 2608 C:\Windows\System32\l2gpstore.dll - ok
19:32:45.0353 2608 [ 7D5645EE0EA77D539828433D9B95F5EB ] C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll
19:32:45.0353 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll - ok
19:32:45.0358 2608 [ 7F1B4C6FF3B85F9ADF74055187B8A22C ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanutil.dll
19:32:45.0358 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlanutil.dll - ok
19:32:45.0362 2608 [ 730BF204A595D5B6D7DC57A247CC741C ] C:\Windows\System32\wlgpclnt.dll
19:32:45.0362 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlgpclnt.dll - ok
19:32:45.0367 2608 [ 972C3301DB3DA91AE06A95F6B4160B1B ] C:\Windows\System32\certCredProvider.dll
19:32:45.0367 2608 C:\Windows\System32\certCredProvider.dll - ok
19:32:45.0373 2608 [ 032229246107C5C7211E6D1498B52D3D ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDCREDPROV.DLL
19:32:45.0373 2608 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDCREDPROV.DLL - ok
19:32:45.0377 2608 [ 4FFDE68C4B7C9993FA551E7E36DDB34D ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll
19:32:45.0377 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll - ok
19:32:45.0381 2608 [ 87FA0C48C3B2E9FEE518818FE26B15B5 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasplap.dll
19:32:45.0381 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rasplap.dll - ok
19:32:45.0387 2608 [ 019CD868461B646E09BDF04474C19341 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasapi32.dll
19:32:45.0387 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rasapi32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0391 2608 [ B28DEEC597C8DEB70C744C7CF9210E3E ] C:\Windows\System32\rasman.dll
19:32:45.0391 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rasman.dll - ok
19:32:45.0395 2608 [ B53C4B69B695EDA1B7E41D35CA4244E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll
19:32:45.0395 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll - ok
19:32:45.0400 2608 [ 9BC8610C32C96A2983A65DC21CAFA921 ] C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll
19:32:45.0400 2608 C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll - ok
19:32:45.0404 2608 [ 04AC21E821F259845BD7367CEE057290 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
19:32:45.0405 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe - ok
19:32:45.0410 2608 [ 43FAB56AE5F639AD59D7209693F4C4C2 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanext.exe
19:32:45.0410 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlanext.exe - ok
19:32:45.0414 2608 [ 448BF22538F1DFCB3412AE2B1CF123A9 ] C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
19:32:45.0415 2608 C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe - ok
19:32:45.0421 2608 [ E73B0F1819602CB6EF176FB78D76A47B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
19:32:45.0421 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll - ok
19:32:45.0425 2608 [ 5AA945234E9D4CCE4F715276B9AA712C ] C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll
19:32:45.0425 2608 C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll - ok
19:32:45.0431 2608 [ B1E3772FFA96AC5AEE89BF202AF8E348 ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll
19:32:45.0431 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll - ok
19:32:45.0439 2608 [ FC5A43FA257F546F8F2B96B5529857E1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll
19:32:45.0439 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll - ok
19:32:45.0446 2608 [ 163E505B5B7E2BCD855A7D30318A91A3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\AthIhvWlanExt.dll
19:32:45.0446 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\AthIhvWlanExt.dll - ok
19:32:45.0451 2608 [ AA0D2571A4348838B8DD49FD0043826A ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll
19:32:45.0451 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll - ok
19:32:45.0454 2608 [ 99C3F8E9CC59D95666EB8D8A8B4C2BEB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
19:32:45.0454 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0459 2608 [ 57AC86AC664CC774C861DAB2B1D1E978 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.atl_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_0a1fd3a3a768b895\ATL90.dll
19:32:45.0459 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.atl_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_0a1fd3a3a768b895\ATL90.dll - ok
19:32:45.0464 2608 [ 241AF87821FDA0F5792037B779F49BE0 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_08e61857a83bc251\msvcp90.dll
19:32:45.0464 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_08e61857a83bc251\msvcp90.dll - ok
19:32:45.0470 2608 [ 5C2D21C9B6B6175B89BC5D7E3CB979E1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll
19:32:45.0470 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll - ok
19:32:45.0475 2608 [ 7FF15A4F092CD4A96055BA69F903E3E9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll
19:32:45.0475 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0479 2608 [ 9DC80A8AAAAAC397BDAB3C67165A824E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll
19:32:45.0479 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll - ok
19:32:45.0484 2608 [ D233C7FEAE3FAA25F93A9E6B46815ADC ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_08e61857a83bc251\msvcr90.dll
19:32:45.0484 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_08e61857a83bc251\msvcr90.dll - ok
19:32:45.0490 2608 [ C5AD8083CF94201F1F8084ECC696A8B7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll
19:32:45.0490 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll - ok
19:32:45.0494 2608 [ 357BE883C5236BFC7341CB9E82308908 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll
19:32:45.0494 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0498 2608 [ AE8E9B5AA9B8D848574FE172209343C9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\AthIhvWpaP2p.dll
19:32:45.0498 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\AthIhvWpaP2p.dll - ok
19:32:45.0503 2608 [ 46856447F0EBF2F7B2473660B056B419 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnBS.dll
19:32:45.0503 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnBS.dll - ok
19:32:45.0508 2608 [ F08F6FCD09F9BE94C37ACC1B344685FF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptbase.dll
19:32:45.0508 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptbase.dll - ok
19:32:45.0512 2608 [ 6377051C63D5552A311935C67E9FDFDC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nsi.dll
19:32:45.0512 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nsi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0517 2608 [ CFC97F07904067A1E5FAE195D534DA3A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
19:32:45.0517 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll - ok
19:32:45.0521 2608 [ EDA7AD21DF8945528F01F0A86D69E524 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
19:32:45.0521 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll - ok
19:32:45.0526 2608 [ 061E11A56CDCAB73188E216280C05D66 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnIS.dll
19:32:45.0526 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnIS.dll - ok
19:32:45.0530 2608 [ 3C1EE2FFFCBEF877934EFDF3A5C3BCB1 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnOS.dll
19:32:45.0531 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswCmnOS.dll - ok
19:32:45.0535 2608 [ CDBE9690CF2B8409FACAD94FAC9479C9 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll
19:32:45.0535 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll - ok
19:32:45.0540 2608 [ 5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll
19:32:45.0540 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0545 2608 [ D6D3AD7BF1D6F6CE9547613ED5E170A2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll
19:32:45.0545 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0549 2608 [ 384721EF4024890092625E20CADFAF85 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lpk.dll
19:32:45.0549 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lpk.dll - ok
19:32:45.0554 2608 [ 804AAAFEBB3AD5F49334DD906BCB1DE5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll
19:32:45.0554 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll - ok
19:32:45.0558 2608 [ 03706015DB44368375AEBE6339490E66 ] C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll
19:32:45.0558 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll - ok
19:32:45.0562 2608 [ 95E2376B3323F062EB562B8586D0F14A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll
19:32:45.0563 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0567 2608 [ 6A638FC4BFDDC4D9B186C28C91BD1A01 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifimp.sys
19:32:45.0567 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifimp.sys - ok
19:32:45.0570 2608 [ 4C39358EBDD2FFCD9132A30E1EC31E16 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcp90.dll
19:32:45.0570 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcp90.dll - ok
19:32:45.0575 2608 [ 1D716EB7BCC07F5B1EF442B13A5FDDFE ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashBase.dll
19:32:45.0576 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashBase.dll - ok
19:32:45.0580 2608 [ 42A6DC8B861EF5BD6AF8DC2CBD7DF321 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswEngLdr.dll
19:32:45.0580 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswEngLdr.dll - ok
19:32:45.0585 2608 [ 702254574E7E52052DE39408457B7149 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll
19:32:45.0585 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll - ok
19:32:45.0589 2608 [ DF13A51A5C591887D2EC6AE64CEED0FA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsock32.dll
19:32:45.0589 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsock32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0594 2608 [ A543AC1F7138376D778D630A35FCBC4C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psapi.dll
19:32:45.0594 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psapi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0598 2608 [ A6F09E5669D9A19035F6D942CAA15882 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll
19:32:45.0598 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0604 2608 [ C9618BC9B2B0FD7C1138D8774795A79B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msctf.dll
19:32:45.0604 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msctf.dll - ok
19:32:45.0608 2608 [ 53223B673A3FA2F9A4D1C31C8D3F6CD8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll
19:32:45.0608 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll - ok
19:32:45.0615 2608 [ 4CC47E4FEA86625FD5419D864E6A16D1 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\Base.dll
19:32:45.0615 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\Base.dll - ok
19:32:45.0618 2608 [ 2FCA0D2C59A855C54BAFA22AA329DF0F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll
19:32:45.0618 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0624 2608 [ 20B3934DB73EABA2B49B7177873CB81F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll
19:32:45.0624 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll - ok
19:32:45.0628 2608 [ 5CCDCD40E732D54E0F7451AC66AC1C87 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll
19:32:45.0628 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll - ok
19:32:45.0632 2608 [ E5A4A1326A02F8E7B59E6C3270CE7202 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll
19:32:45.0632 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll - ok
19:32:45.0638 2608 [ 7E118D66ECACCF3299F732ED0F3CE467 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashServ.dll
19:32:45.0638 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashServ.dll - ok
19:32:45.0642 2608 [ 3C1513365EFF8D185C5BB2BDEBBE5D3A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAux.dll
19:32:45.0642 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAux.dll - ok
19:32:45.0647 2608 [ AAF932B4011D14052955D4B212A4DA8D ] C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
19:32:45.0647 2608 C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll - ok
19:32:45.0651 2608 [ 465BEA35F7ED4A4A57686DEA7EA10F47 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscapi.dll
19:32:45.0652 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscapi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0656 2608 [ DEA2847BFCD2BCCE777C27DB47A69EB8 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashTask.dll
19:32:45.0657 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashTask.dll - ok
19:32:45.0661 2608 [ 2566C94919F8F46215E38F3357011EBF ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashTaskEx.dll
19:32:45.0661 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashTaskEx.dll - ok
19:32:45.0666 2608 [ 3079F9345ED39D0E9DA1D5E8CC407235 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswLog.dll
19:32:45.0666 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswLog.dll - ok
19:32:45.0671 2608 [ 662E62F776A508CA4C997F7DA8007769 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswProperty.dll
19:32:45.0671 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswProperty.dll - ok
19:32:45.0675 2608 [ 1D445E0FD43BE0F81C07DFFBF6AB92EC ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswSqLt.dll
19:32:45.0675 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswSqLt.dll - ok
19:32:45.0680 2608 [ 928CF7268086631F54C3D8E17238C6DD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll
19:32:45.0680 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0684 2608 [ 3A2CF698443EAD2C14CF528B4F2A51A0 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Aavm4h.dll
19:32:45.0684 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Aavm4h.dll - ok
19:32:45.0690 2608 [ C5DBD35CF4EB0CB8E72A7B6DA2EDEA51 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AavmRpch.dll
19:32:45.0690 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AavmRpch.dll - ok
19:32:45.0694 2608 [ 0F84219E9FC89D4FEC963F78E4983E0B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswDld.dll
19:32:45.0694 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswDld.dll - ok
19:32:45.0699 2608 [ 35BD2AABE21E86D760D4FB93225D8BB4 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswIdle.dll
19:32:45.0699 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswIdle.dll - ok
19:32:45.0704 2608 [ 3B3AD17FAAA838CC0368F0947B5D43DB ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswStrm.dll
19:32:45.0704 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswStrm.dll - ok
19:32:45.0709 2608 [ 8CC3C111D653E96F3EA1590891491D71 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll
19:32:45.0709 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0713 2608 [ 945E54F23C72D37B8CD1987AF0DB63BF ] C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll
19:32:45.0713 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0718 2608 [ F436E847FA799ECD75AD8C313673F450 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll
19:32:45.0718 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0723 2608 [ 6A6B2EE4565A178035BE2A4FF6F2C968 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wtsapi32.dll
19:32:45.0723 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wtsapi32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0728 2608 [ 891ECFD08E2C538B7948CBC45106D697 ] C:\Windows\System32\fvecerts.dll
19:32:45.0728 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fvecerts.dll - ok
19:32:45.0732 2608 [ 262F6592C3299C005FD6BEC90FC4463A ] C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll
19:32:45.0732 2608 C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0737 2608 [ 694865362F0965779F92BCFE97712323 ] C:\Windows\System32\tbs.dll
19:32:45.0737 2608 C:\Windows\System32\tbs.dll - ok
19:32:45.0742 2608 [ 5997D769CDB108390DCFAEBF442BF816 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RpcRtRemote.dll
19:32:45.0742 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RpcRtRemote.dll - ok
19:32:45.0746 2608 [ BC414631876B2F28B8DAB08E849C12C5 ] C:\Windows\System32\ktmw32.dll
19:32:45.0746 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ktmw32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0751 2608 [ 8269210DAF3B12BC8300631B28A2A442 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiarpc.dll
19:32:45.0751 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wiarpc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0756 2608 [ 6DC4A7242F565C9E9C9CCC7BB0FA75C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll
19:32:45.0756 2608 C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll - ok
19:32:45.0761 2608 [ 0EA7DE1ACB728DD5A369FD742D6EEE28 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys
19:32:45.0761 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys - ok
19:32:45.0765 2608 [ 85DAA09A98C9286D4EA2BA8D0E644377 ] C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
19:32:45.0765 2608 C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe - ok
19:32:45.0770 2608 [ 82974D6A2FD19445CC5171FC378668A4 ] C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL
19:32:45.0770 2608 C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL - ok
19:32:45.0774 2608 [ 6C02A83164F5CC0A262F4199F0871CF5 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys
19:32:45.0775 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys - ok
19:32:45.0779 2608 [ 6C38C9E45AE0EA2FA5E551F2ED5E978F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
19:32:45.0779 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys - ok
19:32:45.0784 2608 [ A5D9106A73DC88564C825D317CAC68AC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
19:32:45.0784 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys - ok
19:32:45.0791 2608 [ D711B3C1D5F42C0C2415687BE09FC163 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
19:32:45.0791 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys - ok
19:32:45.0797 2608 [ 9423E9D355C8D303E76B8CFBD8A5C30C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
19:32:45.0797 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys - ok
19:32:45.0801 2608 [ 54FFC9C8898113ACE189D4AA7199D2C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll
19:32:45.0801 2608 C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll - ok
19:32:45.0805 2608 [ 851A1382EED3E3A7476DB004F4EE3E1A ] C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
19:32:45.0805 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0809 2608 [ 581D88B25C4D4121824FED2CA38E562F ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
19:32:45.0809 2608 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE - ok
19:32:45.0814 2608 [ C67F8A962B2534224D5908D16D2AD3CE ] C:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll
19:32:45.0814 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll - ok
19:32:45.0820 2608 [ AF9658974154C3B6A333D86DC2E0AAC8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
19:32:45.0820 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe - ok
19:32:45.0824 2608 [ 1834B31C749B86DAC233BBBA1C03BC48 ] C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll
19:32:45.0824 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll - ok
19:32:45.0828 2608 [ 3AEAA8B561E63452C655DC0584922257 ] C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
19:32:45.0828 2608 C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0836 2608 [ 6313F223E817CC09AA41811DAA7F541D ] C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
19:32:45.0836 2608 C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe - ok
19:32:45.0839 2608 [ 10EAB90C1AE8271B5FE5A8930987EE5C ] C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\WLRemoteServiceResource.dll
19:32:45.0839 2608 C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\WLRemoteServiceResource.dll - ok
19:32:45.0844 2608 [ AB7AEBF58DAD8DAAB7A6C45E6A8885CB ] C:\Windows\System32\sstpsvc.dll
19:32:45.0844 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sstpsvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0848 2608 [ 908ACB1F594274965A53926B10C81E89 ] C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll
19:32:45.0848 2608 C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll - ok
19:32:45.0857 2608 [ 6C765E82B57F2E66CE9C54AC238471D9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll
19:32:45.0857 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0860 2608 [ 8258362DDB18B644A82D8B5061AD9426 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscisvif.dll
19:32:45.0860 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscisvif.dll - ok
19:32:45.0864 2608 [ A8CDF3768604FF95B54669E20053D569 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscapi.dll
19:32:45.0864 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscapi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0869 2608 [ 1869C1A8ABB6D3E0B7FA81EE4346DC14 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswEngin.dll
19:32:45.0869 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswEngin.dll - ok
19:32:45.0874 2608 [ 9AB833956EB46BA28FAE9611569AB921 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnOS.dll
19:32:45.0874 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnOS.dll - ok
19:32:45.0879 2608 [ 2935740E9E6B71C6D28CDA78E2ECDABD ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnIS.dll
19:32:45.0879 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnIS.dll - ok
19:32:45.0885 2608 [ 16D72F62FBF97AFD0511BCFE4C732EA9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnBS.dll
19:32:45.0885 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswCmnBS.dll - ok
19:32:45.0889 2608 [ 45551558282528DD5AD76606D51E6F09 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswScan.dll
19:32:45.0889 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswScan.dll - ok
19:32:45.0894 2608 [ E2D37F405E21BE2534FF4A84F5032ECA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswRep.dll
19:32:45.0894 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswRep.dll - ok
19:32:45.0898 2608 [ C71A884DD6F8CFFA87D70FB75857449C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswFiDb.dll
19:32:45.0898 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswFiDb.dll - ok
19:32:45.0904 2608 [ 96DC744A3A8E1734B1EED92A2AD78CA4 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\algo.dll
19:32:45.0904 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\algo.dll - ok
19:32:45.0908 2608 [ 9B1B3C9FC4011CB5A6C6423ABEEB3793 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\setiface.dll
19:32:45.0908 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\setiface.dll - ok
19:32:45.0913 2608 [ 29E9794708DF51DB5DC89FB2E903A0F6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
19:32:45.0913 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0918 2608 [ A8EDB86FC2A4D6D1285E4C70384AC35A ] C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
19:32:45.0918 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe - ok
19:32:45.0922 2608 [ 14DFDEAF4E589ED3F1FF187A86B9408C ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_a4d6a923711520a9\comctl32.dll
19:32:45.0922 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_a4d6a923711520a9\comctl32.dll - ok
19:32:45.0927 2608 [ A0A2C1D812C231C9BFE119FDC68E341B ] C:\Windows\System32\IDStore.dll
19:32:45.0927 2608 C:\Windows\System32\IDStore.dll - ok
19:32:45.0934 2608 [ 517110BD83835338C037269E603DB55D ] C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
19:32:45.0934 2608 C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe - ok
19:32:45.0939 2608 [ 6CEF7856A3EFAC59470F6208F0F585CE ] C:\Windows\System32\mpr.dll
19:32:45.0939 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mpr.dll - ok
19:32:45.0942 2608 [ BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 ] C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
19:32:45.0942 2608 C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe - ok
19:32:45.0947 2608 [ F162D5F5E845B9DC352DD1BAD8CEF1BC ] C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
19:32:45.0947 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe - ok
19:32:45.0952 2608 [ 94EEAC26F57811BD1AEFC164412F7FCE ] C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll
19:32:45.0952 2608 C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll - ok
19:32:45.0957 2608 [ FCFCD1101C5DA23B4B95F93D02B2C169 ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll
19:32:45.0957 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll - ok
19:32:45.0961 2608 [ 4BA77A5EF71C14C764B0ED4701683E3E ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll
to be continued


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

19:32:45.0961 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll - ok
19:32:45.0966 2608 [ E1374D37477322D4956604711008C69D ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
19:32:45.0966 2608 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll - ok
19:32:45.0972 2608 [ 9BB99503D6A4DD62569EDE9E5E2672A5 ] C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
19:32:45.0972 2608 C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll - ok
19:32:45.0976 2608 [ 1F1CA9E99DD5BF918BE0BF30B5A42FDA ] C:\Windows\System32\MsCtfMonitor.dll
19:32:45.0976 2608 C:\Windows\System32\MsCtfMonitor.dll - ok
19:32:45.0980 2608 [ F09A9A1AD21FE618C4C8B0A0D830C886 ] C:\Windows\System32\msutb.dll
19:32:45.0981 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msutb.dll - ok
19:32:45.0985 2608 [ 426BA4E737A7988FD1202AF2F2B2F4A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
19:32:45.0985 2608 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll - ok
19:32:45.0990 2608 [ F404E59DB6A0F122AB26BF4F3E2FD0FA ] C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll
19:32:45.0990 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll - ok
19:32:45.0995 2608 [ EF2AE43BCD46ABB13FC3E5B2B1935C73 ] C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll
19:32:45.0995 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll - ok
19:32:45.0999 2608 [ 332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 ] C:\Windows\explorer.exe
19:32:45.0999 2608 C:\Windows\explorer.exe - ok
19:32:46.0003 2608 [ F0E5CD1E28E81298AA5CF08E6D052B33 ] C:\Windows\System32\igd10umd64.dll
19:32:46.0003 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igd10umd64.dll - ok
19:32:46.0008 2608 [ EED05D42D91835064703E2318552ED25 ] C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll
19:32:46.0008 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll - ok
19:32:46.0012 2608 [ C58687487F15A3C14B6A18416F055A5B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
19:32:46.0012 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll - ok
19:32:46.0017 2608 [ 5EB6E9C8BE1ACC5830780E0F9A846255 ] C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll
19:32:46.0017 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0023 2608 [ 024352FEEC9042260BB4CFB4D79A206B ] C:\Windows\System32\EhStorShell.dll
19:32:46.0023 2608 C:\Windows\System32\EhStorShell.dll - ok
19:32:46.0027 2608 [ 037A719DAD50603202C978CD802623E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
19:32:46.0027 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll - ok
19:32:46.0031 2608 [ 1BF0CB861A48FEB1638228760750F3CB ] C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll
19:32:46.0031 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0036 2608 [ 1D63F4366288B8A7595397E27010FD44 ] C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll
19:32:46.0036 2608 C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll - ok
19:32:46.0041 2608 [ 49E5753D923F1AC63B22D3DCB0B47E00 ] C:\Windows\System32\uDWM.dll
19:32:46.0041 2608 C:\Windows\System32\uDWM.dll - ok
19:32:46.0046 2608 [ D15618A0FF8DBC2C5BF3726BACC75A0B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll
19:32:46.0046 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll - ok
19:32:46.0050 2608 [ C733D233B623B7FFCE5031E4B756EE26 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\profapi.dll
19:32:46.0050 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\profapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0055 2608 [ D19C4EE2AC7C47B8F5F84FFF1A789D8A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
19:32:46.0055 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe - ok
19:32:46.0060 2608 [ FF5688D309347F2720911D8796912834 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clbcatq.dll
19:32:46.0060 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clbcatq.dll - ok
19:32:46.0065 2608 [ 1295338CFE6F249823EF9BC8D4368A84 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll
19:32:46.0065 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0069 2608 [ 7321F18D1F820612ED0E9F2D4B578A7E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsp.dll
19:32:46.0069 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0072 2608 [ ED8EC63F7522DF4852147C84EC62C36A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rsaenh.dll
19:32:46.0072 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rsaenh.dll - ok
19:32:46.0077 2608 [ 69754747274B76E7FAF287239333D7E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll
19:32:46.0077 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll - ok
19:32:46.0081 2608 [ 938F39B50BAFE13D6F58C7790682C010 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll
19:32:46.0081 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll - ok
19:32:46.0086 2608 [ A7D79E9F660340AB20CD73F12910985F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
19:32:46.0086 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll - ok
19:32:46.0090 2608 [ F93674263F6B07C77956E966953242D9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
19:32:46.0090 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0095 2608 [ C02FF01B821FBB72104132E56EC5B881 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
19:32:46.0095 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe - ok
19:32:46.0099 2608 [ 1D817D77C8EB600AB311AAC8E68B5A1A ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll
19:32:46.0100 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll - ok
19:32:46.0105 2608 [ 4F5414602E2544A4554D95517948B705 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll
19:32:46.0105 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0109 2608 [ B26F4F737E8F9DF4F31AF6CF31D05820 ] C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll
19:32:46.0109 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll - ok
19:32:46.0113 2608 [ 0E2F58F6E698EDCB9E58FAD0CBCD0567 ] C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll
19:32:46.0114 2608 C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0119 2608 [ BAAFAF9CEAEC0B73C2A3550A01F6CECB ] C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll
19:32:46.0119 2608 C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll - ok
19:32:46.0123 2608 [ 10FB16B50AFFDA6D44588F3C445DC273 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll
19:32:46.0123 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0127 2608 [ 2EEFF4502F5E13B1BED4A04CCAD64C08 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll
19:32:46.0127 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll - ok
19:32:46.0132 2608 [ D5AEFAD57C08349A4393D987DF7C715D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll
19:32:46.0132 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll - ok
19:32:46.0136 2608 [ 76B978AD795A7E71C48390B000F6023F ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe
19:32:46.0136 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe - ok
19:32:46.0141 2608 [ 418E881201583A3039D81F43E39E6C78 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winsta.dll
19:32:46.0141 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winsta.dll - ok
19:32:46.0145 2608 [ 1A7F10605F9672E101BFA27CAED210D5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe
19:32:46.0146 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe - ok
19:32:46.0150 2608 [ 863F793D15B4026B1A5FDECA873D4D84 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apphelp.dll
19:32:46.0150 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apphelp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0155 2608 [ D98B7ABBBB55FD3A4D9F7B8A7869FCBF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe
19:32:46.0155 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe - ok
19:32:46.0160 2608 [ 43964FA89CCF97BA6BE34D69455AC65F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxtheme.dll
19:32:46.0160 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxtheme.dll - ok
19:32:46.0164 2608 [ F50D3E9B6E2B457F2BFED8F5EB4ED59A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\NTKCUtl.dll
19:32:46.0164 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\NTKCUtl.dll - ok
19:32:46.0169 2608 [ 39C5F32747B3414D1BB216FDB1DEFC58 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll
19:32:46.0169 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0175 2608 [ 1F244A4EF2DC1F462D6EFD41BB0F9BAC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LmSmbKel.dll
19:32:46.0175 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LmSmbKel.dll - ok
19:32:46.0180 2608 [ A7A8CA53D9C9FD90C07AB0EB38E5316B ] C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll
19:32:46.0180 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0185 2608 [ 287923557447D7E4BDD7E65B1F0F5428 ] C:\Windows\System32\vsstrace.dll
19:32:46.0185 2608 C:\Windows\System32\vsstrace.dll - ok
19:32:46.0190 2608 [ B2B814492E33DDA3E71D69EFBD97ACE7 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\PowerSettingControl.dll
19:32:46.0190 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\PowerSettingControl.dll - ok
19:32:46.0194 2608 [ CF636C92B762B26F0B39B38E92380A09 ] C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll
19:32:46.0195 2608 C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0199 2608 [ AFB5B500AD69E24ED1BC15D1161641EF ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
19:32:46.0199 2608 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL - ok
19:32:46.0204 2608 [ 0015ACFBBDD164A8A730009908868CA7 ] C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv
19:32:46.0204 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv - ok
19:32:46.0211 2608 [ 802496CB59A30349F9A6DD22D6947644 ] C:\Windows\System32\FDResPub.dll
19:32:46.0211 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FDResPub.dll - ok
19:32:46.0215 2608 [ 32096F187020A54D29C95B3A1467D963 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
19:32:46.0215 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe - ok
19:32:46.0220 2608 [ F1B205F932F62F94506A5F332C895DAF ] C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll
19:32:46.0220 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0224 2608 [ C55516D98DD5D8F0153C2A9B4227DA86 ] C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll
19:32:46.0224 2608 C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll - ok
19:32:46.0229 2608 [ 832CE330DD987227B7DEA8C03F22AEFA ] C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
19:32:46.0229 2608 C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe - ok
19:32:46.0233 2608 [ FCD84C381E0140AF901E58D48882D26B ] C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL
19:32:46.0233 2608 C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL - ok
19:32:46.0239 2608 [ DBD76BC1D498FE368F2C8CB76C3E00A4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe
19:32:46.0239 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe - ok
19:32:46.0244 2608 [ B5055B51BAA0FD0A736A88653DA3C1C0 ] C:\Windows\System32\fundisc.dll
19:32:46.0244 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fundisc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0249 2608 [ 77B5035BC6EDF4D1B6265391AECEE4C0 ] C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll
19:32:46.0249 2608 C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0253 2608 [ EA009C246109A0EEC4E4ED7D3EB3BF5C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100.dll
19:32:46.0253 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100.dll - ok
19:32:46.0258 2608 [ 397FC81BD0FB460508A680C5F825FF9B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100.dll
19:32:46.0258 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100.dll - ok
19:32:46.0262 2608 [ 8999B8631C7FD9F7F9EC3CAFD953BA24 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll
19:32:46.0262 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll - ok
19:32:46.0267 2608 [ 6BB516A31DE232DAB436FF3A117E1E80 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
19:32:46.0267 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe - ok
19:32:46.0272 2608 [ 58F4493BF748A3A89689997B7BD00E95 ] C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll
19:32:46.0272 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0276 2608 [ B40420876B9288E0A1C8CCA8A84E5DC9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
19:32:46.0276 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0281 2608 [ 73E8667A19FEEDD856DF2695E9E511D4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wship6.dll
19:32:46.0281 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wship6.dll - ok
19:32:46.0286 2608 [ EE5C8E27C37B79CB54A2FCEEED2DC262 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSHTCPIP.DLL
19:32:46.0286 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSHTCPIP.DLL - ok
19:32:46.0290 2608 [ 12B79422A23814429CDA9E734C58F78F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
19:32:46.0291 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL - ok
19:32:46.0295 2608 [ 9E4B0E7472B4CEBA9E17F440B8CB0AB8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv
19:32:46.0295 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv - ok
19:32:46.0299 2608 [ 603EBD34E216C5654A2D774EAC98D278 ] C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll
19:32:46.0299 2608 C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll - ok
19:32:46.0304 2608 [ BCEA9AB347E53BC03B2E36BE0B8BA0EF ] C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll
19:32:46.0304 2608 C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0309 2608 [ 03A03A453F1AAAE0C73AAAF895321C7A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL
19:32:46.0309 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL - ok
19:32:46.0313 2608 [ A90DC9ABD65DB1A8902F361103029952 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL
19:32:46.0313 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL - ok
19:32:46.0318 2608 [ ED6EE83D61EBC683C2CD8E899EA6FEBE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasadhlp.dll
19:32:46.0319 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasadhlp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0323 2608 [ CFF35B879D1618D42C86644C717BA947 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winnsi.dll
19:32:46.0323 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winnsi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0326 2608 [ 1EBE9524683C7C4EED8B8BC93FB6FBCC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fltLib.dll
19:32:46.0326 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fltLib.dll - ok
19:32:46.0330 2608 [ 545DE96D552AEDCDE95D1C86BDC9B95B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResBhv.dll
19:32:46.0330 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResBhv.dll - ok
19:32:46.0336 2608 [ D7BF4E050440CF0B7B2A2596F0F370F3 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResJs.dll
19:32:46.0336 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResJs.dll - ok
19:32:46.0340 2608 [ 37DAD7CA011038616E067C8F62029FD0 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResMai.dll
19:32:46.0340 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResMai.dll - ok
19:32:46.0345 2608 [ 8122EE05F327EF470670E2CDDFFEB929 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResMes.dll
19:32:46.0345 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResMes.dll - ok
19:32:46.0349 2608 [ EFFA04908678EF527EA32B2E2EE6EC93 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResNS.dll
19:32:46.0349 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResNS.dll - ok
19:32:46.0354 2608 [ A5905C582C88AE8D56834CE4A3627FD1 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResP2P.dll
19:32:46.0354 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResP2P.dll - ok
19:32:46.0359 2608 [ 9207F1A1440EAF18BE0D0C1D487E4F02 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResStd.dll
19:32:46.0359 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResStd.dll - ok
19:32:46.0363 2608 [ 4509D54DF9276534AC433F80E8392206 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResWS.dll
19:32:46.0363 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhResWS.dll - ok
19:32:46.0369 2608 [ 0DCF16B1449811EFA47AB52CAC84093C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
19:32:46.0369 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe - ok
19:32:46.0374 2608 [ 285AC1245590372A88B75144A8656A5F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashMaiSv.dll
19:32:46.0374 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashMaiSv.dll - ok
19:32:46.0379 2608 [ 72A7C1EC4D3BF38CB115395AD721AE3C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\ArPot.dll
19:32:46.0379 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\ArPot.dll - ok
19:32:46.0383 2608 [ 923BB61D913C37EAB1570F236CCDCE41 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.dll
19:32:46.0383 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.dll - ok
19:32:46.0389 2608 [ CFB3EEDF620E7F32464A3091BA76D5E8 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\exts.dll
19:32:46.0389 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\exts.dll - ok
19:32:46.0393 2608 [ 0B7E85364CB878E2AD531DB7B601A9E5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll
19:32:46.0393 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll - ok
19:32:46.0398 2608 [ 104A1070E90F1C530328E69B49718841 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll
19:32:46.0398 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0403 2608 [ 5CF640EDDB1E40A5AB1BB743BCDEC610 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll
19:32:46.0403 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0411 2608 [ F787D427F7EB96FBA1E495600BB8CD30 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashWebSv.dll
19:32:46.0411 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashWebSv.dll - ok
19:32:46.0413 2608 [ 5DF5D8CFD9B9573FA3B2C89D9061A240 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll
19:32:46.0413 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll - ok
19:32:46.0418 2608 [ 4130D86B0642EFCBB65AD6B2C9BD022E ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashWsFtr.dll
19:32:46.0418 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashWsFtr.dll - ok
19:32:46.0423 2608 [ 4F6E72B34ED3DC53DCC5E8708E60B61F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\security.dll
19:32:46.0423 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\security.dll - ok
19:32:46.0428 2608 [ 75A97A2C060E72AB49E071E08C7DD2BA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
19:32:46.0428 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll - ok
19:32:46.0433 2608 [ AEBDB652D9273AD61E10C5D8F51C86FB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamnet.dll
19:32:46.0433 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamnet.dll - ok
19:32:46.0437 2608 [ B17ADBBBDC97148D28F995F32C380F2E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
19:32:46.0438 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll - ok
19:32:46.0442 2608 [ 9EAABA4D601004BEA4DAA6E146E19A96 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
19:32:46.0442 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe - ok
19:32:46.0447 2608 [ 2B460CA1AC9A2249C92E54E39A8ACF42 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\snxhk.dll
19:32:46.0447 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\snxhk.dll - ok
19:32:46.0452 2608 [ 420E9BF21339F51B31DF4194D5A0E12E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamcore.dll
19:32:46.0452 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamcore.dll - ok
19:32:46.0457 2608 [ 667981F2E7C26275F0694B58EEE303B9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
19:32:46.0457 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll - ok
19:32:46.0463 2608 [ 352B3DC62A0D259A82A052238425C872 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll
19:32:46.0463 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0469 2608 [ B9A8CBCFCD3EC9D2EA4740AF347BF108 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mpr.dll
19:32:46.0469 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mpr.dll - ok
19:32:46.0474 2608 [ 1B399CC9E24C9D65CEBA5A807C4036D7 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\snxhk64.dll
19:32:46.0474 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\snxhk64.dll - ok
19:32:46.0479 2608 [ 4A435F95B940E93A88FEC144BD409789 ] C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll
19:32:46.0479 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0483 2608 [ 847D3AE376C0817161A14A82C8922A9E ] C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
19:32:46.0484 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll - ok
19:32:46.0489 2608 [ 1EE99A89CC788ADA662441D1E9830529 ] C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
19:32:46.0490 2608 C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0494 2608 [ 2BBF3FDB70B8965DFA0258CBAB41ECCE ] C:\Windows\System32\ssdpapi.dll
19:32:46.0494 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ssdpapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0498 2608 [ 88351B29B622B30962D2FEB6CA8D860B ] C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll
19:32:46.0498 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0503 2608 [ 3FD15B4611D9BDA3F8013548C0ECAECA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntmarta.dll
19:32:46.0503 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntmarta.dll - ok
19:32:46.0508 2608 [ A8BB45F9ECAD993461E0FEF8E2A99152 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll
19:32:46.0508 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0513 2608 [ 87F664BF0B8728382D03B2126127DC98 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswAR.dll
19:32:46.0513 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswAR.dll - ok
19:32:46.0517 2608 [ 0D0FA4434A9434641AB0A6332AC5560A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswRawFS.dll
19:32:46.0517 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091700\aswRawFS.dll - ok
19:32:46.0523 2608 [ B47BC7138241E1B836384D5211AE34C8 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\avast.setup
19:32:46.0523 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\avast.setup - ok
19:32:46.0527 2608 [ BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll
19:32:46.0528 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0532 2608 [ 45CFBFA8EDC3DF4E2B7FB0D0260FE051 ] C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll
19:32:46.0532 2608 C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll - ok
19:32:46.0537 2608 [ D1DE1EAFDE97BE41CF6585027FF3E732 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll
19:32:46.0537 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0543 2608 [ 76C4D5C98A808D8C8E0C46280036FAF8 ] C:\Windows\System32\HPZinw12.dll
19:32:46.0543 2608 C:\Windows\System32\HPZinw12.dll - ok
19:32:46.0547 2608 [ E36112A8A6C7F840169A7E92C12F4203 ] C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll
19:32:46.0547 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0551 2608 [ 08DFDBD2FD4EA951DC46B1C7661ED35A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powrprof.dll
19:32:46.0551 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powrprof.dll - ok
19:32:46.0556 2608 [ 18AB2E5A40064ED5F7791AC5946A90F3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimg32.dll
19:32:46.0556 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimg32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0560 2608 [ 936F728E04ACCF3F38801CFFCF1E3F40 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oledlg.dll
19:32:46.0560 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oledlg.dll - ok
19:32:46.0565 2608 [ CA9F7888B524D8100B977C81F44C3234 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winhttp.dll
19:32:46.0565 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winhttp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0569 2608 [ E0D2F6BF46E6053193FAA3E294D657FF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
19:32:46.0569 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe - ok
19:32:46.0574 2608 [ FB19FC5951A88F3C523E35C2C98D23C0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll
19:32:46.0574 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll - ok
19:32:46.0578 2608 [ 9C17DCD6DDFEB1A012544FAF4F2789F6 ] C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll
19:32:46.0578 2608 C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll - ok
19:32:46.0583 2608 [ D27A4546417ED7C4AEA7B3420D4F1F50 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
19:32:46.0583 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe - ok
19:32:46.0588 2608 [ 8E01332CC4B68BC6B5B7EFFE374442AA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll
19:32:46.0588 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0593 2608 [ 68769C3356B3BE5D1C732C97B9A80D6E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PEAuth.sys
19:32:46.0593 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PEAuth.sys - ok
19:32:46.0597 2608 [ 1727B2A2F379A32B864C096FA794AADC ] C:\Windows\System32\aepic.dll
19:32:46.0597 2608 C:\Windows\System32\aepic.dll - ok
19:32:46.0602 2608 [ C6DCD1D11ED6827F05C00773C3E7053C ] C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll
19:32:46.0602 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0606 2608 [ 895C9AB0A855547445C4181195230757 ] C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll
19:32:46.0606 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll - ok
19:32:46.0611 2608 [ 3EA8A16169C26AFBEB544E0E48421186 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
19:32:46.0611 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys - ok
19:32:46.0616 2608 [ C6CC9297BD53E5229653303E556AA539 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftfslh.sys
19:32:46.0616 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftfslh.sys - ok
19:32:46.0620 2608 [ BC617A4E1B4FA8DF523A061739A0BD87 ] C:\Windows\System32\seclogon.dll
19:32:46.0620 2608 C:\Windows\System32\seclogon.dll - ok
19:32:46.0625 2608 [ 390AA7BC52CEE43F6790CDEA1E776703 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys
19:32:46.0625 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys - ok
19:32:46.0630 2608 [ C3CDDD18F43D44AB713CF8C4916F7696 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
19:32:46.0630 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe - ok
19:32:46.0635 2608 [ 210FCACAF902B2CD47CF9FD17D846146 ] C:\Windows\System32\aeevts.dll
19:32:46.0635 2608 C:\Windows\System32\aeevts.dll - ok
19:32:46.0640 2608 [ 27E461F0BE5BFF5FC737328F749538C3 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys
19:32:46.0640 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys - ok
19:32:46.0645 2608 [ 4E5FE39C1076D115EC8BFCFE14D75B80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credssp.dll
19:32:46.0645 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credssp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0649 2608 [ DF687E3D8836BFB04FCC0615BF15A519 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
19:32:46.0649 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys - ok
19:32:46.0654 2608 [ BF9CCC0BF39B418C8D0AE8B05CF95B7D ] C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll
19:32:46.0654 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll - ok
19:32:46.0659 2608 [ 40F0849F65D13EE87B9A9AE3C1DD6823 ] C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
19:32:46.0659 2608 C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll - ok
19:32:46.0663 2608 [ 8DD52E8E6128F4B2DA92CE27402871C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
19:32:46.0663 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0668 2608 [ BB1F85D0A9F2035241EA49F9383860A1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\Pehook.dll
19:32:46.0668 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\Pehook.dll - ok
19:32:46.0672 2608 [ B2DB6ABA2E292235749B80A9C3DFA867 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll
19:32:46.0673 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0677 2608 [ 0364256B4A2A93A8C8CDA6B3B5A0EFF5 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiatrace.dll
19:32:46.0677 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wiatrace.dll - ok
19:32:46.0681 2608 [ 7E7AFD841694F6AC397E99D75CEAD49D ] C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
19:32:46.0681 2608 C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll - ok
19:32:46.0687 2608 [ 13693B6354DD6E72DC5131DA7D764B90 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
19:32:46.0687 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe - ok
19:32:46.0691 2608 [ 85683DF1F917E4D7F6BE1A04986BF1C8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.dll
19:32:46.0691 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0695 2608 [ 68ECCA523ED760AAFC03C5D587569859 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samcli.dll
19:32:46.0695 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samcli.dll - ok
19:32:46.0700 2608 [ 40CAEEE0EAF1B8569F7C8DF6420F2CB9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc.dll
19:32:46.0700 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0704 2608 [ 84799328D87B3091A3BDD251E1AD31F9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc_os.dll
19:32:46.0704 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc_os.dll - ok
19:32:46.0709 2608 [ 6177E1A8F215576A56D437B48A00848B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftsync.dll
19:32:46.0709 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftsync.dll - ok
19:32:46.0714 2608 [ 295E1F2BC1AFDAFD98FF426BCE524BA9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftuser.dll
19:32:46.0714 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftuser.dll - ok
19:32:46.0720 2608 [ A733CC986EB51F8FBF598B981DC19FBA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftcore.dll
19:32:46.0720 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftcore.dll - ok
19:32:46.0724 2608 [ 990B7944D4974506505DBE605B688290 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\ISchedule.dll
19:32:46.0725 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\ISchedule.dll - ok
19:32:46.0729 2608 [ 1C6B1F719AE33E9BEC6C05A974E3286A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\SyncDll.dll
19:32:46.0729 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\SyncDll.dll - ok
19:32:46.0734 2608 [ D1A4DBB8A29F7FFC78378F47F9EA6B91 ] C:\Windows\System32\HPZipm12.dll
19:32:46.0734 2608 C:\Windows\System32\HPZipm12.dll - ok
19:32:46.0738 2608 [ 789E85ABF9AE62B2EF097243480F6BBF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\sqlite3.dll
19:32:46.0738 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\sqlite3.dll - ok
19:32:46.0743 2608 [ A4639490B52476C2BF2E6A423F156C9D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\agent_stub.dll
19:32:46.0744 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\agent_stub.dll - ok
19:32:46.0748 2608 [ 1B133B22B59168D130890020192404EE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\ACE.dll
19:32:46.0748 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\ACE.dll - ok
19:32:46.0753 2608 [ 98C4A9AE3E95F0BBDAEE049990B58514 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\OutlookDispatch.dll
19:32:46.0753 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\OutlookDispatch.dll - ok
19:32:46.0759 2608 [ CA6ADE4F7761BB15B3325356DC3B82BB ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_4bf7e3e2bf9ada4c\mfc90u.dll
19:32:46.0759 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_4bf7e3e2bf9ada4c\mfc90u.dll - ok
19:32:46.0764 2608 [ 2715556ADC037C8B2113049094E06AEE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BookmarkDLL.dll
19:32:46.0764 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BookmarkDLL.dll - ok
19:32:46.0769 2608 [ A3FDFC8F555465B7874CA58F621D4974 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\WinSetDLL.dll
19:32:46.0769 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\WinSetDLL.dll - ok
19:32:46.0774 2608 [ 9EAF2E6F307614DC64AFDAF7527B1037 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\MailConverter32.dll
19:32:46.0774 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\MailConverter32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0778 2608 [ 8BC9DB92C4B2F3BE89185BEAB2AFC1F6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mapi32.dll
19:32:46.0778 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mapi32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0783 2608 [ 63EF943CA0CDC338A764E000357031F8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\VssAgent.dll
19:32:46.0783 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\VssAgent.dll - ok
19:32:46.0787 2608 [ 13337A3FB17F2242487FD45488ED0485 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vssapi.dll
19:32:46.0787 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vssapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0792 2608 [ F10E5311E5093FA3C00FF88C54C32FCA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atl.dll
19:32:46.0792 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atl.dll - ok
19:32:46.0796 2608 [ B940289C83121046BD6A60ACC6028593 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vsstrace.dll
19:32:46.0797 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vsstrace.dll - ok
19:32:46.0801 2608 [ EE867A0870FC9E4972BA9EAAD35651E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
19:32:46.0801 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll - ok
19:32:46.0807 2608 [ FBFCA1A574D47EE575448B719CBBF2E4 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_49768ef57548175e\MFC90ENU.DLL
19:32:46.0807 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_49768ef57548175e\MFC90ENU.DLL - ok
19:32:46.0811 2608 [ 32BFCF1CA719F2A3A31C721BD5F90303 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftpsr.dll
19:32:46.0811 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftpsr.dll - ok
19:32:46.0817 2608 [ 40EE4E67311F4019CCA2120D88C60576 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftfsi_wow64.dll
19:32:46.0817 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftfsi_wow64.dll - ok
19:32:46.0823 2608 [ 6F8E3B7B70E1BBA871212940C1FBDF60 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensApi.dll
19:32:46.0823 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensApi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0826 2608 [ 09AB81CEE443569D9A3CC151DDF70444 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftcomp.dll
19:32:46.0827 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftcomp.dll - ok
19:32:46.0831 2608 [ 8EA53101FF2B15BDFF934B62A8FB326D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll
19:32:46.0831 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll - ok
19:32:46.0836 2608 [ A6C29DB53ECA94FA8591C5388D604B82 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll
19:32:46.0836 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0841 2608 [ B4ADEBBF5E3677CCE9651E0F01F7CC28 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys
19:32:46.0841 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys - ok
19:32:46.0846 2608 [ 441FBA48BFF01FDB9D5969EBC1838F0B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys
19:32:46.0846 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys - ok
19:32:46.0850 2608 [ 617E29A0B0A2807466560D4C4E338D3E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys
19:32:46.0850 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys - ok
19:32:46.0855 2608 [ 3D3CBD1847F980FB03343A63671E7886 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
19:32:46.0855 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll - ok
19:32:46.0860 2608 [ 0915C4DB6DBC3BB9E11B7ECBBE4B7159 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll
19:32:46.0860 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll - ok
19:32:46.0864 2608 [ 99B9343280AF6A4C0F27CF2E28E94BBF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dssenh.dll
19:32:46.0864 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dssenh.dll - ok
19:32:46.0869 2608 [ 666E57B6B51824D1D235F80A3DD70A13 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappprxy.dll
19:32:46.0869 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappprxy.dll - ok
19:32:46.0873 2608 [ F11A57E91FDAECFB41A5CB21EB1EBC8E ] C:\Windows\System32\dssenh.dll
19:32:46.0874 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dssenh.dll - ok
19:32:46.0878 2608 [ B2E1E4A16EDD02396F451F915FA3CBFA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rastapi.dll
19:32:46.0878 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rastapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0882 2608 [ 44C96B48112EB24AE7764EBF1C527000 ] C:\Windows\System32\rastapi.dll
19:32:46.0882 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rastapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0887 2608 [ 1097F3035BAF46CED8B332B3564C5108 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gpapi.dll
19:32:46.0887 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gpapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0892 2608 [ BA32509D9B340162327B341013DE6522 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tapi32.dll
19:32:46.0892 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tapi32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0897 2608 [ FAFAE01E889DC9C05A6CA2138CFC220B ] C:\Windows\System32\tapi32.dll
19:32:46.0897 2608 C:\Windows\System32\tapi32.dll - ok
19:32:46.0901 2608 [ 19B07E7E8915D701225DA41CB3877306 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
19:32:46.0901 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0906 2608 [ 704314FD398C81D5F342CAA5DF7B7F21 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbemcomn.dll
19:32:46.0906 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbemcomn.dll - ok
19:32:46.0910 2608 [ 7DB5AA22A8A8E5C2D335F44853C1F6DE ] C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll
19:32:46.0910 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll - ok
19:32:46.0915 2608 [ A34A587FFFD45FA649FBA6D03784D257 ] C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
19:32:46.0915 2608 C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0919 2608 [ E8B1FE6669397D1772D8196DF0E57A9E ] C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll
19:32:46.0919 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0924 2608 [ 3F50200237961034FACE602373838980 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallAPI.dll
19:32:46.0924 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallAPI.dll - ok
19:32:46.0928 2608 [ 701C9EB15E1E23D22F7C7184C0506673 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
19:32:46.0928 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll - ok
19:32:46.0933 2608 [ 0C52762C606BCF6A377D5E4688191A6B ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
19:32:46.0933 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll - ok
19:32:46.0937 2608 [ CE292C4C10B8DB6070F262EA2733F0DC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqmapi.dll
19:32:46.0938 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqmapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0945 2608 [ 27B9E163740A226B65E4B9E186117911 ] C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll
19:32:46.0945 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll - ok
19:32:46.0948 2608 [ 794D4B48DFB6E999537C7C3947863463 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
19:32:46.0948 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe - ok
19:32:46.0954 2608 [ A399514D3B28C9A3453A486BBAAFF1C7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdscore.dll
19:32:46.0954 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdscore.dll - ok
19:32:46.0958 2608 [ 7B38D7916A7CD058C16A0A6CA5077901 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdscore.dll
19:32:46.0958 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wdscore.dll - ok
19:32:46.0962 2608 [ 7DF186D86CF8C571A12AAB788C777F84 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscproxystub.dll
19:32:46.0962 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscproxystub.dll - ok
19:32:46.0967 2608 [ C5B0324DB461559ADD070E632A6919FA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemprox.dll
19:32:46.0967 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemprox.dll - ok
19:32:46.0972 2608 [ 666A60F6F5E719856FF6254E0966EFF7 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
19:32:46.0972 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll - ok
19:32:46.0976 2608 [ D9F42719019740BAA6D1C6D536CBDAA6 ] C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
19:32:46.0976 2608 C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll - ok
19:32:46.0981 2608 [ 377F0C1DDBFA6A43CB7E7568BC0ECED0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\unimdm.tsp
19:32:46.0981 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\unimdm.tsp - ok
19:32:46.0985 2608 [ 05F5A0D14A2EE1D8255C2AA0E9E8E694 ] C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
19:32:46.0985 2608 C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll - ok
19:32:46.0993 2608 [ 0255C22D99602534F15CBB8D9B6F152F ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll
19:32:46.0993 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll - ok
19:32:46.0999 2608 [ CFEFA40DDE34659BE5211966EAD86437 ] C:\Windows\System32\netmsg.dll
19:32:46.0999 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netmsg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0001 2608 [ E4B72E71EC37A59FE574A998A0C0EB9B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netmsg.dll
19:32:47.0001 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netmsg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0007 2608 [ 89E783711AF91AF09E1EF30EF3107446 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sscore.dll
19:32:47.0007 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sscore.dll - ok
19:32:47.0012 2608 [ FF80CAD87555E8E4D2CFD7B9058343F8 ] C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll
19:32:47.0012 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll - ok
19:32:47.0017 2608 [ 590D5C506044FE02FF7643E32FF9BDAC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wer.dll
19:32:47.0017 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wer.dll - ok
19:32:47.0022 2608 [ AE9898D5600A232CD8AE3298692162E5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clusapi.dll
19:32:47.0022 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clusapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0027 2608 [ 1E8D06AAE74FED674C1156B3FEA911C2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Faultrep.dll
19:32:47.0027 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Faultrep.dll - ok
19:32:47.0031 2608 [ 12C45E3CB6D65F73209549E2D02ECA7A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll
19:32:47.0032 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll - ok
19:32:47.0036 2608 [ CFC7D8289D2B5F3CF8D16E2DB7F93D4A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\fastprox.dll
19:32:47.0036 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\fastprox.dll - ok
19:32:47.0041 2608 [ A3F5E8EC1316C3E2562B82694A251C9E ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll
19:32:47.0041 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll - ok
19:32:47.0046 2608 [ 6B44700917F45B19B96B46B345B6F0E7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDMain.exe
19:32:47.0046 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDMain.exe - ok
19:32:47.0050 2608 [ 919001D2BB17DF06CA3F8AC16AD039F6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sxs.dll
19:32:47.0050 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sxs.dll - ok
19:32:47.0055 2608 [ 244C6722289F4869068992FD7D8A8832 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemdisp.dll
19:32:47.0055 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemdisp.dll - ok
19:32:47.0060 2608 [ 5610B0425518D185331CB8E968D060E6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wmiutils.dll
19:32:47.0060 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wmiutils.dll - ok
19:32:47.0064 2608 [ D9A9702E43A5859896F34898D5FD3FEC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll
19:32:47.0064 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll - ok
19:32:47.0068 2608 [ E3E811471DE781900FF21C1FD84E941E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdsapi.dll
19:32:47.0068 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdsapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0074 2608 [ EE26D130808D16C0E417BBBED0451B34 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntdsapi.dll
19:32:47.0074 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ntdsapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0077 2608 [ D2A0FFA75AB181B19B5EB93BB29C7686 ] C:\Windows\System32\unimdm.tsp
19:32:47.0077 2608 C:\Windows\System32\unimdm.tsp - ok
19:32:47.0081 2608 [ E675DE8CF57D8814218733B3DAE896D7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uniplat.dll
19:32:47.0081 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uniplat.dll - ok
19:32:47.0086 2608 [ 94B7DF336815B47236724019FAB24B7C ] C:\Windows\System32\uniplat.dll
19:32:47.0086 2608 C:\Windows\System32\uniplat.dll - ok
19:32:47.0090 2608 [ F3FB146CDBDD26FCD0CF7941C547BEE4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kmddsp.tsp
19:32:47.0091 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kmddsp.tsp - ok
19:32:47.0095 2608 [ 41326DD08ACC0CDC5F8177AF96C066E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\kmddsp.tsp
19:32:47.0095 2608 C:\Windows\System32\kmddsp.tsp - ok
19:32:47.0099 2608 [ AA11A26692E0DB2996CAEFE9EC61F61F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ndptsp.tsp
19:32:47.0099 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ndptsp.tsp - ok
19:32:47.0104 2608 [ 1D6BC2769DA66C1145F4DA5A65F52E61 ] C:\Windows\System32\ndptsp.tsp
19:32:47.0104 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ndptsp.tsp - ok
19:32:47.0108 2608 [ E2F6CC0D191361EE94FEA3957653F531 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hidphone.tsp
19:32:47.0108 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hidphone.tsp - ok
19:32:47.0113 2608 [ 7C1BAE7D23D4874FEE256A2B9C00E019 ] C:\Windows\System32\hidphone.tsp
19:32:47.0113 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hidphone.tsp - ok
19:32:47.0117 2608 [ 63DF770DF74ACB370EF5A16727069AAF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hid.dll
19:32:47.0117 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hid.dll - ok
19:32:47.0122 2608 [ 81749E073AC5857B044A686B406E5244 ] C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll
19:32:47.0122 2608 C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0128 2608 [ 1128637CAD49A8E3C8B5FA5D0A061525 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptdll.dll
19:32:47.0128 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptdll.dll - ok
19:32:47.0132 2608 [ 1FF7E4F548C7C372C804938F0D5B36AE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netcfgx.dll
19:32:47.0132 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netcfgx.dll - ok
19:32:47.0136 2608 [ 8C338238C16777A802D6A9211EB2BA50 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netprofm.dll
19:32:47.0136 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netprofm.dll - ok
19:32:47.0141 2608 [ 5F28111C648F1E24F7DBC87CDEB091B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
19:32:47.0141 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll - ok
19:32:47.0145 2608 [ 2AF094C822BD6094F14A8E85FB51D52A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\resutils.dll
19:32:47.0145 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\resutils.dll - ok
19:32:47.0150 2608 [ 344FCC9850C3A8A3B4D3C65151AF8E4C ] C:\Windows\System32\resutils.dll
19:32:47.0150 2608 C:\Windows\System32\resutils.dll - ok
19:32:47.0155 2608 [ 6383C60EC0133B14F5705F96369421B2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hnetcfg.dll
19:32:47.0155 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hnetcfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0160 2608 [ 3B367397320C26DBA890B260F80D1B1B ] C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll
19:32:47.0160 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0164 2608 [ 5EB55F661DEBF156E126160BCD4D89F8 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemcore.dll
19:32:47.0164 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemcore.dll - ok
19:32:47.0169 2608 [ 5AE88135C6A86FCD67BA16AFBB1C8389 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\esscli.dll
19:32:47.0169 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\esscli.dll - ok
19:32:47.0174 2608 [ 087D8668C71634A3A3761135ABF16EEE ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\esscli.dll
19:32:47.0174 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\esscli.dll - ok
19:32:47.0178 2608 [ 162D247E995EAEBF3EF4289069E1111C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll
19:32:47.0179 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll - ok
19:32:47.0183 2608 [ 67F9B5C7E215B48F9256757E9CC09A7B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasppp.dll
19:32:47.0183 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasppp.dll - ok
19:32:47.0188 2608 [ A717A35120DBAB5AB707AB40662AF9DD ] C:\Windows\System32\rasppp.dll
19:32:47.0188 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rasppp.dll - ok
19:32:47.0192 2608 [ 3285481F5C12305CA104A6C493CA5A0B ] C:\Windows\System32\spoolss.dll
19:32:47.0192 2608 C:\Windows\System32\spoolss.dll - ok
19:32:47.0196 2608 [ C5AC93CF3BA30D367FB49148A2B673B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
19:32:47.0197 2608 C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll - ok
19:32:47.0201 2608 [ 488256C0AFA4D9C1CB3084C2956288DF ] C:\Windows\System32\CNMLMAA.DLL
19:32:47.0201 2608 C:\Windows\System32\CNMLMAA.DLL - ok
19:32:47.0205 2608 [ 51C6A7165FE38E52D3C13DF4E31654EB ] C:\Windows\System32\hpinksts8811LM.dll
19:32:47.0206 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hpinksts8811LM.dll - ok
19:32:47.0211 2608 [ 2AA28E71DBB6627DEB7835D52C984C55 ] C:\Windows\System32\hpmpw081.dll
19:32:47.0211 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hpmpw081.dll - ok
19:32:47.0215 2608 [ 3020D03F7F4C8F53A173B50C88DDCA84 ] C:\Windows\System32\hpmpm081.dll
19:32:47.0216 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hpmpm081.dll - ok
19:32:47.0220 2608 [ BD8A0FA8C39658DFAE2169DA58A594CA ] C:\Windows\System32\hpmlm121.dll
19:32:47.0220 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hpmlm121.dll - ok
19:32:47.0225 2608 [ 19E41CCCEE697CC9465396B370929792 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll
19:32:47.0225 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll - ok
19:32:47.0230 2608 [ 32A3C8600AF124CBAAD845F13CFAE3CB ] C:\Windows\System32\tcpmon.dll
19:32:47.0230 2608 C:\Windows\System32\tcpmon.dll - ok
19:32:47.0234 2608 [ 93518C6EDE0B61BCBD02BDB02BD05FEE ] C:\Windows\System32\snmpapi.dll
19:32:47.0234 2608 C:\Windows\System32\snmpapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0239 2608 [ 1220595CABA75AB91A6B3FA3B89483CC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\snmpapi.dll
19:32:47.0239 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\snmpapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0244 2608 [ 6357E2B68753A1F5CF4A68A25C4FD14A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsnmp32.dll
19:32:47.0244 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsnmp32.dll - ok
19:32:47.0248 2608 [ FFF9D00CF16397C64317F213484F94BD ] C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll
19:32:47.0248 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll - ok
19:32:47.0253 2608 [ DF72A9936D0C3F517083119648814B09 ] C:\Windows\System32\usbmon.dll
19:32:47.0253 2608 C:\Windows\System32\usbmon.dll - ok
19:32:47.0258 2608 [ 633C2C060CF857099F6C4F8D75C952B1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WlS0WndH.dll
19:32:47.0258 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WlS0WndH.dll - ok
19:32:47.0262 2608 [ A1D7E3ADCDB07DDB6F423862DCB1A52B ] C:\Windows\System32\WSDMon.dll
19:32:47.0262 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WSDMon.dll - ok
19:32:47.0266 2608 [ 73F6C5223F7E9B5780DD4A6C30FCF569 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSDApi.dll
19:32:47.0266 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSDApi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0271 2608 [ DB846EECA70EE9D2E2FF31147C57B0F4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webservices.dll
19:32:47.0271 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webservices.dll - ok
19:32:47.0275 2608 [ 89D90579E5FB1469CB0464F6512E42B7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fundisc.dll
19:32:47.0275 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fundisc.dll - ok
19:32:47.0280 2608 [ F34CFADA6C48DAA41B996D24C7D8D3CA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdPnp.dll
19:32:47.0280 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdPnp.dll - ok
19:32:47.0284 2608 [ 4581716B4BF76ACFD8E167EB0B26D82A ] C:\Windows\System32\fdPnp.dll
19:32:47.0284 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fdPnp.dll - ok
19:32:47.0289 2608 [ 1D626FE2E13C1CE49CA0136CFF214E93 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll
19:32:47.0289 2608 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll - ok
19:32:47.0294 2608 [ B5ED5424F3719BA248C6A1497DF2407C ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\CNMPDAA.DLL
19:32:47.0294 2608 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\CNMPDAA.DLL - ok
19:32:47.0301 2608 [ A3D05983DC29640E218D592EBC7E09F3 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\hpcpp130.dll
19:32:47.0301 2608 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\hpcpp130.dll - ok
19:32:47.0307 2608 [ 2F040CF0613A6D64DCBBA9EE81F5A5AE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsrole.dll
19:32:47.0307 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsrole.dll - ok
19:32:47.0310 2608 [ BE3953C7DAE4ECC89134CF64A903F8ED ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\win32spl.dll
19:32:47.0310 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\win32spl.dll - ok
19:32:47.0315 2608 [ 548CB980D7876E207CC9F8B60C1587A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll
19:32:47.0315 2608 C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll - ok
19:32:47.0319 2608 [ 4BDBBE5E4208022DD794F7EEEB0F7366 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SPInf.dll
19:32:47.0319 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SPInf.dll - ok
19:32:47.0324 2608 [ 507D5567A0A4EE86C4B0CE2CE1777025 ] C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll
19:32:47.0324 2608 C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll - ok
19:32:47.0327 2608 [ 839F96DBAAFD3353E0B248A5E0BD2A51 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasapi32.dll
19:32:47.0327 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasapi32.dll - ok
19:32:47.0332 2608 [ FFA7172354B9256DBB2CDD75F16F33FE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasman.dll
19:32:47.0332 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasman.dll - ok
19:32:47.0336 2608 [ 5A5FEDDF02588B8F9FE4A95E5E7EAE97 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappcfg.dll
19:32:47.0336 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappcfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0343 2608 [ 776AE0564F8B1C282E331FD95A1BDC5F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
19:32:47.0343 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemsvc.dll - ok
19:32:47.0347 2608 [ 0FE5CD5F9C9248F42D1EF56E495B182E ] C:\Windows\System32\vpnike.dll
19:32:47.0347 2608 C:\Windows\System32\vpnike.dll - ok
19:32:47.0351 2608 [ 718B6F51AB7F6FE2988A36868F9AD3AB ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
19:32:47.0351 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll - ok
19:32:47.0356 2608 [ 2F4348DC0D06A0EBA5F5C4CB435790C1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll
19:32:47.0356 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll - ok
19:32:47.0361 2608 [ 207CF171B1C6B8AE50C1FBF87363EEBC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\raschap.dll
19:32:47.0361 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\raschap.dll - ok
19:32:47.0365 2608 [ 6A84E68B538B8B04608BF2F0D426CE6F ] C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll
19:32:47.0366 2608 C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll - ok
19:32:47.0370 2608 [ 108C2CFA5527458C096A699929ECBD80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credui.dll
19:32:47.0370 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credui.dll - ok
19:32:47.0375 2608 [ 0143DB80DACFB7C2B5B7009ED9063353 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
19:32:47.0375 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiutils.dll - ok
19:32:47.0379 2608 [ 0AB34456654C283DAA13B8D2BA21439B ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
19:32:47.0379 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll - ok
19:32:47.0384 2608 [ DDD0357A92FA843EFF8915ED17253D6C ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll
19:32:47.0384 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll - ok
19:32:47.0388 2608 [ D41FEBD098234F02485A4EA98D4730A4 ] C:\Windows\System32\ncobjapi.dll
19:32:47.0388 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ncobjapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0393 2608 [ A4CC7227A452C4909F9499D91B184364 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncobjapi.dll
19:32:47.0393 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncobjapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0398 2608 [ 6F40D6FB05E0C1E5402812B426971AF0 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll
19:32:47.0398 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll - ok
19:32:47.0402 2608 [ B95F6501A2F8B2E78C697FEC401970CE ] C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
19:32:47.0402 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll - ok
19:32:47.0408 2608 [ 92E0508D924512F63FFEEFE498CBD11F ] C:\Windows\System32\p2pcollab.dll
19:32:47.0408 2608 C:\Windows\System32\p2pcollab.dll - ok
19:32:47.0413 2608 [ 2DF29664ED261F0FC448E58F338F0671 ] C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll
19:32:47.0413 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0418 2608 [ 582AC6D9873E31DFA28A4547270862DD ] C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL
19:32:47.0418 2608 C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL - ok
19:32:47.0422 2608 [ D4191EFAB91E00FC09257AA5EBAF503B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprapi.dll
19:32:47.0422 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0428 2608 [ EAB975DB4C2805927FE5BD047D05C9AA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netshell.dll
19:32:47.0428 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netshell.dll - ok
19:32:47.0432 2608 [ 506A83A3BEEE9FCA09F0170DE9FC7D1B ] C:\Windows\System32\fveui.dll
19:32:47.0432 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fveui.dll - ok
19:32:47.0437 2608 [ 591FE0A6CEB19BF886CEB1331F591940 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncrypt.dll
19:32:47.0437 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncrypt.dll - ok
19:32:47.0442 2608 [ A42F2C1EB3B66C54FB3C7B79D30C1A6D ] C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll
19:32:47.0442 2608 C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll - ok
19:32:47.0446 2608 [ CE71B9119A258EDD0A05B37D7B0F92E3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcrypt.dll
19:32:47.0446 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcrypt.dll - ok
19:32:47.0451 2608 [ E8449FE262D7406BCB2AC2A45C53EC5F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcryptprimitives.dll
19:32:47.0451 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcryptprimitives.dll - ok
19:32:47.0455 2608 [ 220159496484D34009DE71CA1A68E0D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\NCProv.dll
19:32:47.0455 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\NCProv.dll - ok
19:32:47.0460 2608 [ 7D4DC95A1F5E0818E74A399960569EA1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapi.dll
19:32:47.0460 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0465 2608 [ C47F35CC6FA4F1BDBEF8F87AC1A46537 ] C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll
19:32:47.0465 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0469 2608 [ 7A6986DD659B96398A11AF5173892715 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cabinet.dll
19:32:47.0469 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cabinet.dll - ok
19:32:47.0474 2608 [ FA43D418BC945D27D0625B697B8442B5 ] C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll
19:32:47.0474 2608 C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll - ok
19:32:47.0479 2608 [ FB633DCC8664E4CCACF562DB5BAE38CF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wups.dll
19:32:47.0479 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wups.dll - ok
19:32:47.0488 2608 [ E746ED90132C6B6313CE9179F56BD31D ] C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll
19:32:47.0488 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll - ok
19:32:47.0493 2608 [ 72794D112CBAFF3BC0C29BF7350D4741 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
19:32:47.0493 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE - ok
19:32:47.0497 2608 [ C797D1677BA81306AFBB9FA8A9A8F483 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSHARED.DLL
19:32:47.0497 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSHARED.DLL - ok
19:32:47.0502 2608 [ 7717F84F483002815490033BF069DABD ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_72d273598668a06b\GdiPlus.dll
19:32:47.0502 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_72d273598668a06b\GdiPlus.dll - ok
19:32:47.0507 2608 [ 565A30B70BE8A9B171839003F2D69683 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hlink.dll
19:32:47.0507 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hlink.dll - ok
19:32:47.0512 2608 [ 74AF1FFCAFD60DA88A386AE161F56438 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\en-us\CVHIntl.dll
19:32:47.0512 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\en-us\CVHIntl.dll - ok
19:32:47.0517 2608 [ B08E3476F0874DBAD672D0AC4FB2580B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftintf.dll
19:32:47.0517 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftintf.dll - ok
19:32:47.0522 2608 [ 4C1E16B9A53102C8D6FBA587CBCB95DE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msv1_0.dll
19:32:47.0522 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msv1_0.dll - ok
19:32:47.0527 2608 [ 1CDEA9188899E76D4FFD54C9D512CCDB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll
19:32:47.0527 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll - ok
19:32:47.0531 2608 [ 93221146D4EBBF314C29B23CD6CC391D ] C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll
19:32:47.0531 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll - ok
19:32:47.0538 2608 [ 46EF9DC96265FD0B423DB72E7C38C2A5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdi.dll
19:32:47.0538 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0545 2608 [ 54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe
19:32:47.0545 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe - ok
19:32:47.0551 2608 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll
19:32:47.0551 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0557 2608 [ 4449D23E8F197862F1B16F1E6C89C36C ] C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll
19:32:47.0557 2608 C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll - ok
19:32:47.0563 2608 [ E98278865E8DABA21CFE5FE4BE34210A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceApi.dll
19:32:47.0563 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceApi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0569 2608 [ BF4AC709BE5BF64F331F5D67773A0C82 ] C:\Windows\System32\perftrack.dll
19:32:47.0569 2608 C:\Windows\System32\perftrack.dll - ok
19:32:47.0573 2608 [ 9719E3D834F5C8C43F56A93DFA497023 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnpts.dll
19:32:47.0573 2608 C:\Windows\System32\pnpts.dll - ok
19:32:47.0576 2608 [ E64D9EC8018C55873B40FDEE9DBEF5B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
19:32:47.0576 2608 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0580 2608 [ 9689A9C7F7C2A1A423CDA2C3B43FFF65 ] C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll
19:32:47.0580 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll - ok
19:32:47.0585 2608 [ 7FFD52D73352806969D424EF327D10A7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\radardt.dll
19:32:47.0585 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\radardt.dll - ok
19:32:47.0589 2608 [ 46863C4CC5B68EB09EA2D5EEF0F1193A ] C:\Windows\System32\radardt.dll
19:32:47.0589 2608 C:\Windows\System32\radardt.dll - ok
19:32:47.0594 2608 [ E811F8510B133E70CF6E509FB809824F ] C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
19:32:47.0594 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll - ok
19:32:47.0599 2608 [ D99621C0735B21DCC8BC4FEF02F379EF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Apphlpdm.dll
19:32:47.0599 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Apphlpdm.dll - ok
19:32:47.0603 2608 [ E1B22739C933BE33F53DB58C5393ADD3 ] C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll
19:32:47.0603 2608 C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll - ok
19:32:47.0608 2608 [ AFA79C343F9D1555F7E5D5FA70BB2A14 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
19:32:47.0608 2608 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0613 2608 [ C693E642ACFBDD76433AF6BE3C3EEE6F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
19:32:47.0613 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0618 2608 [ 4F15D75ADF6156BF56ECED6D4A55C389 ] C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL
19:32:47.0618 2608 C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL - ok
19:32:47.0623 2608 [ FB4EB9352B7D698E6B3C2AA2ED724DAD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authz.dll
19:32:47.0623 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authz.dll - ok
19:32:47.0630 2608 [ DB603D3FD090C66F9709EF6493C26BA3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FwRemoteSvr.dll
19:32:47.0630 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FwRemoteSvr.dll - ok
19:32:47.0633 2608 [ 9BC93C9ACFA34DB5A41B89357B31E4ED ] C:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll
19:32:47.0633 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll - ok
19:32:47.0638 2608 [ 3977D4A871CA0D4F2ED1E7DB46829731 ] C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
19:32:47.0638 2608 C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll - ok
19:32:47.0642 2608 [ 29CA5974FAB0E8AE4AA7814FE05CF832 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll
19:32:47.0642 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll - ok
19:32:47.0647 2608 [ F7073C962C4FB7C415565DDE109DE49F ] C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll
19:32:47.0647 2608 C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll - ok
19:32:47.0651 2608 [ 9A85ABCE0FDD1AF8E79E731EB0B679F3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc.dll
19:32:47.0652 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc.dll - ok
19:32:47.0656 2608 [ 15E298B5EC5B89C5994A59863969D9FF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npmproxy.dll
19:32:47.0656 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npmproxy.dll - ok
19:32:47.0661 2608 [ 58A0CDABEA255616827B1C22C9994466 ] C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll
19:32:47.0661 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll - ok
19:32:47.0665 2608 [ F7FE730CE31B54145DEE1F1482BCCDD7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ndiscapCfg.dll
19:32:47.0665 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ndiscapCfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0670 2608 [ 79AFFC7FEEA9CD2FEFEA5EF3B631A02C ] C:\Windows\System32\ndiscapCfg.dll
19:32:47.0670 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ndiscapCfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0675 2608 [ 613C8CE10A5FDE582BA5FA64C4D56AAA ] C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll
19:32:47.0675 2608 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll - ok
19:32:47.0680 2608 [ 761A3A4038C1FD4F5795427907C28484 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rascfg.dll
19:32:47.0680 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rascfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0684 2608 [ 2E2072EB48238FCA8FBB7A9F5FABAC45 ] C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
19:32:47.0684 2608 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll - ok
19:32:47.0688 2608 [ 3D6AF45673C4B31CDECD7F80AF09D443 ] C:\Windows\System32\rascfg.dll
19:32:47.0688 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rascfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0693 2608 [ 9A7B54D57594233EEB17892BAD309970 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprmsg.dll
19:32:47.0693 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprmsg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0697 2608 [ 1CF21800E337F4039AAD4C94B4280EE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\mprmsg.dll
19:32:47.0697 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mprmsg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0702 2608 [ CAFC0B884E5590B5E80D84F592388B3D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tcpipcfg.dll
19:32:47.0702 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tcpipcfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0706 2608 [ 55DE45B116711881C852D2841E4C84DD ] C:\Windows\System32\tcpipcfg.dll
19:32:47.0706 2608 C:\Windows\System32\tcpipcfg.dll - ok
19:32:47.0711 2608 [ A63DC5C2EA944E6657203E0C8EDEAF61 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dllhost.exe
19:32:47.0711 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dllhost.exe - ok
19:32:47.0716 2608 [ 2F03490092C032392FB6FF635222B9B2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apisetschema.dll
19:32:47.0716 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apisetschema.dll - ok
19:32:47.0720 2608 [ F14A9B1778376D0B1788E402AC1F831A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shacct.dll
19:32:47.0720 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shacct.dll - ok
19:32:47.0725 2608 [ FEB91B4DA0D540865260A33838654FA3 ] C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll
19:32:47.0725 2608 C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll - ok
19:32:47.0729 2608 [ 45D9F6CD2469CDB6A640DD4BD2B01471 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nci.dll
19:32:47.0729 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nci.dll - ok
19:32:47.0734 2608 [ AC0C9CEA1218DAB1994AF8B28E680BD9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlaninst.dll
19:32:47.0734 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlaninst.dll - ok
19:32:47.0738 2608 [ 045C408170B3B2390D26B8ED6B803A26 ] C:\Windows\System32\en-US\taskhost.exe.mui
19:32:47.0738 2608 C:\Windows\System32\en-US\taskhost.exe.mui - ok
19:32:47.0743 2608 [ 9E6AF823733C70E207D9FB6731A63B3D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlaninst.dll
19:32:47.0743 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlaninst.dll - ok
19:32:47.0748 2608 [ 5A406C9C8E0880D3EABADC5DFD1ACDAE ] C:\Windows\System32\wwaninst.dll
19:32:47.0748 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wwaninst.dll - ok
19:32:47.0752 2608 [ 198366199A9F342EF87978D79308B49F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RacEngn.dll
19:32:47.0752 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RacEngn.dll - ok
19:32:47.0757 2608 [ 51138BEEA3E2C21EC44D0932C71762A8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
19:32:47.0757 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe - ok
19:32:47.0761 2608 [ 0B31464B7B2D616BD5F7036673588EC1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IDStore.dll
19:32:47.0761 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IDStore.dll - ok
19:32:47.0766 2608 [ DD81D91FF3B0763C392422865C9AC12E ] C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
19:32:47.0766 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe - ok
19:32:47.0770 2608 [ 82C089EA2A3EEFADF3588EA71E8BDADA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wevtapi.dll
19:32:47.0770 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wevtapi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0776 2608 [ 33CC4E1877227FDB98B0328136AC9E91 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\SysHook.dll
19:32:47.0776 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\SysHook.dll - ok
19:32:47.0780 2608 [ B6C756FA661C5EB7B3547E60647F87A7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlceoledb30.dll
19:32:47.0780 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlceoledb30.dll - ok
19:32:47.0785 2608 [ D2958325C1AE1AE37A83334C6229E3BC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\actxprxy.dll
19:32:47.0785 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\actxprxy.dll - ok
19:32:47.0789 2608 [ E6F0F82788E8BD0F7A616350EFA0761C ] C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll
19:32:47.0789 2608 C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll - ok
19:32:47.0794 2608 [ D44741F65A1D71F65814A12CF6E2400A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe
19:32:47.0794 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe - ok
19:32:47.0799 2608 [ 13CDD3FF0961A2EC6D9829A1640DD6DC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlcese30.dll
19:32:47.0799 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlcese30.dll - ok
19:32:47.0803 2608 [ 025E7DBDB98866ED3CB2D4DDA70B364D ] C:\Windows\System32\runonce.exe
19:32:47.0804 2608 C:\Windows\System32\runonce.exe - ok
19:32:47.0809 2608 [ 60236C8C3B8C2D8B9A59326890533EB8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlceqp30.dll
19:32:47.0809 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlceqp30.dll - ok
19:32:47.0814 2608 [ 81C0FA250EF6DC1C6B3FA2BCE81D6C2E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinSATAPI.dll
19:32:47.0814 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinSATAPI.dll - ok
19:32:47.0818 2608 [ 0411B7958C524BB2E91EE1B3035FE321 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll
19:32:47.0818 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll - ok
19:32:47.0823 2608 [ 3BFAA4560430DC2B1B86E7EAD4A63F91 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\setupapi.dll.mui
19:32:47.0824 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\setupapi.dll.mui - ok
19:32:47.0827 2608 [ FD6DB4D8CAE17FA4E75202EA5D445D7E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\KernelBase.dll.mui
19:32:47.0827 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\KernelBase.dll.mui - ok
19:32:47.0832 2608 [ C2A9093E56551AACD417926F14F848E8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6r.dll
19:32:47.0832 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6r.dll - ok
19:32:47.0836 2608 [ AD7B9C14083B52BC532FBA5948342B98 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
19:32:47.0836 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe - ok
19:32:47.0841 2608 [ C6711C2226AC422D8AE2AC6F18D07D60 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\propsys.dll.mui
19:32:47.0841 2608  C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\propsys.dll.mui - ok
19:32:47.0846 2608 [ 330A6E9A4A6FA657EBB094FCD82EFA9D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\WinSATAPI.dll.mui
19:32:47.0846 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\WinSATAPI.dll.mui - ok
19:32:47.0850 2608 [ 47A65753EE82949D01364105AD85D29E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll
19:32:47.0850 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll - ok
19:32:47.0855 2608 [ 959FC86AE101C8FF400B695932716D10 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\tzres.dll.mui
19:32:47.0855 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\tzres.dll.mui - ok
19:32:47.0860 2608 [ B998AB59D5541777A1E43175A9ACBE83 ] C:\Windows\System32\en-US\conhost.exe.mui
19:32:47.0860 2608 C:\Windows\System32\en-US\conhost.exe.mui - ok
19:32:47.0865 2608 [ 544EFF88AC6C85DF5A4D6F18DFE08CFC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskschd.dll
19:32:47.0865 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskschd.dll - ok
19:32:47.0870 2608 [ EDF2A5E96BEC469DA3F64E9BDD386111 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xmllite.dll
19:32:47.0870 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xmllite.dll - ok
19:32:47.0874 2608 [ 326C7F76A29897A892AA7726E91C1C67 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winbrand.dll
19:32:47.0874 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winbrand.dll - ok
19:32:47.0879 2608 [ 4B78B431F225FD8624C5655CB1DE7B61 ] C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
19:32:47.0879 2608 C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll - ok
19:32:47.0883 2608 [ 32E15ECF5854F5610BC895490BC3246A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
19:32:47.0883 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll - ok
19:32:47.0888 2608 [ BE247AE996A9FDE007A27B51413A6C79 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll
19:32:47.0888 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll - ok
19:32:47.0893 2608 [ 7EC8CE5141780FF3D36F326779B7CCA3 ] C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Temp\B71DDEF4-75A1-43E8-97AD-40F55D66C653.exe
19:32:47.0893 2608 C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Temp\B71DDEF4-75A1-43E8-97AD-40F55D66C653.exe - ok
19:32:47.0897 2608 [ C5C867CD7EFAC60D5021223E374DEEC5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dimsjob.dll
19:32:47.0898 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dimsjob.dll - ok
19:32:47.0902 2608 [ E629F1A051C82795DDFFD3E8D4855811 ] C:\Windows\System32\dimsjob.dll
19:32:47.0902 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dimsjob.dll - ok
19:32:47.0907 2608 [ 14486EB6AF542F2BD3239F7FC3E713F7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pautoenr.dll
19:32:47.0907 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pautoenr.dll - ok
19:32:47.0911 2608 [ 35CB97CBC3EDC463418ED4997AAB29B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\pautoenr.dll
19:32:47.0912 2608 C:\Windows\System32\pautoenr.dll - ok
19:32:47.0916 2608 [ 61B1ED5F429EFAC7E2036769870AB93E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certcli.dll
19:32:47.0916 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certcli.dll - ok
19:32:47.0920 2608 [ 94DFBB481BF51158B216E23C5C1C9D6E ] C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll
19:32:47.0920 2608 C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll - ok
19:32:47.0926 2608 [ 29BC473072568C072EC8B176498DE996 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CertEnroll.dll
19:32:47.0926 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CertEnroll.dll - ok
19:32:47.0930 2608 [ 263B26106606A010CF877472B535E4BB ] C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll
19:32:47.0930 2608 C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll - ok
19:32:47.0935 2608 [ D77B93504CAFE32D9051A241BDC21B33 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAra.dll
19:32:47.0935 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAra.dll - ok
19:32:47.0940 2608 [ 18F395FF4099B378CD582EE3356F194C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAraSr.exe
19:32:47.0940 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswAraSr.exe - ok
19:32:47.0945 2608 [ 3E99896E28BC256BF9AF0E6F3FA3C682 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\screenhooks32.dll
19:32:47.0945 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\screenhooks32.dll - ok
19:32:47.0953 2608 [ F42F2BCC3548E162341557601F546850 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRegSvr.exe
19:32:47.0953 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRegSvr.exe - ok
19:32:47.0957 2608 [ C98FAC19A0FFA2A65F2BD73FA2D9D693 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShell.dll
19:32:47.0957 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShell.dll - ok
19:32:47.0961 2608 [ 5024C33EF0D7E14F5C33D74E33FCF6F2 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashQuick.exe
19:32:47.0961 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashQuick.exe - ok
19:32:47.0965 2608 [ C7048646AD906020537DDB6AD4D03D35 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashUpd.exe
19:32:47.0965 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashUpd.exe - ok
19:32:47.0970 2608 [ B174DE0DE6C9AA8AFFD3B926653E625F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastEmUpdate.exe
19:32:47.0970 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastEmUpdate.exe - ok
19:32:47.0976 2608 [ B6A0320DFEFE916346CB900938661DAD ] C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
19:32:47.0976 2608 C:\Windows\avastSS.scr - ok
19:32:47.0980 2608 [ CCB414FEE0E81E1B7F64AEEA63BC2649 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aswBoot.exe
19:32:47.0980 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aswBoot.exe - ok
19:32:47.0986 2608 [ 021DBD29691DB3D7351A99533AD98521 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastSS.dll
19:32:47.0986 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastSS.dll - ok
19:32:47.0990 2608 [ 3B8E2DB6DC1D0614D7A51977D61BD839 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\sched.exe
19:32:47.0990 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\sched.exe - ok
19:32:47.0995 2608 [ A4865DD58110A6455921D9B4F2D6D991 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswData.dll
19:32:47.0995 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswData.dll - ok
19:32:48.0000 2608 [ 28F9344A4ADFE21D1BE8D05B2529DF4A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswUtil.dll
19:32:48.0000 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswUtil.dll - ok
19:32:48.0007 2608 [ D72957EC499A6F3452B5ED7C43B7C6DD ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswW8ntf.dll
19:32:48.0007 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswW8ntf.dll - ok
19:32:48.0012 2608 [ BAD0D303EF0A519409C625738F3E10A3 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
19:32:48.0012 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe - ok
19:32:48.0017 2608 [ A0CA6707274CC1523C5D057707211A59 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvSSHook.dll
19:32:48.0017 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvSSHook.dll - ok
19:32:48.0021 2608 [ C678F64DC988A4AACECDDB459FDB7A25 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\CommonRes.dll
19:32:48.0021 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\CommonRes.dll - ok
19:32:48.0028 2608 [ 1DBB686AB287FE89026CD3775833974D ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswChLic.exe
19:32:48.0028 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswChLic.exe - ok
19:32:48.0033 2608 [ BE9E0733622E1C5DF93895BA6D757B6D ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\VisthAux.exe
19:32:48.0033 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\VisthAux.exe - ok
19:32:48.0038 2608 [ 92B476DD52794881A4B91A5529C2706B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRunDll.exe
19:32:48.0038 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRunDll.exe - ok
19:32:48.0048 2608 [ 2F95BA56D8BF6F214AA44A5310A49302 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\Boot.dll
19:32:48.0048 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\Boot.dll - ok
19:32:48.0057 2608 [ 6DBFCD6270BC91EAEE1CCDFCB02E4378 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\uiLangRes.dll
19:32:48.0057 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\1033\uiLangRes.dll - ok
19:32:48.0061 2608 [ AB0304F9BB409413335D938070C1E6E2 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastGUIProxy.dll
19:32:48.0061 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastGUIProxy.dll - ok
19:32:48.0066 2608 [ 25647FF22999EED74B59BB780148E3E7 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastGUIProxy64.dll
19:32:48.0066 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastGUIProxy64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0071 2608 [ 4B9E4CE667DF26ADA061AA81E9AA841D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spfileq.dll
19:32:48.0071 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spfileq.dll - ok
19:32:48.0076 2608 [ 198803E5E93E29967DFB0BCFD0186151 ] C:\Windows\System32\spfileq.dll
19:32:48.0076 2608 C:\Windows\System32\spfileq.dll - ok
19:32:48.0079 2608 [ 75EF40B152E5FD0ED49734E3E923E6E4 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswOtl.dll
19:32:48.0079 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswOtl.dll - ok
19:32:48.0084 2608 [ AE6B17EEECB24FBDF325C00387CCCF9D ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswOtl64.dll
19:32:48.0084 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswOtl64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0090 2608 [ FC38FAC02588F712D193ECE8EA95F2AB ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\asOutExt.dll
19:32:48.0090 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\asOutExt.dll - ok
19:32:48.0094 2608 [ CD16044F9E9D86EAFC7BA7332ED9E655 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\asOutExt64.dll
19:32:48.0094 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\asOutExt64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0099 2608 [ DFE9152ABFA89BB8CFDC057409B2D4DA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswTdi.sys
19:32:48.0099 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswTdi.sys - ok
19:32:48.0103 2608 [ C3EC420451AC5300A22190AE38418FBA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswTdi.sys
19:32:48.0103 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswTdi.sys - ok
19:32:48.0108 2608 [ B7D5E4486BA658ED08624D8084ABB830 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswRdr.sys
19:32:48.0108 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswRdr.sys - ok
19:32:48.0113 2608 [ 924819669AFD0EDF5C067193D371FAB0 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswRdr2.sys
19:32:48.0114 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\AswRdr2.sys - ok
19:32:48.0118 2608 [ 2CF56F9848BF7841FF420E9DD95029EE ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswRdr.sys
19:32:48.0118 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswRdr.sys - ok
19:32:48.0123 2608 [ 2A6675C24DF5159A9506CD13ECE5ABE9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswRdr2.sys
19:32:48.0124 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswRdr2.sys - ok
19:32:48.0132 2608 [ F4287832DFC452EBD4EFB6A1181146AD ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswMonVD.dll
19:32:48.0132 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswMonVD.dll - ok
19:32:48.0137 2608 [ 0352A73CD6B1782EA3ED7A03A8268F55 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\Aavmker4.sys
19:32:48.0137 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\Aavmker4.sys - ok
19:32:48.0145 2608 [ F788769BF8EFDF038EA35E9CCD0A2057 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMon.sys
19:32:48.0145 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMon.sys - ok
19:32:48.0153 2608 [ 2B9B1DF809E965EF63402CBBA6DB50AE ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMon2.sys
19:32:48.0153 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMon2.sys - ok
19:32:48.0158 2608 [ F76E51561562AC4105DBBE53FC99BC10 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMonFlt.sys
19:32:48.0158 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswMonFlt.sys - ok
19:32:48.0163 2608 [ F04BDBCB965C05C51F4A7DE7B62063D6 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswSP.sys
19:32:48.0163 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswSP.sys - ok
19:32:48.0168 2608 [ F5DC168BF77572D51BE28BA261B30CB4 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswFsBlk.sys
19:32:48.0168 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswFsBlk.sys - ok
19:32:48.0174 2608 [ 30E45AF8B4D83176CA850FC9699E860B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswSnx.sys
19:32:48.0174 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswSnx.sys - ok
19:32:48.0179 2608 [ 31E0D16EB06D09A248AFF20C76F9091B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswKbd.sys
19:32:48.0179 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\aswKbd.sys - ok
19:32:48.0184 2608 [ 3DA370BA851EA456FCB1F19D337DBCC9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRegSvr64.exe
19:32:48.0184 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRegSvr64.exe - ok
19:32:48.0188 2608 [ 25AF77100FCDCFB759151CF9535ADD42 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswBoot.exe
19:32:48.0188 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswBoot.exe - ok
19:32:48.0193 2608 [ CE8B9A3AD55EAE71DB7FD35EC045376F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AavmRpch64.dll
19:32:48.0193 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AavmRpch64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0198 2608 [ D138519D63EBDA79B90FF2872783D91F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\netcfg_x64.exe
19:32:48.0198 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\netcfg_x64.exe - ok
19:32:48.0203 2608 [ 9EC094C275B00E2087211CE9AA4441CF ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\Aavmker4.sys
19:32:48.0203 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\Aavmker4.sys - ok
19:32:48.0208 2608 [ 12838466B783896D65B0B450A41F398A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswMon2.sys
19:32:48.0208 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswMon2.sys - ok
19:32:48.0213 2608 [ AA9FDE3D630160B47DAB21BF8250111C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswMonFlt.sys
19:32:48.0213 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswMonFlt.sys - ok
19:32:48.0219 2608 [ 9A49D80D65451AF22913AEF772CC3DA9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswSP.sys
19:32:48.0219 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswSP.sys - ok
19:32:48.0224 2608 [ 55142B4F7A7E4C9C151C6000A6BF7809 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswFsBlk.sys
19:32:48.0224 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswFsBlk.sys - ok
19:32:48.0230 2608 [ 4E38475BDB51A867CCBA7D5DF7FDFC0C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswSnx.sys
19:32:48.0230 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswSnx.sys - ok
19:32:48.0235 2608 [ F146F83E8F7AC22BD011D5942E4C155C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswKbd.sys
19:32:48.0235 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\INF\x64\aswKbd.sys - ok
19:32:48.0241 2608 [ 44DF3797CD24300BA70D94D61A0DDD4B ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhAScr.dll
19:32:48.0241 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AhAScr.dll - ok
19:32:48.0245 2608 [ C97002A83722AD37A37A35CDE3FF3FFA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswJsFlt.dll
19:32:48.0245 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswJsFlt.dll - ok
19:32:48.0250 2608 [ D193BC74C24D7BDB36FEEB14FAF90D24 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswJsFlt64.dll
19:32:48.0250 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswJsFlt64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0254 2608 [ 69985F4660A5E6CE99A603E492011D2F ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
19:32:48.0254 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll - ok
19:32:48.0260 2608 [ 96C10C8E31BF43C4F66DD859C0CF9D97 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll
19:32:48.0260 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0265 2608 [ 4F2659160AFCCA990305816946F69407 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskeng.exe
19:32:48.0266 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskeng.exe - ok
19:32:48.0270 2608 [ 65EA57712340C09B1B0C427B4848AE05 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
19:32:48.0270 2608 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe - ok
19:32:48.0275 2608 [ 6316957BB3431DFB06BFFA98C0F1926E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll
19:32:48.0275 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll - ok
19:32:48.0284 2608 [ 9FABAE2486EB8EDD7A58C77D077077E2 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Recovery Management\NotificationCenter\Notification.exe
19:32:48.0284 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Recovery Management\NotificationCenter\Notification.exe - ok
19:32:48.0291 2608 [ 38B13C0DF479DBA23ECFA815159BA86E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ktmw32.dll
19:32:48.0291 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ktmw32.dll - ok
19:32:48.0296 2608 [ 35EB874E9319D57CCFF4BB8BE55F4DE5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\TaskEng.exe.mui
19:32:48.0296 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\TaskEng.exe.mui - ok
19:32:48.0303 2608 [ 659E04E74135927CA6D7BC5E75C84417 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TSChannel.dll
19:32:48.0303 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TSChannel.dll - ok
19:32:48.0309 2608 [ 87E7AABE4F6A0DFD6105224E4D88C4D7 ] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe
19:32:48.0309 2608 C:\Program Files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe - ok
19:32:48.0314 2608 [ 805A52C5AE26C28E88FDD9BCCFE6F312 ] C:\Windows\System32\TSChannel.dll
19:32:48.0314 2608 C:\Windows\System32\TSChannel.dll - ok
19:32:48.0317 2608 [ D2BF8B1568789A25CE8889A645499FD8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe
19:32:48.0317 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe - ok
19:32:48.0322 2608 [ 469F86F8DBF0D5699905118558027154 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\WPDDM.dll
19:32:48.0322 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\WPDDM.dll - ok
19:32:48.0328 2608 [ 0B3595A4FF0B36D68E5FC67FD7D70FDC ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcp80.dll
19:32:48.0328 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcp80.dll - ok
19:32:48.0331 2608 [ C9564CF4976E7E96B4052737AA2492B4 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcr80.dll
19:32:48.0331 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\msvcr80.dll - ok
19:32:48.0336 2608 [ E2C48CD0132D4D1DC7D0DF9A6BEF686A ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_cbf5e994470a1a8f\mfc80u.dll
19:32:48.0336 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_cbf5e994470a1a8f\mfc80u.dll - ok
19:32:48.0343 2608 [ 28A09777D2D952122567A8A82F1A2C7B ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_03ce2c72205943d3\mfc80ENU.dll
19:32:48.0343 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_03ce2c72205943d3\mfc80ENU.dll - ok
19:32:48.0348 2608 [ ADB45A977BD9E45790CA496DB84BA148 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
19:32:48.0348 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceTypes.dll - ok
19:32:48.0352 2608 [ 1DB71A41DAEE6B3F8CD0DDA8209FA2D5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll
19:32:48.0352 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll - ok
19:32:48.0357 2608 [ 846D0E4DB261CFAF363902E41498E961 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EhStorShell.dll
19:32:48.0359 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EhStorShell.dll - ok
19:32:48.0362 2608 [ 03F3B770DFBED6131653CEDA8CA780F0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntshrui.dll
19:32:48.0362 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntshrui.dll - ok
19:32:48.0366 2608 [ 8B74CEC6980D4816B0037AE9A27E538F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slc.dll
19:32:48.0366 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slc.dll - ok
19:32:48.0371 2608 [ 827CB0D6C3F8057EA037FF271F8E9795 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imageres.dll
19:32:48.0371 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imageres.dll - ok
19:32:48.0376 2608 [ 45551558282528DD5AD76606D51E6F09 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswScan.dll
19:32:48.0376 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswScan.dll - ok
19:32:48.0381 2608 [ 5C3F9DBA818CD93379D1A0F215270374 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esent.dll
19:32:48.0381 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esent.dll - ok
19:32:48.0385 2608 [ 522B0466ED967A0762E9AF5B37D8F40A ] C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll
19:32:48.0385 2608 C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll - ok
19:32:48.0390 2608 [ 1869C1A8ABB6D3E0B7FA81EE4346DC14 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswEngin.dll
19:32:48.0390 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswEngin.dll - ok
19:32:48.0395 2608 [ 9AB833956EB46BA28FAE9611569AB921 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnOS.dll
19:32:48.0395 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnOS.dll - ok
19:32:48.0400 2608 [ 2935740E9E6B71C6D28CDA78E2ECDABD ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnIS.dll
19:32:48.0400 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnIS.dll - ok
19:32:48.0406 2608 [ 16D72F62FBF97AFD0511BCFE4C732EA9 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnBS.dll
19:32:48.0406 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswCmnBS.dll - ok
19:32:48.0411 2608 [ E2D37F405E21BE2534FF4A84F5032ECA ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswRep.dll
19:32:48.0412 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswRep.dll - ok
19:32:48.0416 2608 [ C71A884DD6F8CFFA87D70FB75857449C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswFiDb.dll
19:32:48.0416 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswFiDb.dll - ok
19:32:48.0421 2608 [ C8F513D663CD13E1E801D87B52B1ADF2 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\algo.dll
19:32:48.0421 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\algo.dll - ok
19:32:48.0426 2608 [ CFB3EEDF620E7F32464A3091BA76D5E8 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\exts.dll
19:32:48.0426 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\exts.dll - ok
19:32:48.0431 2608 [ B519848DFA30AE2B306576B51321D102 ] C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
19:32:48.0431 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe - ok
19:32:48.0435 2608 [ C3E98C42EDF7EF237A4BAB91FEAC7426 ] C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
19:32:48.0435 2608 C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll - ok
19:32:48.0440 2608 [ 2CFA4569350B7F84F815E9EC34E85766 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SndVolSSO.dll
19:32:48.0440 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SndVolSSO.dll - ok
19:32:48.0445 2608 [ 243974EC02F7AE49E4179C54624143AB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MMDevAPI.dll
19:32:48.0445 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MMDevAPI.dll - ok
19:32:48.0449 2608 [ 7E9917D5309A90E7576653BFE39F80D8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\timedate.cpl
19:32:48.0449 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\timedate.cpl - ok
19:32:48.0454 2608 [ FB10715E4099AF9FA389C71873245226 ] C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
19:32:48.0454 2608 C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl - ok
19:32:48.0459 2608 [ 102CF6879887BBE846A00C459E6D4ABC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll
19:32:48.0459 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll - ok
19:32:48.0465 2608 [ C4F40F6CACD796A8E16671D0E9A2F319 ] C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll
19:32:48.0465 2608 C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll - ok
19:32:48.0469 2608 [ 5987EA8A82C53359BCD2C29D6588583E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\linkinfo.dll
19:32:48.0469 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\linkinfo.dll - ok
19:32:48.0475 2608 [ A0A65D306A5490D2EB8E7DE66898ECFD ] C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll
19:32:48.0475 2608 C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll - ok
19:32:48.0479 2608 [ C30A3E5DEEEBA22E782AC54C5AF5F352 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samlib.dll
19:32:48.0479 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samlib.dll - ok
19:32:48.0483 2608 [ 661CEEDE98A2E0E5CDD7DE239EB38353 ] C:\PROGRA~2\WIC4A1~1\MESSEN~1\msgslang.dll
19:32:48.0483 2608 C:\PROGRA~2\WIC4A1~1\MESSEN~1\msgslang.dll - ok
19:32:48.0487 2608 [ 3A16EA01FCFAAB40882DB5BFEE632322 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msftedit.dll
19:32:48.0487 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msftedit.dll - ok
19:32:48.0494 2608 [ 1EAC1A8CA6874BF5B15E2EFB9A9A7B86 ] C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll
19:32:48.0494 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll - ok
19:32:48.0498 2608 [ 35AAE2E841AA1A949775168E119482C9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
19:32:48.0498 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll - ok
19:32:48.0507 2608 [ 7FCAB194F01E3403C300EB034E480B36 ] C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll
19:32:48.0507 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll - ok
19:32:48.0513 2608 [ 7DBA84667DC18877AEF693E3543DFAD7 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\tiptsf.dll
19:32:48.0513 2608 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\tiptsf.dll - ok
19:32:48.0516 2608 [ 78940231CEBD7445F65591AD4EE3C9E5 ] C:\PROGRA~2\SOCIAL~1\MUITRA~1\PCMENV~1.DLL
19:32:48.0516 2608 C:\PROGRA~2\SOCIAL~1\MUITRA~1\PCMENV~1.DLL - ok
19:32:48.0522 2608 [ CDD35C1CE1EBFE80C055691CDC8DF443 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authui.dll
19:32:48.0522 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authui.dll - ok
19:32:48.0526 2608 [ 28CA821606669BB9215CE010767720FA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptui.dll
19:32:48.0526 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptui.dll - ok
19:32:48.0531 2608 [ 19BC13711AC403FEB830522E4831701B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll
19:32:48.0531 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll - ok
19:32:48.0535 2608 [ 3504B34CD2DE00BA3CC1A195F1B739BD ] C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll
19:32:48.0535 2608 C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll - ok
19:32:48.0540 2608 [ 4C2C4640BF23AAFCF90519E0F34436CE ] C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll
19:32:48.0540 2608 C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll - ok
19:32:48.0545 2608 [ 65E11A42752FDAE5EFE2EC07816BA006 ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
19:32:48.0545 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe - ok
19:32:48.0549 2608 [ C4CAFB377FC240144340FFA31C4229BC ] C:\Windows\System32\hccutils.dll
19:32:48.0550 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hccutils.dll - ok
19:32:48.0554 2608 [ 276D5DAAB9EA87B839C2D41E4697CF1B ] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
19:32:48.0554 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe - ok
19:32:48.0559 2608 [ B187ECB8297487F6B08BB93852334ABE ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
19:32:48.0559 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe - ok
19:32:48.0563 2608 [ 4E0958245A8D99D4AA0D0AEB78E1257A ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.exe
19:32:48.0563 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.exe - ok
19:32:48.0568 2608 [ 3D57FFBAD3ED16B63DE3879BAB0FB56F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\networkexplorer.dll
19:32:48.0568 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\networkexplorer.dll - ok
19:32:48.0572 2608 [ 72A7C1EC4D3BF38CB115395AD721AE3C ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\ArPot.dll
19:32:48.0572 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\ArPot.dll - ok
19:32:48.0579 2608 [ 405F4D32D2185F1F1BD753D8EEAFFB3A ] C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll
19:32:48.0579 2608 C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll - ok
19:32:48.0581 2608 [ B1A842D573DA2F1238CE965C589DBC2E ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.dll
19:32:48.0581 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxsrvc.dll - ok
19:32:48.0586 2608 [ C59344FD8E890DAB476F565E75DB14C6 ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxdev.dll
19:32:48.0587 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxdev.dll - ok
19:32:48.0592 2608 [ 579430AF061158BFCE857D37F90A0A47 ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxrenu.lrc
19:32:48.0592 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxrenu.lrc - ok
19:32:48.0596 2608 [ 105CFE016CCB20175BEACEC146F175AB ] C:\Windows\System32\IccLibDll_x64.dll
19:32:48.0596 2608 C:\Windows\System32\IccLibDll_x64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0600 2608 [ D6692338B985D4A0CA52B828314D897D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drprov.dll
19:32:48.0600 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drprov.dll - ok
19:32:48.0605 2608 [ AE5173F4415FD64246F6E2B3745E66C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxress.dll
19:32:48.0605 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxress.dll - ok
19:32:48.0609 2608 [ F146E2BA475893DD77B2370DC1211FC6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\96083203.sys
19:32:48.0609 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\96083203.sys - ok
19:32:48.0614 2608 [ 5F639198C4137075DA50E61C23963C11 ] C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll
19:32:48.0614 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll - ok
19:32:48.0618 2608 [ D7B7159BC8374E87D8C45A30377A3440 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntlanman.dll
19:32:48.0619 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntlanman.dll - ok
19:32:48.0623 2608 [ BC566D17914B07ABAAB3A5A385CC3300 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll
19:32:48.0623 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll - ok
19:32:48.0629 2608 [ 284B59D7B56FC76C80E622AB856B1FAB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davclnt.dll
19:32:48.0629 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davclnt.dll - ok
19:32:48.0633 2608 [ B3A33600DCDFB84D7FBE09ADEB1C9B8A ] C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll
19:32:48.0633 2608 C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll - ok
19:32:48.0638 2608 [ 179BECE8D1A4C488DDB7191FF9BE3FB0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davhlpr.dll
19:32:48.0638 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davhlpr.dll - ok
19:32:48.0642 2608 [ 45B24A357C801CE62052FE0CDC8BD4D2 ] C:\Windows\System32\davhlpr.dll
19:32:48.0642 2608 C:\Windows\System32\davhlpr.dll - ok
19:32:48.0647 2608 [ 6522AA1BCFC503A2417B7358E31F4EB9 ] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
19:32:48.0648 2608 C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe - ok
19:32:48.0652 2608 [ 672D7C5080ACB003343006405DA2E621 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\thumbcache.dll
19:32:48.0652 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\thumbcache.dll - ok
19:32:48.0659 2608 [ 24F4B480F335A6C724AF352253C5D98B ] C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll
19:32:48.0659 2608 C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll - ok
19:32:48.0663 2608 [ F1278B3514EA6FA9BC39B20D26139AAC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiltcfg.dll
19:32:48.0663 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiltcfg.dll - ok
19:32:48.0667 2608 [ E2A17BCC08D92F42E08AF6BA2F93ABA7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ExplorerFrame.dll
19:32:48.0667 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ExplorerFrame.dll - ok
19:32:48.0672 2608 [ 912649A1B3F9E6ACB3899FBDABA2ED5F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\stobject.dll
19:32:48.0672 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\stobject.dll - ok
19:32:48.0676 2608 [ C3761661C17C2248A9379A8FB89E3DE1 ] C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll
19:32:48.0676 2608 C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll - ok
19:32:48.0682 2608 [ 67C1B58706B47EEBA4E117AC197289E6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\batmeter.dll
19:32:48.0682 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\batmeter.dll - ok
19:32:48.0687 2608 [ 6E1F8165C365D35C8E3C045AF0CDD481 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\duser.dll
19:32:48.0687 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\duser.dll - ok
19:32:48.0691 2608 [ EE06B85BC69F18826302348A2AD089E0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dui70.dll
19:32:48.0691 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dui70.dll - ok
19:32:48.0696 2608 [ F832EEEA97CDDA1AF577E721F652A0D1 ] C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll
19:32:48.0696 2608 C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll - ok
19:32:48.0700 2608 [ 0E85C11F8850D524B02181C6E02BA9AE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsound.dll
19:32:48.0700 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsound.dll - ok
19:32:48.0705 2608 [ D859B476FB60D43CCBF977D7AE1B5FC9 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
19:32:48.0705 2608 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe - ok
19:32:48.0709 2608 [ 9110FFAD124283F37D38771BB60556AF ] C:\Windows\System32\dsound.dll
19:32:48.0709 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dsound.dll - ok
19:32:48.0714 2608 [ 0DCA6A11D09D4C2CBE6B898B897EA915 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UIAnimation.dll
19:32:48.0714 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UIAnimation.dll - ok
19:32:48.0720 2608 [ E424B3EF666B184CEE0B6871AAA8C9F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll
19:32:48.0720 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll - ok
19:32:48.0723 2608 [ 3819AD4329303EAC88480CA16A650735 ] C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll
19:32:48.0723 2608 C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll - ok
19:32:48.0729 2608 [ C8333F1F77A1B2E25F2202E892CAF634 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prnfldr.dll
19:32:48.0729 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prnfldr.dll - ok
19:32:48.0733 2608 [ 263E9A047D17CD50BAA9D3C02910D18D ] C:\Windows\System32\oledlg.dll
19:32:48.0733 2608 C:\Windows\System32\oledlg.dll - ok
19:32:48.0738 2608 [ 2D2A6EC8EAD30EC3ACE2FD6FB1B3E122 ] C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll
19:32:48.0738 2608 C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll - ok
19:32:48.0742 2608 [ F6916EFC29D9953D5D0DF06882AE8E16 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\es.dll
19:32:48.0742 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\es.dll - ok
19:32:48.0748 2608 [ C940F2F5C60B3727C5F18840735B229C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioSes.dll
19:32:48.0748 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioSes.dll - ok
19:32:48.0752 2608 [ 9634F2078F66B901B171F7E75FFF3261 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe
19:32:48.0753 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe - ok
19:32:48.0757 2608 [ 3FF0FA0A81910617739644A06D06D016 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdProxy.dll
19:32:48.0757 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdProxy.dll - ok
19:32:48.0762 2608 [ DC220AE6F64819099F7EBD6F137E32E7 ] C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll
19:32:48.0762 2608 C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll - ok
19:32:48.0766 2608 [ 2A436796758BF2555A26C770FE8A6FEE ] C:\Windows\System32\fdProxy.dll
19:32:48.0766 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fdProxy.dll - ok
19:32:48.0771 2608 [ 0805289E121F3E3C458C970B08314EB2 ] C:\Windows\System32\RtkCfg64.dll
19:32:48.0771 2608 C:\Windows\System32\RtkCfg64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0775 2608 [ DBC02D918FFF1CAD628ACBE0C0EAA8E8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\provsvc.dll
19:32:48.0775 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\provsvc.dll - ok
19:32:48.0781 2608 [ 249B5EAC4274EFE407186DDA08778107 ] C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll
19:32:48.0781 2608 C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll - ok
19:32:48.0786 2608 [ 42A9CB6906D9A8BEDC83B57163E62924 ] C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll
19:32:48.0786 2608 C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll - ok
19:32:48.0790 2608 [ 850BD2D2D9CB5894935C3B6333CAD6FD ] C:\Windows\System32\riched20.dll
19:32:48.0790 2608 C:\Windows\System32\riched20.dll - ok
19:32:48.0796 2608 [ 61BC2C04F78249E948528E09E81604A2 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\BrightnessControl.dll
19:32:48.0796 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\BrightnessControl.dll - ok
19:32:48.0800 2608 [ D205C24A9D069049FE2DF2A1B38726A7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdmaud.drv
19:32:48.0800 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdmaud.drv - ok
19:32:48.0804 2608 [ BBA9D5A730D5E304117AD26923EBD8AA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioEng.dll
19:32:48.0804 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioEng.dll - ok
19:32:48.0809 2608 [ 393F021E2A9FA19AC94BA4482E32FC6C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\updaterstartuputility.exe
19:32:48.0809 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\updaterstartuputility.exe - ok
19:32:48.0814 2608 [ 1473768973453DE50DC738C2955FC4DD ] C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv
19:32:48.0814 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv - ok
19:32:48.0819 2608 [ 5EDBB34736DD7AC1A73CF8792A835E10 ] C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll
19:32:48.0819 2608 C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll - ok
19:32:48.0824 2608 [ C3DD096BD26C3D8801CAB2D1C9092459 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDFavorite.dll
19:32:48.0824 2608 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDFavorite.dll - ok
19:32:48.0828 2608 [ 1F27643C4C626457FCE8F047AE1CD7E1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxva2.dll
19:32:48.0828 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxva2.dll - ok
19:32:48.0832 2608 [ 9C67F6BBDA3881CFD02095160CF91576 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ksuser.dll
19:32:48.0832 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ksuser.dll - ok
19:32:48.0840 2608 [ 139D3AB6AA920C34C50CBFFB9EB7D222 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\avrt.dll
19:32:48.0840 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\avrt.dll - ok
19:32:48.0844 2608 [ 8560FFFC8EB3A806DCD4F82252CFC8C6 ] C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll
19:32:48.0844 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll - ok
19:32:48.0848 2608 [ B2742EA6ED844D747E2348A504E491CB ] C:\Windows\System32\dxva2.dll
19:32:48.0848 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dxva2.dll - ok
19:32:48.0853 2608 [ 856CFFCD835528136367BB1A8FE1DB87 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Syncreg.dll
19:32:48.0853 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Syncreg.dll - ok
19:32:48.0859 2608 [ 5C04834A92C70FD1FEBAAC7AE54399DA ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\CommonControl.dll
19:32:48.0859 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\CommonControl.dll - ok
19:32:48.0863 2608 [ 92D71D07F57EEABE28ED942D797DE1B3 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDApix.dll
19:32:48.0863 2608 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDApix.dll - ok
19:32:48.0868 2608 [ 2BC7C9FD0A9F2C9AFC373F3AD1EE3891 ] C:\Windows\System32\Syncreg.dll
19:32:48.0868 2608 C:\Windows\System32\Syncreg.dll - ok
19:32:48.0872 2608 [ B010CF886420EE29C2C276646721D255 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanapi.dll
19:32:48.0872 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanapi.dll - ok
19:32:48.0877 2608 [ 80820134FF9B474B0C76630880215246 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE
19:32:48.0877 2608 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE - ok
19:32:48.0883 2608 [ AEBE4DE81288F1A63D10571855C530C0 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCmds.dll
19:32:48.0883 2608 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCmds.dll - ok
19:32:48.0887 2608 [ C836175870E00ACC546066632E15BD10 ] C:\Windows\ehome\ehSSO.dll
19:32:48.0887 2608 C:\Windows\ehome\ehSSO.dll - ok
19:32:48.0891 2608 [ 1D6A771D1D702AE07919DB52C889A249 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanutil.dll
19:32:48.0891 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanutil.dll - ok
19:32:48.0896 2608 [ 9A39A2A5F443A756C568C6ED5748AFE4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenter.dll
19:32:48.0896 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenter.dll - ok
19:32:48.0901 2608 [ 92DBF0A4C9239169010FC6E07859C82E ] C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll
19:32:48.0901 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll - ok
19:32:48.0905 2608 [ 4FB491AC8D46AAF22BA8BC5C73DABEF7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
19:32:48.0905 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe - ok
19:32:48.0910 2608 [ C5A99A4C0DC9F0F5A95BA0C83D30A549 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstask.dll
19:32:48.0910 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstask.dll - ok
19:32:48.0915 2608 [ C42EDED9E707ABDD455BB27FBD72416F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
19:32:48.0915 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe - ok
19:32:48.0919 2608 [ 619A67C9F617B7E69315BB28ECD5E1DF ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
19:32:48.0919 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe - ok
19:32:48.0924 2608 [ 735263DA17BF5BAF9CCD483843BF9D5A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WPDShServiceObj.dll
19:32:48.0924 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WPDShServiceObj.dll - ok
19:32:48.0929 2608 [ C8FDF0FA9E97E2FAAF3F814716AAA881 ] C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
19:32:48.0929 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll - ok
19:32:48.0933 2608 [ 862596399AAFD2A21DB2AF9270CD4F70 ] C:\Windows\System32\mstask.dll
19:32:48.0934 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mstask.dll - ok
19:32:48.0939 2608 [ 4F3CD1C59EA71401E155C432BCECE180 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
19:32:48.0939 2608 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll - ok
19:32:48.0943 2608 [ ABB1B50F36CCBEF119FBEF8FDF14AD61 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCTXMN64.DLL
19:32:48.0943 2608 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCTXMN64.DLL - ok
19:32:48.0948 2608 [ BB50B21FEE2A6F3E5FC92B330ECCF050 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hhctrl.ocx
19:32:48.0948 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hhctrl.ocx - ok
19:32:48.0953 2608 [ 390679F7A217A5E73D756276C40AE887 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
19:32:48.0953 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe - ok
19:32:48.0958 2608 [ B2B3DAE040F6B5AE1DF52B0CD7631A18 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AltTab.dll
19:32:48.0958 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AltTab.dll - ok
19:32:48.0964 2608 [ 3DE27D8E69D2B160436F92D279659C1D ] C:\Windows\wweb32.dll
19:32:48.0964 2608 C:\Windows\wweb32.dll - ok
19:32:48.0968 2608 [ E7368F0A8D19445EAF5C5D0DBB8B8DAB ] C:\Windows\System32\AltTab.dll
19:32:48.0969 2608 C:\Windows\System32\AltTab.dll - ok
19:32:48.0973 2608 [ 674B0C0F6A448EB185CAAB9C51D44032 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srchadmin.dll
19:32:48.0973 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srchadmin.dll - ok
19:32:48.0977 2608 [ FB355B817AE641BBAE08607E58CB5CE2 ] C:\Windows\System32\hhctrl.ocx
19:32:48.0978 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hhctrl.ocx - ok
19:32:48.0982 2608 [ 8569E35D00F45972E506502EEE622BA4 ] C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll
19:32:48.0982 2608 C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll - ok
19:32:48.0987 2608 [ 903811A2DE3A97D7B1775E8A52DF6176 ] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe
19:32:48.0987 2608 C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe - ok
19:32:48.0991 2608 [ 6B63EA7979F501C37FC55A26CA162ACD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\user32.dll.mui
19:32:48.0991 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\user32.dll.mui - ok
19:32:48.0996 2608 [ 703FFD301AB900B047337C5D40FD6F96 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\olepro32.dll
19:32:48.0996 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\olepro32.dll - ok
19:32:49.0000 2608 [ C746F3BF98E92FB137B5BD2B8B5925BD ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSST.dll
19:32:49.0000 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FXSST.dll - ok
19:32:49.0005 2608 [ 9512960528479B4AAB9CD0186B62DCFF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WUCNT.dll
19:32:49.0005 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WUCNT.dll - ok
19:32:49.0009 2608 [ 942E57152F1CD0533644AB30EF1A4728 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FXSAPI.dll
19:32:49.0009 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FXSAPI.dll - ok
19:32:49.0014 2608 [ 650CAEA856943E29F25A25D31E004B18 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll
19:32:49.0014 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll - ok
19:32:49.0019 2608 [ 0AE2979CCDC1DA044BDF24888AEBA68F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe
19:32:49.0019 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe - ok
19:32:49.0024 2608 [ 6607C2182C6A53ED983813AFE2F85768 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\cimwin32.dll
19:32:49.0024 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\cimwin32.dll - ok
19:32:49.0029 2608 [ B837D1528CE2E3CB79F09496BC08DDC6 ] C:\Windows\System32\SensApi.dll
19:32:49.0029 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SensApi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0034 2608 [ 0B5511674394666E9D221F8681B2C2E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\consent.exe
19:32:49.0034 2608 C:\Windows\System32\consent.exe - ok
19:32:49.0038 2608 [ C4096CA42199428B3D63DC206C197F0E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FXSRESM.dll
19:32:49.0038 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FXSRESM.dll - ok
19:32:49.0045 2608 [ D0481FB85BEEDD30A0884BE327880F80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\framedynos.dll
19:32:49.0045 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\framedynos.dll - ok
19:32:49.0050 2608 [ 326347CFA78559622928E0BA3DFAF00A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
19:32:49.0050 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll - ok
19:32:49.0054 2608 [ B63E5C7807334A3A8F731062F15462CC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
19:32:49.0054 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe - ok
19:32:49.0059 2608 [ C8E8B8239FCF17BEA10E751BE5854631 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSRESM.dll
19:32:49.0059 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FXSRESM.dll - ok
19:32:49.0064 2608 [ FE668B0E3E87077A46FE77AFB0E27F9C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
19:32:49.0064 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe - ok
19:32:49.0068 2608 [ 907281ED4AD35D41B29FFDC211EBAD80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmi.dll
19:32:49.0068 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0073 2608 [ 77CD75AEF569240FDED229F7847F6773 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\LUInterface.dll
19:32:49.0073 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\LUInterface.dll - ok
19:32:49.0078 2608 [ 72910F1DEB838E6E08A9017BFB7D4F0B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll
19:32:49.0078 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll - ok
19:32:49.0081 2608 [ D412B1B72C5AB020218E9A047D90CA05 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmsgapi.dll
19:32:49.0081 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmsgapi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0086 2608 [ 2D56684B7D8CEAEEE4B0FD0CCF75E2F2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\MUI\0409\Lang.dll
19:32:49.0086 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\MUI\0409\Lang.dll - ok
19:32:49.0094 2608 [ C1648084C395152FBFA1B333D92056BC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
19:32:49.0094 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe - ok
19:32:49.0098 2608 [ A42E7748BE906434C5FD17161D168C20 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schedcli.dll
19:32:49.0098 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schedcli.dll - ok
19:32:49.0101 2608 [ 3D6F22551D422F97AACB0BB927E4C846 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnidui.dll
19:32:49.0101 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnidui.dll - ok
19:32:49.0106 2608 [ 05E265383710D6135A248DEED73CD59E ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\en-US\cimwin32.dll.mui
19:32:49.0106 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\en-US\cimwin32.dll.mui - ok
19:32:49.0111 2608 [ B43687C534A49700BF4B3C9898763752 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MsCtfMonitor.dll
19:32:49.0111 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MsCtfMonitor.dll - ok
19:32:49.0115 2608 [ 5EA9A0950F322BFA382AF277801C0307 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmipcima.dll
19:32:49.0115 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmipcima.dll - ok
19:32:49.0120 2608 [ 10F815BE90A66AAFC6C713D1BD626064 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll
19:32:49.0120 2608 C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll - ok
19:32:49.0124 2608 [ E36431CA70B26EE1D3CFEA8C8F7CE307 ] C:\Windows\System32\srwmi.dll
19:32:49.0124 2608 C:\Windows\System32\srwmi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0130 2608 [ 3C6FA2F4D58611579B21798E0568F548 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
to be continued


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

19:32:49.0130 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe - ok
19:32:49.0134 2608 [ 56CEED370508F69A1BA04939BD1BADDA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msutb.dll
19:32:49.0134 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msutb.dll - ok
19:32:49.0139 2608 [ FD9BB1596433AE242DEF9320E4645BDC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher.exe
19:32:49.0139 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher.exe - ok
19:32:49.0144 2608 [ BD626EF05967D14C772B8096292731A3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QUTIL.DLL
19:32:49.0144 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QUTIL.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0148 2608 [ 6F2940486CCC4A4F934909001E8008C8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\COMFNUTL.DLL
19:32:49.0149 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\COMFNUTL.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0156 2608 [ C5F1D82D9CC8979971CC748FCB2EE7CA ] C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe
19:32:49.0156 2608 C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe - ok
19:32:49.0161 2608 [ B9F0A4020AA98B7A20287BF7FE99A1FD ] C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL
19:32:49.0161 2608 C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0164 2608 [ 632A6D75FEEABC846EE9AEC33345EF34 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\CDROMUTL.DLL
19:32:49.0164 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\CDROMUTL.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0169 2608 [ DBEFD454F8318A0EF691FDD2EAAB44EB ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe
19:32:49.0169 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe - ok
19:32:49.0173 2608 [ 69259DD752862F5665413AFCFB4C0B0E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MIXERUTL.DLL
19:32:49.0173 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MIXERUTL.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0178 2608 [ 1EA7969E3271CBC59E1730697DC74682 ] C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
19:32:49.0178 2608 C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll - ok
19:32:49.0182 2608 [ 368B2BEE3F88BFB883D2C74A258DE6F6 ] C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll
19:32:49.0182 2608 C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.dll - ok
19:32:49.0187 2608 [ A53F59BC46766CE79E407AB6F451100D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\WND2FILE.DLL
19:32:49.0187 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\WND2FILE.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0191 2608 [ E3D5E244807AD655787FCD25477CC1BC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bthprops.cpl
19:32:49.0192 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bthprops.cpl - ok
19:32:49.0196 2608 [ 71FC112959B07D686E71541BD9D4F237 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\PowerUtl.dll
19:32:49.0196 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\PowerUtl.dll - ok
19:32:49.0201 2608 [ F577910A133A592234EBAAD3F3AFA258 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
19:32:49.0201 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe - ok
19:32:49.0206 2608 [ F7A256EC899C72B4ECDD2C02CB592EFD ] C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl
19:32:49.0206 2608 C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl - ok
19:32:49.0211 2608 [ 0552A8684BF7566F744D5B19FF6AEC6B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bitsperf.dll
19:32:49.0211 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bitsperf.dll - ok
19:32:49.0215 2608 [ CA9DBCE58FA19891B19ECA7D64093C6E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\OSDUTL2.DLL
19:32:49.0215 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\OSDUTL2.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0220 2608 [ 9C6F3CC6A3BB310D70026AF1B4561F65 ] C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
19:32:49.0220 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll - ok
19:32:49.0224 2608 [ 236F286E103FD44BD85FDD93097FD5DD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchIndexer.exe
19:32:49.0224 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchIndexer.exe - ok
19:32:49.0230 2608 [ 29409ED7400CA5BCCC30C0EE5147A60D ] C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll
19:32:49.0230 2608 C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll - ok
19:32:49.0234 2608 [ D9431DCF90B0253773F51FDEFE7FD42F ] C:\Windows\System32\bitsigd.dll
19:32:49.0234 2608 C:\Windows\System32\bitsigd.dll - ok
19:32:49.0239 2608 [ E1636F57581CAB5D995FD54D2991EF57 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe
19:32:49.0239 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe - ok
19:32:49.0244 2608 [ E0B340996A41C9A75DFA3B99BBA9C500 ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
19:32:49.0244 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe - ok
19:32:49.0249 2608 [ 8A4D564076F8739C8C0C2B9A461F9408 ] C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.dll
19:32:49.0249 2608 C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.dll - ok
19:32:49.0254 2608 [ FD5A0A28AAEA0421039242A9D592212B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\SZUPFUTL.DLL
19:32:49.0254 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\SZUPFUTL.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0258 2608 [ 07393A09C46083588E751B63B03C8301 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.drv
19:32:49.0258 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.drv - ok
19:32:49.0263 2608 [ 954EA9B34F155C844B11F4047A8F6F89 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\upnp.dll
19:32:49.0263 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\upnp.dll - ok
19:32:49.0268 2608 [ 1B7C3A37362C7B2890168C5FC61C8D9B ] C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv
19:32:49.0268 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv - ok
19:32:49.0272 2608 [ C5C6E04B6E053AA0531FBDFE1A304F75 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\RadioWndUtl.dll
19:32:49.0272 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\RadioWndUtl.dll - ok
19:32:49.0277 2608 [ 465DBF63A5049E4DB4BC5C12FFE781CB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tquery.dll
19:32:49.0277 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tquery.dll - ok
19:32:49.0282 2608 [ 96DB78C9C50CEED9DA5050EFFEE272A2 ] C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll
19:32:49.0282 2608 C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll - ok
19:32:49.0286 2608 [ 1484B9EBF567346582DE571B0E164AE0 ] C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll
19:32:49.0287 2608 C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll - ok
19:32:49.0291 2608 [ 10AC5CE9F78DC281A1BBD9B8CC587B8A ] C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.dll
19:32:49.0291 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.dll - ok
19:32:49.0297 2608 [ 589DF683A6C81424A6CECE52ABF98A50 ] C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll
19:32:49.0297 2608 C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll - ok
19:32:49.0301 2608 [ 28E2231BD34A39C854BDF3923AB2FF86 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ssdpapi.dll
19:32:49.0302 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ssdpapi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0306 2608 [ 0BD7EC1CA9BF7547A4822AA4826FBC27 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDx64Fx.exe
19:32:49.0306 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDx64Fx.exe - ok
19:32:49.0310 2608 [ 75EA62927355189876081EF863064982 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncsi.dll
19:32:49.0311 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncsi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0316 2608 [ 114E5342884A174F0E261526F07B63A1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\libcurl.dll
19:32:49.0316 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\libcurl.dll - ok
19:32:49.0321 2608 [ 5E57EAB47E565BF754BCF99A410C3354 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAware.exe
19:32:49.0321 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAware.exe - ok
19:32:49.0325 2608 [ 0241CB16136B9A4939CA0395768AE286 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssrch.dll
19:32:49.0326 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssrch.dll - ok
19:32:49.0330 2608 [ 5A12C364AD1D4FCC0AD0E56DBBC34462 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\midimap.dll
19:32:49.0330 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\midimap.dll - ok
19:32:49.0333 2608 [ E389EA130C4A9A4DBA0F138222261056 ] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SSUpdate64.exe
19:32:49.0333 2608 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SSUpdate64.exe - ok
19:32:49.0338 2608 [ 7568CC720ACE4D03B84AF97817E745EF ] C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll
19:32:49.0338 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll - ok
19:32:49.0342 2608 [ 6307849B9BE3C206DB46A62316BF191F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\libeay32.dll
19:32:49.0342 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\libeay32.dll - ok
19:32:49.0348 2608 [ AD1EA59C74D873AC22FB839B8E3E97F7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\advcheck.dll
19:32:49.0348 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\advcheck.dll - ok
19:32:49.0353 2608 [ AEBB57CD9F908832638FF7863088D4FB ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxext.exe
19:32:49.0353 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxext.exe - ok
19:32:49.0358 2608 [ CA2A0750ED830678997695FF61B04C30 ] C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll
19:32:49.0358 2608 C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll - ok
19:32:49.0362 2608 [ 6A647E9819BEE08FFA47314F8A739E73 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDUtl.dll
19:32:49.0362 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\MMDUtl.dll - ok
19:32:49.0367 2608 [ AAA55B127EC38BDEBD2A3891A2E5FD54 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\ssleay32.dll
19:32:49.0368 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\ssleay32.dll - ok
19:32:49.0372 2608 [ A4E87B2BD2F7A31DBC8DE7C11F3CEE17 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\htmlayout.dll
19:32:49.0372 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\htmlayout.dll - ok
19:32:49.0377 2608 [ 907B50DE97ED835EFE151F203818216D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\zlib1.dll
19:32:49.0377 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\zlib1.dll - ok
19:32:49.0383 2608 [ 96F0F8F4DEE598C8D12AD9633E0CFE2A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AUDIOKSE.dll
19:32:49.0383 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AUDIOKSE.dll - ok
19:32:49.0387 2608 [ D39DA70FEA6BD713682F70635587DA9E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasdlg.dll
19:32:49.0387 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasdlg.dll - ok
19:32:49.0392 2608 [ C1395286B822E306B4FE1568A8A77813 ] C:\Windows\System32\AUDIOKSE.dll
19:32:49.0392 2608 C:\Windows\System32\AUDIOKSE.dll - ok
19:32:49.0397 2608 [ B168FC1C4D7A99A943A2F7E79CD03EE3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\aipflib.dll
19:32:49.0397 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\aipflib.dll - ok
19:32:49.0401 2608 [ D2155709E336C3BC15729EB87FEC6064 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasdlg.dll
19:32:49.0401 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rasdlg.dll - ok
19:32:49.0406 2608 [ 81600E2E27ED61427AAD865B9BCDDB9D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msidle.dll
19:32:49.0406 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msidle.dll - ok
19:32:49.0411 2608 [ 51B52FBD583CDE8AA9BA62B8B4298F33 ] C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
19:32:49.0411 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll - ok
19:32:49.0416 2608 [ 3121A79D13A61562BE9CC902CD46B542 ] C:\Windows\System32\msidle.dll
19:32:49.0416 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msidle.dll - ok
19:32:49.0420 2608 [ 71C4F42DC8DB668E826DA79462EA741E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDUS.DLL
19:32:49.0420 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDUS.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0425 2608 [ 85B45B4B285B159ACDB355FC8C1E8925 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qmgrprxy.dll
19:32:49.0425 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qmgrprxy.dll - ok
19:32:49.0431 2608 [ 6F3C559B82F2912354BE5B098744CC8C ] C:\Windows\System32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
19:32:49.0431 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll - ok
19:32:49.0435 2608 [ AC5DF873913B00E554D8F553459BC431 ] C:\Windows\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
19:32:49.0435 2608 C:\Windows\System32\qmgrprxy.dll - ok
19:32:49.0440 2608 [ 40B82688907A7DBA4DB3B5ADDE3EAB3B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfplat.dll
19:32:49.0440 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfplat.dll - ok
19:32:49.0444 2608 [ EEE470F2A771FC0B543BDEEF74FCECA0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe
19:32:49.0444 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe - ok
19:32:49.0449 2608 [ 1CBF15FDB0310345A68972EB5C5B948F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssprxy.dll
19:32:49.0449 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssprxy.dll - ok
19:32:49.0454 2608 [ 4CAEEF9FDC51F6EBF650A90B682071CC ] C:\Windows\System32\igfxexps.dll
19:32:49.0454 2608 C:\Windows\System32\igfxexps.dll - ok
19:32:49.0458 2608 [ ACE1BB07E0377E37A2C514CD2EC119B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\mssprxy.dll
19:32:49.0459 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mssprxy.dll - ok
19:32:49.0463 2608 [ 04B88428A872390D235BE52D38A9D4EF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dot3api.dll
19:32:49.0463 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dot3api.dll - ok
19:32:49.0468 2608 [ 54B5DCD55B223BC5DF50B82E1E9E86B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\mfplat.dll
19:32:49.0468 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mfplat.dll - ok
19:32:49.0472 2608 [ F9AFD12BB4B1CFA5FCC0A5B37C604FD2 ] C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll
19:32:49.0472 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll - ok
19:32:49.0478 2608 [ 521202AA6F2B74FCCC6BC7E162109D71 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
19:32:49.0478 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe - ok
19:32:49.0482 2608 [ 8063046AA70B97CA9985672B8848FB2E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanhlp.dll
19:32:49.0482 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanhlp.dll - ok
19:32:49.0486 2608 [ E4FCA0F99A41E460C84016DEFD31E6EF ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll
19:32:49.0486 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll - ok
19:32:49.0491 2608 [ BC10595FB4CA9D9C07A08EF1A736F301 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MP43DECD.DLL
19:32:49.0491 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MP43DECD.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0496 2608 [ A80C173AC5C75706BB74AE4D78F2A53D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
19:32:49.0496 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe - ok
19:32:49.0500 2608 [ B63E24E9271E99FD4540E3CA22A937DA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\tquery.dll.mui
19:32:49.0500 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\tquery.dll.mui - ok
19:32:49.0505 2608 [ BCE943896289A91AD75CC5652620B1C6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe
19:32:49.0505 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe - ok
19:32:49.0510 2608 [ 075402DDF2CBEEA5D3EA22754CE70A91 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx
19:32:49.0510 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx - ok
19:32:49.0515 2608 [ 6699A112A3BDC9B52338512894EBA9D6 ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
19:32:49.0515 2608 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe - ok
19:32:49.0519 2608 [ C9FB9038B15036CA28CF0B4BE2BED9BD ] C:\Windows\System32\en-US\tquery.dll.mui
19:32:49.0519 2608 C:\Windows\System32\en-US\tquery.dll.mui - ok
19:32:49.0525 2608 [ 07AD88DF9EF73215458867EFC1BFFE9E ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiprov.dll
19:32:49.0525 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiprov.dll - ok
19:32:49.0531 2608 [ C02AA67276FEE0C15CC4D6D616BDE95E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WWanAPI.dll
19:32:49.0531 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WWanAPI.dll - ok
19:32:49.0542 2608 [ 12395E528456DFE82979ACFEA96D290C ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\en-US\wmpnscfg.exe.mui
19:32:49.0542 2608 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\en-US\wmpnscfg.exe.mui - ok
19:32:49.0547 2608 [ 7F8678C59F188528D60104E697C2361E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscms.dll
19:32:49.0547 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscms.dll - ok
19:32:49.0552 2608 [ 5DA219F57A9076FB6FBD3C9C3713A672 ] C:\Windows\System32\WWanAPI.dll
19:32:49.0552 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WWanAPI.dll - ok
19:32:49.0556 2608 [ C7494C67A6BF6FE914808E42F8265FEF ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnssci.dll
19:32:49.0557 2608 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnssci.dll - ok
19:32:49.0563 2608 [ 6474634AE2A5BADC279F86C10ABDA06F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SpursDownload.dll
19:32:49.0563 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SpursDownload.dll - ok
19:32:49.0568 2608 [ 063F592B4C0AE7F786BC1A1460FB380E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\VistaVol.dll
19:32:49.0568 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\VistaVol.dll - ok
19:32:49.0572 2608 [ 9C883843FA33BDAD926E237AB5F765E0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBTE.dll
19:32:49.0572 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBTE.dll - ok
19:32:49.0578 2608 [ F2ED6D00921CA138289E5E0CCB9ABF87 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wwapi.dll
19:32:49.0578 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wwapi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0582 2608 [ 695106DF3C15A9EA30069CCECEEC2B66 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\uiext.dll
19:32:49.0582 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\uiext.dll - ok
19:32:49.0585 2608 [ 62C7AACC746C9723468A8F2169ED3E85 ] C:\Windows\System32\wwapi.dll
19:32:49.0585 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wwapi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0590 2608 [ E0EB8DDB9CA785F2A0D7EC9E268EFCB0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\sbap.dll
19:32:49.0590 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\sbap.dll - ok
19:32:49.0594 2608 [ 02530B0B7E048DD5AC8D52DAEACAEB2B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QAGENT.DLL
19:32:49.0595 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QAGENT.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0601 2608 [ 9B34A300F29D2E9BBD397BC0E3FFAB9B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBArva.dll
19:32:49.0601 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBArva.dll - ok
19:32:49.0605 2608 [ 6B851E682A36453E1B1EE297FFB6E2AB ] C:\Windows\System32\QAGENT.DLL
19:32:49.0605 2608 C:\Windows\System32\QAGENT.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0609 2608 [ 1957D49A9613FAAD1C73B508CCE02AA5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmp.dll
19:32:49.0609 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmp.dll - ok
19:32:49.0614 2608 [ 9CE7BD04EDF43A81685030FF09E7F4D7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\mimepp.dll
19:32:49.0614 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\mimepp.dll - ok
19:32:49.0619 2608 [ C00DB14550E4BD49737F311C644E45FF ] C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll
19:32:49.0619 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0623 2608 [ 293864F48B7FA48DE3A3984C150B58F8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SbHips.dll
19:32:49.0624 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SbHips.dll - ok
19:32:49.0628 2608 [ 012787CEB35505EB78DF82E0A0072888 ] C:\Windows\System32\browcli.dll
19:32:49.0628 2608 C:\Windows\System32\browcli.dll - ok
19:32:49.0633 2608 [ BD08B8C71DA2EB66F82F870098C8593E ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerEvent.exe
19:32:49.0633 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerEvent.exe - ok
19:32:49.0638 2608 [ C4BFE4B61086416B0529212F92BCE081 ] C:\Windows\System32\schedcli.dll
19:32:49.0638 2608 C:\Windows\System32\schedcli.dll - ok
19:32:49.0642 2608 [ A9F3BFC9345F49614D5859EC95B9E994 ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
19:32:49.0642 2608 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe - ok
19:32:49.0647 2608 [ 869E96DB271E01CF2FF8DBED91422723 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\vipre.dll
19:32:49.0648 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\vipre.dll - ok
19:32:49.0652 2608 [ ED3D5E3C1327829A049B2D7094406078 ] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\SetAPM.exe
19:32:49.0652 2608 C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\SetAPM.exe - ok
19:32:49.0657 2608 [ CB20C7A5F2CF8DD64A041E4DAE299F14 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\vcore.dll
19:32:49.0657 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\vcore.dll - ok
19:32:49.0662 2608 [ 5CF15474FFDB5005E54958DF6EDD97AB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmdev.dll
19:32:49.0662 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmdev.dll - ok
19:32:49.0667 2608 [ 423982DD851406A52B6399DDB196C606 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
19:32:49.0667 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmdev.dll - ok
19:32:49.0671 2608 [ 1EB82516F21F27EED1833B4F9FD9614E ] C:\Windows\System32\wmp.dll
19:32:49.0671 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wmp.dll - ok
19:32:49.0675 2608 [ 47D052D9EE1FD3BA2A55D13F61E3EF24 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drmv2clt.dll
19:32:49.0675 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drmv2clt.dll - ok
19:32:49.0681 2608 [ 0FBC74AA20FE0AE6884279F893169C60 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmploc.DLL
19:32:49.0681 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmploc.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0685 2608 [ 2C1055E2C6D42753241FB2A129136994 ] C:\Windows\System32\drmv2clt.dll
19:32:49.0686 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drmv2clt.dll - ok
19:32:49.0691 2608 [ 909C168E8DDE229C6505D3ACB5B999E7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\remediation.dll
19:32:49.0691 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\remediation.dll - ok
19:32:49.0695 2608 [ E19AD0D49BFF5938B3E374873AC174DE ] C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL
19:32:49.0695 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0700 2608 [ D1B01B7933F26211E80EAC667A909E1B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\patchw32.dll
19:32:49.0700 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\patchw32.dll - ok
19:32:49.0705 2608 [ C2A12B061F591E093E3FD99D75811398 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imaadp32.acm
19:32:49.0705 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imaadp32.acm - ok
19:32:49.0709 2608 [ BF3D6F7D929E018703BE2D4556DD679A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msg711.acm
19:32:49.0709 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msg711.acm - ok
19:32:49.0715 2608 [ AE796D3FD1C69CE62BB6AFACDFB950AA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msgsm32.acm
19:32:49.0715 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msgsm32.acm - ok
19:32:49.0719 2608 [ 8EE566982477BC5886FE622CEBEE9C86 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msadp32.acm
19:32:49.0719 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msadp32.acm - ok
19:32:49.0724 2608 [ 1C7F1C3EA5894995E6C563E9AE9F029F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\l3codeca.acm
19:32:49.0724 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\l3codeca.acm - ok
19:32:49.0728 2608 [ 4A2F0A29C1D6FA28E62EC727C8768385 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sirenacm.dll
19:32:49.0728 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sirenacm.dll - ok
19:32:49.0733 2608 [ F2394835BB47EFA3F8C0EE705AF87CD8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\l3codecp.acm
19:32:49.0733 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\l3codecp.acm - ok
19:32:49.0738 2608 [ EA2B00551F3E7B3D5F7FB730A55F8246 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blackbox.dll
19:32:49.0738 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blackbox.dll - ok
19:32:49.0742 2608 [ 97A891E2BF7FDA830BCFC6269DA3F5E9 ] C:\Windows\System32\blackbox.dll
19:32:49.0742 2608 C:\Windows\System32\blackbox.dll - ok
19:32:49.0749 2608 [ 5893EBDCE371174AC89ECD7731DD6D77 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pcwum.dll
19:32:49.0749 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pcwum.dll - ok
19:32:49.0752 2608 [ 270CBAA170C7905CBA1EA6E94788D44B ] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll
19:32:49.0752 2608 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll - ok
19:32:49.0757 2608 [ C5413BC4F10CEB4C3070BBF04D324117 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msisip.dll
19:32:49.0757 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msisip.dll - ok
19:32:49.0762 2608 [ 3F2B83695E5BF11930C16AF50E991F96 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpps.dll
19:32:49.0762 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpps.dll - ok
19:32:49.0768 2608 [ 355A138ABDFD43FBABCAE3A1B06AB93D ] C:\Windows\System32\wmpps.dll
19:32:49.0768 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wmpps.dll - ok
19:32:49.0771 2608 [ 7B97346CE563B74BBCC120FC83E5A6D9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpmde.dll
19:32:49.0771 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpmde.dll - ok
19:32:49.0775 2608 [ FF6AEBD700834C0014298A1AD80FE3B6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\lgpl.dll
19:32:49.0776 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\lgpl.dll - ok
19:32:49.0782 2608 [ F149E8CAE538DBF7059B00326673F602 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmpmde.dll
19:32:49.0782 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wmpmde.dll - ok
19:32:49.0786 2608 [ 8CD1DEE212E52B9C22E66DBA44991D32 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\httpapi.dll
19:32:49.0787 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\httpapi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0791 2608 [ FB2AB44A4E61D5C4EBEFFCD5D876D816 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\lib7zip.dll
19:32:49.0791 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\lib7zip.dll - ok
19:32:49.0796 2608 [ 8D7AA5AB1F0687BAB845E55B3F43C8BD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libBase64.dll
19:32:49.0796 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libBase64.dll - ok
19:32:49.0801 2608 [ 021287C2050FD5DB4A8B084E2C38139C ] C:\Windows\System32\WinSATAPI.dll
19:32:49.0801 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WinSATAPI.dll - ok
19:32:49.0806 2608 [ A1C06609FCCF227CD4D1BA76069CD275 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libCHM.dll
19:32:49.0806 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libCHM.dll - ok
19:32:49.0811 2608 [ D85AF21D89672C0293C20B48D85BD90B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libEmail.dll
19:32:49.0811 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libEmail.dll - ok
19:32:49.0817 2608 [ 4A209DA8B610699E4D9C0C2D37FA7321 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libMachoUniv.dll
19:32:49.0817 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libMachoUniv.dll - ok
19:32:49.0822 2608 [ 0A018807829764864DE35EE8E7FD8138 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libMsCab.dll
19:32:49.0822 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libMsCab.dll - ok
19:32:49.0827 2608 [ CBBD4D79EEC3EF5A4ADAE9697944C6B9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
19:32:49.0827 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0832 2608 [ F39CC131857D29C3C283624A3B4523DD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libMsi.dll
19:32:49.0832 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libMsi.dll - ok
19:32:49.0835 2608 [ BB57D6BA51A6ABE18F5D66EB542D0A2D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libNSIS.dll
19:32:49.0835 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libNSIS.dll - ok
19:32:49.0840 2608 [ 28A7D7C7E2FDD1D55F12F750CD6331EC ] C:\Windows\System32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
19:32:49.0841 2608 C:\Windows\System32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL - ok
19:32:49.0846 2608 [ D20FA02D5C24A7FE9A5EB25C448992A3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libOleA.dll
19:32:49.0846 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libOleA.dll - ok
19:32:49.0854 2608 [ 5BB8C06EB5EA4BA22EE8A678F2D79B25 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devenum.dll
19:32:49.0854 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devenum.dll - ok
19:32:49.0860 2608 [ 133E1CBF4F0AFC9A6AC3F1950EB158D6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libRar.dll
19:32:49.0860 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libRar.dll - ok
19:32:49.0867 2608 [ 5193DE33F3284C447E0D31DAFBF92570 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
19:32:49.0867 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll - ok
19:32:49.0873 2608 [ 273530FD2CC1F9D77FE206C2DBA87359 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libRTF.dll
19:32:49.0873 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libRTF.dll - ok
19:32:49.0878 2608 [ 46767946E7B559D981C1DC04EC0AB36F ] C:\Windows\System32\devenum.dll
19:32:49.0878 2608 C:\Windows\System32\devenum.dll - ok
19:32:49.0885 2608 [ E1AC89F6C5252057E6062843E36A6701 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchProtocolHost.exe
19:32:49.0885 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchProtocolHost.exe - ok
19:32:49.0891 2608 [ D7CEAEDD5F75D2C8A2E80887D7C114CE ] C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll
19:32:49.0891 2608 C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll - ok
19:32:49.0896 2608 [ 88FBAFB0859DAE45A4BB71639618F8AE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libtd.dll
19:32:49.0896 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libtd.dll - ok
19:32:49.0900 2608 [ D9E21CBF9E6A87847AFFD39EA3FA28EE ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
19:32:49.0900 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe - ok
19:32:49.0904 2608 [ 7069AAB8536F29ED7323140973A2894B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msdmo.dll
19:32:49.0904 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msdmo.dll - ok
19:32:49.0909 2608 [ BDC4EE2BA31741C651364194ADE22117 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libVvs.dll
19:32:49.0909 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libVvs.dll - ok
19:32:49.0914 2608 [ 8EE6BDE1D572677AA35707C52C585F75 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mlang.dll
19:32:49.0914 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mlang.dll - ok
19:32:49.0919 2608 [ 84FD88B870DCEB0E12B07406A9CA32BB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libZip.dll
19:32:49.0919 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\Definitions\libZip.dll - ok
19:32:49.0923 2608 [ 558C42D165DB5799B4072DC0A9C27C0B ] C:\Windows\System32\msdmo.dll
19:32:49.0923 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msdmo.dll - ok
19:32:49.0929 2608 [ A5D237B8673025B052C0E6FDB6A883E8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msshooks.dll
19:32:49.0929 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msshooks.dll - ok
19:32:49.0932 2608 [ 8494E126F0B10180F3293AF861CE1F7A ] C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dll
19:32:49.0932 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dll - ok
19:32:49.0937 2608 [ DB67C7C62038BDE813CB6486581A7611 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssph.dll
19:32:49.0937 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssph.dll - ok
19:32:49.0941 2608 [ 833FBB672460EFCE8011D262175FAD33 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\upnphost.dll
19:32:49.0941 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\upnphost.dll - ok
19:32:49.0946 2608 [ D47EC6A8E81633DD18D2436B19BAF6DE ] C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
19:32:49.0946 2608 C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll - ok
19:32:49.0951 2608 [ 2DDEA2C345DA5BC589EFD398F220DB0E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SyncCenter.dll
19:32:49.0951 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SyncCenter.dll - ok
19:32:49.0956 2608 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
19:32:49.0956 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe - ok
19:32:49.0960 2608 [ 101797BA603D227946B4B5109867EB19 ] C:\Windows\System32\SyncCenter.dll
19:32:49.0961 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SyncCenter.dll - ok
19:32:49.0967 2608 [ D2A5B2B09F2AF5ED13BF494508B09788 ] C:\Windows\System32\msshooks.dll
19:32:49.0967 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msshooks.dll - ok
19:32:49.0973 2608 [ A7B312D8E3AAA89190D210E66B819DCD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBRE.dll
19:32:49.0973 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBRE.dll - ok
19:32:49.0977 2608 [ A6CD6B3F71E13E2E45B727FB8A47EA87 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchFilterHost.exe
19:32:49.0977 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchFilterHost.exe - ok
19:32:49.0983 2608 [ 49A3AD5CE578CD77F445F3D244AEAB2D ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
19:32:49.0983 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe - ok
19:32:49.0987 2608 [ E5F7C30EDF0892667933BE879F067D67 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100_clr0400.dll
19:32:49.0987 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100_clr0400.dll - ok
19:32:49.0992 2608 [ 0B2D65FDDE31069299AA6330F359FF9C ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml3.dll
19:32:49.0992 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msxml3.dll - ok
19:32:49.0996 2608 [ D83947A58613E9091B4C9CC0F1546A8D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscoree.dll
19:32:49.0996 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscoree.dll - ok
19:32:50.0001 2608 [ AA794B099F776B37ACCDEAD00E0FBFC9 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
19:32:50.0001 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll - ok
19:32:50.0006 2608 [ 8E79090CB0987CA102E845341E052537 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vdmdbg.dll
19:32:50.0006 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vdmdbg.dll - ok
19:32:50.0013 2608 [ A08C010D859F8EB42BDD7E1D55B8CA27 ] C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll
19:32:50.0013 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll - ok
19:32:50.0022 2608 [ AFA10DB13B9A0537297AEEF2CD66352F ] C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Narrator\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Narrator.exe
19:32:50.0022 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Narrator\6.1.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Narrator.exe - ok
19:32:50.0026 2608 [ 48041BAEB60CE5F34F13CC2A1361E49C ] C:\Windows\System32\mssph.dll
19:32:50.0026 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mssph.dll - ok
19:32:50.0032 2608 [ C850A6041F5AEDE21C53514BBE9AB09D ] C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
19:32:50.0032 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll - ok
19:32:50.0036 2608 [ 7E8C932C1F984A7EB9168FD401886D28 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMTray.exe
19:32:50.0037 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMTray.exe - ok
19:32:50.0041 2608 [ 20308CF0675AD7CE5AAA6712DB823216 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MpClient.dll
19:32:50.0041 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MpClient.dll - ok
19:32:50.0046 2608 [ 230EA9ABBC3432CDE388F4891E76E867 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\udhisapi.dll
19:32:50.0046 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\udhisapi.dll - ok
19:32:50.0051 2608 [ 71E68F2443A80BD4DA89181889C457EA ] C:\Windows\System32\udhisapi.dll
19:32:50.0051 2608 C:\Windows\System32\udhisapi.dll - ok
19:32:50.0055 2608 [ 2D11BC8B460957E62E4420373A0D8BDA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imapi2.dll
19:32:50.0055 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imapi2.dll - ok
19:32:50.0059 2608 [ 8F4BB0CFECED925D440ABC2481278360 ] C:\Windows\System32\mapi32.dll
19:32:50.0059 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mapi32.dll - ok
19:32:50.0064 2608 [ 77D6AB8B4F27F1577BB11D77C87DD6AA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvcPS.dll
19:32:50.0064 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvcPS.dll - ok
19:32:50.0069 2608 [ C6F9AF94DCD58122A4D7E89DB6BED29D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
19:32:50.0069 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe - ok
19:32:50.0074 2608 [ 8130391F82D52D36C0441F714136957F ] C:\Windows\System32\imapi2.dll
19:32:50.0074 2608 C:\Windows\System32\imapi2.dll - ok
19:32:50.0080 2608 [ 5FA9B930E89B8CBBB51C4DAACC002207 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\oehook.dll
19:32:50.0080 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\oehook.dll - ok
19:32:50.0085 2608 [ C7952D0A4C43A965A1741916BB134751 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hgcpl.dll
19:32:50.0085 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hgcpl.dll - ok
19:32:50.0088 2608 [ 9D9C0DD19ED1D36E1FAB8805EA5CE1AF ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\ShapeCollector.exe
19:32:50.0088 2608 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\ShapeCollector.exe - ok
19:32:50.0093 2608 [ 65AADD5B679C3DAC408802A75E6B0280 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtffilt.dll
19:32:50.0093 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtffilt.dll - ok
19:32:50.0100 2608 [ 6A5C1A8AC0B572679361026D0E900420 ] C:\Windows\System32\hgcpl.dll
19:32:50.0100 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hgcpl.dll - ok
19:32:50.0105 2608 [ 06A754FE28A06F780A099703CFCAAA22 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4940_none_88df89932faf0bf6\msvcr80.dll
19:32:50.0105 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4940_none_88df89932faf0bf6\msvcr80.dll - ok
19:32:50.0110 2608 [ 874F1EE41B7686798FF1065D17A60D66 ] C:\Windows\System32\rtffilt.dll
19:32:50.0110 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rtffilt.dll - ok
19:32:50.0116 2608 [ 2D0FABC5AE1361D84AD3F9551D8BF6EB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
19:32:50.0116 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll - ok
19:32:50.0121 2608 [ B013432E294DCBD08223303D753D6674 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
19:32:50.0121 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll - ok
19:32:50.0126 2608 [ CB21CD39637AC13F3455454B2F648257 ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll
19:32:50.0126 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll - ok
19:32:50.0131 2608 [ 0438CAB2E03F4FB61455A7956026FE86 ] C:\Windows\System32\fdPHost.dll
19:32:50.0131 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fdPHost.dll - ok
19:32:50.0135 2608 [ DE6F4B7E62FDE776F3DE8E5FB5A05C48 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdWSD.dll
19:32:50.0135 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdWSD.dll - ok
19:32:50.0140 2608 [ 171D7DB433314A868507C4326E8209DC ] C:\Windows\System32\fdWSD.dll
19:32:50.0140 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fdWSD.dll - ok
19:32:50.0144 2608 [ 674611721264013DB169EC12AFC9C3B6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdSSDP.dll
19:32:50.0144 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdSSDP.dll - ok
19:32:50.0149 2608 [ A2E5B2D20954210DCE1A75A1FC8CC36D ] C:\Windows\System32\fdSSDP.dll
19:32:50.0149 2608 C:\Windows\System32\fdSSDP.dll - ok
19:32:50.0153 2608 [ 5C4CB4086FB83115B153E47ADD961A0C ] C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
19:32:50.0153 2608 C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll - ok
19:32:50.0158 2608 [ 2A769418ED33AA3E702C7327A6699E17 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\oecom.dll
19:32:50.0158 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\oecom.dll - ok
19:32:50.0163 2608 [ EFDFB3DD38A4376F93E7985173813ABD ] C:\Windows\System32\ListSvc.dll
19:32:50.0163 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ListSvc.dll - ok
19:32:50.0167 2608 [ 08DF1B8C9C0754A7069E80A986373F52 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\P2P.dll
19:32:50.0167 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\P2P.dll - ok
19:32:50.0172 2608 [ 4A82EA2807B16FF577AEAF8ADB8779FF ] C:\Windows\System32\IdListen.dll
19:32:50.0172 2608 C:\Windows\System32\IdListen.dll - ok
19:32:50.0176 2608 [ A0524499F4C63CADA7E1529FC77F5DC1 ] C:\Windows\System32\hgprint.dll
19:32:50.0176 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hgprint.dll - ok
19:32:50.0181 2608 [ B6411CED931AFD059E48C52DBFBA95B4 ] C:\Windows\System32\P2P.dll
19:32:50.0181 2608 C:\Windows\System32\P2P.dll - ok
19:32:50.0185 2608 [ 1B0EC94520CAB89A9CE1B2DA405166AF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\p2pcollab.dll
19:32:50.0186 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\p2pcollab.dll - ok
19:32:50.0190 2608 [ 8B57A1AD493653BB57F281FE75DD175B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NaturalLanguage6.dll
19:32:50.0190 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NaturalLanguage6.dll - ok
19:32:50.0197 2608 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE ] C:\Windows\System32\pnrpsvc.dll
19:32:50.0197 2608 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpsvc.dll - ok
19:32:50.0200 2608 [ 44F5C1CF70AC8F7239F3B3667E58697A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CertPolEng.dll
19:32:50.0200 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CertPolEng.dll - ok
19:32:50.0204 2608 [ 01E2855FB06C422E721D890AF201C2D7 ] C:\Windows\System32\NaturalLanguage6.dll
19:32:50.0204 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NaturalLanguage6.dll - ok
19:32:50.0209 2608 [ 545462D0DBE24AF379BA869B7C185CCD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
19:32:50.0209 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe - ok
19:32:50.0214 2608 [ FCE23E27F62989AD0BB88E256E847A41 ] C:\Windows\System32\CertPolEng.dll
19:32:50.0214 2608 C:\Windows\System32\CertPolEng.dll - ok
19:32:50.0219 2608 [ F5DF6846F30E9F54EA60CCAEB3FB2055 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
19:32:50.0219 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll - ok
19:32:50.0223 2608 [ 927463ECB02179F88E4B9A17568C63C3 ] C:\Windows\System32\p2psvc.dll
19:32:50.0223 2608 C:\Windows\System32\p2psvc.dll - ok
19:32:50.0228 2608 [ 6581B52E133CC6D00661C58968C7E212 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchFolder.dll
19:32:50.0228 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchFolder.dll - ok
19:32:50.0233 2608 [ 1372E8E8FD066002131E3D509275E697 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\P2PGraph.dll
19:32:50.0233 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\P2PGraph.dll - ok
19:32:50.0237 2608 [ 4552F8F61A7975C2359D19673483604D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
19:32:50.0237 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll - ok
19:32:50.0242 2608 [ B0F69B9DE0AEBFD7E4CEADE6758DF627 ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchFolder.dll
19:32:50.0242 2608 C:\Windows\System32\SearchFolder.dll - ok
19:32:50.0247 2608 [ 3AEE02CEDAA3ACD14F9D7E038E44D6D1 ] C:\Windows\System32\P2PGraph.dll
19:32:50.0247 2608 C:\Windows\System32\P2PGraph.dll - ok
19:32:50.0251 2608 [ 181F69BC9C406B7FB5C0ADE8031630AC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wpdshext.dll
19:32:50.0251 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wpdshext.dll - ok
19:32:50.0256 2608 [ C2335D714EFAFFFB4C7A3C164F2024B1 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\acfc1391e45fedd2a359778ea57d914c\mscorlib.ni.dll
19:32:50.0256 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\acfc1391e45fedd2a359778ea57d914c\mscorlib.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0261 2608 [ 4634B0EE4098F0F2B972BDAC19A802E7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\audiodev.dll
19:32:50.0261 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\audiodev.dll - ok
19:32:50.0266 2608 [ 0F416E23DD2EB4DEBE70608020CFD283 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVCORE.DLL
19:32:50.0266 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVCORE.DLL - ok
19:32:50.0270 2608 [ A7DD56261518373F70F23079EB3CD0A2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMASF.DLL
19:32:50.0270 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMASF.DLL - ok
19:32:50.0278 2608 [ 26A68554F95A344B62E5771AF598E0E8 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\ce9ff6baf9053ed2ed673d948179195c\System.ni.dll
19:32:50.0278 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\ce9ff6baf9053ed2ed673d948179195c\System.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0285 2608 [ 11F8C6C0DAF1A04FF26293BEFED5680F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorUtil.dll
19:32:50.0285 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorUtil.dll - ok
19:32:50.0292 2608 [ 272B0D5843365AB3AB26A2AB531D492A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgr.dll
19:32:50.0292 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgr.dll - ok
19:32:50.0299 2608 [ 6B4BA514A5E9E997C3337F0E796D55E7 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorDataMgrSvc\f67ead735a5ba3cf1d9890a29c417651\IAStorDataMgrSvc.ni.exe
19:32:50.0299 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorDataMgrSvc\f67ead735a5ba3cf1d9890a29c417651\IAStorDataMgrSvc.ni.exe - ok
19:32:50.0306 2608 [ 17FADECB631FF8DBE735BA33409885C2 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\69ca4a43ba14b66689715ad62aed70e6\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
19:32:50.0306 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\69ca4a43ba14b66689715ad62aed70e6\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0312 2608 [ B9050321A3E9AB987EB2E8C0BA7E091C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IsdiInterop.dll
19:32:50.0312 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IsdiInterop.dll - ok
19:32:50.0316 2608 [ 3C3EF672FA5F7E8642C5E4A9BF436FF5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorCommon.dll
19:32:50.0316 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorCommon.dll - ok
19:32:50.0323 2608 [ 70B5E9642225383BCEA50793D32AB32D ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorDataMgr\f1c8db1b4d3b8985d4209f4b753bc55d\IAStorDataMgr.ni.dll
19:32:50.0323 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorDataMgr\f1c8db1b4d3b8985d4209f4b753bc55d\IAStorDataMgr.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0327 2608 [ 2992932C1AB1D29A1A4A9E8CB8530CBF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0009.dll
19:32:50.0327 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0009.dll - ok
19:32:50.0333 2608 [ 2DD59B4E7565894470671F6CAF56051C ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorUtil\8ab16b2721684612a1c9053401797082\IAStorUtil.ni.dll
19:32:50.0333 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorUtil\8ab16b2721684612a1c9053401797082\IAStorUtil.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0336 2608 [ 10307046E19C8EC964C792A798B32BB3 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\cfa9c506bfb9254c89dace7b83bc9f9d\System.Configuration.ni.dll
19:32:50.0336 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\cfa9c506bfb9254c89dace7b83bc9f9d\System.Configuration.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0341 2608 [ 701D9F5F3F21580936638D5C5F86B460 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0009.dll
19:32:50.0341 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0009.dll - ok
19:32:50.0346 2608 [ 2291D1FABC087E43D4122CACE1CA30F9 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\ba3d70b651454c7d49b407b93663bfed\System.Xml.ni.dll
19:32:50.0346 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\ba3d70b651454c7d49b407b93663bfed\System.Xml.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0351 2608 [ A490B22BD077D42E385581047801B6B2 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\03dee80574f4ec770b6f77ca030ded6c\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
19:32:50.0351 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\03dee80574f4ec770b6f77ca030ded6c\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0356 2608 [ 86E4CC39C953D11EF57CF54C4DC78238 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
19:32:50.0356 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe - ok
19:32:50.0361 2608 [ C5B40AF88D4BF3C159F4C44D955A82C8 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IsdiInterop\b1c42974efc4c5bafca0bca592b4b0a7\IsdiInterop.ni.dll
19:32:50.0361 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IsdiInterop\b1c42974efc4c5bafca0bca592b4b0a7\IsdiInterop.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0366 2608 [ 7F79DA9E719D0774BDBC3622ABD3AFD9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
19:32:50.0366 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe - ok
19:32:50.0371 2608 [ 34739CAFB4DFEA7E6C8034E72CA47D2C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\ISDI.dll
19:32:50.0371 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\ISDI.dll - ok
19:32:50.0376 2608 [ D34A527493F39AF4491B3E909DC697CA ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcm90.dll
19:32:50.0377 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcm90.dll - ok
19:32:50.0381 2608 [ A0617B5753E31126AD29C03154F4F329 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Culture.dll
19:32:50.0381 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Culture.dll - ok
19:32:50.0387 2608 [ 75BCC4043512E41D83C8F224B168039C ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
19:32:50.0387 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll - ok
19:32:50.0392 2608 [ AA3B91B70E79BCE70AD3B190789B9574 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drttransport.dll
19:32:50.0392 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drttransport.dll - ok
19:32:50.0397 2608 [ B29280AA00BC34FEECDC0426B11B9DAC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RstrtMgr.dll
19:32:50.0397 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RstrtMgr.dll - ok
19:32:50.0403 2608 [ 2E7ADF9B0389CD94605717784D7E416A ] C:\Windows\System32\drttransport.dll
19:32:50.0403 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drttransport.dll - ok
19:32:50.0407 2608 [ EE29FCC244C8033E2F748D863DCBF378 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drt.dll
19:32:50.0408 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drt.dll - ok
19:32:50.0413 2608 [ C8CB301BF896C7C556BBE963FADF5BB6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons0009.dll
19:32:50.0413 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons0009.dll - ok
19:32:50.0417 2608 [ 01D585C95A0E752EFFB11EA899B0E387 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\46fce56db7685a586d3eeb7c373e3c1c\WindowsBase.ni.dll
19:32:50.0417 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\46fce56db7685a586d3eeb7c373e3c1c\WindowsBase.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0422 2608 [ 23F80FFF3059551A4114933CD6B6F0AE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvcPS.dll
19:32:50.0422 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvcPS.dll - ok
19:32:50.0426 2608 [ C57BC99A4467B3E8F1CC2184A3F46729 ] C:\Windows\System32\drt.dll
19:32:50.0426 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drt.dll - ok
19:32:50.0432 2608 [ C3A6ED4692E243B66D296A4E138586C9 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorCommon\0ac5296285b1a74de78ded1c844cfb60\IAStorCommon.ni.dll
19:32:50.0432 2608 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorCommon\0ac5296285b1a74de78ded1c844cfb60\IAStorCommon.ni.dll - ok
19:32:50.0436 2608 [ 148A733B93A2AC104280495DA09D3CC2 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0009.dll
19:32:50.0436 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0009.dll - ok
19:32:50.0441 2608 [ E17E0188BB90FAE42D83E98707EFA59C ] C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe
19:32:50.0441 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe - ok
19:32:50.0445 2608 [ 8444A7364D6877922049E99BF4B78C5C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ELSCore.dll
19:32:50.0445 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ELSCore.dll - ok
19:32:50.0450 2608 [ 3D7D2E825C63FF501E896CF008C70D75 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\csc.exe
19:32:50.0450 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\csc.exe - ok
19:32:50.0454 2608 [ 76D86E65FF7D10292886A1F2DB93A911 ] C:\Windows\System32\ELSCore.dll
19:32:50.0454 2608 C:\Windows\System32\ELSCore.dll - ok
19:32:50.0459 2608 [ 2B373B5F7E36B5ED5DA176D4400EF091 ] C:\Windows\System32\sppobjs.dll
19:32:50.0459 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sppobjs.dll - ok
19:32:50.0463 2608 [ 7B3FD36359DE5D2EE49D213CCAD13427 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elsTrans.dll
19:32:50.0464 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elsTrans.dll - ok
19:32:50.0468 2608 [ 12929BDE96189F4E968AD035573424F0 ] C:\Windows\System32\elsTrans.dll
19:32:50.0468 2608 C:\Windows\System32\elsTrans.dll - ok
19:32:50.0473 2608 [ FFF95479C7AB1550F0750A5D01744211 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spsys.sys
19:32:50.0473 2608 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spsys.sys - ok
19:32:50.0478 2608 [ C1B5307377C98F87E0152C44E9FF8DEE ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\cscomp.dll
19:32:50.0478 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\cscomp.dll - ok
19:32:50.0483 2608 [ F6F22291024906E43D135A4B1705FEAC ] C:\Windows\System32\sppwinob.dll
19:32:50.0483 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sppwinob.dll - ok
19:32:50.0487 2608 [ 02A2ED8497F437EA200DF3ACED255AFE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elslad.dll
19:32:50.0487 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elslad.dll - ok
19:32:50.0492 2608 [ D9EF901DCA379CFE914E9FA13B73B4C4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll
19:32:50.0492 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll - ok
19:32:50.0498 2608 [ AEE087CF7423BA44CC2DE03CC565E399 ] C:\Windows\System32\elslad.dll
19:32:50.0498 2608 C:\Windows\System32\elslad.dll - ok
19:32:50.0502 2608 [ 24FCC3CDAE327F632CB8696E1E40F772 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\alink.dll
19:32:50.0502 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\alink.dll - ok
19:32:50.0507 2608 [ 387A8A473ECC5BA02CF453277C1F3274 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mspatcha.dll
19:32:50.0507 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mspatcha.dll - ok
19:32:50.0511 2608 [ 617F6EC0AC677C685479C1D0D1E76C6F ] C:\Windows\System32\mspatcha.dll
19:32:50.0511 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mspatcha.dll - ok
19:32:50.0517 2608 [ 61B33014F2D2A4F9553F6EF64FB82E31 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData000c.dll
19:32:50.0517 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData000c.dll - ok
19:32:50.0522 2608 [ 51272A935F4F482A70F2A7D1C3A67AEE ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsData000c.dll
19:32:50.0522 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsData000c.dll - ok
19:32:50.0526 2608 [ E955300DF949977878C705EC8681009A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorpe.dll
19:32:50.0527 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorpe.dll - ok
19:32:50.0531 2608 [ ED797D8DC2C92401985D162E42FFA450 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\cvtres.exe
19:32:50.0531 2608 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\cvtres.exe - ok
19:32:50.0536 2608 [ 539C49CEBB3C50957AC8A09D95ECD880 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shfolder.dll
19:32:50.0536 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shfolder.dll - ok
19:32:50.0541 2608 [ AC7D0114246661B1E29A0939039157C5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons000c.dll
19:32:50.0541 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons000c.dll - ok
19:32:50.0547 2608 [ 3C06536A9AA332E9E0CEBDE5A596822A ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDPROV.DLL
19:32:50.0547 2608 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDPROV.DLL - ok
19:32:50.0554 2608 [ 0C15DB6FF927935F0ECA52FEEA40E6C2 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\wlidcli.dll
19:32:50.0555 2608 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\wlidcli.dll - ok
19:32:50.0560 2608 [ 9419ABF3163B6F0E3AD3DD2B381C879F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinSCard.dll
19:32:50.0560 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinSCard.dll - ok
19:32:50.0564 2608 [ C2142407A2BE3462247500849B3FF8C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000c.dll
19:32:50.0564 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000c.dll - ok
19:32:50.0569 2608 [ 7FE0D0C8F53735EA17C9AE93EFE7AD5A ] C:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll
19:32:50.0569 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll - ok
19:32:50.0574 2608 [ 28CAAA8B3DAC4604B6871F311C6B9F49 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0000.dll
19:32:50.0574 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0000.dll - ok
19:32:50.0579 2608 [ 11542EC1F1C53EDB3CCF5AADF4C9972F ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0000.dll
19:32:50.0579 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0000.dll - ok
19:32:50.0584 2608 [ D893D826ED60C7F53D7167F813407445 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\offfiltx.dll
19:32:50.0584 2608 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\offfiltx.dll - ok
19:32:50.0587 2608 [ 63B282FB2550893724647A359BA2323F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Query.dll
19:32:50.0587 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Query.dll - ok
19:32:50.0591 2608 [ FF2B106909EED48C536DA04742C0324A ] C:\Windows\System32\Query.dll
19:32:50.0591 2608 C:\Windows\System32\Query.dll - ok
19:32:50.0597 2608 [ D80B1075B69B57A3AB78F750CE463ECE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
19:32:50.0597 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe - ok
19:32:50.0601 2608 [ E9850D9D9670AAD8C532FE14525C20EB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\ACE.dll
19:32:50.0601 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\ACE.dll - ok
19:32:50.0606 2608 [ 2F0554C463601CAFBBF6410E7063B021 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\WsmanClient.dll
19:32:50.0606 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\WsmanClient.dll - ok
19:32:50.0611 2608 [ D510406C5AEFB51EF78C2CC758BDED56 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\Common.dll
19:32:50.0611 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\Common.dll - ok
19:32:50.0616 2608 [ F056D20DEDBE9DEAAA99109493AA4625 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\GmsCommon.dll
19:32:50.0616 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\GmsCommon.dll - ok
19:32:50.0621 2608 [ 347AAE83C7C7B787CED89544532AA47D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll
19:32:50.0621 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll - ok
19:32:50.0626 2608 [ FC3001B4B9DF50B61F3CCA615759EFE7 ] C:\Windows\System32\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll
19:32:50.0626 2608 C:\Windows\System32\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll - ok
19:32:50.0631 2608 [ 29950C14F1492B9983E23DBD9512855F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\Configurator.dll
19:32:50.0631 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\Configurator.dll - ok
19:32:50.0636 2608 [ E5D24AF84EAA3FF993D2C9F1574311E5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\EventManager.dll
19:32:50.0636 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\EventManager.dll - ok
19:32:50.0641 2608 [ 9FF661D2B4AD7C7F618A252E56F7AA86 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\StatusEventHandler.dll
19:32:50.0641 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\StatusEventHandler.dll - ok
19:32:50.0647 2608 [ FDBA1DEC4F9BE4274A00B9B850C63484 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mf.dll
19:32:50.0647 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mf.dll - ok
19:32:50.0651 2608 [ 20ECAC7791DCBA69121631CB627E5A96 ] C:\Windows\System32\mf.dll
19:32:50.0651 2608 C:\Windows\System32\mf.dll - ok
19:32:50.0655 2608 [ A79FFFBA93697FB09584F11BD09AB636 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0018.dll
19:32:50.0655 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0018.dll - ok
19:32:50.0660 2608 [ 9BDB62D5C4B3AE8807CB61F7503784E7 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0018.dll
19:32:50.0660 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0018.dll - ok
19:32:50.0664 2608 [ A4308D8E2B90C3365B124AD2448ED1A2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons0018.dll
19:32:50.0664 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons0018.dll - ok
19:32:50.0669 2608 [ 3A84190D1D472A3BB9CC4AF141326F13 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0018.dll
19:32:50.0669 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0018.dll - ok
19:32:50.0673 2608 [ 0BDF121EBD33DA510BD82051C795E199 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0003.dll
19:32:50.0674 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0003.dll - ok
19:32:50.0678 2608 [ 28943370E3AF1D34D77D22911F891213 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0003.dll
19:32:50.0678 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0003.dll - ok
19:32:50.0683 2608 [ E08BD8A403E169971B499E59203B0FB8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons0003.dll
19:32:50.0683 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons0003.dll - ok
19:32:50.0688 2608 [ 4F0429B763D05E721C0DD50693B7EFBE ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0003.dll
19:32:50.0688 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0003.dll - ok
19:32:50.0693 2608 [ D8F67CCCCF4DE5EBD0E1F79121AFA79E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0010.dll
19:32:50.0693 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsData0010.dll - ok
19:32:50.0697 2608 [ 2B0605ABC47532155FFBFDC1693317D8 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0010.dll
19:32:50.0697 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0010.dll - ok
19:32:50.0703 2608 [ 8EA11B7DF3200D72D10FB7D33F750EF4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons0010.dll
19:32:50.0703 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NlsLexicons0010.dll - ok
19:32:50.0708 2608 [ 362ACF8F7476637A5F76BE5953F4F258 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0010.dll
19:32:50.0708 2608 C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0010.dll - ok
19:32:50.0712 2608 [ F175E53C7C3B25A9029A131FB578B155 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscinterop.dll
19:32:50.0712 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscinterop.dll - ok
19:32:50.0718 2608 [ 81252AA3B13743020BCF2089A5A0D911 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscinterop.dll
19:32:50.0718 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wscinterop.dll - ok
19:32:50.0722 2608 [ 218A400108F280428FA22282D3268BBC ] C:\Windows\System32\wscapi.dll
19:32:50.0722 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wscapi.dll - ok
19:32:50.0726 2608 [ 7FD5532C142DB6C9CC47AA4DCF71FDEC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscui.cpl
19:32:50.0726 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscui.cpl - ok
19:32:50.0731 2608 [ DF50DAE4C547285E4997A0C61063B632 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscui.cpl
19:32:50.0731 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wscui.cpl - ok
19:32:50.0736 2608 [ F9959237F106F2B2609E61A290C0652E ] C:\Windows\System32\werconcpl.dll
19:32:50.0736 2608 C:\Windows\System32\werconcpl.dll - ok
19:32:50.0741 2608 [ 7E591867422DC788B9E5BD337A669A08 ] C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
19:32:50.0741 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll - ok
19:32:50.0746 2608 [ 57CE9D8350B1DD76EEC596C423C3C0BC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hcproviders.dll
19:32:50.0746 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hcproviders.dll - ok
19:32:50.0750 2608 [ 809AE7D4ACE06BBCF621E5C504BF6FC8 ] C:\Windows\System32\hcproviders.dll
19:32:50.0750 2608 C:\Windows\System32\hcproviders.dll - ok
19:32:50.0755 2608 [ 39E9AACC4C5FB3C3C0B12DE6D491553D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
19:32:50.0755 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecsExt.dll - ok
19:32:50.0760 2608 [ 80C834BA6B844C4B717F2465C4E8EC0F ] C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
19:32:50.0760 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll - ok
19:32:50.0764 2608 [ 0D893F8D145D3B125B0226727C243A69 ] C:\Windows\System32\security.dll
19:32:50.0764 2608 C:\Windows\System32\security.dll - ok
19:32:50.0769 2608 [ 19F75D71E4256F5113D64CE2BB66B838 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
19:32:50.0769 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll - ok
19:32:50.0773 2608 [ B6D6886149573278CBA6ABD44C4317F5 ] C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
19:32:50.0774 2608 C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll - ok
19:32:50.0778 2608 [ 8E4B58E12B3FA65ED1462846906E0B59 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sppc.dll
19:32:50.0778 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sppc.dll - ok
19:32:50.0782 2608 [ DB76DB15EFC6E4D1153A6C5BC895948D ] C:\Windows\System32\sppc.dll
19:32:50.0782 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sppc.dll - ok
19:32:50.0787 2608 [ 4FE6AA4422BEC5DC3995051C670FFB26 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advpack.dll
19:32:50.0787 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advpack.dll - ok
19:32:50.0791 2608 [ 5FBD7BEC6CD3DCAA6A87A7F70CE8AF44 ] C:\Windows\System32\advpack.dll
19:32:50.0791 2608 C:\Windows\System32\advpack.dll - ok
19:32:50.0796 2608 [ 773212B2AAA24C1E31F10246B15B276C ] C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
19:32:50.0796 2608 C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe - ok
19:32:50.0801 2608 [ 9297F004FCE79FB7B26DAC6968FB5FEB ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_678566b7ddea04a5\DrUpdate.dll
19:32:50.0801 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_678566b7ddea04a5\DrUpdate.dll - ok
19:32:50.0806 2608 [ BBED6A14692C48279F88B3127206A1BA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sxsstore.dll
19:32:50.0806 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sxsstore.dll - ok
19:32:50.0810 2608 [ A81331D7EB6C5D1F7B1E4E4FC15F3EC0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srclient.dll
19:32:50.0810 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srclient.dll - ok
19:32:50.0815 2608 [ 943F48CC3A59169E52A054946C2F59B8 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wrpint.dll
19:32:50.0815 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wrpint.dll - ok
19:32:50.0820 2608 [ 02F7B0B09BC4BF79F7A599066B29C293 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_678566b7ddea04a5\wrpint.dll
19:32:50.0821 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_678566b7ddea04a5\wrpint.dll - ok
19:32:50.0826 2608 [ AC61CBEF0376F080588968476D063D45 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\smipi.dll
19:32:50.0826 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\smipi.dll - ok
19:32:50.0831 2608 [ 288ADDED26C80FDC135CAB4340161686 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\CbsCore.dll
19:32:50.0831 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\CbsCore.dll - ok
19:32:50.0836 2608 [ 6369F960C28A16F4502C480EEDE3652C ] C:\Windows\System32\dpx.dll
19:32:50.0836 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dpx.dll - ok
19:32:50.0839 2608 [ 0C0DF0F05BAEA320FA301F34E256E08B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dpx.dll
19:32:50.0839 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dpx.dll - ok
19:32:50.0844 2608 [ 7957A194B8421BC070FABBF1C55DB68B ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wcp.dll
19:32:50.0844 2608 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wcp.dll - ok
19:32:50.0849 2608 [ FC6C5D860CDB82411DA626821201BDF0 ] C:\Windows\System32\srclient.dll
19:32:50.0849 2608 C:\Windows\System32\srclient.dll - ok
19:32:50.0853 2608 [ 971A36C4827AD1AE2A54E6407478921A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spp.dll
19:32:50.0853 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spp.dll - ok
19:32:50.0857 2608 [ B7AC66C1CCD87D7C49256B5451DED4FA ] C:\Windows\System32\spp.dll
19:32:50.0857 2608 C:\Windows\System32\spp.dll - ok
19:32:50.0862 2608 [ 6685DD5CC357D45EEE30FD089E8A111A ] C:\Windows\System32\sxsstore.dll
19:32:50.0862 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sxsstore.dll - ok
19:32:50.0867 2608 [ D485D1BE97777617B186FC8095F58421 ] C:\Windows\servicing\CbsApi.dll
19:32:50.0867 2608 C:\Windows\servicing\CbsApi.dll - ok
19:32:50.0872 2608 [ 52799EAD792B0E9AE7FD4BA5BD18FE5C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WMIADAP.exe
19:32:50.0872 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WMIADAP.exe - ok
19:32:50.0876 2608 [ 005247E3057BC5D5C3F8C6F886FFC10C ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIADAP.exe
19:32:50.0876 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIADAP.exe - ok
19:32:50.0881 2608 [ 529879612A7FAE235914E3AA6A9A669C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\loadperf.dll
19:32:50.0881 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\loadperf.dll - ok
19:32:50.0886 2608 [ 9FE3ED67345F0FF829A4A53B90E09672 ] C:\Windows\System32\loadperf.dll
19:32:50.0886 2608 C:\Windows\System32\loadperf.dll - ok
19:32:50.0891 2608 [ 87F664BF0B8728382D03B2126127DC98 ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswAR.dll
19:32:50.0891 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswAR.dll - ok
19:32:50.0895 2608 [ 9C376F42BDE37F18D0A39AF7415D9BE6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
19:32:50.0895 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe - ok
19:32:50.0903 2608 [ 730D87DF83F82967DA6EA893263E0D16 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozglue.dll
19:32:50.0903 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozglue.dll - ok
19:32:50.0906 2608 [ 5C94FF7FABE1A23C9EF651D89C1FBDED ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nspr4.dll
19:32:50.0906 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nspr4.dll - ok
19:32:50.0911 2608 [ 21FA8728B0E6D2D00063987BBC7C33E9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plc4.dll
19:32:50.0911 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plc4.dll - ok
19:32:50.0915 2608 [ 4EE96E9788C2C74353315DB612253D03 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plds4.dll
19:32:50.0915 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plds4.dll - ok
19:32:50.0921 2608 [ 32510F1FA8D3327BE3B29DBC4B01B3CB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozalloc.dll
19:32:50.0921 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozalloc.dll - ok
19:32:50.0925 2608 [ E013596DCCEC82B05B166523B91265AD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozsqlite3.dll
19:32:50.0925 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozsqlite3.dll - ok
19:32:50.0931 2608 [ 8B0FAFC68CB2674CFAF7B9E70464FDBB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nssutil3.dll
19:32:50.0931 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nssutil3.dll - ok
19:32:50.0935 2608 [ D5E323543C0A1A9FEBC324519EFE2EC8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\smime3.dll
19:32:50.0935 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\smime3.dll - ok
19:32:50.0939 2608 [ F18042C3223D6AAAF30346506463516E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll
19:32:50.0939 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll - ok
19:32:50.0947 2608 [ 81F08948A0F1475894C99D4D19A158A8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wshqos.dll
19:32:50.0948 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wshqos.dll - ok
19:32:50.0951 2608 [ 9C36A3CA80F9B204C670336D344F5DF8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll
19:32:50.0951 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll - ok
19:32:50.0956 2608 [ 35CEDE6439FF0D8903223A0817FFE46C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
19:32:50.0956 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll - ok
19:32:50.0961 2608 [ 67EC459E42D3081DD8FD34356F7CAFC1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\msvcr100.dll
19:32:50.0961 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\msvcr100.dll - ok
19:32:50.0966 2608 [ 84EAABD444291C9E6A845AF2A1CE1523 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\softokn3.dll
19:32:50.0966 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\softokn3.dll - ok
19:32:50.0971 2608 [ 49AD92A2247654C4A2A95081ACE07B93 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nss3.dll
19:32:50.0971 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nss3.dll - ok
19:32:50.0975 2608 [ A586CAB4FB1DE3872C2D6E153E961D3B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\ssl3.dll
19:32:50.0975 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\ssl3.dll - ok
19:32:50.0983 2608 [ 4B70B15F477972E0189BE25F4573DB80 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll
19:32:50.0983 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll - ok
19:32:50.0987 2608 [ 03E9314004F504A14A61C3D364B62F66 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\msvcp100.dll
19:32:50.0987 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\msvcp100.dll - ok
19:32:50.0992 2608 [ 4AB72BB5D7FE5163D3AF85050351EDCB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\gkmedias.dll
19:32:50.0992 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\gkmedias.dll - ok
19:32:50.0996 2608 [ CD4B4E5652377E441688377D300E62A8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\xpcom.dll
19:32:50.0996 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\xpcom.dll - ok
19:32:51.0001 2608 [ A29D734F650F958424743BE3BAA052C8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
19:32:51.0001 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll - ok
19:32:51.0006 2608 [ FCFCADA2B35D0599DC485F06DED21788 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
19:32:51.0006 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components\browsercomps.dll - ok
19:32:51.0010 2608 [ A2631C4465BBCE72B7E371DFB924A9D3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\feclient.dll
19:32:51.0010 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\feclient.dll - ok
19:32:51.0015 2608 [ 0184F90FFC63A966980C5FDA68948FBC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\igd10umd32.dll
19:32:51.0015 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\igd10umd32.dll - ok
19:32:51.0020 2608 [ 2DE90400A63818FA38C4C5C9ADB166BF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll
19:32:51.0020 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll - ok
19:32:51.0024 2608 [ 2572E1F0254E2267E97DE1B15D099EC4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10.dll
19:32:51.0024 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10.dll - ok
19:32:51.0030 2608 [ 547F78746F20901C770E8653B242217C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10core.dll
19:32:51.0030 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10core.dll - ok
19:32:51.0034 2608 [ 7F6EC840E0954055D58CD57B6ACA9D92 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
19:32:51.0034 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe - ok
19:32:51.0039 2608 [ CA20F4239DDDE1D62713EE3D6B21C978 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz\plugins\npWCX.dll
19:32:51.0039 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz\plugins\npWCX.dll - ok
19:32:51.0043 2608 [ DD31BE71EBBF9BB9342AA8811956C2F0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nssdbm3.dll
19:32:51.0043 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nssdbm3.dll - ok
19:32:51.0048 2608 [ AF68099C841EE4BE1C19458D41664A77 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\freebl3.dll
19:32:51.0048 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\freebl3.dll - ok
19:32:51.0053 2608 [ 6B77AC593EEFE2D7E855CA691F4A5C84 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nssckbi.dll
19:32:51.0053 2608 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\nssckbi.dll - ok
19:32:51.0058 2608 [ 2ED65CF5725FCD0DFD40F87782AE37D5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_265.dll
19:32:51.0058 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_265.dll - ok
19:32:51.0062 2608 [ 3BF801ED38CFD8CDD3EDEDBB47F073AB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_265.exe
19:32:51.0062 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_265.exe - ok
19:32:51.0067 2608 [ 816B681CC308FAA128EDCB90643DCED7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\icm32.dll
19:32:51.0068 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\icm32.dll - ok
19:32:51.0072 2608 [ A943D670747778C7597987A4B5B9A679 ] C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe
19:32:51.0072 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe - ok
19:32:51.0076 2608 [ F1E9A22C1D4F5D3AC7BA555D4E95329C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sud.dll
19:32:51.0076 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sud.dll - ok
19:32:51.0084 2608 [ 8BCF1DCE05F4494C8891F33EEA450D0A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdc.dll
19:32:51.0084 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdc.dll - ok
19:32:51.0093 2608 [ EAFC149CD3BD78C443E31BB157841197 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tbs.dll
19:32:51.0093 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tbs.dll - ok
19:32:51.0099 2608 [ 53DA0477158774940C7FB45AC70645AA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clb.dll
19:32:51.0099 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clb.dll - ok
19:32:51.0103 2608 [ 8D47D01378347889A662D54037A988CC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tdh.dll
19:32:51.0103 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tdh.dll - ok
19:32:51.0113 2608 [ 737AFC772243C75E6AD17A7A8E8E23F9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fms.dll
19:32:51.0113 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fms.dll - ok
19:32:51.0119 2608 [ DCB7FCDCC97F87360F75D77425B81737 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Sens.dll
19:32:51.0119 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Sens.dll - ok
19:32:51.0125 2608 [ F93C84B307573327779AE0DA41115957 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ulib.dll
19:32:51.0125 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ulib.dll - ok
19:32:51.0131 2608 [ 079D12BFED9E3E03D02A44BAF8FFA3A9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\desk.cpl
19:32:51.0131 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\desk.cpl - ok
19:32:51.0137 2608 [ 7D44EE5DBCC3A6E90EB60EDF72B66D99 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apds.dll
19:32:51.0137 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apds.dll - ok
19:32:51.0140 2608 [ 21B62252D283FBF75A5F67849EBD9B2E ] C:\Windows\System32\WFSR.dll
19:32:51.0140 2608 C:\Windows\System32\WFSR.dll - ok
19:32:51.0144 2608 [ E8C2C855AADAEEA8CBB879246BFA7B9E ] C:\Windows\System32\batt.dll
19:32:51.0144 2608 C:\Windows\System32\batt.dll - ok
19:32:51.0149 2608 [ F748F53FE09D21D8ECBB6421E6792024 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\onex.dll
19:32:51.0149 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\onex.dll - ok
19:32:51.0153 2608 [ BA2B249CD7C8CE15E1A8D69ECAEE5FA3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\main.cpl
19:32:51.0153 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\main.cpl - ok
19:32:51.0158 2608 [ 2E2C17DF779AD51A7209754685B010A1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apss.dll
19:32:51.0158 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apss.dll - ok
19:32:51.0162 2608 [ 7222995615BF93B628DCEA4BD6CCACF7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ubpm.dll
19:32:51.0162 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ubpm.dll - ok
19:32:51.0168 2608 [ 061CBB1058A10C0875D18CAFF835AE97 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe
19:32:51.0168 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe - ok
19:32:51.0172 2608 [ 31DF8B79EF2B1985FFBB113D7A03B0AA ] C:\Windows\System32\bthci.dll
19:32:51.0172 2608 C:\Windows\System32\bthci.dll - ok
19:32:51.0177 2608 [ 53E054880ADBB856ECE6EB10EDBB8A32 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mmsys.cpl
19:32:51.0177 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mmsys.cpl - ok
19:32:51.0182 2608 [ 1F4C97B6D0BD2515BCDF8B15DC65F2E3 ] C:\Windows\System32\sccls.dll
19:32:51.0182 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sccls.dll - ok
19:32:51.0186 2608 [ D29E45078CF4020CE0AAC82EC652D1EA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TSpkg.dll
19:32:51.0186 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TSpkg.dll - ok
19:32:51.0191 2608 [ 37CC990D4E2CDFAE12AC47F6B620FC13 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pku2u.dll
19:32:51.0191 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pku2u.dll - ok
19:32:51.0194 2608 [ DAB5808E0C26740577AE67878A87136E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aclui.dll
19:32:51.0194 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aclui.dll - ok
19:32:51.0199 2608 [ C9708C9F3DBA3DBFB1D2FEE1E9DABAD0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\twext.dll
19:32:51.0199 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\twext.dll - ok
19:32:51.0203 2608 [ 25ECEE9FE6D1E638E3980F71E77DB32C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapp.exe
19:32:51.0203 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapp.exe - ok
19:32:51.0208 2608 [ E7B1B5D5A1D1E4C77AE995D725A1FEE5 ] C:\Windows\System32\sdcpl.dll
19:32:51.0208 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sdcpl.dll - ok
19:32:51.0215 2608 [ 987323F0247D023AD1AE52195540ECE0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssvp.dll
19:32:51.0215 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssvp.dll - ok
19:32:51.0218 2608 [ 387E72E739E15E3D37907A86D9FF98E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\KMSVC.DLL
19:32:51.0218 2608 C:\Windows\System32\KMSVC.DLL - ok
19:32:51.0223 2608 [ EB7B4563D6D20FC663F15FE8581D0BF2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dmocx.dll
19:32:51.0223 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dmocx.dll - ok
19:32:51.0227 2608 [ C555046481601ED19920F2D3E76B8A36 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tsgqec.dll
19:32:51.0227 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tsgqec.dll - ok
19:32:51.0233 2608 [ 7AA994D0757EF3FDB4F3F7656E1E4D60 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dfscli.dll
19:32:51.0233 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dfscli.dll - ok
19:32:51.0238 2608 [ 414DA952A35BF5D50192E28263B40577 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shsvcs.dll
19:32:51.0238 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shsvcs.dll - ok
19:32:51.0242 2608 [ 1D1EAA16D193C6A2D45981ED3914D22A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimtf.dll
19:32:51.0243 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimtf.dll - ok
19:32:51.0247 2608 [ BF6BF2F25C73CB4A5204DCC1924A8A14 ] C:\Windows\System32\sti_ci.dll
19:32:51.0248 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sti_ci.dll - ok
19:32:51.0252 2608 [ E8F6851E4600CD3674422487EE240941 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wshext.dll
19:32:51.0252 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wshext.dll - ok
19:32:51.0256 2608 [ AF75DBA674E55221B7A055B0A4345F16 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\keyiso.dll
19:32:51.0256 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\keyiso.dll - ok
19:32:51.0260 2608 [ 01073F2BA36792C9BFD1BD622A6247B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\wpccpl.dll
19:32:51.0260 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wpccpl.dll - ok
19:32:51.0265 2608 [ 7D34AF98A706230CC2DEDFE0CABF87AB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbc32.dll
19:32:51.0265 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbc32.dll - ok
19:32:51.0270 2608 [ F5F9CB23EDBF2C77AAE5A2A2FC4FC333 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devmgr.dll
19:32:51.0270 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devmgr.dll - ok
19:32:51.0274 2608 [ F41831D2A3D6E2152525EA3F75316ACD ] C:\Windows\System32\wpd_ci.dll
19:32:51.0275 2608 C:\Windows\System32\wpd_ci.dll - ok
19:32:51.0279 2608 [ 3FAD263CE1E2A6FFF40D00043B2275E3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winbio.dll
19:32:51.0279 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winbio.dll - ok
19:32:51.0283 2608 [ 69A1D7C29CFF256BECBD4E39E2159636 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scrrun.dll
19:32:51.0283 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scrrun.dll - ok
19:32:51.0288 2608 [ A6154A954F08E99D27CEA4D3B9563172 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\newdev.dll
19:32:51.0288 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\newdev.dll - ok
19:32:51.0292 2608 [ 894611A2264EE383F14C67660CE1D0F2 ] C:\Windows\System32\dispci.dll
19:32:51.0292 2608 C:\Windows\System32\dispci.dll - ok
19:32:51.0296 2608 [ 2607A85B6466C0110EA8ABB9D8CC83FC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regapi.dll
19:32:51.0297 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regapi.dll - ok
19:32:51.0301 2608 [ C9905EA4C326DAB778B9297BA5BD1889 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wermgr.exe
19:32:51.0301 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wermgr.exe - ok
19:32:51.0306 2608 [ 808D8A8B2A3074002852BC856D419576 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comres.dll
19:32:51.0306 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comres.dll - ok
19:32:51.0311 2608 [ 24CAEDCD73B5B0E22226283B7B2468C7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc42u.dll
19:32:51.0311 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc42u.dll - ok
19:32:51.0315 2608 [ 250AA41DE690561AF1282D598914564C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scesrv.dll
19:32:51.0315 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scesrv.dll - ok
19:32:51.0320 2608 [ CFD8B8537036CF35F6254192997A4D8E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shgina.dll
19:32:51.0320 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shgina.dll - ok
19:32:51.0327 2608 [ 9FA14FFC9150B48C5D582DCF6A79D6F2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EAPQEC.DLL
19:32:51.0327 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EAPQEC.DLL - ok
19:32:51.0330 2608 [ A12829E9974F57E9B5DBFEA7C93190F6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UXInit.dll
19:32:51.0330 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UXInit.dll - ok
19:32:51.0334 2608 [ 7E236CC26FF0C2513819FA453E2C5371 ] C:\Windows\System32\icaapi.dll
19:32:51.0334 2608 C:\Windows\System32\icaapi.dll - ok
19:32:51.0337 2608 [ 5E8E869E1342308752A37A2C90CCA79D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
19:32:51.0337 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll - ok
19:32:51.0342 2608 [ 57A51217581614DE07F30E34D6BB4993 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscdll.dll
19:32:51.0342 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscdll.dll - ok
19:32:51.0346 2608 [ 20A20A911CD79A6F6839167149A05668 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\syncui.dll
19:32:51.0346 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\syncui.dll - ok
19:32:51.0352 2608 [ 8124944EC89D6A1815E4E53F5B96AAF4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scecli.dll
19:32:51.0352 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scecli.dll - ok
19:32:51.0356 2608 [ E343CABBD8D600ABAF3F11625D33B3D0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netjoin.dll
19:32:51.0356 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netjoin.dll - ok
19:32:51.0361 2608 [ A2C5A505398A160AF30121E307AE996E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
19:32:51.0361 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll - ok
19:32:51.0365 2608 [ B5C5DCAD3899512020D135600129D665 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe
19:32:51.0366 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe - ok
19:32:51.0371 2608 [ 497E59D9F01C6F247E72222A61835119 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmcore.dll
19:32:51.0371 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmcore.dll - ok
19:32:51.0375 2608 [ ABA457BFC7EC0B5E130B2F1E0F549DFF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcint.dll
19:32:51.0375 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcint.dll - ok
19:32:51.0380 2608 [ 00D7AB9A8E5C9A84CFCA19AD9E583E6F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mmcbase.dll
19:32:51.0380 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mmcbase.dll - ok
19:32:51.0385 2608 [ 04A8B2F67825380BC0C7C46D56776133 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll
19:32:51.0385 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll - ok
19:32:51.0389 2608 [ 14558D849EC14160AC3DACD8AC36E10A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Display.dll
19:32:51.0389 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Display.dll - ok
19:32:51.0394 2608 [ 2E648163254233755035B46DD7B89123 ] C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
19:32:51.0394 2608 C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll - ok
19:32:51.0399 2608 [ 2BC6F6A1992B3A77F5F41432CA6B3B6B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hidserv.dll
19:32:51.0399 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hidserv.dll - ok
19:32:51.0404 2608 [ A205B7A5D8E4AE6E8DE7B313C7FC3FA4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mdminst.dll
19:32:51.0404 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mdminst.dll - ok
19:32:51.0409 2608 [ 82A9C6ADDCC4D392293AF15C09192DEC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ifsutil.dll
19:32:51.0409 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ifsutil.dll - ok
19:32:51.0413 2608 [ 98ECA04A6B5319043583FE00FC3C22EE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\synceng.dll
19:32:51.0413 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\synceng.dll - ok
19:32:51.0418 2608 [ 77B1471A490B53B24EFE136F09F76550 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d8thk.dll
19:32:51.0418 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d8thk.dll - ok
19:32:51.0423 2608 [ 68563AC389F92EE79F1C714288BA1DCE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll
19:32:51.0423 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll - ok
19:32:51.0427 2608 [ 0450CF487ECD8A67B56F59F9A96D024D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdigest.dll
19:32:51.0427 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdigest.dll - ok
19:32:51.0432 2608 [ 909B0DC6134C1AF9E1E242F87008B5E1 ] C:\Windows\System32\McxDriv.dll
19:32:51.0432 2608 C:\Windows\System32\McxDriv.dll - ok
19:32:51.0437 2608 [ 69C81451DCE63069A036FBF646A86996 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fontext.dll
19:32:51.0437 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fontext.dll - ok
19:32:51.0441 2608 [ 2765B91A9EE086C20B451E80D2709CC9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DHCPQEC.DLL
19:32:51.0441 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DHCPQEC.DLL - ok
19:32:51.0446 2608 [ 1C9D80CC3849B3788048078C26486E1A ] C:\Windows\System32\w32time.dll
19:32:51.0446 2608 C:\Windows\System32\w32time.dll - ok
19:32:51.0450 2608 [ 4AE380F39A0032EAB7DD953030B26D28 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SessEnv.dll
19:32:51.0450 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SessEnv.dll - ok
19:32:51.0455 2608 [ 5992A9DF57FD5E6960FDCC2DB69867F7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\themeui.dll
19:32:51.0455 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\themeui.dll - ok
19:32:51.0460 2608 [ DC50B0FE1C3F654AC25B5484BF3A458C ] C:\Windows\System32\DiagCpl.dll
19:32:51.0460 2608 C:\Windows\System32\DiagCpl.dll - ok
19:32:51.0465 2608 [ 3EEC0FB1DDD317AA1E8933B912439736 ] C:\Windows\System32\MdSched.exe
19:32:51.0465 2608 C:\Windows\System32\MdSched.exe - ok
19:32:51.0469 2608 [ FFE4BEC5C187C426A17AE76A773063A6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasplap.dll
19:32:51.0469 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasplap.dll - ok
19:32:51.0476 2608 [ 83EDF12A090F0B66CDC9F7390A701521 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fontsub.dll
19:32:51.0476 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fontsub.dll - ok
19:32:51.0479 2608 [ 51F5CC1E7DA3D9C664C2D0D61F315E06 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\adsldpc.dll
19:32:51.0479 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\adsldpc.dll - ok
19:32:51.0484 2608 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F ] C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
19:32:51.0484 2608 C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll - ok
19:32:51.0491 2608 [ 432BE6CF7311062633459EEF6B242FB5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regsvr32.exe
19:32:51.0491 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regsvr32.exe - ok
19:32:51.0494 2608 [ 6DCFAEC6D1334AA6CDF8961DB4633CBF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\negoexts.dll
19:32:51.0494 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\negoexts.dll - ok
19:32:51.0499 2608 [ E9E01EB683C132F7FA27CD607B8A2B63 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore.dll
19:32:51.0499 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore.dll - ok
19:32:51.0504 2608 [ F0FEFB0B5D25A75D478A4317139D937E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
19:32:51.0504 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll - ok
19:32:51.0508 2608 [ 6435B29D2018CFAD173BD50AE8F8D5DD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iscsicpl.exe
19:32:51.0509 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iscsicpl.exe - ok
19:32:51.0513 2608 [ A29E036A5A3B37C7530F3EA1CF385129 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsmproxy.dll
19:32:51.0513 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsmproxy.dll - ok
19:32:51.0519 2608 [ 50AF423CC8915B0010F0A96BF78672E9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prncache.dll
19:32:51.0519 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prncache.dll - ok
19:32:51.0523 2608 [ 5E7A2CF7719161C5E6C0E47D67AD45AE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
19:32:51.0523 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll - ok
19:32:51.0528 2608 [ A3E23DD82AA7963D9F7D184BEEEE5448 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\filemgmt.dll
19:32:51.0528 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\filemgmt.dll - ok
19:32:51.0533 2608 [ E19D102BAF266F34592F7C742FBFA886 ] C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe
19:32:51.0533 2608 C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe - ok
19:32:51.0539 2608 [ 9A892B3439884C62B04718F0303A49E9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eapphost.dll
19:32:51.0539 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eapphost.dll - ok
19:32:51.0543 2608 [ 6A1B51F414E2F83ECC2B9AFA0121FEF6 ] C:\Windows\System32\sysclass.dll
19:32:51.0543 2608 C:\Windows\System32\sysclass.dll - ok
19:32:51.0548 2608 [ F945ADCEF203E6104AEC8EC9C337CFD0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iscsicpl.dll
19:32:51.0548 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iscsicpl.dll - ok
19:32:51.0553 2608 [ 61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe
19:32:51.0553 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe - ok
19:32:51.0557 2608 [ 06E771AA596B8761107AB57E99F128D7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsvc.dll
19:32:51.0557 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsvc.dll - ok
19:32:51.0562 2608 [ 0BBDB0F5A25A2FE0502F44CA7D04AB61 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mycomput.dll
19:32:51.0562 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mycomput.dll - ok
19:32:51.0566 2608 [ 36B8D5903CEEF0AA42A1EE002BD27FF1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vaultcli.dll
19:32:51.0566 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vaultcli.dll - ok
19:32:51.0571 2608 [ 59B7280D73906B43B13B273A1F9CC3DD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xpsrchvw.exe
19:32:51.0571 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xpsrchvw.exe - ok
19:32:51.0577 2608 [ 81241E7723D5675AF6E27A7F0E7F3324 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AuthFWGP.dll
19:32:51.0577 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AuthFWGP.dll - ok
19:32:51.0583 2608 [ 76B5A48D429D29F69485BD314B9866A6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcad32.exe
19:32:51.0584 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcad32.exe - ok
19:32:51.0589 2608 [ 90FB1802D488FFA9029854A77D4F3F27 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaccrc.dll
19:32:51.0590 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaccrc.dll - ok
19:32:51.0594 2608 [ 3925944734DFC5D2253F3DC5923F797D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powercpl.dll
19:32:51.0594 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powercpl.dll - ok
19:32:51.0597 2608 [ CA75367CE419922291A11227E32FBA0C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsecedit.dll
19:32:51.0597 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsecedit.dll - ok
19:32:51.0602 2608 [ 50BA656134F78AF64E4DD3C8B6FEFD7E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cngaudit.dll
19:32:51.0602 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cngaudit.dll - ok
19:32:51.0607 2608 [ C1809B9907ADEDAF16F50C894100883B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netlogon.dll
19:32:51.0607 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netlogon.dll - ok
19:32:51.0611 2608 [ 990A58A0B01720E419B55EFC5FF387F8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore6.dll
19:32:51.0611 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore6.dll - ok
19:32:51.0616 2608 [ F0112F2DDAC14DFD4B3A69BB0164D005 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskbarcpl.dll
19:32:51.0616 2608 C:\Windows\System32\taskbarcpl.dll - ok
19:32:51.0621 2608 [ E8CB091A918C1C687B087389D9A66B39 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensorsCpl.dll
19:32:51.0621 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensorsCpl.dll - ok
19:32:51.0626 2608 [ F58516E2DC0D963EF70D6BFC21FD82C4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PlaySndSrv.dll
19:32:51.0626 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PlaySndSrv.dll - ok
19:32:51.0630 2608 [ 5B236296E233CAA6BF86BE0C6501A224 ] C:\Windows\System32\rdpcorekmts.dll
19:32:51.0631 2608 C:\Windows\System32\rdpcorekmts.dll - ok
19:32:51.0635 2608 [ 54AF46DC37E63E1E85EB619033953309 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10level9.dll
19:32:51.0636 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10level9.dll - ok
19:32:51.0640 2608 [ E59F08ED9D2A128CE436BBFC232247F6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\BioCredProv.dll
19:32:51.0640 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\BioCredProv.dll - ok
19:32:51.0644 2608 [ 2A39F32E0067CBF221611FE1FA8C6D8F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DeviceCenter.dll
19:32:51.0645 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DeviceCenter.dll - ok
19:32:51.0649 2608 [ B72F77DA5A69F5626696182E17B503BA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\miguiresource.dll
19:32:51.0649 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\miguiresource.dll - ok
19:32:51.0654 2608 [ 6F6759407B843B99E0367036632EC798 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\HelpPaneProxy.dll
19:32:51.0655 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\HelpPaneProxy.dll - ok
19:32:51.0659 2608 [ 6A1E8DEB746912DF47CF651E138401D7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\StructuredQuery.dll
19:32:51.0659 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\StructuredQuery.dll - ok
19:32:51.0663 2608 [ 54DEFF61C4E6AF1581DA2F236154BA4C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenterCPL.dll
19:32:51.0663 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenterCPL.dll - ok
19:32:51.0668 2608 [ 523CF74A52C9A1762DA8B83AEE734498 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IconCodecService.dll
19:32:51.0668 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IconCodecService.dll - ok
19:32:51.0673 2608 [ 45C0DF404182850C21749AF7763C095F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\accessibilitycpl.dll
19:32:51.0673 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\accessibilitycpl.dll - ok
19:32:51.0678 2608 [ 6D8CACF3B1B54943EFCF420C2D667B37 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certCredProvider.dll
19:32:51.0678 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certCredProvider.dll - ok
19:32:51.0683 2608 [ 84897874906481E0B3F4045DAD90D69F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallControlPanel.dll
19:32:51.0683 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallControlPanel.dll - ok
19:32:51.0687 2608 [ 05BF975CA428E04B462FB90841B37C95 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
19:32:51.0687 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll - ok
19:32:51.0691 2608 [ 350E87B7881905BE049874C22D667239 ] C:\Windows\System32\AuxiliaryDisplayClassInstaller.dll
19:32:51.0692 2608 C:\Windows\System32\AuxiliaryDisplayClassInstaller.dll - ok
19:32:51.0696 2608 [ 2875B386B45B8A77E2343C5E129AE50C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pwrshsip.dll
19:32:51.0696 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pwrshsip.dll - ok
19:32:51.0701 2608 [ 92F44E405DB16AC55D97E3BFE3B132FA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe
19:32:51.0701 2608 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe - ok
19:32:51.0706 2608 [ 0D0FA4434A9434641AB0A6332AC5560A ] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswRawFS.dll
19:32:51.0706 2608 C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\12091701\aswRawFS.dll - ok
19:32:51.0709 2608 ============================================================
19:32:51.0709 2608 Scan finished
19:32:51.0709 2608 ============================================================
19:32:51.0720 1040 Detected object count: 3
19:32:51.0720 1040 Actual detected object count: 3
19:35:18.0700 1040 Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
19:35:18.0700 1040 Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip
19:35:18.0701 1040 Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
19:35:18.0701 1040 Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip
19:35:18.0703 1040 SwitchBoard ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
19:35:18.0703 1040 SwitchBoard ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip
19:39:07.0708 3588 Deinitialize success

And here is the log from aswMBR :

aswMBR version 0.9.9.1665 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2012-09-17 19:39:11
-----------------------------
19:39:11.464 OS Version: Windows x64 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
19:39:11.464 Number of processors: 2 586 0x2A07
19:39:11.466 ComputerName: KHROOL-PC UserName: Khrool
19:39:14.296 Initialize success
19:39:15.981 AVAST engine defs: 12091701
19:39:33.934 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1
19:39:33.939 Disk 0 Vendor: WDC_WD32 01.0 Size: 305245MB BusType: 3
19:39:33.966 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
19:39:33.970 Disk 0 MBR scan
19:39:33.974 Disk 0 Windows 7 default MBR code
19:39:33.988 Disk 0 Partition 1 00 27 Hidden NTFS WinRE NTFS 18432 MB offset 2048
19:39:34.044 Disk 0 Partition 2 80 (A) 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 100 MB offset 37750784
19:39:34.057 Disk 0 Partition 3 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 286711 MB offset 37955584
19:39:34.076 Disk 0 scanning C:\Windows\system32\drivers
19:39:47.341 Service scanning
19:40:06.412 Modules scanning
19:40:06.430 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
19:40:06.452 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys iaStor.sys
19:40:06.788 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0xfffffa80042cf410]
19:40:06.799 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[fffff88001ca043f] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1[0xfffffa8003ea4050]
19:40:08.387 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows
19:40:12.856 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32
19:43:35.682 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32\drivers
19:43:44.667 AVAST engine scan C:\Users\Khrool
19:46:58.257 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\MBR.dat"
19:46:58.264 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"

I hope this is some help to you.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Believe it or not, it is, even though its a looong list 

Okay, can you run the next two programs, and then we can start to remove some stuff, if needed 

---

Download *RogueKiller* to your desktop


Quit all running programs 
For Vista/Seven, right click -> run as administrator, for XP simply run RogueKiller.exe 
Wait until the Pre-scan has finished.
Click on Scan
If the program is blocked, do not hesitate to try several times. If it really does not work (it could happen), rename it to winlogon.exe 
Click on Report and copy/paste the contents here.

---

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.

Select *All Users*

Please copy the text in the code box below and paste it in the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box in OTL:


```
netsvcs
activex
msconfig
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.
%PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe
%LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe
%windir%\Installer\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.*
%systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
/md5start
consrv.dll
explorer.exe
winlogon.exe
regedit.exe
Userinit.exe
svchost.exe
/md5stop
C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s
%Temp%\smtmp\1\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\2\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\3\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\4\*.*
>C:\commands.txt echo list vol /raw /hide /c
/wait
>C:\DiskReport.txt diskpart /s C:\commands.txt /raw /hide /c
/wait
type c:\diskreport.txt /c
/wait
erase c:\commands.txt /hide /c
/wait
erase c:\diskreport.txt /hide /c
CREATERESTOREPOINT
```

Click the *Quick Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.

When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL.

Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time and post them in your topic


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the RogueKiller log :

RogueKiller V8.0.4 [09/19/2012] by Tigzy
mail: tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Blog: http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com

Operating System: Windows 7 (6.1.7601 Service Pack 1) 64 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Khrool [Admin rights]
Mode : Scan -- Date : 09/19/2012 17:42:45

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 2 ¤¤¤
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee} (1) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> FOUND

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [NOT LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Infection : ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: WDC WD3200BPVT-22JJ5T0 +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 3c594e4dc3842f9c5a6d360e308d916e
[BSP] dee3b9a89c08ebc77b8ff6927d27ab46 : Windows 7 MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] ACER (0x27) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 18432 Mo
1 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 37750784 | Size: 100 Mo
2 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 37955584 | Size: 286711 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

Finished : << RKreport[1].txt >>
RKreport[1].txt

Here is the OTL.txt log :

OTL logfile created on: 9/19/2012 5:48:37 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.64.0 Folder = C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.84 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.59 Gb Available Physical Memory | 55.92% Memory free
5.68 Gb Paging File | 3.35 Gb Available in Paging File | 58.93% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 279.99 Gb Total Space | 188.08 Gb Free Space | 67.17% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KHROOL-PC | User Name: Khrool | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Quick Scan | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/09/19 17:45:29 | 000,600,064 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/09/07 17:04:46 | 000,676,936 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2012/09/07 17:04:46 | 000,399,432 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
PRC - [2012/09/07 17:04:44 | 000,766,536 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2012/08/21 05:12:26 | 004,282,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2012/08/21 05:12:25 | 000,044,808 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
PRC - [2012/07/27 13:51:26 | 000,063,960 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/07/12 18:32:22 | 001,239,952 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft Limited) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
PRC - [2012/07/12 18:32:18 | 018,832,264 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft Limited) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAware.exe
PRC - [2012/03/23 05:33:48 | 000,419,408 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe
PRC - [2012/03/23 05:33:46 | 000,355,920 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
PRC - [2012/03/23 05:33:46 | 000,343,632 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe
PRC - [2012/03/23 05:33:44 | 001,105,488 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
PRC - [2012/02/29 09:49:06 | 000,028,264 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/02/07 22:03:36 | 000,363,800 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
PRC - [2012/02/07 22:03:34 | 000,277,784 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
PRC - [2012/02/07 22:03:16 | 000,161,560 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe
PRC - [2012/02/06 20:54:04 | 000,255,376 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
PRC - [2012/02/01 19:29:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
PRC - [2012/01/05 17:22:10 | 000,256,536 | ---- | M] (NTI Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
PRC - [2012/01/05 17:21:56 | 000,289,816 | ---- | M] (NTI Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe
PRC - [2011/12/19 13:20:06 | 003,289,032 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe
PRC - [2011/10/21 05:09:36 | 000,198,032 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft) -- C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe
PRC - [2011/10/01 08:30:22 | 000,219,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
PRC - [2011/10/01 08:30:18 | 000,508,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
PRC - [2011/07/22 17:26:40 | 000,690,472 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
PRC - [2011/05/20 12:44:32 | 000,986,208 | ---- | M] (CyberLink) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe
PRC - [2009/11/08 23:18:00 | 000,065,216 | ---- | M] (WordWeb Software) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
PRC - [2009/03/05 16:07:20 | 002,260,480 | RHS- | M] (Safer-Networking Ltd.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
PRC - [2009/01/26 15:31:10 | 001,153,368 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Ltd.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/01/05 17:22:36 | 000,465,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\sqlite3.dll
MOD - [2011/10/30 21:51:04 | 002,212,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\wweb32.dll
MOD - [2011/10/10 18:50:32 | 000,022,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WUCNT.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/09/07 14:57:39 | 000,140,672 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE -- (!SASCORE)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:12:25 | 000,044,808 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/07 20:53:48 | 000,871,296 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe -- (ePowerSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/06 20:54:04 | 000,255,376 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe -- (Live Updater Service)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/03 01:29:52 | 000,628,448 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe -- (Intel(R)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2010/09/22 21:10:10 | 000,057,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe -- (wlcrasvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:41:27 | 001,011,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2012/09/07 17:04:46 | 000,676,936 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2012/09/07 17:04:46 | 000,399,432 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -- (MBAMScheduler)
SRV - [2012/09/07 11:51:41 | 000,114,144 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/07/27 13:51:26 | 000,063,960 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2012/07/12 18:32:22 | 001,239,952 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft Limited) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe -- (Ad-Aware Service)
SRV - [2012/04/23 00:25:32 | 000,276,248 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe -- (cphs)
SRV - [2012/03/23 05:33:46 | 000,355,920 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe -- (DsiWMIService)
SRV - [2012/02/29 09:49:06 | 000,028,264 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe -- (GREGService)
SRV - [2012/02/07 22:03:36 | 000,363,800 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe -- (UNS)
SRV - [2012/02/07 22:03:34 | 000,277,784 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe -- (LMS)
SRV - [2012/02/07 22:03:16 | 000,161,560 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe -- (jhi_service)
SRV - [2012/02/01 19:29:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe -- (IAStorDataMgrSvc)
SRV - [2012/01/18 07:33:22 | 000,111,776 | ---- | M] (Atheros Communication Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\DCDhcpService.exe -- (DCDhcpService)
SRV - [2012/01/05 17:22:10 | 000,256,536 | ---- | M] (NTI Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe -- (NTI IScheduleSvc)
SRV - [2011/12/19 13:20:06 | 003,289,032 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe -- (SBAMSvc)
SRV - [2011/10/01 08:30:22 | 000,219,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe -- (sftvsa)
SRV - [2011/10/01 08:30:18 | 000,508,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe -- (sftlist)
SRV - [2011/07/22 17:26:40 | 000,690,472 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe -- (NAUpdate)
SRV - [2010/11/20 23:24:08 | 000,351,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- winhttp.dll -- (WinHttpAutoProxySvc)
SRV - [2010/10/12 13:59:12 | 000,206,072 | ---- | M] (WildTangent, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe -- (GamesAppService)
SRV - [2010/03/18 13:16:28 | 000,130,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32)
SRV - [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -- (SwitchBoard)
SRV - [2009/06/10 17:23:09 | 000,066,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/09/07 17:04:46 | 000,025,928 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,969,200 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys -- (aswSnx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,359,464 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys -- (aswSP)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,059,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswTdi.sys -- (aswTdi)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:12 | 000,071,600 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys -- (aswMonFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:12 | 000,054,072 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys -- (aswRdr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:11 | 000,025,232 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/05/04 01:59:06 | 000,081,928 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bScsiSDa.sys -- (bScsiSDa)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/26 22:09:54 | 014,748,416 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdkmd64.sys -- (igfx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 09:48:20 | 000,238,384 | ---- | M] (ELAN Microelectronics Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ETD.sys -- (ETD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/01 02:46:16 | 000,023,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Recognizer | Boot | Unknown] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys -- (Fs_Rec)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/01 19:16:40 | 000,568,600 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStor.sys -- (iaStor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/01/19 03:30:42 | 000,435,240 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\k57nd60a.sys -- (k57nd60a)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/01/11 00:38:28 | 002,801,664 | ---- | M] (Atheros Communications, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\athrx.sys -- (athr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/12/19 12:44:24 | 000,060,536 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sbhips.sys -- (sbhips)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/12/06 07:23:08 | 000,331,264 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\IntcDAud.sys -- (IntcDAud)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/29 06:59:46 | 000,074,872 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sbapifs.sys -- (sbapifs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/10 05:04:14 | 000,060,184 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HECIx64.sys -- (MEIx64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/04 13:21:38 | 000,019,496 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57xdmp.sys -- (b57xdmp)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/04 13:21:36 | 000,068,648 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57xdbd.sys -- (b57xdbd)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/26 14:23:36 | 000,057,976 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sbredrv.sys -- (SBRE)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/01 08:30:22 | 000,022,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftvollh.sys -- (Sftvol)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/01 08:30:18 | 000,268,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys -- (Sftplay)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/01 08:30:18 | 000,025,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys -- (Sftredir)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/01 08:30:10 | 000,764,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftfslh.sys -- (Sftfs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/09/02 17:36:58 | 000,051,752 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bScsiMSa.sys -- (bScsiMSa)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/22 12:26:56 | 000,014,928 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys -- (SASDIFSV)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/14 01:35:47 | 000,107,904 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys -- (amdsata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/14 01:35:47 | 000,027,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys -- (amdxata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/12 17:55:18 | 000,012,368 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys -- (SASKUTIL)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 23:24:33 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 23:23:47 | 000,109,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdbus.sys -- (sdbus)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 23:23:47 | 000,078,720 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys -- (HpSAMD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 23:23:47 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys -- (TsUsbGD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:52:20 | 000,194,128 | ---- | M] (AMD Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys -- (amdsbs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:48:04 | 000,065,600 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys -- (LSI_SAS2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:45:55 | 000,024,656 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys -- (stexstor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:33 | 003,286,016 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys -- (ebdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:28 | 000,468,480 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys -- (b06bdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:23 | 000,270,848 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys -- (b57nd60a)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:31:59 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys -- (hcw85cir)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/05/05 19:46:08 | 000,018,432 | ---- | M] (NewTech Infosystems, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys -- (NTIDrvr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/05/05 19:46:08 | 000,016,896 | ---- | M] (NewTech Infosystems Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\UBHelper.sys -- (UBHelper)
DRV - [2011/10/26 14:23:40 | 000,101,112 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\SBREDrv.sys -- (SBRE)
DRV - [2009/07/13 21:19:10 | 000,019,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys -- (WIMMount)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=AGWTDF&pc=MAGW&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=AGWTDF&pc=MAGW&src=IE-SearchBox

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {4B26E64C-00D7-489E-BC72-0B2CA72AAB1F}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\..\SearchScopes\{180780f0-b348-4b44-8210-94a8f3ee15b2}: "URL" = http://search.comcast.net/search/?cat=Web&con=toolbar&q={searchTerms}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\..\SearchScopes\{4B26E64C-00D7-489E-BC72-0B2CA72AAB1F}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source}&ie={inputEncoding?}&oe={outputEncoding?}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "XFINITY"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "Google"
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.mail.com/"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:5.0.1701
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:7.0.1466
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.9.10
FF - user.js - File not found

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_4_402_265.dll File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_265.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI ipt;version=2.0.59: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI updater: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10329.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@WildTangent.com/GamesAppPresenceDetector,Version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\BrowserIntegration\Registered\0\NP_wtapp.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2012/08/24 08:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 15.0\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/09/07 11:51:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 15.0\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz [2012/08/12 02:21:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 15.0.1\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/09/07 11:51:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 15.0.1\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins

[2012/08/09 11:09:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/09/18 14:40:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\extensions
[2012/09/17 13:30:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (DownloadHelper) -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}
[2012/09/07 11:51:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/08/12 02:21:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (WordWeb one-click lookup) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\WORDWEB\WCAPTUREMOZ
[2012/08/24 08:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (avast! WebRep) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVAST SOFTWARE\AVAST\WEBREP\FF
[2012/09/07 11:51:42 | 000,266,720 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/08/24 22:00:22 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/08/24 22:00:22 | 000,002,253 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml
[2012/02/28 16:04:46 | 000,020,569 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\xfinity.xml

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/09/07 12:35:28 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No CLSID value found.
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [ETDCtrl] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe (ELAN Microelectronics Corp.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\SysNative\hkcmd.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxtray.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxpers.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Power Management] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe (Acer Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [RTHDVCPL] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Ad-Aware Antivirus] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher.exe (Lavasoft Limited)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Ad-Aware Browsing Protection] C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe (Lavasoft)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BackupManagerTray] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe (NTI Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe (Dritek System Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000..\Run: [WordWeb] C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe (WordWeb Software)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra Button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll (Evernote Corp., 333 W Evelyn Ave. Mountain View, CA 94041)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll (Evernote Corp., 333 W Evelyn Ave. Mountain View, CA 94041)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{2EAA2812-2131-4DDB-B46C-ECFBEE4486A0}: DhcpNameServer = 0.0.0.0
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{A3FEF1DA-8460-4A9D-AF97-8C019B2D357B}: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: DllName - (igfxdev.dll) - C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
O29:*64bit:* - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

ActiveX:*64bit:* {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 12.0
ActiveX:*64bit:* {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX:*64bit:* {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX:*64bit:* {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE
ActiveX:*64bit:* {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX:*64bit:* {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX:*64bit:* {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.6
ActiveX:*64bit:* {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX:*64bit:* {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX:*64bit:* {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX:*64bit:* {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX:*64bit:* {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - Address Book 7
ActiveX:*64bit:* {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX:*64bit:* {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings
ActiveX:*64bit:* {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - C:\Windows\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX:*64bit:* {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX:*64bit:* {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX:*64bit:* {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX:*64bit:* {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX:*64bit:* {F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4} - .NET Framework
ActiveX:*64bit:* {FEBEF00C-046D-438D-8A88-BF94A6C9E703} - .NET Framework
ActiveX:*64bit:* >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP
ActiveX:*64bit:* >{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig
ActiveX:*64bit:* >{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF} - "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll",BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP
ActiveX: {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 12.0
ActiveX: {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX: {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX: {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE
ActiveX: {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX: {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX: {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.6
ActiveX: {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX: {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX: {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX: {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX: {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - Address Book 7
ActiveX: {7C028AF8-F614-47B3-82DA-BA94E41B1089} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings
ActiveX: {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX: {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX: {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX: {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX: {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX: {F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP
ActiveX: >{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig
ActiveX: >{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF} - "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll",BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP

CREATERESTOREPOINT
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/09/19 17:45:20 | 000,600,064 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/09/19 17:41:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\RK_Quarantine
[2012/09/17 19:38:10 | 004,731,392 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2012/09/17 19:18:33 | 002,211,928 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[2012/09/14 07:34:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2012/09/14 07:34:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2012/09/14 07:34:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
[2012/09/14 07:34:14 | 000,025,928 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys
[2012/09/14 07:34:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2012/09/07 12:35:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWREG.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWSC.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\Windows\NIRCMD.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/09/07 12:21:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\erdnt
[2012/09/07 12:04:50 | 004,749,820 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2012/09/07 11:51:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
[2012/09/05 23:14:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Hewlett-Packard
[2012/09/02 23:46:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Antivirus
[2012/09/02 23:20:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
[2012/09/02 23:20:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\.thumbnails
[2012/09/02 23:17:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\.gimp-2.6
[2012/09/02 23:17:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\.gegl-0.0
[2012/09/02 23:16:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Gimp
[2012/09/02 23:15:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Gimp-2.0
[2012/09/01 19:47:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\ElevatedDiagnostics
[2012/08/29 18:45:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
[2012/08/29 18:44:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\TuneUp Software
[2012/08/29 18:44:34 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\ProgramData\{32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936}
[2012/08/29 18:44:34 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Common Files
[2012/08/26 19:15:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoft
[2012/08/26 16:23:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\HP Universal Print Driver
[2012/08/26 15:58:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Mozilla
[2012/08/26 15:58:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service
[2012/08/25 16:53:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Audacity
[2012/08/25 10:56:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Shareaza
[2012/08/25 10:56:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Shareaza
[2012/08/25 10:43:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Shareaza
[2012/08/24 21:43:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
[2012/08/24 21:43:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HiJackThis
[2012/08/22 23:21:42 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\CanonIJEGV
[2012/08/22 23:20:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Canon MP280 series Manual
[2012/08/22 23:20:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon
[2012/08/22 10:32:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Xfinity.com
[2 C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/09/19 17:45:29 | 000,600,064 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/09/19 17:39:06 | 001,382,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\RogueKiller.exe
[2012/09/17 19:46:58 | 000,000,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\MBR.dat
[2012/09/17 19:38:26 | 004,731,392 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2012/09/17 19:31:22 | 000,016,752 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/09/17 19:31:21 | 000,016,752 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/09/17 19:28:08 | 000,744,218 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/09/17 19:28:08 | 000,637,074 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2012/09/17 19:28:08 | 000,110,932 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2012/09/17 19:25:09 | 000,001,875 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Ad-Aware Antivirus.lnk
[2012/09/17 19:23:03 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2012/09/17 19:22:53 | 2287,226,880 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2012/09/17 19:18:33 | 002,211,928 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[2012/09/14 07:34:27 | 000,001,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/09/14 07:09:05 | 000,854,156 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\SecurityCheck.exe
[2012/09/07 17:04:46 | 000,025,928 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys
[2012/09/07 12:35:28 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/09/07 12:16:35 | 000,126,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\ResetTeaTimer.exe
[2012/09/07 12:05:33 | 004,749,820 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2012/09/05 23:13:59 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\HPMProp.INI
[2012/09/02 23:20:13 | 000,000,874 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\.recently-used.xbel
[2012/09/02 23:16:23 | 000,001,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Gimp 2.lnk
[2012/08/31 00:35:43 | 000,001,090 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\The Holy Bible.LNK
[2012/08/29 18:40:11 | 000,001,042 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\ExtractNow.lnk
[2012/08/29 13:02:22 | 000,001,141 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
[2012/08/25 10:58:38 | 000,003,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/08/24 21:43:35 | 000,002,981 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
[2012/08/24 08:11:31 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2012/08/23 23:05:25 | 000,001,046 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\KMPlayer.lnk
[2012/08/22 23:20:35 | 000,002,365 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Canon MP280 series On-screen Manual.lnk
[2012/08/21 20:58:34 | 000,001,378 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\2012 WSOP - Shortcut.lnk
[2012/08/21 13:46:15 | 000,001,547 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Windows Media Player.lnk
[2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,969,200 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,359,464 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,059,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswTdi.sys
[2012/08/21 05:13:12 | 000,071,600 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2012/08/21 05:13:12 | 000,054,072 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
[2012/08/21 05:13:11 | 000,025,232 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2012/08/21 05:12:33 | 000,041,224 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
[2012/08/21 05:12:23 | 000,227,648 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\aswBoot.exe
[2012/08/21 05:12:02 | 000,285,328 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\aswBoot.exe
[2 C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/09/19 17:39:03 | 001,382,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\RogueKiller.exe
[2012/09/17 19:46:58 | 000,000,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\MBR.dat
[2012/09/14 07:34:27 | 000,001,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/09/14 07:09:05 | 000,854,156 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\SecurityCheck.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2012/09/07 12:16:35 | 000,126,976 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\ResetTeaTimer.exe
[2012/09/05 23:13:59 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\HPMProp.INI
[2012/09/05 23:13:04 | 000,323,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\hpcc3130.dll
[2012/09/02 23:20:13 | 000,000,874 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\.recently-used.xbel
[2012/09/02 23:16:23 | 000,001,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Gimp 2.lnk
[2012/08/31 00:35:43 | 000,001,090 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\The Holy Bible.LNK
[2012/08/25 10:58:38 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/08/24 21:43:35 | 000,002,981 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
[2012/08/22 23:20:35 | 000,002,365 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Canon MP280 series On-screen Manual.lnk
[2012/08/21 18:41:02 | 000,001,378 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\2012 WSOP - Shortcut.lnk
[2012/08/21 13:46:15 | 000,001,547 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Windows Media Player.lnk
[2012/08/12 20:49:33 | 000,000,193 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\WORDPAD.INI
[2012/08/12 02:21:47 | 002,212,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\wweb32.dll
[2012/08/10 17:24:33 | 000,743,534 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/05/27 23:05:23 | 000,963,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igkrng600.bin
[2012/05/27 23:05:22 | 000,261,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg600m.bin
[2012/05/27 23:05:19 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdde32.dll
[2012/05/27 23:05:18 | 000,145,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng600.bin
[2012/05/27 23:05:17 | 013,212,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig4icd32.dll
[2012/02/03 01:08:26 | 000,001,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\IusEventLog.dll

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/07/14 00:55:00 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/08/09 13:21:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Ad-Aware Antivirus
[2012/08/27 23:17:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Audacity
[2012/09/09 17:38:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoft
[2012/09/02 23:20:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
[2012/08/08 23:05:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Screensaver
[2012/09/14 07:15:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Shareaza
[2012/09/17 19:20:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client
[2012/08/18 19:29:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\TP
[2012/08/29 18:45:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*. >
[2012/08/09 02:01:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\!conMania Collection
[2012/09/07 12:35:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2012/06/21 19:09:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\book
[2009/07/14 01:08:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2012/08/28 11:03:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\HP Universal Print Driver
[2012/06/21 19:05:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Intel
[2012/08/09 19:27:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\OEM
[2009/07/13 23:20:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PerfLogs
[2012/08/17 22:02:19 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files
[2012/09/14 07:34:14 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files (x86)
[2012/09/14 07:34:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\ProgramData
[2012/09/07 12:51:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/08/08 23:01:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Recovery
[2012/09/19 17:51:23 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2012/08/08 23:01:16 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Users
[2012/09/07 12:35:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows

< %PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe >

< %LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe >

< %windir%\Installer\*.* >
[2012/08/24 21:42:39 | 001,402,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1354d6.msi
[2010/03/18 17:41:24 | 001,901,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\13892d7.msi
[2011/06/06 04:56:12 | 002,523,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14d7d.msi
[2011/06/06 04:56:12 | 018,014,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14d7e.msp
[2009/07/12 10:43:18 | 000,231,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\14d83.msi
[2012/08/15 08:18:48 | 000,726,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\18d2fb.msi
[2012/07/27 21:50:44 | 015,765,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\19d30a.msp
[2011/01/07 20:05:12 | 004,583,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1ad917.msp
[2011/01/07 20:10:36 | 003,991,040 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1b0f63.msp
[2012/05/27 22:50:21 | 000,032,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\23d80.msi
[2011/07/06 07:02:49 | 001,904,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\23d8f.msi
[2010/11/17 04:53:12 | 003,054,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2cdcfa.msi
[2010/08/10 17:44:52 | 000,131,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2cdcff.msi
[2010/11/17 04:53:15 | 000,233,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2cdd04.msi
[2008/09/30 21:07:10 | 006,042,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2df1c3.msi
[2009/07/21 00:29:14 | 006,057,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2df1c9.msi
[2010/03/30 14:18:13 | 033,000,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e7b6b.msi
[2012/02/13 16:24:56 | 001,999,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2e9b7.msi
[2012/06/21 19:13:52 | 003,660,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30c24.msi
[2010/03/19 12:19:04 | 000,155,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30c29.msi
[2012/05/27 22:34:02 | 071,602,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d68.msi
[2012/01/10 01:51:18 | 001,189,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d6d.msi
[2008/08/08 17:11:02 | 000,232,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d73.msi
[2010/04/01 02:41:58 | 000,041,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d78.msi
[2010/04/01 04:34:32 | 007,555,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d7e.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:50 | 008,822,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d82.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:50 | 004,227,072 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d86.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:50 | 002,081,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d8a.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d8e.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,074,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d92.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,039,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d97.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 002,856,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d9b.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,053,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41d9f.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,037,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41da3.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,053,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41da7.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,037,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dab.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,053,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41daf.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,037,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41db3.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,053,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41db7.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:51 | 000,037,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dbb.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:52 | 004,680,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dbf.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:52 | 000,147,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dc3.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:52 | 000,429,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dc7.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:52 | 000,136,704 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dcc.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:52 | 004,004,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dd0.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:52 | 001,139,200 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ddc.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:53 | 002,310,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41de0.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:52 | 000,715,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41de8.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:53 | 009,433,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dec.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:53 | 004,425,728 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dfb.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:54 | 007,710,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41dff.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:54 | 002,933,248 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e13.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:54 | 002,343,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e17.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:54 | 008,332,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e1b.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:57 | 003,313,152 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e37.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:57 | 022,647,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e3c.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:58 | 000,071,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e40.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:58 | 000,029,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e46.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:58 | 001,530,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e4a.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:58 | 000,631,296 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e53.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:58 | 001,077,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e57.msi
[2012/05/27 22:39:59 | 000,469,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e61.msp
[2012/05/27 22:39:59 | 006,704,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e66.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:00 | 000,071,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e6a.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:00 | 000,030,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e70.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:00 | 001,523,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e74.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:00 | 000,630,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e7c.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:00 | 001,076,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e80.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:01 | 000,469,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e8a.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:01 | 006,697,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e93.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:02 | 000,069,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e97.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:02 | 000,029,696 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41e9d.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:02 | 001,526,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ea1.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:02 | 000,630,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ea9.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:02 | 001,073,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ead.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:03 | 000,469,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41eb7.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:03 | 006,682,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ec0.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:03 | 003,664,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ec4.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:03 | 003,734,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ec8.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:04 | 013,850,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ecc.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:05 | 005,872,128 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ee3.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:05 | 008,313,856 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ee7.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:05 | 002,956,288 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f01.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:06 | 005,652,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f05.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:06 | 000,665,088 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f0b.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:06 | 006,484,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f0f.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:07 | 000,515,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f14.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:07 | 005,947,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f19.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:07 | 000,665,088 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f1e.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:08 | 006,767,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f22.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:08 | 000,515,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f27.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:08 | 005,011,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f2c.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:09 | 000,665,088 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f31.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:09 | 005,812,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f35.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:09 | 000,514,048 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f3a.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:09 | 001,819,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f3f.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:11 | 034,193,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f43.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:12 | 014,623,744 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f6f.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:13 | 011,846,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f74.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:14 | 003,731,968 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f7d.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:14 | 004,293,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f82.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:14 | 002,149,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f8d.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:14 | 000,168,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f92.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:14 | 000,061,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f97.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:15 | 004,283,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41f9c.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:15 | 002,148,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fa7.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:15 | 000,170,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fac.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:15 | 000,065,024 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fb1.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:15 | 004,274,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fb6.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:16 | 002,147,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fc1.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:16 | 000,166,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fc6.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:16 | 000,065,024 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fcb.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:16 | 000,775,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fd0.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:16 | 000,205,824 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fd9.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:16 | 000,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fdd.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:17 | 000,023,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fe2.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:17 | 000,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fe6.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:17 | 000,023,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41feb.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:17 | 000,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41fef.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:17 | 000,023,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ff4.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:17 | 006,363,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\41ff8.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:17 | 000,113,664 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42035.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:18 | 006,195,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42039.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:18 | 003,103,744 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42044.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:18 | 000,081,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42048.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:18 | 000,031,232 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4204d.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:18 | 000,080,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42051.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:19 | 000,031,232 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42056.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:19 | 000,078,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4205a.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:19 | 000,031,232 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4205f.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:19 | 000,067,072 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42063.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:19 | 000,029,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42069.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:19 | 001,492,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4206d.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:19 | 000,626,688 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42075.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:19 | 001,070,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42079.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:20 | 000,468,480 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42083.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:20 | 006,661,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4208c.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:20 | 003,410,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42090.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:20 | 000,636,416 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42095.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:21 | 004,175,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42099.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:21 | 000,509,952 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4209e.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:21 | 004,250,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420a3.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:22 | 002,146,816 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420ae.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:22 | 000,153,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420b3.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:22 | 000,060,416 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420b8.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:22 | 000,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420bd.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:22 | 000,023,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420c2.msp
[2012/05/27 22:40:22 | 000,074,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420c6.msi
[2012/05/27 22:40:22 | 000,030,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420cb.msp
[2012/02/02 07:32:28 | 010,107,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420d1.msi
[2011/10/12 09:47:20 | 002,058,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420d7.msi
[2011/11/25 08:20:24 | 007,811,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420de.msi
[2011/04/29 05:30:10 | 002,144,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420e5.msi
[2011/04/28 07:52:44 | 008,786,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420ec.msi
[2011/08/18 03:34:52 | 003,006,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420f3.msi
[2011/06/01 07:54:26 | 000,943,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\420fa.msi
[2011/06/01 08:00:18 | 000,939,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42101.msi
[2011/06/01 08:02:14 | 000,939,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42108.msi
[2011/06/01 08:13:52 | 000,936,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4210f.msi
[2011/07/22 08:27:04 | 001,115,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42115.msi
[2009/07/12 15:16:26 | 000,223,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\42120.msi
[2012/08/12 03:00:32 | 020,343,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4546d9.msp
[2011/04/16 08:44:26 | 002,770,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4546ed.msi
[2011/11/22 00:42:40 | 033,189,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\454703.msp
[2011/05/18 23:06:22 | 038,672,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\454717.msp
[2011/12/26 06:24:12 | 008,835,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\45471f.msp
[2011/12/15 14:54:16 | 039,732,736 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\454741.msp
[2012/03/15 14:26:06 | 004,212,736 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\454749.msp
[2012/01/19 14:20:42 | 011,997,696 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\454755.msp
[2011/04/06 23:12:06 | 194,340,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\45476b.msp
[2012/04/22 22:46:00 | 001,187,328 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\454773.msp
[2011/04/19 04:21:02 | 000,235,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\454779.msi
[2011/04/19 04:54:14 | 000,227,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\45477f.msi
[2010/03/19 11:55:50 | 000,168,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\58671.msi
[2012/02/03 02:36:42 | 005,328,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\59189.msi
[2008/08/08 17:46:10 | 000,242,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\59191.msi
[2012/02/10 19:32:36 | 000,501,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8b4a02.msi
[2011/01/24 17:16:02 | 000,014,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b01e70.msp
[2012/01/12 02:01:16 | 021,030,912 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b01e99.msp
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 001,997,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfc7c.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 002,211,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfc82.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 000,725,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfc88.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 003,670,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfc8e.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:12 | 012,719,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfc94.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfc9a.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:12 | 000,915,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfca0.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 001,528,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfca6.msi
[2012/08/17 21:57:09 | 000,029,184 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcac.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 000,607,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcb2.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 000,510,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcb8.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 001,911,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcbe.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 000,620,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcc4.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 003,123,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcca.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:10 | 000,532,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcd0.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:12 | 000,754,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcd6.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:12 | 009,998,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfcdc.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:04 | 002,258,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\cfce2.msi
[2012/08/09 11:16:15 | 020,553,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d3797.msi
[2011/07/19 06:01:23 | 000,284,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f672.msi
[2010/06/23 06:42:01 | 002,376,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f67c.msi
[2012/05/08 13:52:30 | 030,076,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f681.msi
[2012/05/08 05:04:30 | 001,138,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f689.msi
[2012/05/08 13:52:33 | 025,169,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f698.msi
[2012/05/08 05:04:30 | 001,138,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6b3.msi
[2012/05/08 05:04:32 | 000,382,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6b9.msi
[2012/05/08 05:05:24 | 000,279,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6be.msi
[2011/09/20 05:00:51 | 001,382,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6c3.msi
[2012/06/21 19:16:39 | 000,000,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{09536BA1-E498-4CC3-B834-D884A67D7E34}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2012/05/27 22:40:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{E02A6548-6FDE-40E2-8ED9-119D7D7E641F}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* >

< %systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe >

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2011/07/14 01:30:29 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0FB9C74046656D1579A64660AD67B746 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_ba87e574ddfe652d\explorer.exe
[2011/07/14 01:30:29 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\explorer.exe
[2011/07/14 01:30:29 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
[2011/07/14 01:30:29 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_afa79dc39081d0ba\explorer.exe
[2011/07/14 01:30:29 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=3B69712041F3D63605529BD66DC00C48 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_b0333b22a99da332\explorer.exe
[2010/11/20 23:24:25 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=40D777B7A95E00593EB1568C68514493 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_ba2f56d3c4bcbafb\explorer.exe
[2011/07/14 01:30:29 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe
[2011/07/14 01:30:29 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_b9fc4815c4e292b5\explorer.exe
[2010/11/20 23:24:11 | 002,872,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=AC4C51EB24AA95B77F705AB159189E24 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_afdaac81905bf900\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: REGEDIT.EXE >
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2E2C937846A0B8789E5E91739284D17A -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2E2C937846A0B8789E5E91739284D17A -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5023a70bf589ad3e\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5a78515e29ea6f39\regedit.exe

< MD5 for: SVCHOST.EXE >
[2012/09/07 17:04:42 | 000,218,696 | ---- | M] () MD5=4E0D8C9F83B7FD82393F7D8CCC27E7AE -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b591afc466a15356\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\SysNative\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_11b04b481efec48c\svchost.exe

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2010/11/20 23:23:55 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 23:23:55 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 23:23:55 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_de3024012ff21116\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 23:24:28 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 23:24:28 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 23:24:28 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_3a4ebf84e84f824c\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2010/11/20 23:24:29 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\winlogon.exe
[2010/11/20 23:24:29 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\SysNative\winlogon.exe
[2010/11/20 23:24:29 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_cde90685eb910636\winlogon.exe
[2012/09/07 17:04:42 | 000,218,696 | ---- | M] () MD5=4E0D8C9F83B7FD82393F7D8CCC27E7AE -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\winlogon.exe

< C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s >
[2009/07/14 01:08:49 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
[2009/07/14 01:08:49 | 000,024,922 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT

< %Temp%\smtmp\1\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\2\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\3\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\4\*.* >

< type c:\diskreport.txt /c >
Microsoft DiskPart version 6.1.7601
Copyright (C) 1999-2008 Microsoft Corporation.
On computer: KHROOL-PC
Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
Volume 0 D DVD-ROM 0 B No Media 
Volume 1 SYSTEM RESE NTFS Partition 100 MB Healthy System 
Volume 2 C Gateway NTFS Partition 279 GB Healthy Boot 
Volume 3 PQSERVICE NTFS Partition 18 GB Healthy Hidden

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 16 bytes -> C:\Users\Khrool\Downloads:Shareaza.GUID

< End of report >

And here is the Extras.txt log :

OTL Extras logfile created on: 9/19/2012 5:48:37 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.64.0 Folder = C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.84 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.59 Gb Available Physical Memory | 55.92% Memory free
5.68 Gb Paging File | 3.35 Gb Available in Paging File | 58.93% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 279.99 Gb Total Space | 188.08 Gb Free Space | 67.17% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KHROOL-PC | User Name: Khrool | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Quick Scan | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.url[@ = InternetShortcut] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = FirefoxHTML] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [print] -- rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\mshtml.dll,PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [open] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [Bridge] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Bridge CS5.1\Bridge.exe "%L" (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [Bridge] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Bridge CS5.1\Bridge.exe "%L" (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = 28 4D B2 76 41 04 CA 01 [binary data]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

========== Firewall Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

========== Vista Active Open Ports Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{0882866F-93EE-4056-A7F1-783268B38F89}" = lport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system |
"{0EF95721-9C1F-47A3-81A2-9F1106300EFB}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{0F910A8D-9074-4D62-A808-ACC486ECB3A5}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{13AF4EF9-3F8D-413C-836E-918FAB10018F}" = lport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system |
"{1CE2A288-1397-403C-9F6F-2EC2BE77274E}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system |
"{1D619DB5-C5D0-4FCA-8F66-2B9B82BFF314}" = rport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{4F33F7DA-A682-423E-B5B9-96E1D0D1C8DA}" = rport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system |
"{56C6ABE3-D4A8-4B7C-B6A9-FF8DFA7EE49A}" = rport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{5A94B49F-B8DE-4659-A7C9-992C0E9EBD13}" = rport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system |
"{5E4FA022-7764-4029-87EB-93FE0D1786A4}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{61D30A36-72CB-4708-B004-88D60B508882}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{7566D920-264A-448E-868A-54D73012DAC3}" = rport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system |
"{7E07104F-3CBD-4469-BA23-E2A2A4C495B4}" = lport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system |
"{7ED02B3F-B724-4B2F-B06E-8BAC1A732DB0}" = lport=53 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\gateway\wdagent\dcdhcpservice.exe |
"{81CFF1FA-74C4-4997-BA05-CB6818091113}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{8D98F691-49B0-497E-8FD3-27A3667A96F7}" = lport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system |
"{91E402D7-EC85-40AA-A8DF-A4034B0A0779}" = lport=rpc | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=spooler | app=%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe |
"{94A6F95B-BCD8-4FE8-BF92-27F0A85B27BD}" = lport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{9E85FB87-3269-41BA-8299-1DDA125E0244}" = rport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system |
"{A2F2B16B-687B-4651-ADE3-7DDC258C3885}" = lport=rpc-epmap | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=rpcss | [email protected],-28539 |
"{A537CC7B-4BED-4EE0-BB7E-622C2D05EEDC}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (ssdp) |
"{AD945130-7E03-4E73-AD0B-91E77ACC5DD7}" = rport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system |
"{C550B9FB-276A-485D-8255-10DA4F6046C7}" = lport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{D332BDAC-5EBC-47BA-B5FC-A1E4C3920702}" = lport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system |
"{EE115168-9023-4191-803B-3FD361527DB6}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (upnp) |
"{FB89BAAF-3693-4BF4-AAC0-412055E4A76C}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |

========== Vista Active Application Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{05E04ECF-62A9-4D27-8CCB-0E9C28542F3E}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{0AD11720-0BC3-4462-8CB6-446442756913}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe |
"{0F992986-D43F-4ECE-9BE8-94E94AE1D08A}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe |
"{205A3479-9A7B-41AE-AE8E-1D7398D8CABA}" = protocol=1 | dir=in | [email protected],-28543 |
"{20B31860-5858-4460-9116-A82444805D1E}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\pandora.tv\panservice\pandoraservice.exe |
"{2B723AB3-B20E-4112-8AAD-C0EDF6769BC1}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi photo\windowsupnp.exe |
"{2F32F95B-5290-40FC-8EF0-8BBD9E66F0CC}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{3D38345D-0E1A-4124-B2DC-30B8B554C446}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\hp\hp deskjet 1000 j110 series\bin\usbsetup.exe |
"{3D5C12D6-E441-4F3A-8587-DD910B155C87}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{3F09E45D-E7DD-470F-A506-9AE1D8D6C0CD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe |
"{47FD6151-03EB-4C39-BB92-CBFF1C371B52}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi sdk20\mvp\musicplayer.exe |
"{482485C4-83D3-4603-A973-10D84D11BDE0}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{4ED952B6-ED9D-4BCB-ABFF-598C2CEE7B7A}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\windows live\mesh\moe.exe |
"{6243E0E7-9DAA-4054-83F7-9FAFFAAB8D9C}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi media\dmcdaemon.exe |
"{67ACDFE1-3CB4-4572-A3C0-A05C94284E27}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe |
"{8883AEE9-3430-4BC1-86E4-AF2DF5C6222B}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\windows live\contacts\wlcomm.exe |
"{8F389CD6-D226-481C-8697-B2143F85B4E6}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\pandora.tv\panservice\pandoraservice.exe |
"{9670C6FD-7592-4CFF-A03A-61BBCD5FE607}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi photo\dmcdaemon.exe |
"{98588572-1A79-4E4B-896B-1DA6A8E708CC}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi photo\windowsupnp.exe |
"{9B79CC6B-1715-4CE9-8570-79B83906E53B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\hp\hp deskjet 1000 j110 series\bin\usbsetup.exe |
"{9DD49582-A952-41C5-A814-9F1929D1A32C}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{9E1C3238-3817-4D06-8D18-1FB1E55D875D}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi media\windowsupnpmv.exe |
"{A965BA1A-9DF3-44F7-9137-C8D9B092F292}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{B58F7E45-60D2-4993-BFAA-AD94CFA51E02}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{BB6E4930-548B-4217-A714-FCB2F0C93B02}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |
"{BCDFF2D4-7EFF-42A1-9E9E-10FE6C57D6D9}" = protocol=58 | dir=out | [email protected],-28546 |
"{C3726E17-3373-483E-A4C8-1D7DB7C77EA9}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi sdk20\movie\playmovie.exe |
"{C3D5ACAD-926C-4695-823E-A7C1161B59E4}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi media\windowsupnpmv.exe |
"{C6353CDC-0E68-4CE9-8B5A-C764739BE5F7}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi photo\dmcdaemon.exe |
"{CA67C64F-DE1F-4773-931A-EE23B0AC0D5B}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{CAE1D367-98FE-426F-A6CE-90BBDE510F52}" = protocol=1 | dir=out | [email protected],-28544 |
"{D08356F7-B951-4BFD-B090-BED98F6A126A}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi media\dmcdaemon.exe |
"{DBFEA5D2-B37F-423D-9D6F-2B2745905DE8}" = protocol=58 | dir=in | [email protected],-28545 |
"{EEF61454-BFF8-4082-819E-CA6B6254AAFB}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\acer\clear.fi sdk20\mvp\videoplayer.exe |
"{F01E1EF9-81E1-4136-B4B1-7A664D4D747B}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\windows live\messenger\msnmsgr.exe |
"{F30D606A-2916-42E3-9A53-88BE791A92E9}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe |
"{F7FB077F-542C-4801-99CE-950B5AC3F535}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system |

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

64bit: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{09536BA1-E498-4CC3-B834-D884A67D7E34}" = Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client
"{1199FAD5-9546-44f3-81CF-FFDB8040B7BF}_Canon_MP280_series" = Canon MP280 series MP Drivers
"{180C8888-50F1-426B-A9DC-AB83A1989C65}" = Windows Live Language Selector
"{1A570BFA-D775-47EE-8071-06E9559C14F5}" = HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Product Improvement Study
"{1ACC8FFB-9D84-4C05-A4DE-D28A9BC91698}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{1E9FC118-651D-4934-97BE-E53CAE5C7D45}" = Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86_x64
"{4569AD91-47F4-4D9E-8FC9-717EC32D7AE1}" = Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86_x64
"{4710662C-8204-4334-A977-B1AC9E547819}" = Broadcom Card Reader Driver Installer
"{4B6C7001-C7D6-3710-913E-5BC23FCE91E6}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
"{5E2CD4FB-4538-4831-8176-05D653C3E6D4}" = Windows Live Remote Service Resources
"{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
"{656DEEDE-F6AC-47CA-A568-A1B4E34B5760}" = Windows Live Remote Service Resources
"{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
"{847B0532-55E3-4AAF-8D7B-E3A1A7CD17E5}" = Windows Live Remote Client Resources
"{8557397C-A42D-486F-97B3-A2CBC2372593}" = Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86_x64
"{883B114D-BD3E-498F-9DAD-5E4A8E1C43BA}" = HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Basic Device Software
"{8EB588BD-D398-40D0-ADF7-BE1CEEF7C116}" = Windows Live Remote Client Resources
"{90140000-006D-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
"{90BF0360-A1DB-4599-A643-95AB90A52C1E}" = Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86_x64
"{925D058B-564A-443A-B4B2-7E90C6432E55}" = Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86_x64
"{92A3CA0D-55CD-4C5D-BA95-5C2600C20F26}" = Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86_x64
"{95120000-00B9-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{A472B9E4-0AFF-4F7B-B25D-F64F8E928AAB}" = Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86_x64
"{A508D5A2-3AC1-4594-A718-A663D6D3CF11}" = Windows Live Remote Service Resources
"{A679FBE4-BA2D-4514-8834-030982C8B31A}" = Windows Live Remote Service Resources
"{B750FA38-7AB0-42CB-ACBB-E7DBE9FF603F}" = Windows Live Remote Client Resources
"{C8C1BAD5-54E6-4146-AD07-3A8AD36569C3}" = Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86_x64
"{C91DCB72-F5BB-410D-A91A-314F5D1B4284}" = Broadcom NetLink Controller
"{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}" = SUPERAntiSpyware
"{CFF3C688-2198-4BC3-A399-598226949C39}" = Windows Live Remote Client Resources
"{DA54F80E-261C-41A2-A855-549A144F2F59}" = Windows Live MIME IFilter
"{DA5E371C-6333-3D8A-93A4-6FD5B20BCC6E}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
"{DF6D988A-EEA0-4277-AAB8-158E086E439B}" = Windows Live Remote Client
"{E02A6548-6FDE-40E2-8ED9-119D7D7E641F}" = Windows Live Remote Service
"{F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{FD868C71-6CCF-42E2-B90D-0504AB0036FE}" = 64 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX 64-bit
"Elantech" = ETDWare PS/2-X64 10.6.9.9_WHQL
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{033E378E-6AD3-4AD5-BDEB-CBD69B31046C}" = Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
"{05E379CC-F626-4E7D-8354-463865B303BF}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{08D2E121-7F6A-43EB-97FD-629B44903403}" = Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
"{0B0F231F-CE6A-483D-AA23-77B364F75917}" = Windows Live Installer
"{0B61BBD5-DA3C-409A-8730-0C3DC3B0F270}" = Backup Manager V3
"{0D261C88-454B-46FE-B43B-640E621BDA11}" = Windows Live Mail
"{0F3647F8-E51D-4FCC-8862-9A8D0C5ACF25}" = Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
"{196BB40D-1578-3D01-B289-BEFC77A11A1E}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
"{19BA08F7-C728-469C-8A35-BFBD3633BE08}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{1F6AB0E7-8CDD-4B93-8A23-AA9EB2FEFCE4}" = Junk Mail filter update
"{200FEC62-3C34-4D60-9CE8-EC372E01C08F}" = Windows Live SOXE Definitions
"{21DD6041-7251-40FA-9D06-C5EB30268E0F}" = Qualcomm Atheros Direct Connect
"{2436F2A8-4B7E-4B6C-AE4E-604C84AA6A4F}" = Nero Core Components 10
"{28006915-2739-4EBE-B5E8-49B25D32EB33}" = Qualcomm Atheros WiFi Driver Installation
"{2A3FC24C-6EC0-4519-A52B-FDA4EA9B2D24}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{2b12a4e9-c782-45ef-801e-abd0a08d3d8d}" = Ad-Aware Antivirus
"{2B883105-2259-46D7-B5DC-3E442F701C55}" = APSW Instant Convertor
"{2FA94A64-C84E-49d1-97DD-7BF06C7BBFB2}.WildTangent Games App" = Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
"{3336F667-9049-4D46-98B6-4C743EEBC5B1}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{33643918-7957-4839-92C7-EA96CB621A98}" = Nero Express 10 Help (CHM)
"{34319F1F-7CF2-4CC9-B357-1AE7D2FF3AC5}" = Windows Live
"{34490F4E-48D0-492E-8249-B48BECF0537C}" = Nero DiscSpeed 10
"{34F4D9A4-42C2-4348-BEF4-E553C84549E7}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{3521BDBD-D453-5D9F-AA55-44B75D214629}" = Adobe Community Help
"{3B9A92DA-6374-4872-B646-253F18624D5F}" = Windows Live Writer
"{3DB0448D-AD82-4923-B305-D001E521A964}" = Gateway Power Management
"{3E29EE6C-963A-4aae-86C1-DC237C4A49FC}" = Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
"{43B43577-2514-4CE0-B14A-7E85C17C0453}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}" = HiJackThis
"{4664ED39-C80A-48F7-93CD-EBDCAFAB6CC5}" = Windows Live Writer Resources
"{488F0347-C4A7-4374-91A7-30818BEDA710}" = Galerie de photos Windows Live
"{48C0DC5E-820A-44F2-890E-29B68EDD3C78}" = Windows Live Writer
"{523B2B1B-D8DB-4B41-90FF-C4D799E2758A}" = Nero ControlCenter 10 Help (CHM)
"{579684A4-DDD5-4CA3-9EA8-7BE7D9593DB4}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{5D273F60-0525-48BA-A5FB-D0CAA4A952AE}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{62687B11-58B5-4A18-9BC3-9DF4CE03F194}" = Windows Live Writer Resources
"{62BF4BD3-B1F6-4FA2-8388-CC0647ACBF86}" = Nero Multimedia Suite 10 Essentials
"{635FED5B-2C6D-49BE-87E6-7A6FCD22BC5A}" = Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
"{644063FA-ABA3-42AC-A8AC-3EDC0706018B}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{64EF903E-D00A-414C-94A4-FBA368FFCDC9}" = Gateway Social Networks
"{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}" = Intel(R) Management Engine Components
"{65BB0407-4CC8-4DC7-952E-3EEFDF05602A}" = Nero Update
"{682B3E4F-696A-42DE-A41C-4C07EA1678B4}" = Windows Live SOXE
"{6DEC8BD5-7574-47FA-B080-492BBBE2FEA3}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{6DFB899F-17A2-48F0-A533-ED8D6866CF38}" = Nero Control Center 10
"{70550193-1C22-445C-8FA4-564E155DB1A7}" = Nero Express 10
"{70B446D1-E03B-4ab0-9B3C-0832142C9AA8}.WildTangent Games App-gateway" = WildTangent Games App (Gateway Games)
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{77477AEA-5757-47D8-8B33-939F43D82218}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{78DAE910-CA72-450E-AD22-772CB1A00678}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{7D1C7B9F-2744-4388-B128-5C75B8BCCC84}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{7F811A54-5A09-4579-90E1-C93498E230D9}" = Gateway Recovery Management
"{83C292B7-38A5-440B-A731-07070E81A64F}" = Windows Live PIMT Platform
"{841F1FB4-FDF8-461C-A496-3E1CFD84C0B5}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8C6D6116-B724-4810-8F2D-D047E6B7D68E}" = Mesh Runtime
"{8DD46C6A-0056-4FEC-B70A-28BB16A1F11F}" = MSVCRT
"{8FF3891F-01B5-4A71-BFCD-20761890471C}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{90140011-0066-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
"{9158FF30-78D7-40EF-B83E-451AC5334640}" = Adobe Photoshop CS5.1
"{92D58719-BBC1-4CC3-A08B-56C9E884CC2C}" = Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
"{92EA4134-10D1-418A-91E1-5A0453131A38}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{95140000-0070-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office 2010
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{9D56775A-93F3-44A3-8092-840E3826DE30}" = Windows Live Mail
"{9DA3F03B-2CEE-4344-838E-117861E61FAF}" = Windows Live Mail
"{9FAE6E8D-E686-49F5-A574-0A58DFD9580C}" = Windows Live Mail
"{A0382E3C-7384-429A-9BFA-AF5888E5A193}" = Video Web Camera
"{A0C91188-C88F-4E86-93E6-CD7C9A266649}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{A199DB88-E22D-4CE7-90AC-B8BE396D7BF4}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{A3AD65CC-B2CE-49da-AE4E-CC2ECF4EC0F8}" = clear.fi SDK - MVP 2
"{A41A708E-3BE6-4561-855D-44027C1CF0F8}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{A726AE06-AAA3-43D1-87E3-70F510314F04}" = Windows Live Writer
"{A78FE97A-C0C8-49CE-89D0-EDD524A17392}" = PDF Settings CS5
"{A9BDCA6B-3653-467B-AC83-94367DA3BFE3}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{AAAFC670-569B-4A2F-82B4-42945E0DE3EF}" = Windows Live Writer
"{AAF454FC-82CA-4F29-AB31-6A109485E76E}" = Windows Live Writer
"{AB61A2E9-37D3-485D-9085-19FBDF8CEF4A}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-FFFF-7B44-AA0000000001}" = Adobe Reader X (10.1.4) MUI
"{AFF7E080-1974-45BF-9310-10DE1A1F5ED0}" = Adobe AIR
"{B33B61FE-701F-425F-98AB-2B85725CBF68}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{B3BE54A4-8DFE-4593-8E66-56AB7133B812}" = Windows Live Writer
"{B4092C6D-E886-4CB2-BA68-FE5A88D31DE6}_is1" = Spybot - Search & Destroy
"{B5AD89F2-03D3-4206-8487-018298007DD0}" = clear.fi Photo
"{B6D38690-755E-4F40-A35A-23F8BC2B86AC}" = Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86
"{C18A0418-442A-4186-AF98-D08F5054A2FC}" = Nero DiscSpeed 10 Help (CHM)
"{C66824E4-CBB3-4851-BB3F-E8CFD6350923}" = Windows Live Mail
"{C893D8C0-1BA0-4517-B11C-E89B65E72F70}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{C9E1343D-E21E-4508-A1BE-04A089EC137D}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{CE95A79E-E4FC-4FFF-8A75-29F04B942FF2}" = Windows Live UX Platform
"{D0B44725-3666-492D-BEF6-587A14BD9BD9}" = MSVCRT_amd64
"{D1A19B02-817E-4296-A45B-07853FD74D57}" = Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
"{D436F577-1695-4D2F-8B44-AC76C99E0002}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{D45240D3-B6B3-4FF9-B243-54ECE3E10066}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{D92BBB52-82FF-42ED-8A3C-4E062F944AB7}" = Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
"{DAF7BB88-6392-40aa-A714-8392C4BDBD2C}" = clear.fi SDK- Movie 2
"{DDC8BDEE-DCAC-404D-8257-3E8D4B782467}" = Windows Live Writer Resources
"{DDDFCC77-7F9C-45E9-B38E-721BA599BA0C}" = HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Help
"{DE332C83-2BCE-4C36-B527-4BD409A8751E}_is1" = NET Bible First Edition 2009
"{DECDCB7C-58CC-4865-91AF-627F9798FE48}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{DF71ABBB-B834-41C0-BB58-80B0545D754C}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}" = D3DX10
"{E3739848-5329-48E3-8D28-5BBD6E8BE384}" = CyberLink MediaEspresso
"{E5B21F11-6933-4E0B-A25C-7963E3C07D11}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{E727A662-AF9F-4DEE-81C5-F4A1686F3DFC}" = Windows Live Writer Resources
"{E85A4EFC-82F2-4CEE-8A8E-62FDAD353A66}" = Galería fotográfica de Windows Live
"{E9AF1707-3F3A-49E2-8345-4F2D629D0876}" = clear.fi Media
"{EE171732-BEB4-4576-887D-CB62727F01CA}" = Gateway Updater
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}" = Intel(R) Processor Graphics
"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}" = Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
"{F6117F9C-ADB5-4590-9BE4-12C7BEC28702}" = Nero StartSmart 10 Help (CHM)
"{F61D489E-6C44-49AC-AD02-7DA8ACA73A65}" = Nero StartSmart 10
"{F77EF646-19EB-11E1-9A9E-984BE15F174E}" = Evernote v. 4.5.2
"{F7A46527-DF1F-4B0F-9637-98547E189442}" = Windows Live Galeria de Fotos
"{F8A9085D-4C7A-41a9-8A77-C8998A96C421}" = Intel(R) Control Center
"{FCB3772C-B7D0-4933-B1A9-3707EBACC573}" = Intel(R) OpenCL CPU Runtime
"{FE044230-9CA5-43F7-9B58-5AC5A28A1F33}" = Windows Live Essentials
"Ad-Aware Browsing Protection" = Ad-Aware Browsing Protection
"Adobe AIR" = Adobe AIR
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
"avast" = avast! Free Antivirus
"chc.4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1" = Adobe Community Help
"ExtractNow_is1" = ExtractNow
"Gateway Registration" = Gateway Registration
"Gateway Screensaver" = Gateway ScreenSaver
"Gateway Welcome Center" = Welcome Center
"HCC Lite" = HCC Lite
"Identity Card" = Identity Card
"InstallShield_{0B61BBD5-DA3C-409A-8730-0C3DC3B0F270}" = Gateway MyBackup
"InstallShield_{64EF903E-D00A-414C-94A4-FBA368FFCDC9}" = Gateway Social Networks
"InstallShield_{A0382E3C-7384-429A-9BFA-AF5888E5A193}" = Video Web Camera
"InstallShield_{E3739848-5329-48E3-8D28-5BBD6E8BE384}" = CyberLink MediaEspresso
"LManager" = Launch Manager
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.65.0.1400
"Mozilla Firefox 15.0 (x86 en-US)" = Mozilla Firefox 15.0 (x86 en-US)
"MozillaMaintenanceService" = Mozilla Maintenance Service
"Office14.Click2Run" = Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
"PokerStars.net" = PokerStars.net
"ST5UNST #1" = The Holy Bible KJV Ver.8
"The KMPlayer" = The KMPlayer (remove only)
"WildTangent gateway Master Uninstall" = Gateway Games
"WinGimp-2.0_is1" = Gimp 2.6.2 Debug
"WinLiveSuite" = Windows Live Essentials
"WordWeb" = WordWeb
"WTA-0313212d-7895-46ac-95f7-0078935c4988" = Chronicles of Albian
"WTA-0433ca3d-4c4a-4979-ac23-1f97f0b23754" = Final Drive: Nitro
"WTA-09e3226c-d318-4ea3-b583-340e5ac8edee" = Chuzzle Deluxe
"WTA-0cf5e62f-4796-4da3-a9b0-f71073b81118" = Jewel Match 3
"WTA-0d8376d9-c008-4e13-a5f8-dd050f732f84" = Virtual Villagers 5 - New Believers
"WTA-0fac930b-6d45-4743-84ba-388a0304eda1" = Dora's World Adventure
"WTA-17afbc5c-1f49-4c9e-8dce-c493e39071ae" = Cradle of Rome 2
"WTA-1f7ef7a0-d5c1-42e3-bf00-0172043741a4" = Torchlight
"WTA-247b3eaf-34f8-4b10-9ca5-4d415450f2ce" = Agatha Christie - Death on the Nile
"WTA-2e968050-ba8f-45d0-8c72-6ea615617fc3" = Bejeweled 3
"WTA-3d1af6a4-348d-4669-877e-db6321214fa8" = Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year
"WTA-595bc069-a9c2-4be1-8941-fc83c619568f" = FATE
"WTA-62a9e65b-b2e9-4315-92b6-3332d83bd0ec" = Penguins!
"WTA-71fdc7a9-9ea1-4b19-8125-2f429a77a919" = Polar Bowler
"WTA-80463f7f-2a0a-4306-a53c-6db5cb490829" = Governor of Poker 2 Premium Edition
"WTA-93c7f4a9-7cdb-4907-967e-4dfbc49b565d" = Jewel Quest Mysteries: The Seventh Gate Collector's Edition
"WTA-a710428e-72a6-44a5-a2fb-0ab098845b25" = Polar Golfer
"WTA-e1d2cc88-cfbe-4b4c-bcfb-14a21a471552" = Zuma's Revenge

========== HKEY_USERS Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"Mozilla Firefox 15.0.1 (x86 en-US)" = Mozilla Firefox 15.0.1 (x86 en-US)

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 8/17/2012 9:38:31 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 8/17/2012 10:41:35 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 8/18/2012 3:41:42 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842815
Description = Activation context generation failed for "c:\program files (x86)\spybot
- search & destroy\DelZip179.dll".Error in manifest or policy file "c:\program
files (x86)\spybot - search & destroy\DelZip179.dll" on line 8. The value "*" of
attribute "language" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.

Error - 8/18/2012 3:35:11 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 8/18/2012 4:29:48 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: plugin-container.exe, version: 11.0.0.4454,
time stamp: 0x4f5ecbd4 Faulting module name: NPSWF32_11_3_300_268.dll_unloaded,
version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x500addb8 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset:
0x6b23ad23 Faulting process id: 0x109c Faulting application start time: 0x01cd7d78c824cbee
Faulting
application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe Faulting
module path: NPSWF32_11_3_300_268.dll Report Id: 7405d3d5-e973-11e1-aff1-b888e34926d7

Error - 8/18/2012 7:08:11 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 8/18/2012 9:40:32 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. (Patch task for {90140011-0066-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}):
DownloadLatest Failed: There are currently no active network connections. Background
Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS) will try again when an adapter is connected.

Error - 8/19/2012 4:30:43 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 8/19/2012 4:44:23 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = CVHSVC | ID = 100
Description = Information only. Error: The server returned an invalid or unrecognized
response ErrorCode: 14007(0x36b7).

Error - 8/19/2012 6:04:54 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

[ System Events ]
Error - 9/10/2012 1:17:40 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009
Description = A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume
Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error - 9/10/2012 1:17:40 PM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following
error: %%1053

Error - 9/11/2012 2:34:47 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009
Description = A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume
Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error - 9/11/2012 2:34:47 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following
error: %%1053

Error - 9/11/2012 2:35:34 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009
Description = A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume
Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error - 9/11/2012 2:35:34 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following
error: %%1053

Error - 9/11/2012 2:36:23 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009
Description = A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume
Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error - 9/11/2012 2:36:23 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following
error: %%1053

Error - 9/11/2012 2:37:14 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009
Description = A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume
Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error - 9/11/2012 2:37:14 AM | Computer Name = Khrool-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following
error: %%1053

< End of report >
Have at it!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:OTL
FF - user.js - File not found
FF:64bit: - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_4_402_265.dll File not found
FF:64bit: - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin File not found
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found
[2 C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]
[2 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]
@Alternate Data Stream - 16 bytes -> C:\Users\Khrool\Downloads:Shareaza.GUID
:Files
ipconfig /flushdns /c
:Commands 
[purity] 
[resethosts] 
[emptytemp] 
[emptyjava]
[EMPTYFLASH] 
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.

The report should appear in Notepad after the reboot. Copy/Paste the report in your next reply.


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is OTL's report :

All processes killed
========== OTL ==========
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer\ not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\Locked not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2265267613-2191837119-2288588756-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel\ not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\livecall\ not found.
File Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\msnim\ not found.
File Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\wlmailhtml\ not found.
File Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\wlpg\ not found.
File Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found not found.
File/Folder C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp not found.
C:\Windows\Installer\MSI8D7C.tmp- folder deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\Installer\MSIECA6.tmp- folder deleted successfully.
Unable to delete ADS C:\Users\Khrool\Downloads:Shareaza.GUID .
========== FILES ==========
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 56466 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Khrool
->Temp folder emptied: 4433730 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 229596265 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 990398158 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 100610 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 9910453 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 50467 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 15323 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 1,177.00 mb

[EMPTYJAVA]

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Khrool

User: Public

Total Java Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Default
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Khrool
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.64.0 log created on 09212012_003754

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.
C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Temp\MMDUtl.log moved successfully.
File move failed. C:\Windows\temp\_avast_\Webshlock.txt scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File move failed. C:\Windows\temp\dsiwmis.log scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File move failed. C:\Windows\temp\LMutilps32.log scheduled to be moved on reboot.

PendingFileRenameOperations files...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oki doki 

Delete any copies of ComboFix you have and get a fresh one from here:

*Download Link*

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the quotebox below into it:



> RegLock::
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
> ...


Save this as *CFScript.txt*, in the same location as ComboFix.exe










Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is ComboFix:

ComboFix 12-09-24.02 - Khrool 09/24/2012 20:01:38.2.2 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.2908.1701 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\users\Khrool\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\Khrool\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
AV: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Disabled/Updated* {445B48C3-0FA4-6B16-8F07-6506F305D800}
FW: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Disabled* {7C60C9E6-45CB-6A4E-A458-CC330DD69F7B}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Lavasoft Ad-Aware *Disabled/Updated* {FF3AA927-299E-6498-B5B7-5E74888292BD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-08-25 to 2012-09-25 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-09-25 00:11 . 2012-09-25 00:11 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-09-24 01:00 . 2012-09-24 01:00 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Avery Dennison
2012-09-24 01:00 . 2012-09-24 01:00 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Avery
2012-09-23 12:59 . 2012-08-24 10:21 1392128 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-09-20 18:32 . 2012-09-20 18:32 -------- d-----w- C:\_OTL
2012-09-14 11:34 . 2012-09-14 11:34 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2012-09-14 11:34 . 2012-09-14 11:34 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2012-09-12 13:04 . 2012-08-22 18:12 950128 ----a-w-  c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2012-09-12 13:04 . 2012-07-04 20:26 41472 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\RNDISMP.sys
2012-09-12 13:04 . 2012-08-02 17:58 574464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3d10level9.dll
2012-09-12 13:04 . 2012-08-02 16:57 490496 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\d3d10level9.dll
2012-09-12 13:04 . 2012-08-22 18:12 1913200 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2012-09-12 13:04 . 2012-08-22 18:12 376688 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\netio.sys
2012-09-12 13:04 . 2012-08-22 18:12 288624 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
2012-09-06 03:14 . 2012-09-06 03:14 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Hewlett-Packard
2012-09-03 03:46 . 2012-09-03 03:46 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Ad-Aware Antivirus
2012-09-03 03:20 . 2012-09-03 03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
2012-09-03 03:20 . 2012-09-03 03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool\.thumbnails
2012-09-03 03:17 . 2012-09-03 03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool\.gimp-2.6
2012-09-03 03:17 . 2012-09-03 03:17 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool\.gegl-0.0
2012-09-03 03:15 . 2012-09-03 03:16 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Gimp-2.0
2012-09-01 23:47 . 2012-09-01 23:47 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2012-08-29 22:45 . 2012-08-29 22:45 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
2012-08-29 22:44 . 2012-08-29 22:46 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\TuneUp Software
2012-08-29 22:44 . 2012-08-29 22:44 -------- d-sh--w- c:\programdata\{32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936}
2012-08-29 22:44 . 2012-08-29 22:44 -------- d--h--w- c:\programdata\Common Files
2012-08-26 23:15 . 2012-09-09 21:38 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoft
2012-08-26 20:23 . 2012-08-28 15:03 -------- d-----w- C:\HP Universal Print Driver
2012-08-26 19:58 . 2012-09-09 22:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-09-13 07:03 . 2012-08-09 03:31 64462936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
2012-09-10 15:01 . 2011-03-29 01:36 19720 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\ppcrlconfig600.dll
2012-08-25 01:43 . 2012-08-25 01:43 388096 ----a-r- c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-08-24 01:58 . 2012-05-28 02:47 73416 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-08-24 01:58 . 2012-05-28 02:47 696520 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-08-21 09:13 . 2012-08-09 15:25 359464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2012-08-21 09:13 . 2012-08-09 15:25 969200 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2012-08-21 09:13 . 2012-08-09 15:25 59728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2012-08-21 09:13 . 2012-08-09 15:25 54072 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2012-08-21 09:13 . 2012-08-09 15:25 71600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2012-08-21 09:13 . 2012-08-09 15:25 25232 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2012-08-21 09:12 . 2012-08-09 15:25 41224 ----a-w- c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2012-08-21 09:12 . 2012-08-09 15:25 227648 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\aswBoot.exe
2012-08-21 09:12 . 2012-08-09 15:25 285328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2012-08-15 12:19 . 2012-08-15 12:19 45056 ----a-r- c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{2B883105-2259-46D7-B5DC-3E442F701C55}\_7FE5898C99C3_4C23_844A_29D234AC8FD3.exe
2012-07-18 18:15 . 2012-08-15 00:22 3148800 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-07-04 22:16 . 2012-08-15 00:22 73216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll
2012-07-04 22:13 . 2012-08-15 00:22 136704 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
2012-07-04 22:13 . 2012-08-15 00:22 59392 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\browcli.dll
2012-07-04 21:14 . 2012-08-15 00:22 41984 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\browcli.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2012-09-07 5663616]
"WordWeb"="c:\program files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" [2009-11-09 65216]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Ad-Aware Antivirus"="c:\program files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher --windows-run" [X]
"BackupManagerTray"="c:\program files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe" [2012-01-05 289816]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-07-27 919008]
"LManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe" [2012-03-23 1105488]
"Ad-Aware Browsing Protection"="c:\programdata\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe" [2011-10-21 198032]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2012-08-21 4282728]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Ad-Aware Service]
@="Ad-Aware Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SBAMSvc]
@="Service"
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R3 cphs;Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service;c:\windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe [2012-04-23 276248]
R3 DCDhcpService;DCDhcpService;c:\program files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\DCDhcpService.exe [2012-01-18 111776]
R3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;c:\program files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-12 206072]
R3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [2012-09-07 114144]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-10 4925184]
R3 sbhips;sbhips;c:\windows\system32\drivers\sbhips.sys [2011-12-19 60536]
R3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [2010-11-21 59392]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2010-11-21 31232]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-08-09 1255736]
R4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-09-23 57184]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [2011-07-22 14928]
S1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [2011-07-12 12368]
S1 SBRE;SBRE;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SBREdrv.sys [2011-10-26 57976]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [2009-07-14 59904]
S2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [2012-09-07 140672]
S2 Ad-Aware Service;Ad-Aware Service;c:\program files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe [2012-07-12 1239952]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-07-27 63960]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2012-08-21 71600]
S2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2012-01-04 822624]
S2 DsiWMIService;Dritek WMI Service;c:\program files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe [2012-03-23 355920]
S2 ePowerSvc;ePower Service;c:\program files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe [2012-02-08 871296]
S2 GREGService;GREGService;c:\program files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe [2012-02-29 28264]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2012-02-01 13592]
S2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;c:\program files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2012-02-03 628448]
S2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe [2012-02-08 161560]
S2 Live Updater Service;Live Updater Service;c:\program files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe [2012-02-07 255376]
S2 NAUpdate;Nero Update;c:\program files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe [2011-07-22 690472]
S2 NTI IScheduleSvc;NTI IScheduleSvc;c:\program files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe [2012-01-05 256536]
S2 SBAMSvc;Ad-Aware;c:\program files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe [2011-12-19 3289032]
S2 sbapifs;sbapifs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbapifs.sys [2011-11-29 74872]
S2 SBSDWSCService;SBSD Security Center Service;c:\program files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe [2009-01-26 1153368]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [2011-10-01 508776]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2012-02-08 363800]
S3 b57xdbd;Broadcom xD Picture Bus Driver Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdbd.sys [2011-11-04 68648]
S3 b57xdmp;Broadcom xD Picture vstorp client drv;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdmp.sys [2011-11-04 19496]
S3 bScsiMSa;bScsiMSa;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiMSa.sys [2011-09-02 51752]
S3 bScsiSDa;bScsiSDa;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiSDa.sys [2012-05-04 81928]
S3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys [2012-03-07 238384]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [2011-12-06 331264]
S3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [2012-01-19 435240]
S3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface ;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [2011-11-10 60184]
S3 Sftfs;Sftfs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [2011-10-01 764264]
S3 Sftplay;Sftplay;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [2011-10-01 268648]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [2011-10-01 25960]
S3 Sftvol;Sftvol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [2011-10-01 22376]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [2011-10-01 219496]
S3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [2009-07-14 17920]
.
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2012-08-21 09:11 133400 ----a-w- c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2012-04-23 170264]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2012-04-23 398616]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2012-04-23 439064]
"RTHDVCPL"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2011-12-27 12343400]
"ETDCtrl"="c:\program files (x86)\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe" [BU]
"Power Management"="c:\program files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe" [2012-02-08 1829768]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2011-03-15 499608]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.mail.com/
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mStart Page = hxxp://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.mail.com/
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
SafeBoot-36598206.sys
.
.
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe
c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-09-24 20:30:42 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-09-25 00:30
ComboFix2.txt 2012-09-07 16:50
.
Pre-Run: 198,580,178,944 bytes free
Post-Run: 198,299,287,552 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - CF223BAE27D015547D4B677950A8A677


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Please download MiniToolBox, save it to your desktop and run it.

Checkmark the following checkboxes:

Report IE Proxy Settings
Report FF Proxy Settings
List IP configuration
List Winsock Entries
List last 10 Event Viewer log
List Devices
Click *Go* and post the result (Result.txt). A copy of Result.txt will be saved in the same directory the tool is run.


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the results from MiniToolBox :

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 23-07-2012
Ran by Khrool (administrator) on 26-09-2012 at 15:55:54
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= IE Proxy Settings: ==============================

Proxy is not enabled.
No Proxy Server is set.

========================= FF Proxy Settings: ==============================

========================= IP Configuration: ================================

Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter = Wireless Network Connection (Connected)
Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet = Local Area Connection (Media disconnected)
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter = Wireless Network Connection 2 (Media disconnected)

# ----------------------------------
# IPv4 Configuration
# ----------------------------------
pushd interface ipv4

reset
set global

popd
# End of IPv4 configuration

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Khrool-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A6-4B-F5-1C-06-AC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-4B-F5-1C-06-AC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::695f:89bb:e018:9ffc%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 24, 2012 8:43:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 01, 2012 8:43:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 327437301
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-75-60-F1-B8-88-E3-49-26-D7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-88-E3-49-26-D7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.tn.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{87AD70F1-90D0-4A82-AC82-206A16427D1B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3473:3cd0:cd71:b23c(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3473:3cd0:cd71:b23c%14(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2EAA2812-2131-4DDB-B46C-ECFBEE4486A0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Server: cdns01.comcast.net
Address: 75.75.75.75

Name: google.com
Addresses: 2001:4860:800a::66
74.125.130.138
74.125.130.102
74.125.130.100
74.125.130.139
74.125.130.101
74.125.130.113

Pinging google.com [74.125.139.138] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.139.138: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=47
Reply from 74.125.139.138: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 74.125.139.138:
Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 29ms, Average = 28ms
Server: cdns01.comcast.net
Address: 75.75.75.75

Name: yahoo.com
Addresses: 98.139.183.24
98.138.253.109
72.30.38.140

Pinging yahoo.com [98.139.183.24] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=46
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 98.139.183.24:
Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 58ms, Maximum = 137ms, Average = 97ms
Server: cdns01.comcast.net
Address: 75.75.75.75

Name: bleepingcomputer.com
Address: 208.43.87.2

Pinging bleepingcomputer.com [208.43.87.2] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 208.43.87.2: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 208.43.87.2: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 208.43.87.2:
Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
===========================================================================
Interface List
15...a6 4b f5 1c 06 ac ......Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
13...84 4b f5 1c 06 ac ......Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter
11...b8 88 e3 49 26 d7 ......Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
16...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
12...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
29...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
14...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
30...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.0.0.1 10.0.0.2 25
10.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 On-link 10.0.0.2 281
10.0.0.2 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.0.2 281
10.0.0.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.0.2 281
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 10.0.0.2 281
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.0.2 281
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
14 58 ::/0 On-link
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
14 58 2001::/32 On-link
14 306 2001:0:4137:9e76:3473:3cd0:cd71:b23c/128
On-link
13 281 fe80::/64 On-link
14 306 fe80::/64 On-link
14 306 fe80::3473:3cd0:cd71:b23c/128
On-link
13 281 fe80::695f:89bb:e018:9ffc/128
On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
14 306 ff00::/8 On-link
13 281 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (09/26/2012 05:29:13 AM) (Source: SideBySide) (User: )
Description: Activation context generation failed for "assemblyIdentity1".Error in manifest or policy file "assemblyIdentity2" on line assemblyIdentity3.
The value "*" of attribute "language" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.

Error: (09/25/2012 06:11:46 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (User: )
Description: Activation context generation failed for "assemblyIdentity1".Error in manifest or policy file "assemblyIdentity2" on line assemblyIdentity3.
The value "*" of attribute "language" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.

Error: (09/24/2012 08:44:10 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (09/24/2012 08:34:40 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (09/24/2012 08:25:08 PM) (Source: CVHSVC) (User: )
Description: Information only.
(Patch task for {90140011-0066-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}): DownloadLatest Failed: The server name or address could not be resolved

Error: (09/24/2012 08:15:01 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (09/24/2012 03:31:19 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine CoCreateInstance. hr = 0x8007041d, The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
.

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server

Error: (09/24/2012 03:31:19 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service information: The COM Server with CLSID {e579ab5f-1cc4-44b4-bed9-de0991ff0623} and name IVssCoordinatorEx2 cannot be started. [0x8007041d, The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
]

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server

Error: (09/24/2012 03:19:41 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine CoCreateInstance. hr = 0x8007041d, The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
.

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server

Error: (09/24/2012 03:19:41 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service information: The COM Server with CLSID {e579ab5f-1cc4-44b4-bed9-de0991ff0623} and name IVssCoordinatorEx2 cannot be started. [0x8007041d, The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
]

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server

System errors:
=============
Error: (09/26/2012 05:21:00 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1053

Error: (09/26/2012 05:21:00 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error: (09/26/2012 05:20:15 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1053

Error: (09/26/2012 05:20:15 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error: (09/26/2012 05:19:32 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1053

Error: (09/26/2012 05:19:32 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error: (09/26/2012 05:18:51 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1053

Error: (09/26/2012 05:18:51 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume Shadow Copy service to connect.

Error: (09/26/2012 05:18:11 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Volume Shadow Copy service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1053

Error: (09/26/2012 05:18:11 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Volume Shadow Copy service to connect.

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (09/26/2012 05:29:13 AM) (Source: SideBySide)(User: )
Description: assemblyIdentitylanguage*c:\program files (x86)\spybot - search & destroy\DelZip179.dllc:\program files (x86)\spybot - search & destroy\DelZip179.dll8

Error: (09/25/2012 06:11:46 PM) (Source: SideBySide)(User: )
Description: assemblyIdentitylanguage*c:\program files (x86)\spybot - search & destroy\DelZip179.dllc:\program files (x86)\spybot - search & destroy\DelZip179.dll8

Error: (09/24/2012 08:44:10 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (09/24/2012 08:34:40 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (09/24/2012 08:25:08 PM) (Source: CVHSVC)(User: )
Description: (Patch task for {90140011-0066-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}): DownloadLatest Failed: The server name or address could not be resolved

Error: (09/24/2012 08:15:01 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (09/24/2012 03:31:19 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: CoCreateInstance0x8007041d, The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server

Error: (09/24/2012 03:31:19 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: {e579ab5f-1cc4-44b4-bed9-de0991ff0623}IVssCoordinatorEx20x8007041d, The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server

Error: (09/24/2012 03:19:41 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: CoCreateInstance0x8007041d, The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server

Error: (09/24/2012 03:19:41 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: {e579ab5f-1cc4-44b4-bed9-de0991ff0623}IVssCoordinatorEx20x8007041d, The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Operation:
Instantiating VSS server

========================= Devices: ================================

**** End of log ****
Enjoy


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, nothing is jumping out there, but can you run this for me, just to check:

Please download *AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your desktop.

Double click on *AdwCleaner.exe* to run the tool.
Click on *Search*.
A logfile will automatically open after the scan has finished.
Please post the contents of that logfile with your next reply.
You can find the logfile at *C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt* as well.

-------------------

Also, as this is a laptop, I see that you're running these:

avast! Antivirus
Lavasoft Ad-Aware
Spybot

Whilst I defintaly would say keep Avast, having Lavasoft and Spybot running may be causing conflicts.

Having two anti-malware programs running at the same time can conflict with each other, or cause slowness. So, unless they're paid for, I would uninstall either Lavasoft or Spybot.

When we're certain there's no malware etc, we'll hopefully speed it up fully by looking at your running programs etc


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the log from AdwCleaner[R1]:

# AdwCleaner v2.003 - Logfile created 09/27/2012 at 20:50:53
# Updated 23/09/2012 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : Khrool - KHROOL-PC
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Search]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

***** [Registry] *****

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16421

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v15.0 (en-US)

Profile name : default 
File : C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [696 octets] - [27/09/2012 20:50:53]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [755 octets] ##########
Good luck, also, which program should I remove? Lavasoft or spybot?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, that looks okay 

As for which one to remove, I know Spybot can have problems with conflicts online, so I would uninstall that one. But, its entirely up to you 

-------
Please go to *here* to run an online scannner from ESET.

 Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan
Tick the box next to *YES, I accept the Terms of Use.*
Click *Start*
When asked, allow the activex control to install
Click *Start*
Make sure that the option *Remove found threats* is *ticked*, and the option *Scan unwanted applications* is *checked*
Click on *Advanced Settings* and ensure these options are ticked:
*Scan for potentially unwanted applications*
*Scan for potentially unsafe applications*
*Enable Anti-Stealth Technology*

Click *Scan*
Wait for the scan to finish
If any threats were found, click the *'List of found threats' *, then click* Export to text file...*. 
Save it to your desktop, then please copy and paste that log as a reply to this topic.

--

And then, run this program:

This is a different tool to OTL. Very similar name, but called OTS 

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
At the top put a check mark in the box beside "Scan All Users".
Under the *Additional Scans *section put a check in the box next to Disabled MS Config Items, NetSvcs and EventViewer logs (Last 10 errors)
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.

*Make sure you attach the report in your reply. If it is too big to upload, then zip the text file and upload it that way*


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

OK, Here we go : 




Here is the log from ESET :


C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Temp\is-HOS6E.tmp\OCSetupHlp.dll Win32/OpenCandy application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Daniel Krap\Downloads\FLVPlayer30Upgrade.exe a variant of Win32/InstallIQ application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Daniel Krap\Downloads\FreeVideoToMP3Converter.exe Win32/OpenCandy application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Daniel Krap\Downloads\gimp_d13941.exe a variant of Win32/InstallIQ application cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Daniel Krap\Downloads\KMPlayer_EN_3.2.0.0.exe Win32/OpenCandy application cleaned by deleting - quarantined




And here is the attachment from OTS :

I think I did it right!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Yep, you did it right 

Start OTS. Copy/Paste the information in the quotebox below into the panel where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the *Run Fix* button.


```
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YN -> {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Winlogon\Notify settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\
YN -> igfxcui -> Reg Error: Value error.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  1 C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Application Virtualization Client\SoftGrid Client\Icon Cache\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Application Virtualization Client\SoftGrid Client\Icon Cache\*.tmp
[Alternate Data Streams]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 16 bytes -> C:\Users\Khrool\Downloads:Shareaza.GUID
```
The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the *Ok* button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the latest log :

[Registry - Safe List]
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui\ deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Application Virtualization Client\SoftGrid Client\Icon Cache\ico477E.tmp deleted successfully.
[Alternate Data Streams]
Unable to delete ADS C:\Users\Khrool\Downloads:Shareaza.GUID .
< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2 fix logfile created on 10012012_213105


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That looks a lot better, how's the computer running now?


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

The problem still exist, but it doesn't happen as often or last very long before it starts working again. I think I can live with the problem. I think I have used up too much of your time. There are others who also need help. Thank you for all you did.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

If you're still having the problem, I'm more than happy to help on the issue. Every thread I take I would prefer to see a happy ending 

Do you use IE or Firefox as your default browser?

Also, try this as well:

Download *TFC* to your desktop 

Open the file and close any other windows. 
It *will close all programs itself* when run, make sure to let it run uninterrupted. 
Click the Start button to begin the process. The program should not take long to finish its job 
Once its finished it should *reboot your machine*, if not, do this yourself to ensure a complete clean

--

Also, its a good idea to keep on top of removing any Temp files etc every month or so. To do this, Windows has a pretty good tool.

Go to Start | Programs | Accessories | System Tools | Disk Cleanup
It should start straight away, but if you have to select a drive, click on the C-drive.
Let it run, and at the end it will give you some boxes to tick. 
All are okay to enable, then press *OK* and then *Yes* to the question after.
It will close after its completed.


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Firefox is my default browser. I ran TFC and it cleared out my temp[ files. Sorry but I have no log to post this time.


Thank you for all your help


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry for the late reply, no emails came through for the past few days, so missed out on a bunch of replies 

There won't be a log, it was just a cleanup I was trying to do, to see if that would be any faster 

When was the last time you ran a defrag? I know Windows 7 tends to schedule a defrag, but its usually when you've not got the computer on.

Now, we can trim the startup list down, which may help. Can you rerun OTL, but just click on the Quick Scan button, and post the log. Only the one log will open, but this will help me see what its like at the moment, and then I'll reply with a cleanup


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

I keep my computer on always and defrag runs every Wednesday night/morning.

Here is the log from OTL:

OTL logfile created on: 10/15/2012 8:10:55 PM - Run 2
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.64.0 Folder = C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.84 Gb Total Physical Memory | 0.78 Gb Available Physical Memory | 27.52% Memory free
5.68 Gb Paging File | 2.40 Gb Available in Paging File | 42.24% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 279.99 Gb Total Space | 178.10 Gb Free Space | 63.61% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: KHROOL-PC | User Name: Khrool | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - File not found -- 
PRC - [2012/10/12 17:10:01 | 000,917,984 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
PRC - [2012/09/20 15:03:20 | 001,236,368 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft Limited) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe
PRC - [2012/09/20 15:03:16 | 018,941,832 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft Limited) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAware.exe
PRC - [2012/09/19 17:45:29 | 000,600,064 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/08/23 21:58:43 | 001,807,560 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_265.exe
PRC - [2012/08/21 05:12:26 | 004,282,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2012/08/21 05:12:25 | 000,044,808 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
PRC - [2012/08/08 04:17:00 | 000,540,056 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft) -- C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe
PRC - [2012/07/27 13:51:26 | 000,063,960 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/03/23 05:33:48 | 000,419,408 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMutilps32.exe
PRC - [2012/03/23 05:33:46 | 000,355,920 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe
PRC - [2012/03/23 05:33:46 | 000,343,632 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LMworker.exe
PRC - [2012/03/23 05:33:44 | 001,105,488 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
PRC - [2012/03/03 23:24:14 | 007,130,624 | ---- | M] (The Audacity Team) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\audacity.exe
PRC - [2012/02/29 09:49:06 | 000,028,264 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe
PRC - [2012/02/07 22:03:36 | 000,363,800 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
PRC - [2012/02/07 22:03:34 | 000,277,784 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
PRC - [2012/02/07 22:03:16 | 000,161,560 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe
PRC - [2012/02/06 20:54:04 | 000,255,376 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe
PRC - [2012/02/01 19:29:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
PRC - [2012/01/05 17:22:10 | 000,256,536 | ---- | M] (NTI Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
PRC - [2012/01/05 17:21:56 | 000,289,816 | ---- | M] (NTI Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe
PRC - [2011/12/19 13:20:06 | 003,289,032 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe
PRC - [2011/10/01 08:30:22 | 000,219,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
PRC - [2011/10/01 08:30:18 | 000,508,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
PRC - [2011/07/22 17:26:40 | 000,690,472 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
PRC - [2011/05/20 12:44:32 | 000,986,208 | ---- | M] (CyberLink) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\MediaEspresso\DeviceDetector\DeviceDetector.exe
PRC - [2010/02/28 02:33:14 | 000,077,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\OFFICEVIRT.EXE
PRC - [2009/11/08 23:18:00 | 000,065,216 | ---- | M] (WordWeb Software) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/10/12 17:09:59 | 002,294,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll
MOD - [2012/08/23 21:58:42 | 009,813,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_265.dll
MOD - [2012/02/20 21:29:04 | 000,087,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2012/02/20 21:28:42 | 001,242,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2012/02/15 23:11:12 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\Modules\mod-script-pipe.dll
MOD - [2012/01/05 17:22:36 | 000,465,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\sqlite3.dll
MOD - [2011/11/28 23:49:32 | 000,118,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\wxbase28u_net_vc_custom.dll
MOD - [2011/11/28 23:48:36 | 000,472,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\wxmsw28u_html_vc_custom.dll
MOD - [2011/11/28 23:46:08 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\wxmsw28u_adv_vc_custom.dll
MOD - [2011/11/28 23:40:20 | 002,782,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\wxmsw28u_core_vc_custom.dll
MOD - [2011/11/28 23:32:12 | 001,147,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\wxbase28u_vc_custom.dll
MOD - [2011/10/30 21:51:04 | 002,212,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\wweb32.dll
MOD - [2011/10/10 18:50:32 | 000,022,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WUCNT.dll
MOD - [2010/02/28 02:33:14 | 000,077,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\OFFICEVIRT.EXE
MOD - [2010/01/26 08:38:48 | 000,106,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\Plug-Ins\sc4_1882.dll
MOD - [2010/01/26 08:38:48 | 000,102,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\Plug-Ins\gverb_1216.dll
MOD - [2010/01/26 08:38:48 | 000,098,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity\Plug-Ins\hard_limiter_1413.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/09/07 14:57:39 | 000,140,672 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE -- (!SASCORE)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:12:25 | 000,044,808 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/07 20:53:48 | 000,871,296 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe -- (ePowerSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/06 20:54:04 | 000,255,376 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Updater\UpdaterService.exe -- (Live Updater Service)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/03 01:29:52 | 000,628,448 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe -- (Intel(R)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2010/09/22 21:10:10 | 000,057,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe -- (wlcrasvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:41:27 | 001,011,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2012/10/12 17:10:00 | 000,115,168 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe -- (MozillaMaintenance)
SRV - [2012/09/20 15:03:20 | 001,236,368 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft Limited) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareService.exe -- (Ad-Aware Service)
SRV - [2012/07/27 13:51:26 | 000,063,960 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2012/04/23 00:25:32 | 000,276,248 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe -- (cphs)
SRV - [2012/03/23 05:33:46 | 000,355,920 | ---- | M] (Dritek System Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\dsiwmis.exe -- (DsiWMIService)
SRV - [2012/02/29 09:49:06 | 000,028,264 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\Registration\GREGsvc.exe -- (GREGService)
SRV - [2012/02/07 22:03:36 | 000,363,800 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe -- (UNS)
SRV - [2012/02/07 22:03:34 | 000,277,784 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe -- (LMS)
SRV - [2012/02/07 22:03:16 | 000,161,560 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe -- (jhi_service)
SRV - [2012/02/01 19:29:58 | 000,013,592 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe -- (IAStorDataMgrSvc)
SRV - [2012/01/18 07:33:22 | 000,111,776 | ---- | M] (Atheros Communication Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Gateway\WDAgent\DCDhcpService.exe -- (DCDhcpService)
SRV - [2012/01/05 17:22:10 | 000,256,536 | ---- | M] (NTI Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe -- (NTI IScheduleSvc)
SRV - [2011/12/19 13:20:06 | 003,289,032 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\SBAMSvc.exe -- (SBAMSvc)
SRV - [2011/10/01 08:30:22 | 000,219,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe -- (sftvsa)
SRV - [2011/10/01 08:30:18 | 000,508,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe -- (sftlist)
SRV - [2011/07/22 17:26:40 | 000,690,472 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe -- (NAUpdate)
SRV - [2010/11/20 23:24:08 | 000,351,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- winhttp.dll -- (WinHttpAutoProxySvc)
SRV - [2010/10/12 13:59:12 | 000,206,072 | ---- | M] (WildTangent, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe -- (GamesAppService)
SRV - [2010/03/18 13:16:28 | 000,130,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32)
SRV - [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -- (SwitchBoard)
SRV - [2009/06/10 17:23:09 | 000,066,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 13:01:20 | 000,033,240 | ---- | M] (GEAR Software Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys -- (GEARAspiWDM)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,969,200 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys -- (aswSnx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,359,464 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys -- (aswSP)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:13 | 000,059,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswTdi.sys -- (aswTdi)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:12 | 000,071,600 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys -- (aswMonFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:12 | 000,054,072 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys -- (aswRdr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/08/21 05:13:11 | 000,025,232 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/05/04 01:59:06 | 000,081,928 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bScsiSDa.sys -- (bScsiSDa)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/26 22:09:54 | 014,748,416 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdkmd64.sys -- (igfx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 09:48:20 | 000,238,384 | ---- | M] (ELAN Microelectronics Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ETD.sys -- (ETD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/01 02:46:16 | 000,023,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Recognizer | Boot | Unknown] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys -- (Fs_Rec)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/02/01 19:16:40 | 000,568,600 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStor.sys -- (iaStor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/01/19 03:30:42 | 000,435,240 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\k57nd60a.sys -- (k57nd60a)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/01/11 00:38:28 | 002,801,664 | ---- | M] (Atheros Communications, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\athrx.sys -- (athr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/12/19 12:44:24 | 000,060,536 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sbhips.sys -- (sbhips)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/12/06 07:23:08 | 000,331,264 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\IntcDAud.sys -- (IntcDAud)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/29 06:59:46 | 000,074,872 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sbapifs.sys -- (sbapifs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/10 05:04:14 | 000,060,184 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HECIx64.sys -- (MEIx64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/04 13:21:38 | 000,019,496 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57xdmp.sys -- (b57xdmp)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/11/04 13:21:36 | 000,068,648 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57xdbd.sys -- (b57xdbd)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/26 14:23:36 | 000,057,976 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sbredrv.sys -- (SBRE)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/01 08:30:22 | 000,022,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftvollh.sys -- (Sftvol)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/01 08:30:18 | 000,268,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys -- (Sftplay)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/01 08:30:18 | 000,025,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys -- (Sftredir)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/01 08:30:10 | 000,764,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftfslh.sys -- (Sftfs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/09/02 17:36:58 | 000,051,752 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bScsiMSa.sys -- (bScsiMSa)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/22 12:26:56 | 000,014,928 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys -- (SASDIFSV)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/14 01:35:47 | 000,107,904 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys -- (amdsata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/14 01:35:47 | 000,027,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys -- (amdxata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/12 17:55:18 | 000,012,368 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys -- (SASKUTIL)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 23:24:33 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 23:23:47 | 000,109,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdbus.sys -- (sdbus)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 23:23:47 | 000,078,720 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys -- (HpSAMD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 23:23:47 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys -- (TsUsbGD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:52:20 | 000,194,128 | ---- | M] (AMD Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys -- (amdsbs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:48:04 | 000,065,600 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys -- (LSI_SAS2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:45:55 | 000,024,656 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys -- (stexstor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:33 | 003,286,016 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys -- (ebdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:28 | 000,468,480 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys -- (b06bdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:23 | 000,270,848 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys -- (b57nd60a)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:31:59 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys -- (hcw85cir)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/05/05 19:46:08 | 000,018,432 | ---- | M] (NewTech Infosystems, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys -- (NTIDrvr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/05/05 19:46:08 | 000,016,896 | ---- | M] (NewTech Infosystems Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\UBHelper.sys -- (UBHelper)
DRV - [2011/10/26 14:23:40 | 000,101,112 | ---- | M] (GFI Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\SBREDrv.sys -- (SBRE)
DRV - [2009/07/13 21:19:10 | 000,019,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys -- (WIMMount)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=AGWTDF&pc=MAGW&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bing.com/?pc=MAGW
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=AGWTDF&pc=MAGW&src=IE-SearchBox

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.mail.com/
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {4B26E64C-00D7-489E-BC72-0B2CA72AAB1F}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{180780f0-b348-4b44-8210-94a8f3ee15b2}: "URL" = http://search.comcast.net/search/?cat=Web&con=toolbar&q={searchTerms}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{4B26E64C-00D7-489E-BC72-0B2CA72AAB1F}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source}&ie={inputEncoding?}&oe={outputEncoding?}
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "XFINITY"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "Google"
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.mail.com/"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:5.0.1701
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:7.0.1466
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: {b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.9.10
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: [email protected]:1.10
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_265.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI ipt;version=2.0.59: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI updater: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10329.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3538.0513: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@WildTangent.com/GamesAppPresenceDetector,Version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\BrowserIntegration\Registered\0\NP_wtapp.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2012/08/24 08:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 15.0\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/12 17:10:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 15.0\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz [2012/08/12 02:21:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.1\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/10/12 17:10:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 16.0.1\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins

[2012/08/09 11:09:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/10/04 22:47:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\extensions
[2012/09/17 13:30:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (DownloadHelper) -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}
[2012/10/03 23:23:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Lavasoft Search Plugin) -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2012/10/04 22:47:27 | 000,243,287 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\iyi8505l.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2012/10/12 17:09:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/08/12 02:21:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (WordWeb one-click lookup) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\WORDWEB\WCAPTUREMOZ
[2012/08/24 08:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (avast! WebRep) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVAST SOFTWARE\AVAST\WEBREP\FF
[2012/10/12 17:10:01 | 000,261,600 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2012/08/24 22:00:22 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2012/10/12 17:09:58 | 000,002,058 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml
[2012/02/28 16:04:46 | 000,020,569 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\xfinity.xml

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/09/24 20:15:15 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [ETDCtrl] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe (ELAN Microelectronics Corp.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\SysNative\hkcmd.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxtray.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxpers.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Power Management] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Power Management\ePowerTray.exe (Acer Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [RTHDVCPL] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Ad-Aware Antivirus] C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad-Aware Antivirus\AdAwareLauncher.exe (Lavasoft Limited)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Ad-Aware Browsing Protection] C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe (Lavasoft)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BackupManagerTray] C:\Program Files (x86)\NTI\Gateway MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe (NTI Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe (Dritek System Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [WordWeb] C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe (WordWeb Software)
O4 - HKCU..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_4_402_265_Plugin.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O9 - Extra Button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll (Evernote Corp., 333 W Evelyn Ave. Mountain View, CA 94041)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll (Evernote Corp., 333 W Evelyn Ave. Mountain View, CA 94041)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000009 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{2EAA2812-2131-4DDB-B46C-ECFBEE4486A0}: DhcpNameServer = 0.0.0.0
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{A3FEF1DA-8460-4A9D-AF97-8C019B2D357B}: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: DllName - (igfxdev.dll) - C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
O29:*64bit:* - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/10/15 12:10:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity
[2012/10/15 00:42:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\ConvertHelper
[2012/10/12 17:09:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
[2012/10/10 13:50:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\.fontconfig
[2012/10/07 17:27:54 | 000,448,512 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\TFC.exe
[2012/10/05 16:33:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes
[2012/10/05 16:32:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DRVSTORE
[2012/10/05 16:31:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iPod
[2012/10/05 16:31:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iTunes
[2012/10/05 16:31:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes
[2012/10/05 16:31:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\34BE82C4-E596-4e99-A191-52C6199EBF69
[2012/10/05 16:31:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
[2012/10/05 16:30:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Bonjour
[2012/10/05 16:30:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour
[2012/10/05 16:27:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\QuickTime
[2012/10/05 16:27:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime
[2012/10/05 16:27:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
[2012/10/05 16:26:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple
[2012/10/05 16:25:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\Apple
[2012/10/05 16:25:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Apple Software Update
[2012/10/05 16:25:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Apple
[2012/10/03 23:54:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\adawarebp
[2012/10/03 23:52:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\LavasoftStatistics
[2012/10/03 23:24:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Ad-Aware Antivirus
[2012/10/03 23:23:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\blekko toolbars
[2012/10/03 23:23:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\adawaretb
[2012/10/03 23:23:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Toolbar Cleaner
[2012/10/01 21:31:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTS
[2012/09/30 18:59:49 | 000,646,656 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\OTS.exe
[2012/09/30 15:52:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\ESET
[2012/09/29 21:55:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\DVDVideoSoft
[2012/09/29 21:55:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoft
[2012/09/29 21:55:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft
[2012/09/26 15:47:36 | 000,751,391 | ---- | C] (Farbar) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\MiniToolBox.exe
[2012/09/24 20:15:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2012/09/24 19:54:41 | 004,759,205 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2012/09/23 21:00:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Avery Dennison
[2012/09/23 21:00:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Avery Dennison
[2012/09/23 21:00:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Avery
[2012/09/20 14:32:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2012/09/19 17:45:20 | 000,600,064 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/09/19 17:41:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\RK_Quarantine
[2012/09/17 19:38:10 | 004,731,392 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2012/09/17 19:18:33 | 002,211,928 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[1 C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/10/15 12:11:10 | 000,001,018 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Audacity.lnk
[2012/10/15 06:29:46 | 000,016,752 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/10/15 06:29:46 | 000,016,752 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/10/13 13:12:04 | 000,001,875 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Ad-Aware Antivirus.lnk
[2012/10/13 13:11:17 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2012/10/13 13:11:15 | 2287,226,880 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2012/10/10 03:25:15 | 000,000,193 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\WORDPAD.INI
[2012/10/07 17:28:02 | 000,448,512 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\TFC.exe
[2012/10/05 16:33:05 | 000,001,790 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
[2012/10/05 16:27:46 | 000,001,852 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2012/10/01 20:47:33 | 000,002,193 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Candy flower basket - Shortcut.lnk
[2012/09/30 18:59:50 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\OTS.exe
[2012/09/29 21:55:44 | 000,001,250 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\DVDVideoSoft Free Studio.lnk
[2012/09/29 21:55:43 | 000,002,313 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Free Video to MP3 Converter.lnk
[2012/09/27 20:48:29 | 000,513,501 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
[2012/09/26 15:47:37 | 000,751,391 | ---- | M] (Farbar) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\MiniToolBox.exe
[2012/09/24 21:18:30 | 000,001,230 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Calculator.lnk
[2012/09/24 20:15:15 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/09/24 20:14:36 | 004,974,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2012/09/24 19:54:42 | 004,759,205 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2012/09/24 02:37:29 | 000,637,074 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2012/09/24 02:37:29 | 000,110,932 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2012/09/24 02:37:28 | 000,744,218 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/09/22 19:30:30 | 000,002,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Microsoft Word Starter 2010.lnk
[2012/09/19 17:45:29 | 000,600,064 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/09/19 17:39:06 | 001,382,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\RogueKiller.exe
[2012/09/17 19:46:58 | 000,000,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\MBR.dat
[2012/09/17 19:38:26 | 004,731,392 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2012/09/17 19:18:33 | 002,211,928 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\tdsskiller.exe
[1 C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/10/15 15:23:20 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\SBRC.dat
[2012/10/15 12:11:10 | 000,001,030 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Audacity.lnk
[2012/10/15 12:11:10 | 000,001,018 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Audacity.lnk
[2012/10/05 16:33:05 | 000,001,790 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
[2012/10/05 16:27:46 | 000,001,852 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2012/10/05 16:25:27 | 000,002,519 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Apple Software Update.lnk
[2012/10/03 23:24:39 | 000,001,875 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Ad-Aware Antivirus.lnk
[2012/10/01 20:47:33 | 000,002,193 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Candy flower basket - Shortcut.lnk
[2012/09/29 21:55:44 | 000,001,250 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\DVDVideoSoft Free Studio.lnk
[2012/09/29 21:55:43 | 000,002,313 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Free Video to MP3 Converter.lnk
[2012/09/27 20:48:29 | 000,513,501 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
[2012/09/24 21:18:30 | 000,001,230 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Calculator.lnk
[2012/09/22 19:30:30 | 000,002,468 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\Microsoft Word Starter 2010.lnk
[2012/09/19 17:39:03 | 001,382,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\RogueKiller.exe
[2012/09/17 19:46:58 | 000,000,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\Desktop\MBR.dat
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2012/09/07 12:21:28 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2012/09/05 23:13:59 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\HPMProp.INI
[2012/09/05 23:13:04 | 000,323,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\hpcc3130.dll
[2012/09/02 23:20:13 | 000,000,874 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\.recently-used.xbel
[2012/08/25 10:58:38 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/08/12 20:49:33 | 000,000,193 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\WORDPAD.INI
[2012/08/12 02:21:47 | 002,212,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\wweb32.dll
[2012/08/10 17:24:33 | 000,743,534 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/05/27 23:05:23 | 000,963,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igkrng600.bin
[2012/05/27 23:05:22 | 000,261,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg600m.bin
[2012/05/27 23:05:19 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdde32.dll
[2012/05/27 23:05:18 | 000,145,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng600.bin
[2012/05/27 23:05:17 | 013,212,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig4icd32.dll
[2012/02/03 01:08:26 | 000,001,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\IusEventLog.dll

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/07/14 00:55:00 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/09/24 19:49:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Ad-Aware Antivirus
[2012/08/27 23:17:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Audacity
[2012/09/29 21:55:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoft
[2012/09/02 23:20:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
[2012/08/08 23:05:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Screensaver
[2012/09/14 07:15:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\Shareaza
[2012/09/24 20:12:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client
[2012/08/18 19:29:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\TP
[2012/08/29 18:45:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Khrool\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 16 bytes -> C:\Users\Khrool\Downloads:Shareaza.GUID

< End of report >

Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, we'll look at the startup list first, but just seen some things in the log I'd just like to look at further 

The following is a list of all that you have running at startup. For those interested, its the 04 entries. The more you have, the slower your bootup to Windows will be, and you may have problems online, like slowness etc. I've put some explanation on what they are, in case you're curious.

Don't worry, you're not uninstalling these, just preventing them loading at startup

=========

AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0 - Related to Adobe Creative Suite 5 products use an update manager called Adobe Application Manager, or AAM. You can also download and install updates directly from the Adobe website. Not needed

ETDCtrl - Related to Elan Microelectronics Corp Elantech Touchpad. Keep

HotKeysCmds - Part of Intels Common User Interface for chipsets with integrated graphics controllers - which allows user to change different driver properties through Windows User Interface. If the user wishes to have "HotKey" access to Intel's customised graphics properties, it is required, otherwise not. It can be disabled via the Display Properties in the Control Panel. Up to you

IgfxTray - Part of Intels Common User Interface for chipsets with integrated graphics controllers - which allows user to change different driver properties through Windows User Interface. Quick access to the control panel via a System Tray icon. Available via Start -> Settings -> Control Panel. Not needed

Persistence - Related to igfxpers.exe a process installed alongside NVidia graphics cards and provides additional configuration options for these devices. This program is a non-essential process, but should not be terminated unless suspected to be causing problems. Up to you

Power Management - Related to Acer Acer ePower ManagemenT tray. Not needed

RTHDVCPL - Related to High_Definition_Audio_System driver from Realtek Semiconductor. Up to you

Ad-Aware Antivirus - Related to Lavasoft Antivirus software. Keep

Ad-Aware Browsing Protection - Related to Lavasoft Ad-Aware Browsing Protection. Keep

APSDaemon - Related to Apple Inc.Apple Application Support Daemon. Up to you

avast - Related to Avast! antivirus software. Keep

BackupManagerTray - Related to NewTech Infosystems A comprehensive and easy solution for backing up your valuable data. Up to you

LManager - Related to Acer Launch Manager - programmable keys on such laptops as the TravelMate 610. Up to you

SwitchBoard - Related to SwitchBoard.exe No longer supported by Adobe. Up to you

SUPERAntiSpyware - can uninstall via AddRemove Programs.

WordWeb - Related to WordWeb - free theasaurus and dictionary. Start manually. Not needed

FlashPlayerUpdate - Related to Flash Player Update Can be started manually. Not needed

=========

Okay, for the one's that say Not Needed, do this:

Go to Start | Run and type MSCONFIG, and click OK. Startup tab. Untick the ones that are Not Needed, Apply and Restart. When Windows loads back up, you will have a popup box saying that the startup has been changed. Tick the little box to not appear again, and OK.

For the Up To You ones, that's exactly that. Its your choice if you need them. One way to do this, is after you've done the above with the Not Needed, is to go back to MSCONFIG, and untick one of them. Reboot, and see if all your 'normal' programs work okay. If, for instance your Nvdia has a problem after unticking Persistence, then just go back in, retick it, and restart.

----------------------------

Now, I can also see both Avast and Adaware Antivirus running. I did think it was just the normal anti-malware program, but it appears not. This may be conflicting, so if doing the Not Needed ones above doesn't help, try unticking the Ad-Aware Antivirus and see if that helps.

Also, can you look in your installed programs, either via Start | Programs, or AddRemove, and see if you have anything called *blekko* installed.

eddie


----------



## Khrool (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to respond, but I have been waiting for the problem to re-occur. I unticked everything you said and the problem still existed. I then unticked Ad-Aware and the problem has not returned. Thank you for all your help. I checked and do not have anything called blekko. I have one more question and then I will quit bothering you. What anti-virus/malware programs should I be running? Again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Good to see it's all working again :up:

And don't worry about the lateness, weekends I tend to be busy anyway 

What we'll do is remove the tools we've used 

Now, you do have Avast running, so that's a good one to keep. As for antimalware, I tend to use MBAM (you have that already) and just update and do a quick scan once a week.

-----

Nearly forgot, but the blekko question was because you have this:

C:\ProgramData\blekko toolbars

However, you can always manually delete it 

-----

Onto the removals....

*You can mark this thread Solved at the top of this page, if its all running okay *

*Any questions about the following, just ask  *

We have a couple of last steps to perform and then you're all set.

Firstly, lets uninstall the tools we've used:

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and tools used in the removal of malware*

The following will implement some cleanup procedures as well as reset System Restore points:

Click Start > Run and copy/paste the following bolded text into the Run box and click OK:

*ComboFix /Uninstall *

Then, run this:


Download *OTC* to your desktop and run it 
Click Yes to beginning the Cleanup process and remove these components, including this application. 
You will be asked to reboot the machine to finish the Cleanup process. Choose Yes. 

======================
Uninstall *SUPERAntiSpyware* from AddRemove Programs.

Also, remove the following from the Desktop, if still there after doing the above:

*
Security Check
TDSSKiller
aswMBR
RogueKiller
MiniToolBox
AdwCleaner
*

==============================

*Clear Cache/Temp Files*
Download *TFC by OldTimer* to your desktop

 Please double-click *TFC.exe* to run it. (*Note:* If you are running on Vista, right-click on the file and choose *Run As Administrator*).
It *will close all programs* when run, so make sure you have *saved all your work* before you begin.
Click the *Start* button to begin the process. Depending on how often you clean temp files, execution time should be anywhere from a few seconds to a minute or two. *Let it run uninterrupted to completion*. 
Once it's finished it should *reboot your machine*. If it does not, please *manually reboot the machine* yourself to ensure a complete clean.

*Create Restore Point (Win7)*


Select *Start* > *Control Panel* then double-click on the *System* icon in the Control Panel.
In the left-hand pane click on the *System Protection* option.
When the Dialog comes up, click on the System Protection tab.
Check that the drive letter where Windows is located (usually C indicates System protection *ON*.
(This indicates System restore is turned ON for the Windows drive).
Click on the *Create* button to create a new restore point. In the Name dialog, type a descriptive name and then click on the *Create* button.
You will get a message that the Restore Point was created successfully. Click on the *Close* button.
Click on the *OK* button and close the System window in the Control Panel.

*Making Internet Explorer More Secure*

Go to Control Panel and open the *Internet Options*. Click on the *Advanced tab* and do the following:

 Tick Empty Temporary Internet Files When Browser is Closed under Security. Apply

Then, click on the *Security tab* and do the following:

 Make sure the Internet icon is selected.
 Click once on the *Custom Level* button.
 Change the *Download signed ActiveX controls* to *Prompt*.
 Change the *Download unsigned ActiveX controls* to *Disable*.
 Change the *Initialise and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe* to *Disable.*
 Change the *Installation of desktop items* to *Prompt.*
 Change the *Launching programs and files in an IFRAME* to *Prompt.*
 When all these settings have been made, click on the *OK* button.
 If it prompts you as to whether or not you want to save the settings, press the *Yes* button. 

Then click on the *Advanced tab* and do the following:


 Scroll down to *Security* section.
 Tick the box for *Empty Tempory Internet Files when Browser is Closed*

 Next press the *Apply* button and then the *OK* to exit the Internet Properties page.

*Makeing FireFox More Secure*

Please visit this page to explain how to make Firefox more secure - How to Secure Firefox

*Other Software Updates*
It is very important to update the other software on your computer to patch up any security issues you may have. Go HERE to scan your computer for any out of date software. In particular make sure you download the updates for *Java* and *Adobe* as these are subject to many security vulnerabilities.

Also, its a good idea to keep on top of removing any Temp files etc every month or so. To do this, Windows has a pretty good tool.

Go to Start | Programs | Accessories | System Tools | Disk Cleanup
It should start straight away, but if you have to select a drive, click on the C-drive.
Let it run, and at the end it will give you some boxes to tick. 
All are okay to enable, then press *OK* and then *Yes* to the question after.
It will close after its completed.

Now that you are clean, to help protect your computer in the future I recommend that you get the following free program:
*SpywareBlaster* to help prevent spyware from installing in the first place.

It is critical to have both a firewall and anti virus to protect your system and to keep them updated.

To keep your operating system up to date visit 
*Microsoft Windows Update*
monthly. And to keep your system clean run this free malware scanner

*Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

weekly, and be aware of what emails you open and websites you visit.

To learn more about how to protect yourself while on the internet read this about Security online: *General Security Information, How to tighten Security Settings and Warnings *

Have a safe and happy computing day!

eddie


----------

